#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-03
<mkrufky> so, deadline or no deadline........
* spayne is training to become a MOTU as well!
<mkrufky> MOTU ?
<spayne> Universe Packager?
<mkrufky> oh
<crimsun> universe/multiverse maintainers
<crimsun> see #ubuntu-motu
<mkrufky> i'm what they call an "upstream guy"
<crimsun> you're more than welcome to join, mkrufky
<mkrufky> hmmm
<mkrufky> until that last comment i was GOING to say, "heh..  i just like to write code.... i'll leave the packaging to you guys" .... but since u put it this way
<mkrufky> maybe i might just have to investigate ;-)
<mkrufky> crimsun: i dont think we've met yet, btw
<crimsun> well the ideal situation is of course if the coder packages it, since (s)he can deal directly with bug reports ;-)
<mkrufky> i am a maintainer of upstream v4l & dvb kernel subsystems
<mkrufky> im not *THE* maintainer... just one of the few
<crimsun> mkrufky, excellent. Pleased to meet you. I help out with ALSA in Ubuntu.
<mkrufky> great
<mkrufky> i told them i would help to backport newer code to their next kernel....
<mkrufky> but i dont think this involves any packaging
<crimsun> probably not, I think lamont and benc will handle that
<mkrufky> but there's always new stuff to learn, and im always interested
<mkrufky> anyway, its about that time to go home now... nice to meet u crimsun and spayne .... 
<mkrufky> tty guys later... good luck
<spayne> keep in touch :)
<crimsun> thanks, cya 'round
<mkrufky> :-)... i can always be found in both #v4l and #linuxtv ... (and usually here as well)
<mkrufky> ttyl
<spayne> BenC: ping me if you are back :)
<lamont> mjg59: care to take a guess as to which acpi patch breaks ia64?
<lamont> as in. most invasive patch, etc.
<lamont> jbailey: any reason not to throw out initramfs for ia64 as well as hppa?
<spayne> BenC: ?
<jbailey> Throw out, like not use?
<jbailey> The biggest reason is that those machines are then stuck with 2.6.12 until you get it working.
<jbailey> So you're only buying yourself 2 weeks or so.
<BenC> spayne?
<BenC> anyone know why isapnp would be reserving memory that was reserved for a PCI device?
<BenC> user has an 8139 that has 0xde00-0xdeff reserveed for I/O, and isapnp grabs 0xde00-0xde03 on bootup
<BenC> if they boot with noisapnp, the device works ok
<BenC> otherwise, it complains about not being able to reserve the io region
<mkrufky> this may or may not help:
<mkrufky> recently, on lkml, there was talk about pci memory allocation to the wrong memory area....
<mkrufky> something to do with overwriting memory thats SUPPOSED to be reserved for the bios
<mkrufky> i believe the talk was before 2.6.13 got rreleased, so i dont know if its related or not
<mkrufky> but i remember that it was GregKH that was talking about it.... you may want to search lkml
<mkrufky> i know that isnt the exact situation that you're describing, but it COULD be related
<jbailey> mjg59: Around?
<BenC> mkrufky: well the same memory area is listed for 2.6.10 (where it's working) and 2.6.12 (where pnp grabs part of it)
<BenC> the only difference is that in 2.6.12, isapnp beats 8139 to reserving the memory, even though /proc/ioports clearly knows that the memory region is for the PCI device
<BenC> and lspci -v shows it too
<mkrufky> hmm
<BenC> 16371 if you want to look at it
<BenC> I think isapnp is just broken in this case, unless the guys bios is setup wrong
<mkrufky> i'll take a look... but i think this means that the bug *i* was talking about is probabl;y unrelated
<mkrufky> ...sorry
<BenC> yeah, sounds like it
<BenC> no problem
<mkrufky> hmm... he didnt include dmesg without noisapnp
<mkrufky> oops... i see it
<BenC> doesn't seem that isapnp was disabled like i thought it would be
<BenC> 2.6.10 dmesg shows isapnp just not doing anything since there are no pnp devices
<BenC> just the parallel port
<BenC> at 0x378, like it should be
<mkrufky> ya
<mkrufky> hmmm... what a mess
<BenC> maybe I need to disable pnpacpi
<mkrufky> that could be something to try
<mkrufky> hmmm.... it's not really clear what is going on in the inline dmesg output... i assumed that was 2.6.12 without the noisapnp
<mkrufky> and then you said, "doesn't seem that isapnp was disabled like i thought it would be"
<mkrufky> i assume that you're referring to:
<mkrufky> [4294670.791000]  isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
<mkrufky> [4294671.145000]  isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
<BenC> that's 2.6.10
<mkrufky> ah
<mkrufky> so does he show us 2.6.12 nywhere?
<BenC> there's a 2.6.12 inline, original, and a 2.6.12 with isapnp (attachment)
<BenC> ...
<mkrufky> looks like he is only showing 2.6.12 with noisapnp
<BenC> "dmesg output whit noisapnp"
<BenC> that's all we need
<BenC> 2.6.10 works
<BenC> 2.6.12 with noisapnp I meant
<BenC> just asked him to try some other options
<mkrufky> ok
<fabbione> morning guys
<spayne> mornin' all
<spayne> BenC: ping
<fabbione> spayne: BenC is asleep at this time
<spayne> fabbione: where abouts is he?
<fabbione> US
<fabbione> so i guess he will be around in 6 hours + o -
<spayne> fabbione: thanks
<spayne> fabbione: i'm just darn excitied to get this bug squashed
<spayne> :)
<infinity> spayne : Which bug is that?
<spayne> the ndiswrapper one
<infinity> Oh, dang.  I was hoping it would somehow relate to USB being goofy.
<spayne> right, well
<spayne> the newest version released yesterday (1.4rc1) fixes the bug as the whole USB layer has been rewrittrn to work better with the 2.6.12 kernel as well as fixing hundreds of bugs since 1.2
<spayne> 1.3 was never released
<spayne> so...
<spayne> the solutions arer
<spayne> a.) Do Nothing - Will cause problems when Breezy released as many others way have this sort of problem which is fixed in 1.4rc1
<spayne> b.) Wait until 1.4 is released - This could be a week or just a few days
<spayne> c.) Put it into the Kernel - not a good idea as it has had little testing and bugs will/may be found
<spayne> d.) Make a Seperate Universe Packaging for 1.4 - This seems a good comprimise as this could be updated before Breezy is released with 1.4 final and means those who need it can use it
<spayne> infinity: what do you think?
<infinity> Hrm.  How would the seperate universe package work?... dpkg-divert the USB modules from the kernel?
<infinity> Icky, but I guess it's not technically difficult.
<spayne> a single package which will install both the modules and the utils
<infinity> Right, but we also have USB module in the kernel package, so you'd need to divert those elsewhere.
<Mithrandir> that'll be fun
<spayne> well, what are your suggestions?
<spayne> infinity: what would you do?
<Mithrandir> diverting the modules will work, it's just ugly.
<spayne> brb
<infinity> Hey, if diverting modules works for lrm-nvidia-legacy (it diverts modules from lrm), it can work for this, too. :)
<spayne> i wouldn't know where to begin
<spayne> i'm JUST learning how to package from Debian :-)
<spayne> s/Debian/Ubuntu
<infinity> I do have an interest in having the USB stuff not be buggered, but perhaps the better answer is to get it in the kernel proper and get VERY widespread testing in the next week.
<infinity> On my machine, USB seems to magically take out my PCI NIC, which is pretty cool.
<spayne> infinity: shall we see what BenC says? (or do you have the power?
<infinity> It'll be up to BenC as a first line approval, and mdz to swat it down after that.
<infinity> Both of whom ar ein the US, so wait for them to wake up and get to work. :)
<spayne> i got a day off school :) Speech Day this evening :)
<infinity> This close to a release, we're obviously rather cautious, but this is a pretty nasty regression for some.
<spayne> i know
<infinity> I just wish I'd noticed it earlier.  I hadn't booted or upgraded that machine for a couple of months, so I have no idea when the bugs started hitting it.
<spayne> sigh - it is very difficult
<spayne> but 1.4rc1 was only released yesterday which solved these bugs
<spayne> look at http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=8321710&forum_id=36471
<infinity> Oh, wait, you were just talking about ndiswrapper-usb, not the general kernel USB layer.
<infinity> That may not be my bug anyway, then. :)
<spayne> yes
<infinity> Since ndiswrapper shouldn't even be loaded on my system.
<spayne> lol
* spayne thought he had a mutal friend
<infinity> Including an updated ndiswrapper would be much less scary than an updated USB layer.
<spayne> oh yeh
<spayne> just i think this is importnat - the Laptop Testing Scheme
<spayne> so laptops should work better
<spayne> USB works fine for me :)
<spayne> for everything else
<spayne> just moving to my workstation
<spayne> brb
<spayne> back
<spayne> infinity: all we can done is wait
<spayne> back
<spayne|> ping anyone
<BenC> hey spayne
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<spayne> BenC: at alst! been waiting all morning :-)
<fabbione> pitti said to wait with that security patch
<fabbione> BenC: linus rejected it
<spayne> BenC: did you get my emails?
<spayne> BenC: i spent around two hours talking with the main ndiswrapper about this problem
<spayne> BenC: what do you think?
<fabbione> BenC: sparc is fully installable now
<fabbione> (at least ubuntu-desktop is)
<fabbione> BenC: are you aware of any problem runnign discover on it?
<fabbione> it seems that it can't find PCI video cards...
<fabbione> (discover1)
<spayne> ubuntu works on sparc?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> as of today
<fabbione> but it's not a supported architecture
<spayne> will this be another archiecture
<spayne> oh right
<fabbione> it's there.. but it won't be supported
<spayne> this isn't going to be another debian>
<BenC> fabbione: only thing to make sure of is that ubuntu discover or upstream discover has the sbus patches
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16539 <- if somebody can confirm this...it's really strange
<BenC> fabbione: right now the installer doesn't autodetect the network driver and scsi driver on my e3k
<BenC> spayne: I think updated ndiswrapper will have to wait
<fabbione> BenC: ok
<spayne> BenC: not even an extra package idea?
<fabbione> \sh: buy better hw
<\sh> fabbione: har har ;) that's ogra not me
<\sh> fabbione: the sony is new :)
<\sh> fabbione: and it's not mine actually :(
<BenC> spayne: well, I don't have time for the extra package, so someone else would have to do it
<spayne> BenC: what about if i write a Wiki doc (i am joining the Wiki team) on this problem and how to install ndiswrapper 1.4rc1
<spayne> BenC: and something in the release notes?
<BenC> spayne: an errata would be called for, yes
<BenC> probably talk to mdz about it
<spayne> will do
<spayne> you mean an update once breezy is released?
<BenC> hopefully
<fabbione> sorry BenC .. you said that discover1 in Debian fixes the sparc problems_?
<BenC> want the release to be solid and tested, and we can try to get some testing on ndsiwrapper v1.4 afterwards and backport it to breezy's kernel
<BenC> fabbione: yes, I know it works
<fabbione> ok thanks
<BenC> don't know if upstream got the patches
<fabbione> i have pci devices so i can check
<fabbione> here it detects nothing
<BenC> odd, it used to detect PCI on my blade 100
<fabbione> the one from debian works
<fabbione> the one on ubuntu segfaults badly
<fabbione> the point is to figure how intrusive the changes are
<fabbione> our version is very old
<fabbione> otherwise we need to think something really hoorible to get it into the archive
<fabbione> hell everything is working
<fabbione> we can't crap out on one package
<BenC> it wouldn't be so bad if the installer would add the modules I manually selected to /etc/initramfs/modules
<BenC> atleast the storage module
<\sh> BenC: hmmm....#16539 <- AltGR is also not working on the console...so which is the right package?
<BenC> \sh: console keyboard mappings are handled by the kernel, but it's a userspacr tool that loads the keymap based on what keyboard you selected during install
<BenC> which I _think_ is console-tools
<infinity> console-tools and console-data, yes.
<infinity> (tools does the work, data has the keymaps)
<BenC> then it's probably -data that has the bug, but I'll let the maintainer take care of that
<\sh> BenC: funny thing about it, that it's working on my horrible broken breezy install...but not on a new warty->hoary->breezy upgrade...I'll do a new install of breezy tonight on my other laptop so if this is issue reoccur then I can confirm this issue for sure...
<BenC> \sh: sounds like an upgrade issue with console-data
<BenC> \sh: you should add that to the bug report, it would be very helpful in pinpointing it
<infinity> \sh : Can you fix it with dpkg-reconfigure console-data?
<infinity> (Note that after reconfiguring it, you may have to reboot, as the kernel is sometimes a bit anal about hanging onto a loaded keymap)
<\sh> infinity: I don't have the sony here anymore (colleague went home...tomorrow I can check it) and this evening with the new install..yes..
<infinity> Yes, reconfiguring it works?
<infinity> Or, "yes, this yes doesn't belong at the end of my sentence, I just put it there for dramatic effect"?
<\sh> infinity: that I can test it this evening -> yes , right now I don't have the possibility..
<\sh> infinity: that the point...dramatic effect ,-)
<infinity> Alright.  If you can get the output of "debconf-show console-data" on a broken system, then try to dpkg-reconfigure it, and if that fixes your issue, the debconf-show afterward too?
<\sh> infinity: will do 
<infinity> (Attach both to the bug)
<\sh> BenC: I just did a new install...this strange keyboard behaviour doesn't appear for me...(todays iso)
<\sh> BenC: so something else must be wrong...upgrade issues?
<fabbione> an upgrade issue doesn't affect the kernel
<fabbione> the kernel image is the same either via installing or upgrading
<\sh> fabbione: yes I know...so could it be the console-*? during upgrade?
<\sh> hmmm....w8
<\sh> I'm using uk layout on my laptop...lets check after dinner how it behaves with german keyboard layout ;)
<fabbione> yes.. console-data relies on config files
<fabbione> something the kernel doesn't for the keyboard
<\sh> sounds like I have to reinstall the sony tomorrow
<\sh> or take it with home over the weekend...to check properly what's wrong...
<lamont> SCORE!
<lamont> if I start with our kernel, and debian's 2.6.12 config, and hit return to every question, it appears to boot.  Now to find the evil option
<jbailey> lamont: Still initrd or with initramfs too?
<lamont> initrd
<lamont> jbailey: first we get a booting kernel, then we worry about initramfs
<lamont> since I have a trivial workaround for the latter, and no workaround for the former
<jbailey> No prob, I'm just tracking what's going on. =)
<fabbione> BenC, jbailey: ping?
<jbailey> fabbione: 'sup?
<fabbione> meh
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> BenC: can you please test on the fly the discover1 pkg and lib from http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/
<fabbione> it has the sparc bug fixes
<fabbione> it works for me
<fabbione> but i need you to check with multiple sbus thing
<fabbione> BenC: please?
<fabbione> can you test it
<BenC> hold a sec
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> if you can test
<fabbione> discover all
<fabbione> with both the old and the new
<fabbione> you should be able to see the difference
<lamont> btw, CONFIG_ACPI_TC1100 is going to need to be added in more than just i386/amd64 configs....
<lamont> and I assume it wants to be a module everywhere
<lamont> any reason I shouldn't make it =m on hppa/ia64/sparc/ppc?
<fabbione> sparc doesn't have ACPI?
<fabbione> like ppc...
<lamont> ah, that could do it...
<lamont> ia64 does though, but I'm overhauling that config atm
<fabbione> :)
<lamont> # unless you want to implement ACPI on PA-RISC ... ;-)
<lamont> config PM
<lamont>         bool
* lamont giggles
<BenC> fabbione: waiting for the e3k to boot
<fabbione> BenC: no rush
<fabbione> i am pretty sure the fix is right
<fabbione> but i want to be triple sure since discover1 is main
<fabbione> so one upload > two uploads
<BenC> wow, minicom reports it was compiled on my birthday
<BenC> I feel special :)
<fabbione> ahahah
<BenC> ok, the new one sees my happy meal
<BenC> but neither listed my esp scsi
<fabbione> that's weird
<fabbione> because i have SBUS stuff here
<fabbione> and the new one can see them
<fabbione> the SBUS code is identical to debian
<BenC> it sees my scsi drive
<BenC> but esp is already loaded
<fabbione> BenC: can you check using the debian one from sid
<BenC> --module only shows sunhme
<fabbione> and see if it can actually see the esp?
<BenC> yeah
<fabbione> i am curious.. becuae they might as weel force esp to load
<BenC> 1.7.13 doesn't, and it sees my sunhme
<BenC> 1.7.7 from debian doesn't see either one
<fabbione> so the output from 1.7.13 is the same as mine...
<fabbione> right?
<BenC> yes
<fabbione> perfect
<BenC> esp is listed in the discover db
<fabbione> in both of them?
<fabbione> i mean both debian and mine.
<fabbione> i wonder if that could be a problem solved by discover1-data
* fabbione uploads discover1 in the meantime
<fabbione> # wrapper for discover command that can distinguish Discover 1.x and 2.x
<fabbione> discover_hw () {
<fabbione>         1)
<fabbione>                 case "$SUBARCH" in
<fabbione>                   sparc/*) sbus=",sbus" ;;
<fabbione> the hack is in hw-detect
<fabbione> (in the installer
<fabbione> i will need to talk with Kamion about it
<fabbione> anyway i am off for a sleep
<fabbione> thanks Ben
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-04
<BenC> how do you disable dma for ide on the kernel command line?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<lamont> [drm:radeon_cp_init]  *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held
<lamont> [drm:drm_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 5356 using kernel context 0
<lamont> top-of-branch
* lamont needs to figure out the best/simplest way to have hppa&ia64 use mkinitrd instead of mkinitramfs for 2.6.12
<lamont> that is, so that virgin installs do the right thing (and boot)
<lamont> because not booting is, well,m bad
* lamont scratches his head
<lamont> hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)
<lamont> kew;l
* lamont-away finally gets home
<fabbione> ehhe
<kikov> sorry by this stupid question: how is the official package name for kernel in Ubuntu?
<kikov> kernel-image or linux-image?
<kikov> well, kernel or linux?
<kikov> or both?
<kikov> which are the differences?
<mjg59> kikov: linux-image
<kikov> ok.. and why kernel-patch-vserver depends on kernel-sources? ( instead linux-sources ) 
<kikov> well.. not depend, suggest: Suggests: util-vserver, kernel-source-2.4.27 | kernel-source-2.6.8 | kernel-source-2.6.11
<mjg59> Because it's been imported from Debian without modification
<kikov> ok.. thx 
<kikov> I'm going to play a little bit with it
<kikov> if everything is OK with 2.6.12, we could add Suggests: linux-source-2.6.12 to suggestions
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<kikov> umm, the diff file should be included
<kikov> mjg59, and another question.. how can I know the version of the linux-sources?
<kikov> well.. 2.6.12 is good, but I still need the other microversion
<kikov> 2.6.12.4 and so...
<fabbione> .6
<fabbione> check the changelo
<fabbione> +g
<zul> bleah
<fabbione> hey zul
<zul> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> what's up?
<zul> bleha...work
<zul> is dapper sources published somewhere?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> there is no dapper yet :)
<zul> okie dokie
<fabbione> BenC: unping..
<zul> have i been missing alot?
<fabbione> zul: the end of the world?
<BenC> anyone know who jdthood@yahoo.co.uk is?
<zul> jdthood
<fabbione> BenC: yeah.. alsa guy
<zul> he is on -devel
<zul> er #ubuntu-devel
<fabbione> BenC: i got the fixes for hw-detection ready for upload.. waiting approval
<fabbione> BenC: also.. fixed console-data
<BenC> cool
<fabbione> BenC: and got davem to install Ubuntu sparc :)
<BenC> sweet :)
<fabbione> BenC: time to start building a community
<BenC> yeah, I've told him I moved to ubuntu, and that we will do it right :)
<fabbione> #ubuntu-sparc is open for business :)
<fabbione> BenC: yeah.. he thought that you did all of it :)
<fabbione> but yes.. we have a playground area
<BenC> I couldn't do sparc right with Debian simply because no one believed the technical arguments dave and I were pushing
<fabbione> and given we are 3 sane people
<BenC> lol
<fabbione> so yes. we can do whatever we want (or almost
<fabbione> I need to talk with Mark to get the buildd's in place
<BenC> so sparc will actually be "stable" with breezy, just not supported, right?
<BenC> you did a kick ass job getting all that done, btw
<BenC> I remember how much work that was when I took over debian-sparc
<BenC> not fun at all
<fabbione> BenC: yes.. we should be able to release together with Breezy
<fabbione> stable, but not supported
<fabbione> hoary didn't make it for a package
<BenC> IBM R30 laptops seem to have the most trouble right now
<BenC> maybe I need to get one
<fabbione> BenC: eheh why buying crappy hw?
<fabbione> i will probable buy a powerbook before UBZ
<fabbione> my laptop is falling apart
<fabbione> (hw-detect fixes uploaded)
<fabbione> BenC: tomorrow it will be a very good day to test the installer
<fabbione> i don't remember if hw-detect is downloaded or part of d-i
<fabbione> in the latter case we need to wait a d-i upload
<fabbione> BenC: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/sparc.diff <- this should fit all possible SBUS crack
<zul> is there a bootable cd-rom yet?
<fabbione> zul: yes
<fabbione> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/ <-
<fabbione> but it doesn't contain all the fixes from today
<zul> wohoo...a reason to use my sparc again
<fabbione> that are sort of important
<fabbione> zul: what sparc do you have?
<zul> ultra 5 i think
<fabbione> ok..
<fabbione> it should be fine
<fabbione> jbailey has one iirc
<fabbione> zul: if you could sacrifice your sparc as test install machine, that would be really rad
<fabbione> anyway.. time to go to school
<fabbione> later fellas
<zul> fabbione: sure..
<zul> it ran gentoo on it so yeah it should be ok
<BenC> fabbione: ping?
<jbailey> fabbione: I have a U5, yes.
* jbailey misses his old U10.
<jbailey> It was so lovely and special.
<jbailey> Hard to find cheap *quiet* Sun hardware, though.
<BenC> never heard of quiet sun hardware
<BenC> the U5 wasn't too bad, but everything else I've used was hot and loud
<zul> mine has sucky hard drive and ram
* lamont-away prepares to upload a new kernel-package, which the -9.19 kernel will depend on....
<lamont-away> my SS20 isn't all that loud,.. :0)
<jbailey> lamont-away: Nor are the little sunblades. =)
<jbailey> I tried to acquire one of those from my previous employer, and couldn't get away with it.
<jbailey> And then the U10 I was supposed to get died.
<lamont-away> :-(
<jbailey> I have a U5 here, it does the job (enough that I can do the glibc builds and stuff)
<mkrufky> jbailey: question... are you only responsible for glibc stuff, or is it other userspace stuff too?
<jbailey> I am responsible for some other userpsace stuff.
<jbailey> In Ubuntu we don't have a Big Maintainer Lock on packages.
<mkrufky> ok... i thought of another issue that may or may not come up:
<jbailey> We all update what we need to.
<mkrufky> oh, i see
<jbailey> Some people are just more skilled at things so tend to get the bugs to fix.
<mkrufky> ah that makes a lot of sense
<mkrufky> what estimated percentage of ubuntu userbase would you guess to be americans?
<jbailey> We have no way of knowing.
<jbailey> The US is a hard market to crack.
<mkrufky> yes this can be true
<mkrufky> actually, i heard of ubuntu b/c i got a cd in the mail
<mkrufky> i dont know how i got it
<mkrufky> but i got 4
<mkrufky> and i gave 3 of them out to co-workers, now we all use it
<mkrufky> so your promotions team is doing SOMETHING right :-)
<mkrufky> anyway, the reason why i ask:
<jbailey> *lol*
<mkrufky> there is a package... i'm sure ubuntu has it, but i didnt look yet, called dvb-apps
<mkrufky> this package contains userspace apps for testing dvb cards
<mkrufky> but it only has programs that work with DVB standard
<mkrufky> but, us silly americans had to be different
<jbailey> dvb-utils - Viewer programs for DVB cards
<mkrufky> and, just like how we dont use the metric system, America doesnt use DVB standard either... instead we have a stanbdard called ATSC
<mkrufky> yes
<jbailey> Isn't it NTSC?
<jbailey> No, that's instead of PAL.
<mkrufky> NTSC is for analog video
<mkrufky> instead of PAL, correct
<mkrufky> and we have ATSC for digital, instead of DVB
<mkrufky> however, DVB linux project covers all standards
<mkrufky> but the userspace apps currently dont have ATSC support
<mkrufky> it is, however, in cvs
<mkrufky> dvb-apps cvs, on linuxtv.org
<mkrufky> i spoke to the guy responsible for putting out the releases of the package
<mkrufky> and he said he has too much on his plate right now
<mkrufky> (and he's german, so he doesnt personally need to get the ATSC stuff out there as much as I do)
<mkrufky> anyway, i'm just giving a heads up, that since 2.6.12 supports DVB, and there is some ATSC support already in that kernel, you might have some users asking why the dvb-utils package doesnt work with their hardware
<mkrufky> and this is the reason
<jbailey> Ah, hmm
<jbailey> There's no reasonable way to put that heads up in a package.
<mkrufky> well, the right thing to do would be to get my guy to push out the next release
<mkrufky> hopefully he'll do it within a month of two
<mkrufky> but if you guys want to, there's nothing wrong with updating from cvs
<Mithrandir> it's a bit too late for breezy, but should be well in the time frame for dapper
<mkrufky> the two programs that you should include are: atscscan and azap
<mkrufky> ah, okay ... thats fine
<mkrufky> but now u know about it... in case the problem arises
<Mithrandir> since we have a release in two weeks, we're trying to stabilize as much as possible.
<mkrufky> ya its cool
<Mithrandir> nice to know, though, so we can point people in the right direction if the question comes up
<mkrufky> and quite honestly, i think the next version will be released in time for dapper
<mkrufky> yes, exactly
<jbailey> mkrufky: Are you interested in helping keep those packages up to date in dapper?
<mkrufky> yes... 
<jbailey> It's easy enough if you and a couple other people want to give them some love.
<mkrufky> ya, that would be fine with me
<jbailey> For something as specialised as that, the best our MOTU team can do is inherit from Debian.
<mkrufky> hmm... so it would actually make better sense for me to make debian packages
<jbailey> mkrufky: Remind me after breezy releases. I can introduce you to ogra and dholbach
<jbailey> Either way.
<mkrufky> ah, okay cool
<jbailey> It depends how much you're tying them to updates done in Ubuntu's kernel.
<mkrufky> do u guys send packages back to debian folks?
<jbailey> For things that are that tightly integrated, it might not make sense.
<jbailey> We try to send changes back.
<jbailey> But Debian as its own process for getting new packages in.  If we have something they don't have, it's hard to offer it back.
<mkrufky> i see.
<jbailey> If you have time/patience to work with getting thepackage into Debian, we can just easily synchronise from there.
<mkrufky> hmmm maybe that would be a better route, this way all debian-based distros can benefit
<mkrufky> we'll see... id still like to meet those ppl u speak of
<jbailey> Sure.  I don't know who's involved on the Debian side.
<jbailey> Or you mean in Ubuntu?
<jbailey> dholbach and ogra are the heads of the MOTU team, they're very nice.
<jbailey> While the rest of us do packaging and sponsoring and stuff, they're responsible for working with community folks on getting other packages in, improved, etc.
<mkrufky> yes.. .thats what im tlaking about
<mkrufky> i could work first with ubuntu stuff, cuz i already know some of u guys
<mkrufky> then we can try sending to debian... if it doesnt work, then i'll try alt routes
<mkrufky> but i think debian also has the same package... just needs updating
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> What I do in those cases is I update in Ubuntu and talk to the maintainer there about synchronising from my changes.
<jbailey> Sometimes they're interested, sometimes they're not.
<jbailey> We can't force anything on them.
<mkrufky> ay this system is crashing, need to reboot brb
<mkrufky> okay, im back .... this is my ubuntu system taht im using now..... it seems that there are memory holes
<mkrufky> when i have more than 3 firefox windows open, the system becomes unstable
<mkrufky> anyway, im sure this isnt the proper place to report such a bug... just sayin'
<jbailey> Is it bleeding-edge up to date?
<mkrufky> 1.07
<mkrufky> and i have all the ubuntu updates
<mkrufky> just whetever updates i get automatically notified about
<jbailey> That's generally enough.
<jbailey> No idea.  I have to admit that I don't use firefox. =)
<mkrufky> oh ya?  what do u use?
<mkrufky> i use firefox here at work to set a good example.... we have mostly windows machines here, and we discourage the use if IE
<zul> er firefox is a kernel module?
<zul> :)
<mkrufky> no... totally off topic here
* mkrufky was only explaining why i had been disconnected
<jbailey> zul: It should be!
<jbailey> WE NEED THE BROWSER INTEGRATED TO COMPETE WITH MICROSOFT!
<crimsun> BenC, I'm working on a patch for #15031
<mkrufky> jbailey: LOL
<BenC> crimsun: ok
<fabbione> BenC: pong?
<BenC> ?
<BenC> hmm, oh
<BenC> is that USB sec patch ok?
<fabbione> BenC: no
<fabbione> Linus rejected it
<BenC> remove it, or is there a better one yet?
<fabbione> no better one yet
<fabbione> if you need to upload, just kill it
<BenC> what's the subject of the thread on l-k?
<fabbione> it's not on l-k afaik
<fabbione> they are discussing it on vendor-sec
<fabbione> but...
<fabbione> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=112766129313883
<fabbione> this was the original patch
<fabbione> perhaps there are followups
<zul> jbailey: isnt that gnome?
<jbailey> zul: Wha?
* fabbione heads to bed
* fabbione heads to bed
<fabbione> good night guys
<BenC> good night
<desrt> BenC; ping
<desrt> BenC; is there any reason why ppc64 doesn't have CONFIG_HUGETLBFS / CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE turned on?
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-05
<BenC> desrt: not that I know of
<BenC> desrt: still around?
<desrt> BenC; pong
<desrt> BenC; please re-enable it :)
<lamont> BenC: it might be from whatever the DC machines wanted... might be good to ping elmo on the HUGETLB* stuff
<lamont> at which point he'll say one of (a) HELL YES, (b) HELL NO, or (c) whatever
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> desrt: TLB is sort of a problem
<desrt> how so?
<fabbione> because it adds an extra layer to the mm iirc
<fabbione> that slow dows things a bit
* desrt raises an eyebrow
<fabbione> + it was never turned on
<desrt> ah
<desrt> it was probably just on in my custom kernel that i was running
<desrt> when you guys started shipping 64bit i switched
<fabbione> desrt: we can discuss these goodies for dapper
<fabbione> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16469 <-
<fabbione> didn't we fix this one?
<desrt> fabbione; i was actually rather hoping for HUGETLB in breezy
<desrt> at least in powerpc64-smp :)
<fabbione> desrt: too late. it involves an ABI change mostlikey
<desrt> arggghh
<fabbione> and we are truely deep freeze now
<desrt> i don't believe in freezes :)
<fabbione> we do :)
<fabbione> you lose :P
<desrt> does anyone even use ppc64? :)
<desrt> how do i find out if ABI would be broken?
<fabbione> desrt: yeah quite a lot of people
<fabbione> desrt: there is an ABI checker in our source code
<fabbione> s/source/build/
<desrt> k.  i'll have a look at it at work
<desrt> basically, we need need need hugepages
<desrt> and running a custom kernel in ubuntu isn't the most comfortable exercise
<fabbione> desrt: for dapper for dapper for dapper
<desrt> particularly in breezy :)
<desrt> k.  our research is occuring now :)
<fabbione> desrt: why not?
<desrt> fabbione; because you have to recompile it every time the kernel is updated
<fabbione> it's easy to build custom kernels
<fabbione> nope...
<fabbione> that's why you make a custom
<desrt> i'm all about getting my stuff into upstream :)
<desrt> right... but i mean... if you want the fixes in the new kernel
<desrt> then you have to rebuild your config against the new source
<fabbione> well of course
<fabbione> given that you need the new fixes
<fabbione> the only reason why i would compile a custom kernel is if i need special features or remove unused features
<desrt> well
<desrt> with ubuntu pretty much everything is a module
<desrt> which is nice
<fabbione> but... 
<fabbione> for ex..
<fabbione> a security fix comes up on ppp
<desrt> i'd disable inotify
<desrt> it sucks :)
<fabbione> and you don't use and build ppp
<fabbione> it's pointless to update
<desrt> right.
<fabbione> i agree..
<desrt> i was joking
<desrt> *ahem*
<fabbione> so your upgrade path is different
<fabbione> idiotify sucks
<fabbione> brb
<desrt> hahahah
<desrt> that's a great name!
<fabbione> re
<desrt> do you have an idea of how to do better than inotify?
<desrt> if you do i'd seriously like to hear it
<fabbione> i think the kernel code is ok
<fabbione> it's userland that truely sucks
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> interesting
<desrt> in what ways do you feel this to be the case?
<fabbione> because i had to debug gamin more than once
<desrt> (hah.  i'm being such a psych)
<fabbione> so i read both the codes
<desrt> ahh
<fabbione> and i can tell you that gamin is really bad code
<fabbione> or at least used to be
<desrt> ok.  ya.. the gamin backend for inotify is a bit scary
<desrt> my problems with inotify, incidentally, are based on the kernel :)
<desrt> it's the best interface that we could possibly have
<desrt> but it's still quite bad
<desrt> alas.  bed now.
<desrt> cheerio.
<fabbione> good night
<\sh> gentlemen, i updated #16539
<zul> hey
<fabbione> yo
<BenC> good morning
<fabbione> hey Ben
<lamont> when is -19 uploading?
<zul> when benc gets to it? :)
<zul> im heading home folks talk to you later
<lamont> mjg59: HP OB900... clues on what I need to do to make sound work in breezy (or hoary, for that matter...)
<BenC> lamont: you need anything last minute?
<lamont> BenC: just waiting for it
<lamont> I mean, today is _almost_ over in London.....
<lamont> (not that I'm impatient or anything...)
<BenC> hehe, ok
<BenC> was just about to do the upload
<BenC> waiting to see if I got some response for a couple of bug reports first
<BenC> ok, upload in ~10 minutes
<fabbione> BenC: rocking
<jbailey> mjg59: Should the kernel stop asking us to load vesafb now, then?  Or does it still need to load it in case the user desn't have usplash
<jbailey> mmm.
<jbailey> Not that it would matter at that point, given that fbcon isn't also loaded.
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-06
<mjg59> jbailey: It should still ask us in case the user doesn't have usplash
<mjg59> Or has removed the "splash" argument
<jbailey> Why, though?
<jbailey> Without fbcon, it's not useful for the console.
<BenC> I think I have the solution for our kernel post-breezy, with regards to git
* BenC has a grand vision now
<mjg59> jbailey: If it's not loading fbcon, it ought to be
<BenC> Subject: linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.19_source.changes ACCEPTED
* BenC declares breezy kernel frozen, waves his hands, and goes to start on post-breezy stuff
<jbailey> mjg59: Right, and it's not.  It's just vesafb and capabilities.
<jbailey> mjg59: Fabio mentioned that he didn't know why those were in there, just that they were.  Given that usplash loads vesafb or vga16fb if it needs to, I'm inclined to just move the capabilities loading hint out of the kernel and into initramfs.
<jbailey> I know that ppc kernels generally have the framebuffer built in.  Is that generally the right thing, or should there be some initramfs magic that loads the framebuffers right away and does something to autodetect what it can (loading all the per-arch framebuffers or something
<jbailey> All obviously post-breezy. =)
<desrt> BenC; nooo!!
<desrt> BenC; first you must enable hugepages :)
<jbailey> desrt: It's okay.  He's a *kernel hacker*
<jbailey> Linus set a fine tradition that frozen is what you get out of a slurpy machine. ;)
<desrt> :)
<desrt> btw.  fix inotify.h :)
<jbailey> yeah yeah yeah.
<jbailey> Got a current patch for me? =)
<desrt> ya.  it's on bugzilla
<desrt> well... not a 'patch' per se
<desrt> but the one-line that needs to be added
<desrt> you actually want it in patch form?
<desrt> jbailey; k.  updated patch uploaded here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14456
<desrt> it's perfectly in sync with the one in the kernel now with the exception that all the #ifdef KERNEL business is removed (which you did)
<jbailey> Cool, thanks.
<jbailey> Yeah the upstream lkh that we uses gets rid of all of that.
<jbailey> And makes usre all the rest of the types are trivially usable from userspace.
<jbailey> Sleep now, will hack in the morning. =)
<jbailey> (Best to upload that lkh when I'm sober.  thankyou very much for the patch)
<fabbione> BenC: didn't you back out the security patch???
<fabbione> ah never mind
<BenC> fabbione: it's removed from 00list
<joh> Hello, I'm running ubuntu on a server which I had to restart the ugly way by pulling the plug because of a crash. Now when I boot the machine, I discover some files (about 10) located in /bin /sbin /usr/bin and /usr/sbin which all have their owner changed to uid 112 and gid 114. Now I'm unable to change their permissions back to root (Operation not permitted). Actually, I'm unable to change *any* file in those 4 directories. After running an fsck,
<fabbione> joh: hmmmm
<fabbione> i would try to check for chattr -i
<mjg59> Yeah, it's likely that they've ended up immutable
<fabbione> if you still can't change them, try to run another e2fsck on it
<fabbione> probably there is still corruption
<joh> fabbione: hmmmm
<joh> fabbione: chattr -i didn't help either...
<fabbione> joh: switch to init s and umount /usr
<fabbione> e2fsck -fF /dev/whatever
<fabbione> and see if it helps
<joh> fabbione: ok, some of the files are immutable actually...
<joh> fabbione: but removing the flag doesn't help
<joh> fabbione: they have all the sia flags set
<fabbione> joh: please so as i said and check for extra corruption first
<fabbione> what fs is that?
<joh> fabbione: ext3
<joh> (this is the root filesystem, so I cannot umount it atm :P I can check the files in /usr though)
<fabbione> switch to single user and mount it ro
<fabbione> i have to go now
<fabbione> bbl
<joh> ok, thanks
<joh> fabbione: thanks, it worked when I removed the sia attributes from them. both fscks run successfully (no errors as far as I could see)...
<fabbione> joh: no problem
<joh> fabbione: any idea what could've caused this, btw?
<fabbione> joh: it depends from a billion things
<fabbione> first, do you know why the machine crashed?
<joh> fabbione: ok? :P the cause of the crash was out of memory I think...
<fabbione> also.. what does the machine run?
<joh> fabbione: probably a leak in hula
<fabbione> does the machine do a lot of IO?
<joh> fabbione: apache, hula, mysql, pgsql, ssh, php, ...
<fabbione> so yeah
<fabbione> it's possible that it was doing I/O while you unplugged the power
<fabbione> and crap has been written to disk
<fabbione> that's simplest explanation i can find
<joh> fabbione: well, the system wasn't responsive at all when it crashed.
<fabbione> the worst one is that you have been hacked and that the leak and corruption was caused by an attacker attempt to gain root
<joh> fabbione: i.e. I could change VTs but not run any process...
<fabbione> joh: that doesn't mean much.. it could have been busy doing I/O
<fabbione> now i give you a few tips
<joh> fabbione: ok :)
<fabbione> when you install servers. it's always a good idea to use different partitions
<fabbione> like /usr /var /tmp /home on separate partitions
<fabbione> even LVM would do
<joh> they are
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> well i understood differently befor
<fabbione> e
<joh> well, what I meant that was that the files in /bin and /sbin were on the root filesystem.
<fabbione> and if your server provides a lot of different services
<joh> *root partition
<fabbione> it's worth a try to make some partitions ro
<fabbione> like /usr
<fabbione> there is no need to write there
<joh> unless I install some packages :P
<fabbione> root is a bit too complicate...
<joh> yeah
<fabbione> of cours
<fabbione> but than you can always mount/remount
<joh> yeah
<joh> Ok, thanks again, I have to go now :)
<fabbione> np
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-07
<desrt> who takes l-r-m bugs these days?
<desrt> bugzilla still has them assigned to daniel
<crimsun> I think fabbione does now
<desrt> ahh.  5 seconds too late
<crimsun> don't quote me on that, though.
* desrt just submitted the bug to daniel :p
<desrt> he'll sort it out, i imagine
<lamont-away>         kernel-wedge copy-modules 2.6.12-9 itanium-smp 2.6.12-9-itanium-smp
<lamont-away> missing module ide-generic
<lamont-away> BenC: so it looks like I missed a spot or 2 when I dropped ide-generic from ia64...
<BenC> ah
<BenC> sounds like something for 9.20
<desrt> BenC; what's the name of the abi-checker script?
<BenC> not really a script
<BenC> look under the build target in debian/rules
<BenC> uses the kernel tree generated Module.symvers file
<BenC> with some sed/sort stuff
<desrt> good morning, fabbione
<fabbione> morning guys
<desrt> you're up early
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> it's my usual time
<desrt> i figure it's either 6am, 7am, 8am or 9am there :)
<desrt> 6!
<fabbione> 6am
<fabbione> i always wake up between 4 and 7
<desrt> crikey
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> it's because i am stressed
<desrt> you need a nice vacation once breezy is released
<desrt> why don't you come to canada?
<fabbione> i will arrive a few days before UBZ
<fabbione> the 26th
<fabbione> and wander around 3/4 days
<desrt> i'd invite you to wander my way, but i'm going to be really busy those days
<fabbione> desrt: do you live in montreal?
<desrt> no.
<fabbione> how far from montreal?
<desrt> about 6 hours
<fabbione> hmm a bit too much 
<fabbione> but thanks for the offer
<desrt> i didn't offer :)
<fabbione> s/offer/idea
<desrt> :p
<fabbione> whatever
<fabbione> i am still injecting coffee
<desrt> a good reason for anything
<desrt> ubuntu is your only job, right?
<fabbione> yes
<desrt> is it stressful, or other life factors?
<fabbione> several reasons
<fabbione> but right now we are approaching release
<fabbione> and my stress level goes up due to extra QA paranoia that ticks in my brain
<desrt> ya.  i worry a lot about that too
<fabbione> hmm what program is used to burn .bin/.cue in linux??
<fabbione> i can never remember
<desrt> cdrecord
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> i am not such a win hacker :)
<desrt> ow
<desrt> the canadian papersize bug is back
<fabbione> -ENOCARE :P
<desrt> i sure as hell do :p
<fabbione> today i am not going to work... too tired
<desrt> it's sunday!
<desrt> it's a sin to work
<fabbione> the only real solution is to change country
<desrt> :)
<desrt> infinity; ping
<desrt> infinity; you fixed this bug last time :)
<fabbione> the rule of "you touched last" rock
<desrt> de facto maintainership with a sample size of exactly 1
<desrt> man
<desrt> i destroyed a lot of information by reinstalling
<desrt> forgot to backup /etc... forgot to backup /usr/local.... forgot to backup my ssh key
<desrt> the ssh key alone will be an excessive amount of work to repair
<fabbione> eheh i know
<fabbione> i did rm -rf /home once 
<fabbione> i know the pain
* desrt decides how to phrase this
<desrt> i think i'll tell everyone that i decided to 'rotate' my keys :)
<fabbione> AHAHHA
<fabbione> i would blame libpaper for overwriting them
<desrt> hmmm.. not bad
<desrt> i could say i wrote a script that checks /etc/papersize and erases my ssh key if it's not "letter"
<desrt> that way i can detect if my laptop is stolen and taken out of the country and destroy my key for security purposes
<fabbione> cdrecord: Unsupported sector size 2352 for data on line 2 in 'dev-civ3.cue'.
<fabbione> HMMM
<desrt> you have to use cuefile=
<fabbione> i did
<desrt> oh.  weird
<fabbione> cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc driveropts=burnfree cuefile=dev-civ3.cue -dao
<desrt> did you try -pad?
<fabbione> the man page says to use -dao
<fabbione> No track files are allowed when this option is
<fabbione>               present and the option -dao is currently needed in addition.
<fabbione> go figure
<infinity> desrt : <poke>
<desrt> hey
<desrt> 'sup
<infinity> Tell me of your papersize woes.
<desrt> i added a clarification to the bug
<infinity> Were you in en_CA when libpaper1 was installed?
<desrt> To clarify -- the exact problem is that when choosing:
<desrt>   English
<desrt>   Canada
<desrt>   American English (keyboard layout)
<desrt> in the installer then the resulting installation has an /etc/papersize that
<desrt> contains "a4" instead of "letter"
<desrt> fresh install
<fabbione> hey infinity 
<desrt> maybe the installer doesn't set the locale during the libpaper instsall?
<infinity> I'm sure it's something more insidious.
<desrt> :)
<desrt> man
<desrt> i have this fresh looking breezy on my laptop
<desrt> it looks hawt
<desrt> all new artwork just hit
<infinity> Alright, what the heck is supposed to set '$LC_PAPER'?
<infinity> Cause that's what we're checking in the config script.
<infinity> desrt : Is this still a pretty shiny/fresh install?
<desrt> infinity; more or less.. i've installed some stuff but haven't really modified anything yet
<desrt> infinity; 'cept for changing /etc/papersize to 'letter' of course
<infinity> desrt : What's the output of "locale", run as root?
<fabbione> it's probably unset
<fabbione> it gets forced at d-i
<desrt> k
<desrt> LC_PAPER shouldn't be set
<desrt> LANGUAGE and LANG are set
<desrt> and locale uses those to determine the value of LC_PAPER
<infinity> To?
<infinity> Err, yes.  I know.
<desrt> but
<desrt> (flood)
<infinity> (Though it can be set independantly as well, if you feel like it)
<desrt> LANG=en_CA.UTF-8
<desrt> LC_CTYPE="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_NUMERIC="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_TIME="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_COLLATE="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_MONETARY="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_MESSAGES="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_PAPER="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_NAME="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_ADDRESS="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_TELEPHONE="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_MEASUREMENT="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_CA.UTF-8"
<desrt> LC_ALL=
<desrt> infinity; sigh
<desrt> infinity; freenode isn't letting me /msg you
<desrt> infinity; /j #libpaper
<infinity> Oh, actually, nevermind. :)
<desrt> k :)
<infinity> I think I did all the testing here that I wanted you to do anyway. ;)
<desrt> took me a while to realise why you weren't responding to me
<desrt> when the real truth is that i was failing to respond to you :)
<infinity> Ahh, oops.
<infinity> I've been told that I can opt-in to unregistered /msg, but after I asked "how", everyone was silent.
* infinity asks nickserv
<infinity> desrt : Try now.
<fabbione> infinity: tell to nickserv
<fabbione> or change your mode to +6 i think
<fabbione> -NickServ-     UNFILTERED Allow messages from unregistered users
<fabbione> using the set option
<infinity> Yeah, already fixed.
* desrt remembers BenH saying something a while ago that dvi output on his powerbook would work soon
<desrt> alas!
<infinity> It probably does, on his.
<infinity> He has lots of changes in fd.o CVS that we don't (and can't) have in breezy, and even more changes sitting on his hard drive that he refuses to commit until they stop sucking.
<desrt> :)
<desrt> benh = magic
<infinity> Not that benh being magic will do much for you, unless you want to start compiling xorg drivers in your spare time.
<desrt> i am just blown away by _how nice_ the new ubuntu-artwork is
<infinity> (And updated kernel, libdrm, and mesa... I believe)
<desrt> uhm
<desrt> did the archive's webserver just go offline for some reason?
<infinity> Connection refused.  Fun.
<infinity> Could be rebooting.
* desrt waits a bit before going into hysterics
<infinity> Erm, I doubt they're both rebooting.
<infinity> So, more likely a firewall hates us, suddenly.
<desrt> yuh... this archive-offline business is a real buzzkill for my new install :)
<infinity> There are plenty of mirrors, dude. :)
<desrt> i thought they all went to the same place
<infinity> Most of the TLD.archive stuff just goes back to archive, for whatever reason.
<infinity> But there are lots of mirrors outside the ubuntu.com namespace.
<desrt> ahah
<desrt> archive.ubuntulinux.org for example
<infinity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<infinity> Seems to list a bunch in Canada.
<infinity> Err... Two. :)
<desrt> i'm not a canadian :p
<infinity> Make that one.
<infinity> Then what's up with the en_CA?
<desrt> canadian english is the one true spelling
<infinity> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/ should be fast....
<infinity> UMN == People who host saens.debian.org, one of Debian's most busy http.us/ftp primaries.
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> desrt : So, what's the deal with you being connected from a cable ISP in Ontario, then? :)
* infinity taps foot.
<desrt> ya.  i made that up :)
<desrt> i was wondering if you'd noticed up there ^^ when i was saying how fabbione should come visit me in canada :)
<infinity> Nah, I don't do scrollback.
<infinity> If you're in Ontario, UMN should be blindingly fast.
<desrt> i already added that canadian one
<desrt> but frankly it sort of sucks, so i may give umn a go
<infinity> Unless your podunk ISP's reouting/peering is shit, it's probably like 5 hops to UNM for you.
<desrt> pfah
<desrt> more like 16
<infinity> Right.  Podunk ISP it is, then. :)
<desrt> my isp is actually pretty wicked
<infinity> Note that it's 16 hops (exactly, weird) to saens.debian.org for me in AUSTRALIA.
<infinity> And that first hop is my internal router, so make that 15 hops.
<infinity> Of course, they're probably slighty longer/slower hops than yours. :)
<desrt> my gateway at home is a sweet 5 hops from my workstation at school
<desrt> 3 of those hops being inside of the university :p
<infinity> And I'll bet your university has better peering than your ISP does.
<infinity> So the solution is to tunnel everything from home thorugh your uni. :)
<infinity> through, too.
<desrt> incidentally, i already have such a tunnel set up
<desrt> it's just not my default route
<desrt> i use it to ssh to hosts on my private network at school
<infinity> Which school do you go to>
<infinity> ?
<desrt> mcmaster
<desrt> which is still a lot of hops away from umn
<infinity> :)
<desrt> i start getting the * * * at 11
<infinity> If it's going through Level3, you proabbly don't want it.
<infinity> (Well, L3 bandwidth is good, but the academic networks are much faster)
<desrt> mcmaster -> orion -> canet -> gigapop -> ggnet
<desrt> why don't i recognise the names of these networks?
<infinity> I don't know Orion, I assume it's an Ontario educational backbone.
<infinity> Cause CAnet is part of Canada's internet2 backbone.
<desrt> i should find out who my isp peers
<crimsun> canet should be linked to abilene somehow
<desrt> s/isp/school/
<desrt> i also wonder if they have ipv6 connectivity
<desrt> it doesn't look like it
<crimsun> good lord, this diff is almost 200 KB
<lamont-away> BenC: I forgot to copy that file back from the machine where I was doing builds... -9.20 has an initial commit now.
<karlheg> Should I use 'baz' or 'tla' to access that linux-source/debian Arch-ive?
<karlheg> I want to learn to use 'xtla' \over (baz|tla).  Is that the toolset people are using?
<karlheg> I find that tla is not easy to use.  'git' was simpler.
<karlheg> ... but lacks a nice Emacs interface.  :-)
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-08
<dilinger> do you guys have plans for the post-breezy kernel yet?
<calc> dilinger: switch to hurd? :)
<lamont-away> dilinger: I think it's at least 2.6.14
<jbailey> lamont-away, dilinger: BenC was polling for opinions on which kernel, I don't think anyone suggested that he should spend any breath on 2.6.13
<lamont-away> jbailey: right - the real question is 2.6.14 or 2.6.15. :-)
<jbailey> You mean for release, or for first Breezy update?
<lamont-away> fabbione: do you know if we already have plans to do a -9.20 outside of my &*%_^&
<fabbione> lamont-away: no plans for -20
<fabbione> we are in security mode only 
<lamont-away> right... time to find a security bug then, eh?
<fabbione> there is one pending.. but no patch yet
<lamont> fabbione: around?
<lamont> infinity/mjg59?
<lamont> -  Changes by Adam Conrad and Matthew Garrett:
<lamont> -
<lamont> -  * Make ide probe quite:
<lamont> -    - Add patch drivers-ide_quiet_probe_failures.dpatch.
<lamont> -
* lamont wonders why that isn't in baz...
<lamont> or maybe I'm just completely out-of-date in the tree.  sigh.
<fabbione> lamont: re
<lamont> fabbione: about to upload -9.20
<lamont> wanna play with it and bless it first?
<fabbione> lamont: wanna show me the debdiff?
<fabbione> i am dead tired to really play with a kernel
* lamont looks for a convenient diff
<lamont> fabbione: emailed you a diff of the two directories
<fabbione> ok thanks
<lamont> off to a meeting
<fabbione> lamont: if i assume correctly that you did copy ide-modules and removed only the ide-genric stuff, it looks good to me
<lamont> yea - that idemodules is a copy of shared/ with ide-generic removed
<fabbione> lamont: that's perfect
<fabbione> there is another way too,
<fabbione> like addind a ? after the modules name in shared/..
<fabbione> the ? means that kernel-wedge should add the module if available, otherwise skip it
<fabbione> without the ? it's a must have module.. hence fail if not there
<fabbione> (that's where you crashed)
<lamont> fabbione: yeah, but that violates the 'only change ia64 this week' policy...
<fabbione> right
<fabbione> but none would have ever noticed it :)
* lamont is going to testbuild on concordia before uploading as well.... do I want to try amd64 or i386?
<fabbione> it doesn't matter..
<fabbione> just build on
<fabbione> one
<fabbione> if they did build 9.19 and there are no changes, 9.20 will be the same
<lamont> yeah - but I want to be absolutely certain that this isn't ftbfs - 'twould be embarassing
<fabbione> i am pretty sure it won't FTBFS
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> instead, test it on ia64 :)
<lamont> and unlike the doctor in serenity, I do have a sword... just not at work
<lamont> did that yesterday,  and it's running again now...
<lamont> will take about 1.5 hours more, so I have time for an i386 build...
<fabbione> did you move the abi/2.6.12-9.18 to abi/2.6.12-19?
<fabbione> well if you didn't it would have failed at clean:
<lamont> yeah - but I changed that into a #mv at the top of the diff...
<fabbione> oh right
<fabbione> i missed that :)
<lamont> and going back and diffing that specifically, no change. :-)
<lamont> I rock... successfully did a 'mv'. :-)
<fabbione> ehe
<fabbione> i am heading to bed
<fabbione> cya later
<lamont> g'night
<fabbione> oh last thing.. what are the today's %?
<fabbione> sparc has been building a lot the last 2 days :)
<fabbione> never mind :)
<fabbione> i guess you are gone
<fabbione> and so i am
<fabbione> :)
<lamont> feh.  concordia has old build-deps.
<lamont> so once ia64 is done agaain, it gets uploaded.
<lamont> -9.20 uploaded
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-09
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<zul> good day folks
<crimsun> hi
<crimsun> dpatch posted for #15031
<makx> hello
<makx> i've some questions regarding the ubuntu linux package
<makx> does it use kernel-package?
<makx> how's initramfs-tools integrated?
<fabbione> makx: yes.. it uses k-p
<fabbione> and initramfs is integrated via k-p
<makx> fabbione: cool so there are patches to use initramfs-tools
<fabbione> it's one liner.. but it is also configurable
<fabbione> meaning that we share the same config with Debian
<makx> nice :)
<fabbione> except that we default to initramfs
<fabbione> debian to initrd
<fabbione> users can override the default
<fabbione> (in both)
<makx> ok that would help also in debian for the transition.
<makx> thanks for the info fabbione!!! :)
<fabbione> makx: the transition is not painful, but you need to get klibc to work all arches
<fabbione> otherwise it's useless to use mkinitrd
<fabbione> for what we know: sparc/i386/amd64/ppc are good with klibc
<fabbione> but ia64/hppa no
<fabbione> (sparc building with gcc3-3)
<makx> well mips/mipsel should work too
<fabbione> so there are still several problems around
<makx> yes libgcc troubles on sparc
<fabbione> yeah.. gcc-4.0 is borked to death
<fabbione> i have no idea about mips/+sel
<fabbione> never ever seen one of these machines
<makx> no idea i like the new gcc warnings + optimization, but sure it bites on low level stuff.
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> and it bites hard
<makx> klibc build fine on alpha/s390
<makx> no idea if it works altough.
<fabbione> yeah the build is not really the problem
<fabbione> it's get them to work
<fabbione> on sparc it did build fine
<fabbione> except it was builded with the wrong options
<fabbione> building it properly was a FTBFS
<fabbione> due to gcc-4.0
<fabbione> so it took a while
<fabbione> it's important.. extremely important that you do a kernel upload with initrdtools...
<fabbione> and the next one change to initramfs with no other changes
<fabbione> mark the line clearly
<fabbione> because if klibc is borked, it looks like a kernel OOPS
<fabbione> so you need to be able to recognize that
<makx> nice advice indeed.
<fabbione> by a very specific version number
<fabbione> well we did go trough this on our own .. that's why
<makx> well 2.6.13 forces initramfs-tools a bit with !devfs.
<fabbione> we don't have 2.6.13
<fabbione> but the point is 
<fabbione> you still have .12, right?
<makx> well it's only the config removed.
<makx> but not allowed to touch .12 atm because of d-i beta.
<fabbione> if so.. before uploading .13
<fabbione> take some extra time to switch .12
<fabbione> and merge the changes later into .13
<fabbione> so you have exactly the same good known codebase
<fabbione> with the init* change
<makx> where could i ask scott ot add intramfs-tools and klibc for patch monitoring?
<makx> s/ot/to/
<fabbione> i think they are monitored automatically...
<fabbione> but you can just mail him
<makx> well currently not, ok i'll do.
<fabbione> probably because there are no differences between Debian and Ubuntu
<fabbione> if there are no diff, there is no dir
<makx> naa, there are. :-P
<makx> small bits...
<makx> i know them usually, but those diff's are nice checker. :)
<jbailey> makx: At the moment they're not inherited from Debian, so I don't think they'll be monitored.
<jbailey> makx: That can change after breezy easily enough.
<jbailey> My first upload after Breezy releases will call it 1.0, turn it into a non-native deb, and also make it share nice between the two of us.
<zul> ooh...when we will see nilfs 1.0 in the ubuntu kernel ;)
<fabbione> what's that????
<fabbione> nullfs??
<fabbione> very useful  to redirect all the spam :)
<jbailey> It's for people who miss the good old days of there being random sparse blocks in the middle of files ;)
<fabbione> eheh
<makx> jbailey: scott told me that it will happen after breezy.
<makx> didn't knew the patches were bound to released packages, but it makes sense. :)
<dilinger> <dilinger> Known Bugs
<dilinger> <dilinger> The system hangs on a disk full condition.
<dilinger> ^ nilfs
<zul> fabbione its on slahdot
<lamont__> W: linux-source-2.6.12 source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.6.1
<lamont__> heh
<crimsun> It's probably too late to apply the patch in #15031, right?
<crimsun> oops on boot for people with an ALC880 codec using the Intel High Definition audio driver
<zul> well it looks like im on going to be there for the firstday at ubz
<lamont__> zul: cool!
<lamont__> first day == 30 or 29?
<zul> the ubuntulove day
<zul> wouldnt miss my second love ;)
<jbailey> zul: Yay!  You can come out drinking with me. =)
<zul> hehe..
<zul> i have to work the next day though
<zul> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-02
<zul> BenC: ping
<zul> ...if you arent watching football
<infinity> BenC: Yeah, I could do with another fgrlx version bump.  I'll prepare it today.
<BenC> zul:games over, skins won
<BenC> zul: what's up?
<zul> BenC: whats with the ubuntu-edgy gits
<infinity> zul: Tollef fixed some arch includes in your xen git tree, apparently.  Mind doing an upload of that, so xen-restricted-modules doesn't FTBFS?
<zul> infinity: sure
<zul> oh btw the new git archive is http://dev.laptop.org/git.do?p=projects/ubuntu-xen-2.6.17;a=summary
<infinity> Not much plan here to do anything with it.  I was only fixing xen-r-m for you, out of the kindness of my heart (or because I was bored yesterday; pick one)
<zul> i would like to think its kindness but im picking bored :)
<infinity> In the future, try to remember to use the LRM orig.tar.gz for XRM... Uploading 90 MB to make a few K of fixes was unfun. :)
<infinity> (I'll rev XRM for you when I bump fglrx in LRM)
<zul> thanks
<zul> sorry...wont happen again
<infinity> Is your git tree synced with the main kernel?
<infinity> If so, I was wondering if it might not be a bad idea to artificiall bump your ABI to match, so people know that the xen kernels have the same set of fixes/drivers.
<infinity> If the source isn't even close to common, then don't do that, obviously. :)
* infinity -> shower.
<zul> no it hasnt been synced up yet unforuntaely..
<BenC> zul_: ubuntu-edgy gits are where edgy kernel is coming from now
<BenC> I'm taking some time to merge ubuntu-2.6 to latest kernel
<BenC> start getting out some daily builds early for bleeding edgy fools like me :)
<BenC> 2.6.19 development is probably going to lead out about 2 months into our next release, so I want to get a head start...have packages ready the day edgy+1 opens up
<BenC> plus make packages available for jbailey and doko for edgy+1 toolchain
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<fabbione> BenC: dude.. you didn't pull the PROM_CONSOLE patch in 10.25...
<fabbione> we need that to fix the CPU softlookups on NIagara
* fabbione prepares a kernel upload
<tonfa> is there a reason for using git instead of quilt/quilt-like for the ubuntu kernel tree ?
<tonfa> I see other distro are using a quilt like process
<tonfa> and that way you can cleanly see the different features they added
* tonfa was looking at the apport patch
<infinity> Much easier to cherry-pick changes from upstream with git.
<tonfa> but couldn't it be converted to a patch ?
<infinity> "it"?
<tonfa> cherry-pick is just patch importing + 3-way merge, right
<tonfa> the cherry-picked changeset
<infinity> You want a massive "ubuntu" patch to see against the upstream kernel, or you want every one of our patches broken out?
<infinity> The latter is a serious pain, because then you can't easily use git anymore to merge as both we and upstream move.
<zul> infinity: could you kick 3.0.3~rc1 in the butt its still stuck in binary-new
<tonfa> that's the same workload as akpm
<infinity> (for instance, Ben is currently merging our 2.6.17 with upstream's 2.6.19... Much simpler without dealing with hundreds of patches outside of git)
<tonfa> quilt pop -a  ; update to upstram ; quilt push -a
<tonfa> *upstream
<infinity> Erm, no.  You're not quite grasping it.
<tonfa> you will have to resolve conflicts during the push, of course
<infinity> If you have a revision history that says "I pulled changeset 1234 from 2.6.18", and 2.6.19 has the same in its history, the merge is seamless.  If we have a bunch of patches, we have to hand-merge them or examine each one to see if we should discard it.
<infinity> The latter is far more effort, for very little gain.
<infinity> zul: I'll poke it in a sec.  I've been pitti's bitchs with mangling security builds for a while.
<zul> infinity: coolio...thanks
<infinity> zul: Are you going to give me an unbroken xen-source-2.6.17? :P
<zul> i just uploaded it last night
<zul> argh...it timed out on me..
<zul> yeah ill upload it again
<infinity> Kay.  xen-3.0 processed.
<zul> thanks..
<tonfa> infinity: but you can first drop all the backports, when merging to the upstream version
<zul> right im off to work
<infinity> tonfa: This implies we only have one upstream.
<tonfa> what is the other upstream ?
<infinity> tonfa: We merge patches from all over, and prefer to merge from git repos that all merge to<->from linus, so it all sort of self-resolves (with exceptions, of course)
<tonfa> so upstream is linus-2.6
<infinity> tonfa: We're certainly not just backporting from one branch, is my point.
<infinity> Anyhow, not much point in arguing it, the decision was made during the dapper cycle, it's worked well for us, I don't think Ben (who has to do the majority of the work) is itching to switch.
<tonfa> ok, I understand that it makes the work easier for you
<tonfa> (but not necessarly for other people, distro)
<infinity> yes, we're aware that patch-digging becomes a bit more difficult.
<infinity> But that's not really our number one goal either.
<tonfa> utrace looks interesting for implementing apport
<zul> god...i love monday mornings dns died at work
<BenC> fabbione: ping
<zul> BenC: ping
<BenC> zul: pong
<zul> BenC: the kernel-package patch i was talking about is at http://70.29.61.171/ubuntu/kernel-package-debdiff.patch
<BenC> zul: thanks
<AnAnt> there is a bug in the kernel I think
<AnAnt> when I insert my MMC card it doesn't get mounted
<AnAnt> I have to manually modprobe tifm_sd 
<BenC> mmc layer isn't very hotplug friendly
<AnAnt> huh ?
<AnAnt> BenC: but it used to work in 2.6.15 when I patched the kernel
<AnAnt> BenC: I patched the kernel for MMC4
<AnAnt> it was a couple of lines only
<AnAnt> I don't think that this patch did anything to hotplug, and it worked in Dapper
<BenC> by hotplug I mean that the drivers either provide the right information so that hotplug knows to load the module, or it loads the module itself
<BenC> tifm wasn't in dapper, IIRC
<AnAnt> hmm
<AnAnt> so it won't be fixed at stable release ?
<ivoks> hi
<zul> BenC: i could upload the fix if you want
<fabbione> BenC: pong
<fabbione> BenC: i need to take my son out for a walk. will try to pass by later
<AnAnt> zul: the fix you talk about is for the MMC ?
<zul> wha?
<AnAnt> zul: nevermind
<zul> i need the context
<zul> BenC: what are the chances of getting xen into the edgy+1 kernel?
<zul> i mean i can do the necessary grunt work though
<BenC> zul: Well, I'm starting from scratch on the edgy+1 kernel
<BenC> I want to take a different route with some of the stuff we've been doing
<tonfa> BenC: will you consider using a queue of patches ?
<BenC> mainly, I want all our external drivers in an ubuntu/ sub directory to keep things cleaner
<BenC> tonfa: no
<tonfa> ok
<zul> BenC: ah ok so what like debian is doing now
<BenC> tonfa: But the subdirectory for our custom drivers will make it easier to diff things and such
<BenC> s/custom/third-party/
<zul> heh well let me know when you have something and i can beat it in
<BenC> there's way too many conflicts when I go from one major version to another
<Keybuk> BenC: we've never mounted /proc/bus/usb with special permissions to give other people write access
<Keybuk> that would be bad
<fabbione> BenC: re
<BenC> Keybuk: I don't disagree with the permissions, but I disagree that doing it that way would solve the problem
<BenC> fabbione: where can I pull your kenrel upload changes from?
<fabbione> BenC: the patch is the same as the one i did send via email to you and davem.
<fabbione> i had to do the upload without git, because you created the edgy branch and i wasn't sure from which one you did release 10.24
<BenC> fabbione: most likely from edgy? :)
<fabbione> BenC: kernel.org/git doesn't show any history for that branch.. only 2 commits
<fabbione> that's why...
<fabbione> otherwise i would have done it :)
<fabbione> i admit i got confused
<BenC> no problem
<fabbione> but i can resend you the debdiff
<BenC> you did use the .orig.tar.gz, right?
<fabbione> yes
<BenC> excellent
<fabbione> i used apt-get source 
<fabbione> + the patch + changelog
<fabbione> of course mv debian/abi/foo to match the upload
<fabbione> no more no less
<Keybuk> BenC: which problem?
<BenC> Keybuk: The problem where vmware can't access USB devices
<Keybuk> I've no idea what vmware does to that directory
<Keybuk> then they had that problem with dapper
<BenC> it reads/writes to the dev entries
<Keybuk> dapper didn't give anything other than root access to them
<BenC> I'm not arguing that
<Keybuk> the fix is easy
<Keybuk> make vmware look in /dev/bus/usb first
<Keybuk> and then the user running vmware will have permission to write to any usb devices that the user has permission to write to
<BenC> if vmware were configurable to do that, we wouldn't be discussing this :)
<BenC> I personally don't care either way, and I'm not pushing for a real fix
<Keybuk> the whole point of our relationship with vmware is that we can get them fix this kind of thing, no?
<BenC> I'm just saying that if proc/bus/usb gets mounted like you are saying, there's no point in doing so
<Keybuk> the reason /dev/bus/usb was *invented* was this problem - giving non-root users access to usb devices
<BenC> I'm out of the loop on this
<BenC> like I said, I'm just pointing out that it's useless to mount it with 0600 perms if it's not going to help
<BenC> I'm not saying mount it with other perms, just don't mount it at all if the security issues are the case
<Keybuk> haven't people claimed that mounting it (with the default 644 perms) fixes it?
<BenC> yes, it does
<Keybuk> how does that fix it?
<Keybuk> it can't write to the devices still
<BenC> err, well not really
<BenC> 644 allows vmware to see the device, but not use it
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> doesn't vmware just use its kernel modules of doom to do this kind of thing?
<BenC> Keybuk: how does one get perms for /dev/bus/usb/ devices?
<Keybuk> /etc/udev/rules.d
<BenC> Keybuk: no, it doesn't use the kernel module since the internal API changes a lot more than the userspace one does
<Keybuk> e.g. /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules
<BenC> I wish dev/bus/usb had a devices file, we could just bind mount it
<Keybuk> we could probably fake one :p
<Keybuk> have a udev rule that updates it every time a usb device is added or removed
<Keybuk> reads from sysfs
<Keybuk> and writes out the file
<zul>  /win 11
<zul> oops
<BenC> probably easier to just mount usbfs somewhere hidden, bind mount /dev/bus/usb to /proc/bus/usb and copy the file when usb devices are added or removed
<BenC> for some reason my vmware has started running slow as balls
<BenC> loadavg is 0.00, and vmware is crawling
<BenC> Keybuk: copying the file and bind mount dev/bus/usb to proc/bus/usb seems to let vmware see the device
<BenC> I'm trying to test if it actually can use it after I manually changed the perms
<Atthar> hi room
<Atthar> i want to download linux driver for my modem, what is kernel of 6.06 LTS version?
<BenC> Atthar: uname -a
<Atthar> im in windows now!
<zul> its 2.6.15
<Atthar> tnx, but plz see this page: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php i need full number of kernel
<BenC> Atthar: that's why you need to use that command: uname -a
<BenC> or atleast uname -r
<Atthar> ok, tnx BenC
<BenC> there are at least 5 different kernels types (flavours) in dapper x86, and depending on if you have the latest kernel version, at least 4 revisions
<Atthar> ok, firs i will install the ubuntu and then use uname -a, tnx and good luck :)
<BenC> Keybuk: also, why do you want to make proc/bus/usb 0600, when the devices under dev/bus/usb are 0664?
<Keybuk> I don't suggest making it anything?
<Keybuk> it'd probably be whatever the default is
<Keybuk> which appears to be 0644
<BenC> your first email said 600
<BenC> devmod=600 is what you sent
<Keybuk> oh, maybe I was on crack for that one
* BenC takes the pipe away from Keybuk
<BenC> Keybuk: I think the bind mount and coping of the devices list is going to be our best bet if you are willing to implement it
<Keybuk> where to mount it though?
<BenC> hide mount usbfs somewhere with really strict perms, and bind mount dev/bus/usb to proc/bus/usb, copying the devices file on events
<BenC> dev/bus/usb/.usbfs ?
<Keybuk> *nods*
<Keybuk> can do that in mountdevsubfs
<tonfa> what was linux-meta ?
<tonfa> (that's mentionned in : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam)
<BenC> tonfa: linux-meta is a set of meta packages that makes sure you always have the latest kernel and associated packages with it
<tonfa> ok, thanks
<AnAnt> I removed the quiet option to get boot messages
<AnAnt> the problem is that it corrupts the scroll bar
<AnAnt> is there a way to change the position in which the boot messages appear ?
<BenC> more of a question for #ubuntu
<AnAnt> I'm talking about Edgy not Dapper
<BenC> remove the splash option too
<AnAnt> BenC: but I won't get splash screen then ?
<BenC> dapper or edgy, it's still an issue of #ubuntu...not kernel related :)
<AnAnt> oh
<BenC> AnAnt: nope
<AnAnt> BenC: nope = I won't get splash screen ?
<BenC> correct
<AnAnt> thanks
<Keybuk> BenC: devmode only takes effect for the devices themselves, not for the "devices" file
<BenC> Keybuk: right
<BenC> devices file is the listmode= option
<BenC> there's {dev,bus,list}{uid,gid,mode}
<BenC> dev is the files, bus is the subdirs, and list is the "devices" file itself
<Keybuk> so we could just symlink it :)
<Keybuk> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  40 2006-10-02 17:29 .usbfs/
<Keybuk> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  80 2006-10-02 08:21 001/
<Keybuk> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 2006-10-02 08:21 002/
<Keybuk> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 2006-10-02 08:21 003/
<Keybuk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  14 2006-10-02 17:30 devices -> .usbfs/devices
<Keybuk> ah, sub-mounts don't follow bind mounts
<Keybuk> boo
* Keybuk tries --rbind instead
<BenC> Keybuk: Ah, true
<BenC> link it to /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs/devices directly would work too
<Keybuk> link which to?
<Keybuk> oh, I see
<zul> right later
<poptones> hello?
<gnomefreak> is there a known issue with nvidia-glx working on -10-386 and not -10-generic?
<jldugger> how bad is it that "modprobe toshiba_acpi" segfaults?
<gnomefreak> who works with nvidia-glx in here?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-03
<dilinger> are there plans for dapper switching to a newer kernel, or will it stick w/ 2.6.15?
<ivoks> it will stay with 2.6.15, of course
<ivoks> welcome to enterprise :)
<dilinger> heh
<dilinger> ok, just curious
<dilinger> i noticed a rejected request to backport 2.6.17 for dapper-backports
<ivoks> time to go to bed
<ivoks> bye all
<porkpie3> hi ....I have been working with ivoks from ubuntu-server and he has recommended I talk to you guys.  I am trying to install ubuntu 6.0.6 tls on a dell 1950 which is using the PERC 5/i raid controller but we are having issues
<porkpie3> Can anyone help with this issue .... unbuntu partitoiner is seeing 3 drives instead of 1 logical drive ...
* porkpie3 is wondering if anyone is a wake
<porkpie3> Ok what is the best way to get some help here  ....can I post the syslog and dmesg so where .....I want to use ubuntu but it seems to have a problem with the Dell 1950
<porkpie3> Guy's this is kernel development ....
<gnomefreak> dilinger: ubuntu doesnt backport kernels too big of a change and can render things usless or unstable at best
<gnomefreak> porkpie3: this is not a support channel
<zul> i think dilinger knows that
* ilmari prods Someone[tm]  about bug #33950
<mjg59> ilmari: I believe the tablet bit of it to be wrong
<mjg59> Independent confirmation would be good
<ilmari> the plain X41 bit is definitely right. I don't know anyone with the tablet version
<ilmari> doesn't anyone on the laptop testing team have one?
<mjg59> Nope
<mjg59> I know someone who does, though. I'll try to get it checked.
<mjg59> Is it still a problem with edgy?
<mjg59> The driver has changed quite a lot there
<ilmari> yes
<ilmari> just tested
<mjg59> Right
<infinity> zul_: Around?
<mjg59> I need to sleep now, but I'll check later
<ilmari> great
<porkpie> Hi ....I am trying to build a Dell 1950 with a PERC 5/i raid controller but the kernel seems to be detecting the scsi drives be the raid controller.  This is causing problems when installing the base system as I see 3 drives instead of the 1 logical drive.  I have been testing with ivoks on the ubuntu-server channel and he has suggested I talk to you guys.  
<porkpie> here is the link to the syslog http://pastebin.com/799176
<porkpie> link to dmesg_log http://pastebin.com/799179   Any help would really be appreciated 
<porkpie> brb
<AnAnt> why does edgy use UUID=XXXXX instead of /dev/XdY# in menu.lst & fstab ?
<tonfa> so that it's stable
<AnAnt> stable ?
<tonfa> and doesn't change if you plug another drive
<tonfa> or if you use the libata driver for example
<tonfa> with the libata driver ide devices change from /dev/hdX to /dev/sdX
<tonfa> but I think they won't be used in edgy
<tonfa> but might in edgy+[12] 
<AnAnt> ic
<tonfa> I hope they do the same for network devices names
<tonfa> persistant names are good :)
<ajmitch> we alreayd have /etc/iftab for that
<AnAnt> but that's hard to maintain
<tonfa> ajmitch: why don't you use udev ?
<ajmitch> tonfa: I do
<tonfa> /etc/iftab uses udev for renaming ?
* tonfa hasn't explored the udev configuration files
<ajmitch> see /etc/udev/rules.d/25-iftab.rules 
<ajmitch> which is a bit OT for this channel :)
<tonfa> yup, sorry
<AnAnt> ajmitch: but that UUID thing is really wierd if one wants to change configuration
<ajmitch> you just need to know how to get the UUID of a filesystem then
<AnAnt> k
<tonfa> Use dumpe2fs(8) to display a journal devices volume label   and   UUID.
<ajmitch> or /sbin/vol_id <device>
<AnAnt> ajmitch: thank
<AnAnt> s
<porkpie> Hi
<porkpie> Hi ....I am trying to build a Dell 1950 with a PERC 5/i raid controller but the kernel seems to be detecting the scsi drives be the raid controller.  This is causing problems when installing the base system as I see 3 drives instead of the 1 logical drive.  I have been testing with ivoks on the ubuntu-server channel and he has suggested I talk to you guys.  
<porkpie> link to dmesg_log http://pastebin.com/799179   Any help would really be appreciated 
<porkpie> here is the link to the syslog http://pastebin.com/799176
* porkpie can anyone here shed any light on this problem ...why would the kernel detect the hard dirve be the raid controller ??
<tfheen> BenC: remember the kernel freeze in two days.
<porkpie> tfheen:I have a kernel issue  ....can you help ??
<tfheen> porkpie: probably not, I'm not a kernel hacker
<porkpie> OK
<porkpie> I need to find a fix for the Dell 1950 PERC 5/i problem
<lfittl> BenC: ping
<zul> somone pinged me?
<BenC> lfittl: pong
<lfittl> BenC: could you take a look at bug #63054 and bug #63553?
<BenC> porkpie: Which version of ubuntu are you trying?
<porkpie> BenC:version 6.0.6.1 LTS amd64
<BenC> lfittl: I can do he sdhci patch easily. The sleep problem is going to require someone with the ability to use git-bisect to rebuild hte kernel a bunch of times to find the commit that started the problem
<BenC> porkpie: Known issues, fixed in Edgy
<BenC> will be backported to dapper, but don't expect it soon
<lfittl> BenC: ok, will try to work together with the person who has the sleep problem to find the commit, would be great if you could merge the sdhci patch
<porkpie> BenC:can I download Edgy ?
<BenC> porkpie: You can download the Beta CD's
<porkpie> BenC ...are they iso 
<porkpie> where from
<BenC> porkpie: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<porkpie> BenC:thanks ...I will feedback on issues I find 
<porkpie> BenC:is there a list of fixes for edgy 
<porkpie> BenC:does it fix the network card issue as well ?
<tfheen> BenC: re 63085; I think you meant to file it against initramfs-tools adding jmicron to the list of ide modules, didn't you?
<BenC> tfheen: No, initramfs tool does the job on my computer
<BenC> tfheen: I don't think initramfs tools creates the initrd on the livecd
<BenC> tfheen: After install, everything works fine
<tfheen> BenC: trust me, initramfs-tools creates the initramfs on the livecd.
<BenC> tfheen: Then it isn't doing the same thing as it does on a normal system
<BenC> tfheen: Are you sure there aren't special scripts in the casper build that tell initramfs tools what drivers to include?
<tfheen> BenC: yes, it is, but on your system it probably sees that you have it loaded and therefore includes it.
<tfheen> BenC: there are a couple of modules added, but none removed, no.
<BenC> tfheen: Re-assign as you think is required
<tfheen> look at auto_add_modules in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions
<BenC> my first through, given the circumstances was that it was casper, but if you're sure it's initramfs-tools, please re-assign there
<tfheen> casper adds unionfs, squashfs, loop, vfat, ext3, nls_cp437, nls_utf8, nls_iso8859-1, sr_mod, ide-cd, sbp2, ohci1394 and the net modules
<tfheen> none other
<porkpie> BenC:the beta iso install is not working :(  I can't create a user ..it doesn't allow you to type the name ????
<porkpie> BenC:I know this is not the right place to ask these question but I am desperate to get this server built 
<BenC> porkpie: Use the alternate install CD then
<BenC> instead of the livecd version
<porkpie> OK  ..I don't want to install the desktop though
<mjg59> #/win goto #assassins
<mjg59> Grgh.
<BenC> porkpie: Then use the server install
<BenC> mjg59: you've been outted...I knew you were undercover for some foreign goverment
<porkpie> BenC:I am 
<BenC> porkpie: As in #ubuntu, maybe there's a workaround
<BenC> porkpie: You can try an edgy daily ISO to see if it's fixed, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<porkpie> OK cool
<porkpie> thanks
<porkpie> BenC:one more question ...where can I find a list of the fixes ??
<BenC> porkpie: /usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.17/changelog.Debian.gz
<porkpie1> BenC:edgy hangs after install when trying to load kernel :(
<BenC> porkpie1: Start it without "splash quiet" options, and give it a few minutes to be sure it isn't just slow
<porkpie1> BenC: how do i do that 
<porkpie1> I am used to FreeBSD  ...bit  stuck with ubuntu 
<tonfa> esc to have the grub menu
<tonfa> and then go to the entry
<tonfa> type 'c' to edit the line
<tonfa> enter when you are finished
<tonfa> hum that's 'e' to edit the line
<tonfa> ('c' is a cmd line prompt)
<tonfa> and at the end 'b' to boot
<porkpie1> BenC:Ah ...OK ..I have an error now ALERT! /dev/sad1 doesn't exist. Dropping to a shell ! BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu) Built-in shell (ash)   
<porkpie1> '/bin/sh:can't access tty; job contol turned off'
<porkpie1> I am at the (initramfs)
<porkpie1> tonfa:any ideas 
<tonfa> shouldn't it be /dev/sda1 ?
<tonfa> (or did you mistype it)
<porkpie1> tonfa:thats how I feel :)
<porkpie1> yeah it's a typo sorry
<tonfa> :)
<tonfa> maybe ls /dev can help
<porkpie1> I have been trying to build this server for 5 days solid no
<tonfa> (to see what devices are there)
<tonfa> dmesg might be helpful too
<zul> sweet i got invited
<porkpie1> I can't find the | to do a more
<porkpie1> I can't find a dmeag
<porkpie1> dmesg
<mhb> hello, have you modified the skge driver in the Edgy default kernel?
<mhb> it is not working correctly with the current Edgy kernel (send_packet: Message too long) although it works fine in Dapper
<lamont> zul: wth is xen-source packaged as a native package?
<zul> umm...because i probably made a mistake
<lamont> zul: sigh
<lamont> mind you, fixing it requires a new upstream version number, so that you can have an orig.tar.gz to upload
<zul> so like 2.6.17.3 or something like that
<lamont> xen-source-2.6.17_2.6.17.0.orig.tar.gz for example
<lamont> with a version in debina/changelog of 2.6.17.0-1
<lamont> s/na/an/
<lamont> what it really means is that when you packaged 2.6.17-1, you didn't have a .orig.tar.gz in the parent directory
<zul> crappers...ill try to fix that thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-04
<tritium> All kernels beginning with 2.6.17-8 break my display completely when gdm loads.  Should I file a bug against 2.6.17-8, or the current version, or what?
<gnomefreak> tritium: we are on -10
<tritium> gnomefreak: I know
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<zul> linux-source-2.6.17
<tritium> Nothing beyond -7 works for me
<tritium> zul: ah, but of course.  Thanks
<BenC> tritium: have you tried without splash loading?
<BenC> tritium: What exactly is broken about your display?
<tritium> BenC: yes, I have.  I've also booted in single-user mode, and stepped through init scripts in runlevel 2.  Screen goes completely blank when gdm starts.
<tritium> That includes the console.
<BenC> is the system still alive, or does it lock up?
<BenC> can it be pinged?
<tritium> Still alive
<tritium> What kernel is on the beta install image?  Installer fails as well, for the same reason.
<BenC> latest kernel
<BenC> try using vga, vesa or fbdev for your xorg driver
<BenC> what video card are you using?
<tritium> hmm, okay.  i810
<BenC> which chipset?
<BenC> 945, 965?
<tritium> It's a Canonical-supplied Toshiba Tecra A2 with Intel 855GM graphics.
<BenC> hmm
<BenC> ok, first see if some alternate video driver works
<mkrufky> hello
<tritium> I will try other drivers, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log files, and ssh into laptop and watch what happens when entering runlevel 2
<BenC> second, if you can ssh into when the lockup happens, get the dmesg, lspci -vv, lspci -vvn and /var/log/Xorg.0.log output
<BenC> tritium: great, thanks
<BenC> mkrufky: yo
<tritium> BenC: thanks for your help.  I appreciate it.
<mkrufky> BenC: is the ov511 you just added to ubuntu/media a newer version of the ov511 in drivers/media/video?
<mkrufky> (just curious)
<BenC> mkrufky: It's got the decompressors in it that the stock kernel one doesn't
<mkrufky> ah, ok
<mkrufky> do u know if there's any reason that never got to the stock kernel?
<BenC> technically the decompressor should be linux-restricted-modules, but it's a matter of "no one has complained yet" :)
<BenC> not sure of the exact details, but it's not something that can go in the main kernel
<BenC> I wish the main kernel had left the decompressor hooks in, so I wouldn't have to include the whole driver
<mkrufky> ok, now that i'm looking at it, i think this wouldnt normally be in the main kernel because they would say it belongs in userland
<mkrufky> ya, i know what you mean...
<mkrufky> why dont you just patch the hooks back in, for the ubuntu kernel?
<mkrufky> then it would probably be easier to keep it up to date
<BenC> not really, because the hooks are pretty invasive
<BenC> mkrufky: any comments on the new ubuntu/* driver sub directory?
<BenC> I'm hoping it makes things easier to maintain
<mkrufky> i took a look and only say ov511 inside
* mkrufky looks again
<mkrufky> oh, oops
<mkrufky> hehe i was being media-centric ;-)
<BenC> it's pretty loaded :)
<mkrufky> i like the idea
<BenC> I just started on the media drivers
<mkrufky> i think you've also got the hollywood/dxr3 driver in the main tree
<mkrufky> what else is planned ?
<BenC> I've got a list from edgy
<BenC> there's like 40 more drivers
<mkrufky> hmm
<mkrufky> 40 all media drivers?
<BenC> acpi stuff, misdn, more media drivers, some input drivers, mmc, couple scsi, bluetooth stuff...
<BenC> more net drivers
<BenC> no, not all media, I only have like 6 more of those
<mkrufky> ah, ok ... i thought you meant 40 media drivers.... that would be a surprise to know there's that many out of thre
<mkrufky> s/thre/tree
<BenC> the debian/changelog is going to be autogenerated using git-log | debian/bin/git-ubuntu-log too
<BenC> debian/rules printchanges | less
<mkrufky> cool
<zul> ubuntu/misc is weird
<BenC> how so?
<mkrufky> goodnight
<zul> BenC: well things like xen touch alot of files for one
<BenC> zul: can't imagine it would touch anything in ubuntu/*
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> hey zul
<BenC> and the fact that ubuntu/* means I'm touching less in the main kernel should mean xen will be easier
<zul> true but i thought the ubuntu/ directory is for external drivers
<BenC> fabbione: yo
<zul> hey fabbione 
<BenC> zul: it is, but xen is an exception...it's not a driver
<zul> ah ok
<zul> gotcha
<fabbione> BenC: the new ati driver i uploaded yesterday fixes switching to vt on pb.
<fabbione> no more hard locks
<fabbione> you really want to update it
<BenC> ati driver in the kernel?
<fabbione> X
<fabbione> the free driver
<BenC> ok
<zul> night..
<fabbione> night zul
<jldugger> reguarding the error tritium brought up earlier, i belive it's related to #61979
<jldugger> basically, toshiba laptops fail to work if they need acpi for video.
<infinity> zul: You have a funny way of "fixing FTBFS" bugs. :)  xen-source is still FTBFS.
<porkpie> Hi guy's is there a doc on how to create a custom kernel ....I want to get this Dell 1950 working with the 6.0.6.1 server build
<BenC> porkpie: the short answer: fakeroot debian/rules flavours=server
<zul> hey
<BenC> yo
<zul> how is it going?
<BenC> pretty good
<zul> good good
<BenC> infinity: ping
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-10.27 uploaded. | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel
<zul> BenC: did you have a look at those patches i sent yet?
<tfheen> BenC: you have the few remaining kernel bugs targetted for 6.10 under control, right?  So we'll have an upload today or tomorrow?
<infinity> BenC: Yo.
<BenC> tfheen: Just uploaded this second
<tfheen> BenC: excellent :-)
<tfheen> let's hope it works well and we won't need more uploads, then
<BenC> infinity: Are you going to handle the initramfs-tools fix to include the jmicron.ko module (so the cd's have it) or do you want me to?
<infinity> BenC: I can do it after I mangle LRM a bit, or you can do it if you're in the mood.  I'm very not picky.
<BenC> tfheen: Well, the FTBFS on ppc is fixed, and the few remaining issues that I wanted for release are included as well
<BenC> infinity: With the kernel upload done, I have time, so I'll tackle it
<infinity> Mmkay.
<tfheen> BenC: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43531 should probably be against 2.6.17 since it's targetted for 6.10?
<BenC> infinity: I can just add it to the ide) under auto_add_modules, right?
<BenC> tfheen: Interesting, yeah, it should
<BenC> I'm not so sure that one will make it in
<BenC> who changed the target to 6.10?
<tfheen> unsure; LP doesn't display that information clearly
<BenC> Last activity was my Matt on Jun 6
<infinity> BenC: Assuming it's an IDE driver, sure. :)
<infinity> BenC: Keep the list alphabetical, for the sake of my sanity.
<BenC> tfheen: I'm going to remove it from ubuntu-6.10 target
<tfheen> BenC: last activity was from Matt on Sept 12th where he said "remember this is targetted for 6.10"
<BenC> infinity: muh hah hah...I'll add it in a random spot, and in escaped ascii!!
<infinity> BenC: I love you too.
<BenC> tfheen: weird, I don't see that one
<tfheen> BenC: uh, you don't see it on the URL I mentioned above?
<tfheen> Re: Kernel isn't very useful without a boot loader, but doesn't depend on one from Matt Zimmerman at 2006-09-12 00:54:50 UTC
<BenC> tfheen: No, I didn' see it in the activity log, but I guess that isn't for comments
<tfheen> oh, he targetted it in June
<tfheen> if you could discuss dropping it for 6.10 with mdz, I'd appreciate.  I don't care deeply either way.
<BenC> tfheen: I'll try to get it done, but it's going to require a kernel upload, and uploading every boot loader
<tfheen> BenC: why isn't it enough to make a no-bootloader package and making the kernel depend on it or grub or lilo or yaboot or ... (as appropriate for platforms, naturally)?
<BenC> tfheen: The idea was for every boot loaded to provide "boot-loader", so the kernel could just depend on "boot-loader"
<tfheen> oh, ok.
<tfheen> anyway, if you can get it done, great, if not, please talk to mdz about it.
<BenC> ok
<tfheen> and if he doesn't allow you to drop it, tell me so we can find out what we should do.
<tfheen> thanks :-)
<BenC> tfheen: do you have teh bug # off hand for the jmicron ide module?
<tfheen> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/63085
<BenC> thanks
<tfheen> seems to be the one
<BenC> lp's searching sucks
<BenC> I search for jmicron, and it can't find jmicron.ko
<tfheen> yeah. :-/
<tfheen> I just found it because it's targetted for 6.10
* BenC starts singing "And another one bites the dust"
<BenC> infinity: How often do you go through the modules to update initramfs-tools auto lists?
<infinity> BenC: Once or twice per release cycle.  ie: Not often.
<infinity> BenC: Feel free to do so yourself whenever you like.  It's kernel-related, after all, and you have a better idea of what drivers you ship than I do. :)
<BenC> shows how much I know about initramfs-tools...I figured it pulled drivers/ide/**.ko
<BenC> infinity: for edgy+1 it needs a makeover...since there's not a drivers/ata/ directory for all of sata and libata based pata, and we are switching a few drivers over to that
<BenC> s/not/now/
<BenC> no one's complained much about the livecd not having drivers, so I assume we are ok for edgy
<infinity> BenC: When Jeff first wrote it, he automated the driver listing, and apparently that ran into some snags, so he reverted to static lists.
<infinity> BenC: I've not examined automating it due to not wanting to repeat the mistakes of those more clever who have gone before me. :)
<BenC> infinity: hmm...sounds like something not to be messed with
<BenC> infinity: If you're doing lrm, are you handling the ppc64 ftbfs too?
<BenC> intinify: basically, just disable madwifi on the powerpc64-smp flavour
<infinity> Yeah, that's what I was uploading for, just getting some other stuff at the same time.
<BenC> infinity: Any ideas on bug #60938?
<BenC> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/60938
<hub> hi
<hub> I just reported a few serious bugs in the kernel in Edgy
<hub> total regression from dapper
<infinity> BenC: Curious.
<BenC> hub: bug numbers?
<hub> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6/+bug/63970
<hub> https://launchpad.net/bugs/63967
<hub> https://launchpad.net/bugs/63969
<hub> one is actually reported to grub
<infinity> BenC: I have no idea how that could happen, off-hand.
<BenC> infinity: Odd that it's somewhat random
<infinity> All good bugs are. :/
<BenC> infinity: "Support for binding and unbinding console drivers"
<BenC> that's in the next kernel
<BenC> so you can unload vesafb and load i810fb, for example
<infinity> That sounds like a world of pain.
<BenC> or unload vga16fb and go back to reular console
<infinity> If it works, though, woohoo.
<BenC> it's not labeled experimental, so here's hoping for honest documentation
<tonfa> are they known problem for laptop not rebooting (shutting down instead)
<tonfa> i think it used to work
<Keybuk> BenC: ping
<zul> stupid firmware...infinity ill upload a fix tonight, and i know it works
<infinity> zul: While you're at it, can you do some package renaming?
<zul> sure...what do you want?
<infinity> zul: xen-headers-2.6.17 should be xen-headers-2.6.17-$(abinum)
<Keybuk> o cdrom-modules-2.6.17-10-generic-di linux-image-kdump  {linux-source-2.6.17}
<Keybuk> why are those there?
<zul> infinity: ok ill fix that
<infinity> zul: And xen-headers-2.6.17-$(abinum)-$(flavour) should depend on xen-headers-2.6.17-$(abinum), obviously.
<BenC> Keybuk: pong
<BenC> Keybuk: why are they where?
<Keybuk> BenC: in anastacia output
<Keybuk> should I demote those packages, or remove them?
<Keybuk> or do they need seeding?
<BenC> Keybuk: the kdump image was discussed in germany, it should be made available. I guess it's been silently dropped for some time now
<BenC> the cdrom-modules have alway been there I though
<Keybuk> always been where?
<BenC> well, not for -generic, but should be
<BenC> in the build
<Keybuk> ok, so it's a seed issue
<BenC> I'm guessing
<BenC> kdump can be in universe
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk>  * Kernel-Version: 2.6.17-10-generic
<Keybuk>  * /^.*-firmware-.*-di/ [amd64] 
<Keybuk>  * /^.*-modules-.*-di/ [amd64] 
<Keybuk> for everything except
<Keybuk>  * Kernel-Version: 2.6.17-10-386
<Keybuk>  * /^.*-firmware-.*-386-di/ [i386] 
<Keybuk>  * /^.*-modules-.*-386-di/ [i386] 
<Keybuk> I'll ask Kamion
* BenC shoots for his first 2.6.19-pre kernel build
<zul> goody...ill get xen working with it ;)
<BenC>   MODPOST 1869 modules
<BenC> our module list is getting huge
<BenC> Linux gullible 2.6.19-1-generic #4 SMP Wed Oct 4 12:24:59 EDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<BenC> yummy
<zul> sweet..
<BenC> found a very interesting bug though...setting essid (either network-admin or iwconfig directly) truncates it by one character
<BenC> had to add a trailing character to get it set right
<porkpie> BenC:hi   what kernel is the livecd running ?
<porkpie> BenC:I want to build a custom kernel to support the Dell 1950 ...
<BenC> porkpie: edgy?
<porkpie> BenC:I thinks it dapper amd64
<porkpie> BenC:we want to use ubuntu ...I have tried to install the server cd amd64 but it just doesn't happen ....problem with the initramfs ...it fails to load the megaraid_sas  ....
<mdz> BenC: milestone changes aren't recorded in the activity log; there's already a bug open.  I try to remember to add a comment whenever I change a milestone so that it's clear
<BenC> mdz: Do you still want me to do that bug for edgy? It's trivial and non-invasive, but requires a lot of uploads
<BenC> I can add the no-boot-loader package to linux-meta
<BenC> porkpie: Just grab the latest linux-source-2.6.15 from dapper-security
<mdz> BenC: if it's non-invasive, please go ahead.  it's not critical functionality, but the sab would surely be disappointed
<BenC> I'll have it done by the end of the day then
* BenC also puts up a few sticky notes for tonights 3am meeting
<zul> oh yeah totally forgot about that
<mdz> hmm, reminder didn't go out?
* mdz checks
<BenC> I got one from sfllaw
<zul> yes it did
<mdz> yep, there it is
<zul> i just checked
<BenC> cool, now I have an excuse to go out fishing tonight...high tide is at 7pm
<BenC> the creek in my back yard only has 2 inches of water till the tide comes in...hard getting a 14 foot john boat out in a 2 inch deep and 6 inch wide stream
<mdz> BenC: what kind of fish do you find there?
<porkpie> BenC:how much would you charge me to build a custom kernel for the 1950
<BenC> mostly croaker, but rock started running too...supposedly there's puppy drum, and blue around, but I haven't seen any
<BenC> porkpie: If you have a patch, I'll upload a new dapper-updates kernel with it, and you can just download the .deb
<porkpie> BenC:I need to get this box in production ....with ubuntu server amd64 
<BenC> porkpie: do you have a patch, or know why it isn't working?
<porkpie> BenC:let me find the problem ...
<BenC> porkpie: If it's just a missing PCI ID in the module's device table, there's a quick one-liner command you can run after the system is booted (and then make sure to add it to initramfs stuff) so it works
<zul> BenC: have you seen this error before?
<zul> ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'linux-image-2.6.17-10-386': 'subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<porkpie> BenC:https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/57265
<zul> ah mvo is here
<mvo> hello!
<porkpie> BenC:I has been fixed in edgy
<zul> BenC: he'll give you more background on the problem
<porkpie> BenC:but edgy is no good for production ....
<BenC> is this the "raid drives show up in scsi probe"?
<porkpie> BenC:correct
<BenC> ah, yep, it is
<BenC> easy fix
<porkpie> BenC:maybe easy for you  but not for me ....
<porkpie> BenC:I would like an ISO that installs and reboots OK ....is this possible 
<BenC> I can't do ISO's
<mvo> BenC: I got some reports about kernel postinst failures on dapper->edgy upgrades (e.g. bug #63074). 2006-09-29 22:15:20,104 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'linux-image-2.6.17-10-386': 'subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 128
<mvo>  (from main.log). do you have any idea what might go wrong there?
<BenC> mvo: maybe disk full?
<porkpie> BenC:OK ....so if you fix the kernel for the dapper server amd64 build how would I apply this as an install ISO
<porkpie> BenC:Who can create an install ISO for me ???
<BenC> mvo: post-install creates initrd, and that might have caused a disk full
<BenC> porkpie: Can you net boot?
<porkpie> I have the function 
<BenC> porkpie: I suggest checking the wiki...there's tons of docs on how to create bootable media
<mvo> BenC: that makes sense, thanks
<porkpie> BenC:OK ...what files do I need for the ISO ....can you provide me with a fixed kernel ...please
<BenC> porkpie: The 2.6.15-50.50 kernel in dapper-updates has this fix
<porkpie> BenC:do you have a paypal account 
<porkpie> BenC:OK ...where do I get this from 
<BenC> err, dapper-proposed
<BenC> For some reason, it isn't there
<porkpie> :(
<BenC> porkpie: Checking on the status of that
<porkpie> Thanks
<BenC> porkpie: do you have an existing ubuntu amd64 system?
<porkpie> No
<porkpie> I have debian install working on the 1950 but it's not an smp kernel
<porkpie> Also it's a backport !
<porkpie> BenC:I tried to update the Kernel but I get a Kernel panic when I try to use the smp version also we don't want to use Debian 
<porkpie> BenC:do you want access to the server .....???
<porkpie> BenC:??
<BenC> porkpie: hold on a minute
<porkpie> OK boss
<BenC> porkpie: I'll get you a kernel build by tomorrow...the CD creation you'll have to handle on your own (or try net bootable media)
<BenC> both methods are found on wiki.ubuntu.com
<porkpie> BenC:thanks for your help ..... how much do I owe you
<porkpie> Can you send the link to mark.lindley@systemcms.com when it's ready for download please
<BenC> porkpie: like many before you, you owe me a beer which I'll probably never be able to collect on :)
<svu> BenC, ping?
<porkpie> BenC:will you send me the link the kernel ??
<BenC> svu: pong
<BenC> porkpie: Check with me on here tomorrow
<porkpie> OK ....thanks again
<svu> BenC, do you remember - you were going to build restricted modules for ppc64?
<svu> BenC, trying to update kernel I get this:
<svu> linux-powerpc64-smp: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-powerpc64-smp but it is not going to be installed
<svu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-powerpc64-smp has no installation candidate
<BenC> svu: Will be fixed soon
<BenC> lrm was ftbfs, and infinity is uploading a new version
<svu> BenC, thanks!
<zul> BenC: there is no vars.generic in 2.6.19 is there suppose to be one?
<BenC> zul: isn't in 2.6.17 either...it's in debian/config/vars.generic
<BenC> shared for x86/x86_64
<zul> ah gotcha
<BenC> crimsun: ping
<zul> right im going home..
<[Pitcher] > hi all, new server of support to ubuntu /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668 ;)
<[Pitcher] > hi all, new server of support to ubuntu /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668 ;)
<BenC> that's pretty dumb
<jwest-> lol
<jwest-> first time i've seen that on freenode
<gnomefreak> BenC: you might want to ban that ip they spent good part of day in all other #ubuntu-* related channels doing that
<zul> spam spam spam spam
<zul> shitty there isnt a sharks game i want to see while being there
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-05
<crimsun> BenC: pong
<BenC> crimsun: I have an odd problem on my laptop, hda_intel sound
<BenC> crimsun: it doesn't play the login sounds (or any desktop sounds), but my vmware I have running can play sounds
<mjg59> BenC: Sure you haven't just disabled system sounds?
<crimsun> hmm, so at least "audible" is moot. Perhaps prior to executing vmware the mixer element(s) weren't adjusted. Is this symptom reproducible on a fresh login and/or boot?
<BenC> nah, I checked there and tryed to play the sounds...nothing comes out
<BenC> crimsun: Yeah, it's been like this for some time...I'm pretty sure it was working when I installed edgy using a daily from before beta
<crimsun> ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' is completely silent?
<crimsun> hmm, ok. Which codec does it use (from /proc/asound/card0/codec*)?
<BenC> yep, silent
<crimsun> if it's sigmatel, I have some stuff queued
<BenC> Codec: Conexant ID 5047
<crimsun> ah crap, kernel freeze is tomorrow, eh?
<BenC> yeah, but there may be exceptions
<BenC> crimsun: FYI, it happens with the latest linux-2.6 git too
<crimsun> BenC: please dump ``amixer'' output
<BenC> http://pastebin.com/800418
<crimsun> thanks
<mjg59> BenC: Just as a sanity check - does cat /vmlinuz >/dev/dsp generate sound? :)
<BenC> yep, lot of static :)
<BenC> like I said, vmware+winxp has working sound
<BenC> it's just alsa stuff
<BenC> wonder if I switch to using OSS
<crimsun> ah.
<crimsun> does  amixer set 'PCM' 80%,on  help?
<BenC> yep
<crimsun> whew.
<crimsun> I was about to say, sheesh, if alsa's oss emulation works...
<BenC> so is that amixer thing permanent?
<crimsun> once you ``sudo alsactl store'', yes
<BenC> thanks
<crimsun> np :)
<BenC> I'll try a live cd and see if it's like that by default
<zul> lost is like totally messed up
<BenC> could be something I crapped up after install
<gnomefreak> all kinds of errors with kernel update but they seem not to mean much
<crimsun> BenC: alsa-utils's debian/init does unmute and set 'PCM' to 80% by default, so sounds should be audible by default OotB (live cd)
<BenC> mjg59: Someone reported a soft kernel lockup using latest edgy kernel, with out bcm43xx patches
<BenC> bug 58638
<BenC> near the bottom
<mjg59> BenC: I don't think the soft lockup problem has anything to do with broadcom
<kylem> i thought bcm4318 support was almost nonexistant (tx-power issues?) anyway?
<mjg59> kylem: Works if you're close enough to the AP
<mjg59> https://launchpad.net/bugs/57355
<kylem> mjg59, yeah, i bought one to use at OLS due to the AP not liking my prism2.5 (for reasons that i don't understand0
<mjg59> How do we phrase "You lose" without sounding like we hate him?
<crimsun> "Due to intractable differences between..."
<kylem> none of them have full dmesg which would be useful...
<mjg59> Most of the soft lockup messages I've seen reported have seemed to happen around reiserfsck
<crimsun> (speaking of which, I'm sure you've read Jeff Mahoney's comments regarding reiser3 ;)
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> No surprise there
<mjg59> It's basically unmaintained, and reiser4 isn't an acceptable substitute
<kylem> mjg59, that guys /proc/interrupts is. funny
<kylem> mjg59, what's the point of having two cpus if one of them isn't going to handle any interrupts. 8)
<tonfa> "If a string with the form |program is written to /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern, all core dumps will be piped to the given program instead of being written to disk."
<tonfa> could that be used for apport ?
<tonfa> instead of an external patch
<tonfa> (this feature will be available in 2.6.19 according to lwn.net)
<porkpie_> BenC:hi
<gnomefreak> did something change bewteen the -10-386 and the -10-generic that would cause nvidia to only work on one. (i have to reinstall the drivers for it to work on the other kernel)
<gnomefreak> example right now nvidia-glx only works on -10-generic if i want it to work on the 386 i have to boot into it and reinstall the drivers but than it wont work on the -generic
<porkpie_> BenC:ping
<BenC> porkpie_: pong
<BenC> porkpie_: building now
<porkpie_> cool 
<porkpie_> thanks
<zul> hey BenC 
<porkpie_> BenC:can i just drop the kernel into a directory from the ISO ....I have extracted the iso to a folder ...if the .deb has the same name can I just drop it in and then recreate the iso ?
<BenC> porkpie_: it wont boot the ISO with that kernel in that manner
<porkpie_> I will recreate the boot disk ...from the iso
<BenC> it's the initrd that needs rebuilding
<BenC> look under casper/ on the ISO
<BenC> the vmlinuz and initrd need to be replaced/rebuilt...and then the CD remade so that it's still bootable
<porkpie_> BenC:so if I edit these file with the correct entries then drop them into the correct place will that work ?
<BenC> porkpie_: As I said, I'm not a CD expert...all of this is on the wiki somewhere
<porkpie_> OK ....sorry
<BenC> you'll get better answers about this stuff (after looking at the wiki) in #ubuntu
<porkpie_> BenC:have we got to complie the Kernel ?
<BenC> the kernel is compiling
<porkpie_> Cool ..is that on a 64bit system
<BenC> yes
<porkpie_> BenC:what can I use to edit the vmlinuz file
<BenC> cp?
<porkpie_> BenC:how's it going boss
<zul> yay i crashed the redhat installer
<kylem> w00t.
<porkpie_> BenC:ping
<porkpie_> BenC:are you about 
<fdoving> I experience the same as this guy, with current edgy, dapper worked fine: http://www.mail-archive.com/bcm43xx-dev%40lists.berlios.de/msg01959.html
<fdoving> any plans on removing/adding anything to fixe issues like that? and will the prism2_usb module be included in edgy? 
<AnAnt> what's the difference between the -generic or -386 linux images ?
<porkpie_> BenC:Hello 
<porkpie_> BenC:Did the Kernel finish ??
<BenC> porkpie_: Had a build failure, and restarted the build
<BenC> hopefully be done in an hou
<BenC> hour
<porkpie_> BenC:sorry to hear that ....I hope it's not causing to many problems for you 
<BenC> not really, it's building on a remote machine
<BenC> brb, need to reboot
<tormod> BenC, do you have a prism2 device yourself to test with?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-06
<porkpie_> BenC:hi
<porkpie_> BenC:has it failed again ?/
<porkpie_> BenC:are you still here
<tritium> BenC: I believe jldugger is correct.  My bug is the same as #61979.
<poptones> hello?
<poptones> pingaling, i have a question about tv cards
<poptones> hello?
<crimsun> just ask, and if someone can answer, (s)he will.
<BenC> anyone here have ich8 chipset machine that uses the achi driver?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:tfheen] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-10.27 uploaded. | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | KernelFreeze in effect
<tormod> BenC, prism2 now works! thanks. But why is there no /proc/net/p80211?
<tfheen> hi tormod
<gnomefreak> heres a weird question that might be very important for dapper. why does libc6-dev depend on a kernel dapper doesnt use?
<gnomefreak> heres te depends for it http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libc6-dev
<gnomefreak> nvm its >
<infinity> It doesn't depend on a kernel at all.
<gnomefreak> infinity: from that link it says it depends on linux-headers-2.6.11 or greater
<infinity> Not "linux-headers", but "linux-kernel-headers", which are the userspace headers, and not directly tied to the running kernel in any way.
<infinity> We've rnamed that package in edgy to "linux-libc-dev" to be a bit less confusing to people.
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw that but he wants us to change those packages so he can run his 3rd party app
<infinity> ...?
<gnomefreak> infinity: he saying the linux-headers-2.6.11 is not right for his program
<infinity> Err, why not?
<infinity> No runtime application should care what headers you have installed, and I've not run into anything that wouldn't compile on dapper.
<gnomefreak> infinity: i dont know let me see if i cant find his complaint
<gnomefreak> roconnor > gnomefreak: my program that I downloaded uses the  PAGE_SIZE in a statically allocated array.
<gnomefreak> roconnor > gnomefreak: but in linux-headers, one has #define  PAGE_SIZE       (1UL << PAGE_SHIFT)
<infinity> He shouldn't include asm/page.h anyway, but use sysconf() to get PAGE_SIZE
<gnomefreak> http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~zandy/ckpt/ is what he is building
<gnomefreak> i told him it was his script/code that wasnt calling it correctly but he insists its "our" fault
<infinity> Tell him to use sysconf(_SC_PAGESIZE) instead of the PAGE_SIZE constant, and it'll be all good.
<gnomefreak> ok
<infinity> A newer set of userspace kernel headers won't suddenly make using PAGE_SIZE correct, I assure you.
<infinity> I've been eradicating PAGE_SIZE usage left, right, and centre for the last year.
<gnomefreak> ah 
<porkpie_> BenC:are you in today ???
<BenC> zul, kylem: Please add your email addresses to https://wiki.canonical.com/UdsMountainViewSponsorships
<zul> BenC: we need a password to get into that
<zul> but its zulcss@gmail.com 
<BenC> Ah, that's right, it's canonical wiki
<kylem> feel free to just add my email (kyle@mcmartin.ca)
<BenC> thanks
<BenC> if either of you need anything or have any questions, email me or Claire Newman
<zul> ok 
<TheBearded1_> anybody in here know anything about the difference between -general and -386 linux-image packages?
<kylem> BenC, ok, cool, cheers
<crispin_> Guys, I was wondering if you have an insight into why the ubuntu (dapper) kernel was about 10% slower for tcp traffic than a stock 2.6.15 kernel. We have a benchmark that does about 87000 connections per second under 2.6.15, but only 75000 under the ubuntu kernel
<tonfa> crimsun: same sysctl settings ?
<porkpie_> BenC:hi any luck with the kernel ???
<BenC> porkpie_: I need to upload it, and my sat connection is real messed up because of this storm
<porkpie_> BenC:ok ...no problem ...let me know when 
<porkpie_> BenC:where are you located ..
<BenC> virginia
<zul> BenC: : i have the xen crack merged for 2.6.19 i just have to showhorn the debian/rules et al
<infinity> zul: Say, speaking of Xen...
<infinity> zul: How many more upload before the FTBFS goes away? :)
<BenC> lol
<zul> this upload should build fine
<infinity> "this"...?
<infinity> As in, your next one? :)
<zul> the one im uploading right now
<infinity> kylem: Ooo, you're going to be in Mountain View?
<kylem> yessir.
<infinity> Spiff.  Would be cool to meet after all these years.
<kylem> indeed!
<infinity> We can sit around saying "eh" and "aboot" and such.
<infinity> Or, as I generally request of Jeff, bring me maple syrup, and other reminders of home. :)
<kylem> :)
<thom> and then i can laugh at infinity saying aboot in an aussie accent
<infinity> Oh, ouch.  That sounds like it would hurt just trying.
<infinity> Adding a dipthong to the "oo" in "aboot" would probably break me.
<thom> heh
<infinity> diphthong, even.  Zofia would kill me for misspelling that.
<mjg59> infinity: You can drink Pimms!
<infinity> You'll have to force it down my gullet.
<mjg59> Get with the program
<infinity> I look forward to being in a country that knows what a Long island Iced Tea is, though.
<mjg59> Kernel hackers + Pimms = goodness
<zul> kylem: ylejust bring some american maple syrup they wont nkow the differences..
<zul> stupid lag
<kylem> cruel. :)
<infinity> I'm pretty sure I couldn't tell you the difference between Vermont and south-east Ontario, unless I saw landmarks, so I doubt the syup's much different.
<zul> heh south-east ontario is flat and vermount is not :)
<infinity> zul: I'm a westerner, I'm ignorant of these things.  I just know that both have maple trees. :)
<zul> lol
<infinity> Besides, I'm sure I'd consider both flat, given that I grew up in the rockies.
<zul> heh im originally from vancouver
<mjg59> BenC: That ata_piix change is going to nuke some other hardware support
<BenC> mjg59: I'm going to look over the diff and try to backport the other stuff...problem is the new driver is a regression
<mjg59> Sure
<mjg59> Just making sure you know it may hit something else :)
<mjg59> My suspicion would be the ich8_map_db stuff
<mjg59> One of those entries may be incorrect and mapping the ports to the wrong thing
<BenC> I wish someone who had the time and hw could work on it
<BenC> right now, I'm working on it from remote, and at 1 second latency, ssh really sucks
<mjg59> I'm supposed to be getting an ICH8 board, but I've no idea how long it'll take
<mjg59> Can't you get Mark to spring for one?
<BenC> not sure I can get it in time
<BenC> let me ask him
<BenC> I have 4 spare xeon procs, maybe I can just pick up a mobo
<mjg59> The right sort of Xeons?
<BenC> latest ones, marked Intel Confidential :)
<mjg59> Ah
<mjg59> Ought to do :)
<BenC> 2@2.6hz, and 2@3ghz
<thom> 3GHz woodcrests? shiny
<BenC> (II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled
<BenC> sweet, fixes i965
<zul> gar...redhat..
<zul> yay it works
<zul>     * edgy i386 Successfully built
<zul>     * edgy amd64 Successfully built
<infinity> zul: Processing new queue now.
<zul> sweet..
<zul> i told you..:)
<infinity> You told me the last few uploads would build too. :P
<zul> yeah i know..
<zul> meh...
<infinity> Oh, since this is an ubuntu-specific source package, can you do me a huge favour and change your section in debian/control from "base" to "universe/optional", so I can stop manually overriding evey single package? :)
<infinity> Err, not universe/optional, but universe/base, I guess.
<infinity> Or whatever.  Just get the "universe/" in there for everything.
<zul> sure..
<BenC> mjg59: ping
<rouzic> Hi all
<rouzic> I have a problem with the modules madwifi-ng of the kernel in Edgy
<gnomefreak> rouzic: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu
<porkpie_> BenC:Are we getting there ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-07
<pdr> hi, um, just wondering if debuginfo will be in edgy for systemtap use?
<mjg59> BenC: Yo
<BenC> mjg59: hey, do you know anything about an oops durng suspend/hibernate on t40 laptops?
<BenC> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64430
<porkpie_> BenC:any luck with the kernel
<traveller> i'm trying to compile a via raid kernel but i'm getting a warning from the kernel source before the compilation stopped
<traveller> is it a problem with the kernel source or something else?
<mjg59> BenC: I've put two patches in launchpad and mailed you another one
<mjg59> All fixing regressions in dapper->edgy
<BenC> mjg59: Thanks
<mjg59> BenC: Can I give you a patch that removes the irritating "disabling MMCONFIG" messages that appear on boot?
<BenC> yeah
<mjg59> They're not there long enough for people to read beforeusplash comes up
<zul_> hmmm...looks like xensource is doing the same thing as mozila so we are going to have rename zen
<zul_> xen
<mjg59> Ha
<mjg59> I wonder whose fault that is
<mjg59> BenC: Ok, got one that gets rid of the most irritating errors
<mjg59> Just downgrades them to warnings (since the machine boots /anyway/)
<BenC> ok
<mjg59> BenC: Turns out that the problem with the Toshiba and Sony hotkeys was that acpi_bus_register_driver used to return the number of devices matched, and now returns 0 on success
<mjg59> BenC: Ok, mailed
<BenC> mjg59: Thanks
<porkpie_> BenC:Hi
<porkpie_> BenC:Did you manager to finish the kernel :)
<jldugger> how do i tell if im running 2.6.17-10.27?
<crimsun> jldugger: look at the timestamp for build in dmesg, and look at dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<jldugger> ah
<jldugger> heh, says im running 2.6.17-10.28
<BenC> jlde: cat /proc/version_signature too
<jldugger> alrighty. just wanted to see if there was a newer build of the kernel floating around that might fix toshiba acpi.  guess i'll wait till i get an email about it
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-08
<crimsun> BenC: The mic & stac92xx fixes that have posted to kernel-team@ are dependent on the one [very large]  patch_sigmatel patch that will need to be moderated. Thanks!
<crimsun> to note, rodarvus's multiple headphone pin issue should now be fixed in addition to any additional inaudible issues for Sigmatel HDA codecs
<ajmitch> kernel freeze is upon us, right?
<crimsun> yeah, I asked about that earlier
<ajmitch> right, I saw a ralink driver bug (missing PCI id) that wasn't assigned to any package
<ajmitch> saw the users asking why noone had looked at it on the forums, typical :)
<crimsun> hehe
<ajmitch> "of course noone looked, it wasn't filed against the right package"
<jldugger-tablet> maybe if launchpad looked more like facebook, users would like it better ;)
<jldugger-tablet> although, launchpad is definitely much better than regular bugzilla.
<pdr> hi.  is debuginfo will be in edgy for systemtap use?
<pdr> anyone know?
<porkpie_> BenC:If you can't build the Kernel for me can you tell me please :)
<AnAnt> what's the difference between -generic & -386 kernels ?
<jonduf>  Hi, I am going through a kernel module tutorial and am having trouble compiling it. gcc complains that I do not have linux/module.h in my include directory. I checked and it is indeed not there, I search all through synaptic to find the package that might have this file and can not find it. Does anyone know what I need to apt-get?
<ph8> hi all, does anyone know the status of the ich8 bug?
<jwest-> whatever is a Grub error 16?
<jwest-> 16: This error is returned if a device string was expected, and the string encountered didn't fit the syntax/rules listed in the Filesystem Description.
<gnomefreak> !grub
<gnomefreak> oops
<jwest-> hehe
<gnomefreak> jwest-: /msg ubotu grub
<gnomefreak> jwest-: one of those links has the info you seek
<zul> ph8: suppose to be fixed 
<jwest-> gnomefreak yeah i seeit
<jwest-> errors mentioned there?
<gnomefreak> jwest-: ther eused to be brb and ill find what i was looking for
<gnomefreak> http://www.astahost.com/info.php/problem-grub_t8599.html
<gnomefreak> jwest-: support should stay in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<jwest-> ok
<jwest-> thanks
<ph8> cheers zul
<ph8> might hop home to install my server this weekend then
<jwest-> gnomefreak: cheers, thanks a lot
<jwest-> that was fast
<jwest-> Oh you're a developer
<jwest-> hehe explains it
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-01
<soren> I think I've fixed the "multiple drives in vmware" issue
<fabbione> ?
<soren> fabbione: Basically, with the gutsy kernels, you could only have one disk per scsi channel under vmware.
<fabbione> yes?
<soren> I found a workaround and later found that someone did it before me :)
<soren> Now we just need to get it applied.
<soren> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/140761
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140761 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Ubuntu 7.10 Alpha Gust OS does not recognize a lun with non zero target id on Vmware ESX Server" [Undecided,Triaged]  
<soren> I don't have git access, though.
<soren> fabbione: So yay \o/ I fixed my first kernel bug :)
* fabbione pats soren 
<soren> I think I've earned a cup of coffee.
* soren wanders off
<Nafallo> kylem: why doesn't /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-intel/ have changelog.Debian.gz?
<Nafallo> hmm, might be wrong chan actually :-P
<soren> Could someone apply the fix outlined in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/140761 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140761 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Ubuntu 7.10 Alpha Gust OS does not recognize a lun with non zero target id on Vmware ESX Server" [Undecided,Triaged]  
<rtg> soren: seems simple enough. Do you have the wherewithal to test the fix? 
<soren> wherewithal?
<soren> Is that a type of fish?
<rtg> Do you have  or know someone with an LSI MPT adapter that can test the fix?
<soren> To test the patch, create a vm in vmware server (as found in the feisty commercial repository), create more than one hard drive. Boot and see that instead of just the one disk, you now have two. Raise both hands in the air, and shout "yeah!".
<soren> That's what I did.
<soren> YMMV.
<rtg> soren: I don't think you get it :) I want _you_ to verify the fix.
<soren> I did already.
<soren> I wrote a patch, tested it, shouted "hell yeah", and then found out that someone else had beaten me to it.
<rtg> It was not clear from the LP report that you had actually observed the corrected result.
<soren> Ah, sorry.
<rtg> soren: I'll import the path anf make an SOB on it.
<rtg> s/path/patch/
<rtg> fuck.
<rtg> I'll import the patch and make you an SOB on it.
<soren> Alright. The module-init-tools patch is needed as well.
<soren> (removing the mpt_channel_mapping stuff)
<rtg> Thats a package external to the kernel?
<soren> Yes, but managed by the kernel-team, I thought?
<rtg> I've never messed with it.
<soren> If it's not kept in git, I can do that part for you.
<rtg> Its not. You should make the change dependent on > 2.6.22-13.40
<rtg> I think the next kernel version will be 2.6.22-13.41
<rtg> The next kernel upload ought to be early this week.
<soren> Ok. I've got another patch in the works for it.
<soren> Completely different issue.
<soren> rtg: Hm, module-init-tools doesn't currently depend on a specific kernel version.
<mjg59> Yes. It shouldn't.
<mjg59> There's no requirement to use packaged kernels
<soren> Do we usually not worry about options in module-init-tools are in sync with kernel images?
<soren> mjg59: Excellent point.
<soren> So just do the change and assume the best?
<mjg59> Yes
<soren> Just to be sure: Is it kept in any kind of vcs?
<mjg59> If apt-get source doesn't say so, then no :)
<soren> Cool.
<soren> Thanks.
<rtg> soren: I'm not surprised, but with a fix like the MPT fusion one it might have to. What is the downside of having the kernel fixed without the  module-init-tools package update?
<soren> I'll hold back the upload until the new kernel is released, though.
<soren> rtg: None.
<soren> rtg: The other way around is troublesome, though.
<soren> If the m-i-t change is done before the kernel one, no disks at all will be detected in vmware.
<rtg> soren: right, hence the bug report.
<soren> Yes, the old one.
<soren>  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/112860
<soren> Currently, only the first disk is detected. This is because mpt_channel_mapping causes devices_per_bus=1.
<soren> Without mpt_channel_mapping, devices_per_bus ends up being 0.
<soren> I.e. teh suxor.
<rtg> soren: ok, gimme a bit. I have several things on my list for this morning already.
<soren> Sure.
<soren> If it just gets in with the next kernel update, I'm perfectly happy. I'm in no more rush than that.
<rtg> soren: can do.
<soren> I'll do the m-i-t upload when that kernel image hits the archive.
<zul> rtg: i probably have one more xen patch to come this week
<rtg> zul: Are you looking into Alexander Orlov's complaints about missing modules? I'm just starting to review your pull requests.
<zul> rtg: yeah ok 2 patches this week ;)
<rtg> zul: git 'er done before Thursday.
<zul> rtg: i will
<soren> zul: What's the hold up on bug 125512 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125512 in linux-source-2.6.22 "xt_NOTRACK module unavailable" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125512
<zul> keep slipping from my todo list can you ask rtg ^^^^
<soren> rtg: Could you kindly do the magic?
<rtg> soren: I though i had all of the netfilters enabled.
<rtg> soren: Its on my todo list.
<soren> rtg: Not from what I can tell from gitweb.
<soren> rtg: Rock. Thanks!
<zul> rtg: for the hdaps one i dont know if its going to change the abi or not
<rtg> zul: well, there is one way to find out :)
<zul> oh yes
<pinskian> hmm how does one represent a digital signature in a  single newline-free text string?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  
<DanaG> Hmm, I wish some developer would comment on that bug.
<Kano> hi
<Kano> who is improving the hda-intel-driver?
<Kano> for
<Kano> 00:10.1 0403: 10de:026c (rev a2)
<Kano>         Subsystem: 1734:10d4
<Kano> you would need model=3stack-dig 
<rtg> Kano: is there a launchpad report?
<Kano> not yet, maybe i get a patch and will do then
<rtg> Kano: please do.
<bdmurray> I've got this bug report where somebody needs to use all_generic_ide to boot.  Is just the PCI ID of the IDE controller important?
<rtg> I dunno. Perhaps mjg59 or kylem can comment.
<mjg59> bdmurray: Yeah, ideally with a dmesg
<bdmurray> Okay, could the bug use any special handling or tagging?
<mjg59> bdmurray: Was there a bug filed with your uvcvideo issues?
<mjg59> I think I've got a fix, but it would be nice to tag it with a bug number
<bdmurray> mjg59: No, I thought I mailed the list about that.  I'll submit one then.
<mjg59> Ta
<rtg> mjg59: can you give me your opinion on bug #92553 ? I'm not a packaging wizard.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92553 in linux-meta "No kernel debug image meta packages" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92553
<bdmurray> Okay, it is bug 147757 - let me know if you need more info
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147757 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "uvcvideo module prevents system from suspending or hibernating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147757
<mjg59> Looks sane
<rtg> mjg59: 92553 looks sane, or 127757 ?
<mjg59> 92553
<mjg59> rtg: ? I included a bug number for the Thinkpad one in my original followup
<Kano> mjg59: would you like to update ndiswrapper in the lum package?
<mjg59> I wouldn't, no
<mjg59> You might be able to find someone who's paid to do this who would :)
<rtg> mjg59: I did not see it. Can you refresh my memory as I've already cleaned out the email.
<rtg> Kano: I started looking at ndiswrapper last Friday.
<mjg59> 140609
<rtg> mjg59: Thanks
<Kano> rtg: is it 1.48?
<Kano> dont know what ntfs-3g are you using, i am sure not the latest one... but thats not in the kernel
<rtg> Kano: I was looking at 1.48 as well as 1.49rc1. I wanted to talk to BenC when he gets back about it.
<Kano> best ask giri
<mjg59> rtg: When's Ben away until?
<Kano> in case of ndiswrapper
<rtg> mjg59: I think he's gone part of today for a funeral.
<mjg59> Ok
<rtg> lunch break. brb
<Kano> there are only a few things that i keep really uptodate: ndiswrapper + ntfs-3g
<Kano> ntfs-3g i use daily
<Kano> no problems for me with 1.913
<maks_> woow caring about ndiscrap
<Kano> you dont know how many kanotix users need that...
<Kano> btw. i patched a new aufs with similar patches you used for the old
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/thorhammer/updates/aufs/
<maks_> urrgs you even feature ndiscrap donation links
<Kano> i donated
<Kano> to let giri buy 64 bit hardware
<Kano> where is the ABI stored in the ubuntu-modules package? i want to lower it
<Kano> just by the name?
<Kano> hmm
<Kano> why is union_fs.h now in the kernel?
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/kernel-update-pack-generic/source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22.hda-intel-fix.patch
<Kano> that fix works
<Kano> do i really need to write a bug report..
<rtg> Kano: If you want it included in Gutsy l-u-m, then it must have an associated LP bug.
<bdmurray> See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-September/001799.html for details
<Kano> rtg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/147827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147827 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "FUJITSU SIEMENS XTB70 snd-hda-intel fix" [Undecided,New]  
<Kano> btw. thats the name of the motherboard not the laptop itself
<allee> Kano: or Bug 131133 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131133 in dell "[gutsy]  no sound on Dell Latitude D630/D830/Precision M4300/Vostro 1500/1700 pci id 8086:284b" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131133
<Kano> allee: the code used is in ubuntu-modules
<Kano> the kernel itself has it disabled
<Kano> i created the patch and the user with that problem reported that it worked
<Kano> of course you can create similar patches
<Kano> when you know the codec
<Kano> modprobe -l|awk /snd-/|xargs rm -f
<rtg> I'm just about positive its a Sigmatel codec.
<Kano> that would be needed if you want to compile external alsa, that was not done
<Kano> rtg: <I-LOVE-KANOTIX> Codec: Realtek ALC885
<allee> Kano: You mean in the 131133?  
<Kano> i mean my bug
<Kano> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 |grep Codec
<Kano> but the 13... was wrongly tested
<Kano> with that approach you get 2 drivers
<Kano> on 2 positions
<Kano> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<Kano> thats the modules position
<Kano> but when you just compile alsa externally without deleting you test crap
<mjg59> If users are building their own modules, they're expected to be able to delete existing ones
<Kano> when you read that bug report then you definitely see they don't know
<Kano> [ 17.168000]  snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add
<Kano> that's exactly a problem caused by that...
<mjg59> Yes. So don't do that.
<allee> I'll add a note to this bug report. 
<allee> err, no, I don't add a note.  Me, as a I-don't-know-what-I-excactly-do, should better not give second hand tips
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-02
<kraut> moin
<soren> I'm looking at linux-ubuntu-modules and I can't spot how to only enable a module for a certain kernel flavour?
<fabbione> soren: debian/config...
<soren> fabbione: There's only one file per arch?
* soren points at "flavour"
<fabbione> yes and you can still set on module on for flavour
<fabbione> and off on another
<soren> How?
* fabbione grabs the source
* soren gets the distinct feeling he's missing something obvious here..
<soren> In the kernel source each arch is a directory with configs for each flavour.
<soren> Not so in l-u-m.
<fabbione> you might actually be right
<soren> Don't be so surprised. It happens. Occasionally.
<soren> :p
<fabbione> ahh found it
<fabbione> check debian/config/i386
<fabbione> and look for "ume"
<fabbione> without ""
<fabbione> ifeq ($(UBUNTU_FLAVOUR),ume)
<fabbione> CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m
<fabbione> endif
<fabbione> for example
<soren> Aw, that's cheating :)
<fabbione> i was pretty sure it was there
<soren> ALright. Rock. Thanks!
<amitk> soren: what is cheating?
<fabbione> see.. i was right :)
<zul_> fabbione is almost always right ;)
<fabbione> zul_: s/almost// :P
<zul> hehe
<soren> amitk: Being clever.
* soren shakes his fist at git.
<amitk> :)
<Mithrandir> soren: watch it, or it'll stuff you into a SHA1 hash.
* soren hides behind the door
<fabbione> git add door/soren && git commit -s
<Mithrandir> *splat*
<soren> Why does it insist on using `hostname -f` as the domain in my e-mail in commits?
<soren> Eeek!
<fabbione> export GIT_AUTHOR_NAME="Fabio M. Di Nitto"
<fabbione> export GIT_AUTHOR_EMAIL=fabbione@ubuntu.com
<fabbione> export GIT_COMMITTER_NAME="Fabio M. Di Nitto"
<fabbione> export GIT_COMMITTER_EMAIL=fabbione@ubuntu.com
<fabbione> ^^ set those
<fabbione> and get over it
<soren> ffs..
<zul> soren: git repo-conf user.name ""
<Mithrandir> > cat ~/.gitconfig
<Mithrandir> [user]  name = Tollef Fog Heen email = tfheen@err.no
<zul> git repo-config user.email ""
<soren> Mithrandir: .gitconfig ? Gr.... It said $HOME/.git/config somewhere.
<fabbione> soren: .favouriteshellrc
<amitk> .gitconfig (old version) ---> .git/config (new version)
<Mithrandir> it's the file created by git config
<soren> fabbione: Yeah, that's probably what I'll do.
<zul> is there a meeting today?
<amitk> zul: yes according to my calendar
<soren> ..so. If I want to fix this in a commit I've already done.. What do I do? git reset `id of previous commit` and recommit?
<amitk> soren: git commit --amend?
<amitk> soren: or best way is "git reset --soft HEAD^; git commit -s blah blah"
<soren> amitk: Alright. Thanks.
<soren> amitk: HEAD^ is a short hand for current revision - 1?
<amitk> soren: correct
* soren kicks git
<soren> It completely ignores my .git/config
<soren> I'll go with the environment variables.
<amitk> soren: .git/config is for per-repo configuration IIRC. So I assume this is in kernel-src-tree/.git/config?
<soren> It was, yes. It seems to get it now.
<soren> Go figure.
* amitk thinks PEBKAC :-p
<soren> :p
<soren> Could someone do a sanity check on http://people.ubuntu.com/~soren/0001-UBUNTU-Include-modules-from-vmware-tools-and-enable.patch ?  This is all new stuff to me.
<amitk> soren: Looks sane enough. Does this fix a LP bug?
<soren> amitk: No, but it's something I need for Ubuntu JEOS.
<zul>  /join #ubuntu-meeting
<zul> oops
<amitk> soren: Tomorrow is probably going to be the last upload before Gutsy release. You better hurry up and convince BenC ;-)
<soren> I think I did that on Friday, I think :)
<soren> BenC: We discussed this, right?
<BenC> soren: yeah
<BenC> as long as it builds and isn't going to cause major headache (like conflict with commercial vmware-tools modules and hypervisors), I'm all for it
<superm1> convincing eh, BenC will my ivtv-fb patch that i submitted yesterday be feasible to get into that upload then tomorrow?
<soren> Hmm.. Afaik, it doesn't conflict with anything. If it does, this should supercede whatever it conflicts with. We should prefer a free (as in GPL) version rather than pretty much anything else.
<BenC> soren: well, when talking about a proprietary software hypervisor, it makes little sense to break the commercial product in favor of being free :)
<BenC> "it doesn't work...but it's free"
<BenC> superm1: sent to kernel-team@?
<superm1> BenC, yes
<superm1> BenC, the patches themselves were too large to attach and are just linked to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-October/001836.html
<soren> BenC: This should be totally separate from the hypervisor. This is for the guest os?
<BenC> soren: which is only a guest because it is running under a hypervisor
<BenC> and the drivers are for the virtual hardware provided by this hypervisor
<soren> Ah, yes.
<soren> BenC: Anyhow, afaik these modules are the ones vmware say one should be running in one's guest.
<BenC> soren: ok, sounds good to me then
<soren> Rock.
<superm1> soren, do these work without the other init scripts and binaries normally shipped with vmware-tools?
<soren> superm1: I'm not entirely done packaging the userspace stuff yet.
<superm1> soren, ah okay
<tepsipakki> tomorrow is the last upload before gutsy? uh, but I want to be able to transport the images from my Nikon (bug 134477)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134477 in linux-source-2.6.22 "reports corrupt filesystem on flash-media, fine on feisty" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134477
<tepsipakki> there are patches upstream
<tepsipakki> ..for nikon cameras
<tepsipakki> if I made a diff against the current gutsy git, would it then have a chance getting in?
<rtg> tepsipakki: Only if its no too in trusive. Its getting late for any major change.
<rtg> s/no/not/
<tepsipakki> it's just additional entries for unusual_devs.h
<rtg> attach the patch to the bug report and change the tag to 'patch'.
<tepsipakki> will do
<zul> ummm meeting?
<rtg> zul: BenC says 50 minutes yet.
<rtg> I thought is was supposed to be right now myself.
<zul> stupid bot
<BenC> fridge is likely wrong
<zul> yeah it is
<zul> actually im wrong...again...fridge is right
<timbba> I have a problem with usb on suspend and waking up in Feisty. Is there a fix for it?
<timbba> So the problem is that after wakeup, the usb doesn't work unless you take it off and put it back..
<tepsipakki> rtg: done
<rtg> timbba: you might try removing the module prior to suspend.
<rtg> tepsipakki: Bug #134477 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134477 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Nikon cameras need support in unusual_devs.h" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134477
<tepsipakki> rtg: right
<rtg> tepsipakki: looks reasonable. 
<tepsipakki> rtg: thanks :)
<timbba> rtg: I have tried that, but it doesn't work... I use /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and you can define those modules in acpi-support that are removed and reinstalled after wakeup
<rtg> timbba: You have to figure out how do it without a kernel change. Perhaps mjg59 can help.
<timbba> rtg: I tried also s2ram and own script, but the usb device just doesn't work.. I tried also Gutsy's kernel, but it didn't work
<rtg> timbba: this sounds familiar. Is there an LP report?
<tepsipakki> I've had problems with suspend&usb with feisty, but gutsy seems to work
<timbba> I haven't created, but couple of them there are already present
<rtg> tepsipakki: all of our focus is on Gutsy right now. Feisty is what it is.
<tepsipakki> rtg: yeah, I know. that's why timbba should try gutsy beta :)
<rtg> oh, sorry. mixed up the names :)
<tepsipakki> heh :)
<timbba> I have compiled VDR stuff and have it now stable.. maybe just have to wait for Gutsy update for Feisty..
<tepsipakki> timbba: vdr.. good, we'll hopefully have 1.5.x (with subtitle support) for hardy :)
<tepsipakki> hmm, on my desktop usb is dead after a suspend-cycle
<tepsipakki> on gutsy
<tepsipakki> so no mouse
<timbba> yeah, i have the same problem in feisty.. I have combo (mouse and keyboard at the same: Ione Scorpius P20)... I have to always take it out and put it back after suspend
<timbba> so I mean receiver.. not the combo ;)
<tepsipakki> that doesnt work here..
<timbba> oh..
<timbba> in my case, the receiver itself gets some power after suspend (the red led is blinking) and I think the keyboard/mouse is detected but it just act to keypress, etc..
<timbba> oh.. missing "doesn't".... "just doesn't act"
<tepsipakki> ok, removing and reloading the modules made it work
<timbba> my case that doesn't work.. you have to replug it..
<timbba> I tried also with usbkbd and usbmouse modules.. didn't work with those either
<tepsipakki> "Note that network cards and USB controllers will automatically be unloaded"
<tepsipakki> I guess that's not the case
<timbba> there is no matter if I leave usb modules, it won't work then either
<tepsipakki> adding ohci_hcd to MODULES works here :)
<timbba> I had previous VDR dvb-t-box based on Edgy and in that one the suspend worked quite ok.. but the motherboard was different though :) But I'm pretty sure that it might work in Edgy with my current motherboard, because I think in Feisty there is some experiment with usb wakeup
<timbba> I have ohci_hcd and ehci_hcd both loaded..
<Nafallo> hmm
<timbba> Am I right about the experiment? I think gutsy has even different way to handle usb wakeups?
<Nafallo> I have troubles on dapper...
<tepsipakki> timbba: don't know about that..
<Nafallo> will bugs in there still be fixed?
<Nafallo> or need I wait until Hardy?
<amitk> Nafallo: Depends on the bug, new HW support is left to Gutsy or future
<Nafallo> amitk: ipmi_si hangs on x86_64. Dell PowerEdge 2850.
<Nafallo> [ 3303.067689]  ipmi_si: Trying "bt" at I/O port 0xe4
<Nafallo> [ 3502.831808]  BT: timed out in XACTION [ B2H ] 
<Nafallo> [ 3502.831814]  restart command
<Nafallo> the server is blinking and I need to see the log ;-)
<amitk> rtg: ^^^
<rtg> amitk: like I have one of those.
<Nafallo> hehe
<amitk> :)
<timbba> Ok.. I have to just live with my issues now on.. I hope some fixes or upgrade to Gutsy will work in the future. I have to go, bye bye!
<Nafallo> fabbione: you don't have a PE2850 either? ;-)
<fabbione> Nafallo: what's that?
<fabbione> i might.. who knows...
<Nafallo> fabbione: Dell PowerEdge
<Nafallo> I should try to get this tested under gutsy when I have more time...
<Nafallo> [ 3902.116071]  BT: timed out in XACTION [ B2H ] 
<Nafallo> [ 3902.116076]  retry limit (2) exceeded
<Nafallo> [ 3902.116081]  IPMI: BT reset (takes 5 secs)
<Nafallo> :-/
<_MMA_> Ill paypal anyone $100 US to anyone who can properly fix/resolve this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-October/001839.html
<kylem> i'll fix it, but i don't want your money.
<_MMA_> kylem: If you're at UDS-Boston you'll get a case of beer for sure. ;)
<joejaxx> lol
<kylem> i won't be, it's fine.
<_MMA_> Other than thanx I really dont know what to say. :)
<kylem> ok, fixe dit.
<kylem> testbuilding now.
<fabbione> Nafallo: no i don't
<Nafallo> fabbione: I hope we don't take the machine into production to soon then ;-)
<kylem> pushed the -rt fix.
<Kano> hi
<Kano> i thought iwl3945 should have got now the ids in alias not ipw3945?
<Kano> i just compiled a git kernel+modules and still iwl3945 has no ids
<laga> hi, i was just wondering if bug #139767 is being looked at. importance is still "undecided" and it doesn't have a milestone.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139767 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[patch]  agp for i830m broken in gutsy, works in feisty " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139767
<Kano> laga: gutsy works with g33
<Kano> at least when i tested it
<laga> yes, but it's broken on i830m.
<mjg59> Kano: No. ipw3945 is more stable for most people.
<Kano> with 2.6.22 too?
<Kano> mjg59: someone told me networkmanager does not work with ipw, but with iwl
<laga> are you talking to me?
<mjg59> Kano: They're wrong. It works fine.
<laga> Kano: thanks for pointing out my typo. yes, i830m is broken in feisty and in gutsy right now for me.
<Kano> well i wrote a script to compile ubuntu git kernel, if you like try those, then you know what the next kernel will bring you...
<Kano> CPU[AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ clocked at 2000.000 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.22-13-generic i686]   Up[-18min-]   Mem[-275.5/2027.3MB-]   HDD[-800GB(90%used)-]   Procs[-135-]   Client[Konversation 1.0.1] 
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/kernel-update-pack-generic/source/get-source-compile-generic-kernel-git.sh
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/kernel-update-pack-generic/source/get-source-compile-generic-modules-git.sh
<Kano> the modules script requires installed kernel debs, you need that for your audio
<laga> if you are still talking to me - i don't want to compile a kernel. instead, i'd appreciate if someone would apply a simple patch to the gutsy and feisty kernel to fix i830m.
<Kano> do you use dual core?
<rtg__> laga: do you have a patch, and is it associated to a LP report ?
<laga> rtg__: the patch is linked in the lkml thread. i can attach it to the LP report
<laga> rtg__: it'll go into 2.6.23 as well so it should be OK
<rtg__> laga: please do. what is the bug number?
<laga> rtg__: bug #139767
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139767 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[patch]  agp for i830m broken in gutsy, works in feisty " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139767
<Kano> rtg__: did you ask a intel developer what that line does?
<rtg__> Kano: haven't got there yet. been distracted.
<Kano> in #xorg-devel there are usually a few of em
<Kano> keithp
<Kano> maybe more, forgot some
<bdmurray> rtg__: Have you guys decided anything about alsa?
<laga> rtg__: ok, i've attached the patch
<rtg__> bdmurray: have not started on it yet.
<rtg__> I'll build a Gutsy backports package that initially just includes ALSA.
<bdmurray> zul: Hey I was just thinking about you.
<laga> rtg__: thanks for taking care of my i830m problem in gutsy
<zul> bdmurray: aw isnt that sweet ;)
<bdmurray> zul: I saw you added a laptop to hdaps a bit ago and it seems there are some more missing
<bdmurray> bug 147383 133636 and 145877
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147383 in linux-source-2.6.22 "T61 is not in the whitelist for hdaps" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147383
<bdmurray> If you are interested.
<zul> ill get to those tonight hopefully
<bdmurray> Thursday is the final freeze right?
<zul> yep
<zul> im getting in everything that i want tonight
<bdmurray> bug 145860 should be a quick fix too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145860 in linux-source-2.6.22 "x86_64 kernel not compiled with PM_TRACE option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145860
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-03
<laga> iostat 1 > log
<laga> gah
<laga> sorry about that. i was gonna get some logs while my box was terribly lagging and got the wrong window on accident
<zul> #133636
<bdmurray> bug 133636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  hdaps module does not load on Thinkpad T61P" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133636
<bdmurray> It is the one you already fixed but I think some other models were mentioned in later comments
<zul> *sigh* they should have opened other bug reports
<bdmurray> heh
<bdmurray> If only
<zul> bug #133636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  hdaps module does not load on Thinkpad T61P" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133636
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<osmosis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/147014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147014 in linux-meta "linux-image-xen on amd64 not detected by update-grub." [Undecided,New]  
<bdmurray> zul: I don't see the R41 listed in the Gutsy git tree for hdaps
<zul> damnt i could have sworn I seen it
<bdmurray> I did look before I mentioned it. ;)
<zul> which bug report is that?
<bdmurray> bug 145877
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145877 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdaps doesn't work on Thinkpad R61" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145877
<mjg59> R41? I'm not convinced there was one.
<zul> bdmurray, that was for an r61
<bdmurray> right, so my first statement should have been R61
<zul> yeah my bad
<bdmurray> and now I'm wrong
<zul> i changed the status
<zul> ../patches/0004-UBUNTU-hdaps-Add-support-for-Thinkpad-R61.patc
<bdmurray> Hrm, I do see R61 in the git tree
<zul> hasnt been added yet..
<zul> ill be sending the patches tonight before I got to bed ;)
<bdmurray> Okay, but I really see R61 at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git;a=blob;h=bf21111a81f6756b95fdbd115d797980284c6ce7;hb=d05017ef5f9dabd13f0bba3df74b9d8832d7e40f;f=drivers/hwmon/hdaps.c
<zul> meh..
<RobertStuffers> there can be only one kernal !
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<osmosis> hi
<osmosis> cool man, well let me know if there is anything I can do. Im willing do learn stuff if needed.
<osmosis>  the xen kernel on gutsy amd64 isnt recognized as a valid kernel by grub.
<rtg__> osmosis: zul is the xen master.
<zul> rtg__: im talking to him about it already ;)
<osmosis> rtg__: yah, but he says  "that grub error has to do with the meta package which something i dont have control over"
<zul> actually its probably update-grub that is erroring out
<osmosis> zul: true, but even when I manually put the kernel into grub... thats when I get the error 13 on boot...invalid executable.
<osmosis> zul: update-grub just doesnt put it in the menu.lst, probably can tell its not valid.
<zul> ok intresting
<bdmurray> rtg__: Should I bring any last minute kernel bugs to your attention?
<rtg__> only if I know how to fix 'em :)
<bdmurray> That's all of them right?
<zul> hehe
<bdmurray> bug 147858
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147858 in linux-source-2.6.22 "western digital WD800ADFS ncq problems" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147858
<rtg__> bdmurray: its too late to be mucking around in core disk stuff. Remember the lib-pata snafu?
<zul> rtg__: that should be just blacklisting the drive
<bdmurray> I read that as just black listing a drive?
<rtg__> you are right. Can someone develop a patch?
<zul> bdmurray: assign me the bug ill send a patch tonight
<bdmurray> done
<zul> thanks
<zul> rtg__: do you want me to send the patch to the kernel-team ml?
<evand> Not sure how much it will help, but I just ran into another unionfs bug: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/unionfs-oct1-syslog
<BenC> evand: we're in the process of fixing that problem, but thanks
<evand> anytime, thanks for looking into it
<rtg__> zul: I see that you have.
<ScottK> BenC: I've had a persistent fan problem with Gutsy (Bug #127772).  Are we past the point where fixes for problems like this will be considered?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<BenC> ScottK: is there a fix?
<ScottK> BenC: Not that I know of.  I'm a user as far as the kernel goes.
<BenC> ScottK: then we can't put a fix in yet :)
<ScottK> BenC: Of course.  But if we're past the point where a fix could go in, then I'll stop trolling for a kernel hacker to help me figure it out.
<BenC> ScottK: it's possible, but all depends on timing and severity
<ScottK> BenC: Thanks.
<ScottK> I suspect that the problem centers around /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/cooling_mode changing from "cooling mode:	active" to "0 - Active; 1 - Passive" from Feisty to Gutsy, but I have no idea where to look for how that got changed or where to change it back.  Hints from anyone would be appreciated.
<rtg__> ScottK: mjg59 is our ACPI expert. perhaps he has some ideas.
<ScottK> rtg__: Thanks.
* ScottK waits and hopes for enlightenment from mjg59.
<mjg59> The only thing influencing fan control is the kernel
* ScottK looks back at rtg__ ...
<Lutin> hi there
<Lutin> any chance that someone take a look at bug #129910 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<Al1i>  /join ubuntu+1
<bdmurray> rtg__: What does it mean if someone has to boot with all_generic_ide ?
<pkern> Is there something speaking against a SLAB kernel flavour apart from the fact that it may be too late?
<amitk> pkern: buggy?
<pkern> amitk: A proven allocator is buggy? Fun.
<pkern> Seriously. fglrx is suggested on laptops but breaks on suspend. "We depend on ATI." is IMHO not that valid as it's a regression over Feisty.
<pkern> People start to build their own kernels because of this which is at least annoying.
<lamont> pkern: I have a laptop where I've blacklisted fglrx so that I can have suspend
<amitk> pkern: http://lwn.net/Articles/229984/
<pkern> amitk: I read LWN, kthx
<pkern> lamont: Possible solution as I currently don't need working 3D acceleration. But then there are users which depend on it (for whatever reason).
<pkern> amitk: I don't say "let's switch back" but "provide a new flavour and document it properly".
<lamont> ah, then in that case, you get to choose whether you want 3D or suspend
<pkern> Maybe I should add a "anymore" here.
<lamont> until such time as we get a working fglrx driver binary blob.  go closed source!
<lamont> what would the flavor do differently?
<pkern> There will be free drivers. Maybe for Hardy.
<kylem> provide a new flavour?
<pkern> lamont: Use SLAB instead of SLUB.
<kylem> you mean provide 4 new flavours.
<lamont> ah, that.
<pkern> lamont: The driver works fine with 2.6.22, but with SLAB instead of SLUB.
<lamont> I see.
<amitk> pkern: considering that kernel freeze is tomorrow, this discussion is moot
<pkern> amitk: It's not that I haven't spoke up earlier.
<pkern> lamont: fglrx is even suggested by a nice shiny popup for `more performance' or whatever it states.
<lamont> mk
<pkern> lamont: That's one of the key critisism I have here. But if X works properly with fglrx kernel module blacklisted...
<pkern> Point is that at least my card is not supported by the free drivers.
<pkern> (For Gutsy that is.)
<lamont> pkern: works for me...
<pkern> lamont: Ok.
<kylem> so what's the problem? does it panic?
<lamont> of course, I also turn of compiz because I have better things for it to do.
<pkern> kylem: Suspend hangs with a blinking cursor.
<lamont> kylem: fails to suspend
<pkern> lamont: Compiz does not work for fglrx out of the box.
<lamont> and then you reboot
<lamont> pkern: I'm fine with that. :-)
<kylem> if that's the best you can do for debugging information, then i'm afraid i'm just going to point and laugh.
<pkern> lamont: Me too.
<pkern> Bah. Please.
<lamont> kylem: when I was troubleshooting why suspend didn't work with mjg59, we got to the point where he learned that fglrx was loaded and he said "don't do that. kthxbye"
<lamont> so that was where I stopped
<pkern> Kernel devs also responded that SLUB is correct and they won't support it.
<pkern> It's ATI's fault and we know that, but this is not the point here.
<kylem> the only issue i know of with slub, is that it warns if you double free a pointer.
<lamont> kylem: and that ati calls it wrong, apparenlty.
<lamont> for some value of "wrong"
<kylem> well, comment out that check, and if it works, and you can tell me in the next 30 minutes, maybe i'll consider it.
* lamont is frying other fish, lets pkern go for it if he wants
<kylem> sorry, it warns on 0-sized allocations, not double free.
<pkern> When it only warns that should not pose a problem?
<kylem> you'd think.
<pkern> I think the problem are some weird semantics ATI relies on, but I am currently looking for the part to comment out.
<kylem> well, if they do broken things like that with the allocator, then it's clearly a derived work.
<kylem> ;-)
<pkern> The point is that I don't know how to debug it. The display goes black.
<pkern> i.e. even debug output would not help
<pkern> And I don't see a printk for a zero-length alloc.
<pkern> Hm, object_err...
<kylem> maybe they removed it.
<pkern> There are things like Alignment padding checks and something about "red zones".
<pkern> It's just a pity when you know that with SLAB it works fine.
<mjg59> Sounds like SLUB works fine
<mjg59> It's the thing we don't have the source to that isn't
<kylem> well, i'm not the only ubuntu kernel person, but it sure won't be me who reverts to slab.
<pkern> mjg59: If you tell me that there is a free driver for X1400 in Gutsy I will gladly move to that one instead.
<mjg59> I thought we'd established you don't need to use the kernel module?
<pkern> mjg59: Still doesn't solve the source problem, but ok. ;)
<mjg59> It means that you don't have kernel problems caused by the thing we can't debug, so...
<pkern> Ok, it worked now but it showed a "your computer failed to suspend" bubble afterwards.
<pkern> But nevermind that \:
* lamont sometimes gets those bubbles too
<elmo> btw, is there any 'how to debug suspend' failures (where by 'debug' I mean provide enough info for someone else to debug) page somewhere?
<elmo> my laptop only suspends on AC, breaks on battery
<mjg59> Basically, no
<elmo> mjg59: ok, so when are you next visiting millbank? :-P
<mjg59> Not in the near future
<mjg59> You going to be in Boston?
<elmo> yeah
<mjg59> Yeah, so only three and a half weeks away
<mjg59> That's kind of weird, though
<mjg59> I can't think of any obvious reasons for that
<amitk> elmo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend That's the best we have
<lamont> I much prefer the implicit howto:  1) take laptop to mjg59. 2) procure beverages 3) profit.
<amitk> hmm.. new marketing slogan for Ubuntu - "Ships with mjg59" (TM)
<pkern> mjg59: Ok, I got your point wrt debugging looking at that page.
<bdmurray> Could somebody look at 129910?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-04
<osmosis> zul: yah, i was missing the hypervisor package, which was blocking update-grub of course.  Now im booted on gutsy amd64 xen.
<zul> sweet..
<zul> ill try to get an amd64-server package this weekend
<osmosis> zul: im gonna try and stay with gutsy for a bit. See how stable it is.
<zul> osmosis: sure 
<osmosis> zul: just watch out for the xenman package...it installs a world of gnome.
<osmosis> gotta go, talk to you later
<zul> hah hah leafs suck
<lifeless> ooh shiny new ipw2200 patch
<tzanger> good evening... can someone tell me where I might up-to-date information on how udev works?  /sbin/hotplug isn't the way anymore, but that's how the udev documentation says it is :-(
<mdomsch> tzanger, there's a udevd that listens on a netlink socket for the kernel to send messages on events
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> is there any good documentation about it?
<tzanger> http://www.mythic-beasts.com/~mark/random/hal/
<tzanger> that's about the best I've found so far
<mdomsch> the udev docs themselves and manpages are pretty good
<mdomsch> and the authors are good at responding to good questions by email to linux-hotplug-devel@lists.sourceforge.net
<tzanger> actually the udev docs are out of date as far as I can tell
<tzanger> the ones off of kernel.org anyway
<tzanger> http://vrfy.org/log/recent-state-of-udev.html
<tzanger> there we go, from the man who wrote udevd
<kraut> moin
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> Did someone noticed, that I/O in Gutsy LiveCD works really slower than in Feisty's ? I think it's squashfs bugs, but I'm not 100% sure
<timbba> Hey again... :)
<timbba> I was here... was it yesterday or day before? But anyway: about the issue of usb after suspend..
<timbba> I bought wlan usb stick and that one works after suspend, but not the usb receiver of wireless combo keyboard/mouse
<timbba> Ok.. so something is maybe weird about those inputs after suspend?
<timbba> Does anyone know any trick what might be tried to refresh the input devices after suspend?
<timbba> I think nobody even remember, what I was talking about earlier... so briefly: my wireless usb keyboard/mouse doesn't work after suspend.. The only way to get it working is to take the receiver from usb port and replug it
<timbba> Am I here all alone talking :)?
<sbalneav> Hello all
<sbalneav> Im doing gutsy development, and I'm running into a real show stopper issue.  ogra sugegsted posting here.
<sbalneav> My workstations are VIA EDEN EPIA 5000 mobos, 550mhz, 512 meg of ram.
<sbalneav> I'm getting intermittent USB mouse dropouts
<sbalneav> optical mice.
<sbalneav> User's functioning normally, then:
<sbalneav> light goes out on the mouse.
<sbalneav> dmesg keeps reporting:
<sbalneav> usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<sbalneav> unplugging and re-plugging mouse doesn't fixit
<sbalneav> restarting udev doesn't fix it
<sbalneav> manually rmmoding usb-core and the hid drivers doesn't fix it.
<sbalneav> Any ideas?
<sbalneav> latest gutsy kernel, btw
<zul> modprobe -r ehci-hci?
<timbba> Yuhuu? Any ideas for my bug?
<zul> sbalneav: you might want to try usbmon to see whats happening as well
<timbba> Hey come on guys, I know that you are more skillful than I am.. some suggestions at least? :)
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> I'll go and see if I can get a failure to occur
<timbba> Noone?
<timbba> oh.. I'm little disappointed that noone is not even answering anything..
<zul> timbba: most kernel-devs are getting things for release so they are a little busy
<timbba> ok :)
<zul> so either wait patiently for an answer of come back later
<zul> or best bet to get support go to #ubuntu
<timbba> ok, I'll try #ubuntu channel..
<timbba> too busy in that channel.. so maybe I have to just wait someone to see my post here :)
<mikelake> hey all..I'm having this issue of my usb mouse temporarily freezing up for a second or two every minute
<mikelake> it happens on feisty and I just tried it on the beta releaaaaaaaaaaase of gutsy
<mikelake> yes, that's another problem - if i'm typing while the usb has its little freeze(i have usb keyboard), whatever letter i'm typing gets repeated for the duration
<bdmurray> what happened with Gutsy?
<mikelake> same thing
<mikelake> it's like something is polling the usb devices every minute
<mikelake> I think I tried udevmonitor once, and when it came around to that point of pausing, the program output looked like it was removing then adding the device(my keboard)
<mikelake> bdmurray: I suppose you're brian murray?
<bdmurray> mikelake: Sure enough
<mikelake> i'm "mister_lake" in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/84762
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84762 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Feisty: usb mouse stops working" [Medium,Triaged]  
<bdmurray> mikelake: Have you tried the Beta of Gutsy?
<mikelake> yes, I tried the live cd BETA of gutsy and I still get the same problem
<mikelake> err wait..
<mikelake> I got the daily build live cd from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20071003/
<mikelake> I was going to get this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/   but I didn't want to download the entire 4 gig dvd
<mikelake> is the live CD not as up to date as the live DVD ?
<bdmurray> The Live CD should be fine.  In that bug report you mentioned I was talking about disabling USB autosuspend.  I believe that should be disabled in the latest Live CD.
<mikelake> bdmurray: I saw that in the bug report and I tried it in the live cd, still didn't work
<cjwatson> yesterday's live CD wasn't up to date at all, due to some internal breakage
<cjwatson> it was functionally about the same as beta
<cjwatson> we fixed that this morning
<bdmurray> I think the usbautosuspend patch should have been in the beta
<mjg59> Yes
<bdmurray> So mikelake we've reached the limit of my knownledge
<mikelake> bdmurray: here's what I get in the udev http://pastie.caboo.se/103755
<mikelake> all those add/removes occur on one "pause" which happens about every minute
<bdmurray> Right and I saw this in your dmesg:
<bdmurray> usb 5-2.4: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<mikelake> so you're sure that's the autosuspend and not gnome-volume-manager or something else polling the USB devices?
<bdmurray> No, I think we have eliminated autosuspend being the issue and it is something else
<bdmurray> But what that exact kernel message means I do not know
<mikelake> what about stuff in  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mikelake> blacklist usbmouse
<mjg59> That's the hidbp driver, not the hid driver
<mikelake> is there some debugging somewhere that I can turn on to get more details?
<mikelake> or, heh, i don't know if this is absurd or not, but is there possibly a way to grab the Dapper kernel and use it in feisty? (since I didn't have problems with dapper)
<lamont> mikelake: udev and the kernel tend to want lockstep upgrades...  it _MIGHT_ work
<lamont> I have successfully used a gutsy kernel on dapper machiens
<lamont> never even considered going the other way
<mikelake> I'd be willing to try that..
<timbba> ok, now there is some talking :) Does anyone know a fix solution for my issue? Also related to usb, but after suspend.. 
<timbba> I'm using Feisty and usb wlan stick works after suspend, but the wireless receiver for keyboard/mouse doesn't... Something maybe related to input devices instead of just usb?
<bdmurray> timbba: It would be most helpful if you could test with Gutsy.
<timbba> I have vdr compiled to Feisty so that is not so easy to move to Gutsy or is it?
<bdmurray> Could you just test using the Live CD?
<mikelake> bdmurray: just point me in the right direction for getting to get a Dapper kernel - can I just add the dapper repository and select the dapper kernels from synaptic package manager?
<bdmurray> mikelake: I have no idea how to do that.
<timbba> Yeah, maybe I can but that doesn't fix the issue.. then I have to do the compilation once again if it works (which is huge procedure)... So is there a fix for Feisty?
<timbba> By the way: I tested backported Gutsy kernel in Feisty, but that didn't help
<timbba> Is there a way to "refresh" input devices with some code? That one can be tried, but I don't know how :)
<mjg59> timbba: Have you got a bug number?
<timbba> because at least those input and event numbers changes after suspend... No I don't have any bug number of that
<mjg59> timbba: Ok. Could you file a bug and attach the output of the dmesg command after a suspend?
<timbba> Ok... I can try, I have never reported bugs :)
<mjg59> http://launchpad.net/bugs
<mjg59> Click on the "Report a bug" button
<timbba> Yeah, seems to be quite simple.. I will report a bug, when I can because my girlfriend is using the machine right now (watches television)... I'll get back to you, when the bug is reported.
<mjg59> Ok, thanks
<mantiena-baltix> Did someone noticed, that I/O in Gutsy LiveCD works really slower than in Feisty's ? I think it's squashfs bugs, but I'm not 100% sure
<mikelake> I'm going to reboot with the old kernel...wish me luck!
<mikelake> no dice
<mikelake> couldn't even run the old kernel got the kernel panic VFS not-syncing thing
<Kmos> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/109705
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109705 in linux "Lack of included support for xpad (xbox 360 joypad)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  
<Kmos> isn't this on gutsy kernel ?
<zul> Kmos: yes
<bdmurray> What does it mean if someone has to boot with all_generic_ide?
<zul> bdmurray: MODULE_PARM_DESC(all_generic_ide, "IDE generic will claim all unknown PCI IDE storage controllers.");
<bdmurray> zul: So there is not a specific match for the PCI ID of their storage controller then?
<zul> bdmurray: i dont think so
<zul> er thats probably correct if you are talking things like sata sil
<bdmurray> looks like it Silicon Image Sil3112 SATA controller and an Adaptec controller
<zul> yeah i think saw that bug last night
<bdmurray> bug 146287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146287 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel 2.6.22 fails to mount hard drives, drops to busybox" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146287
<Kmos> zul: nice =)
<zul> bdmurray: when i was looking at it, there isnt anything about the sil3112 in the linux-ide ml last night (ie: patch or anything)
<osmosis> zul: so you've seen some xen amd65 oopses ?
<zul> osmosis: er no
<osmosis> zul: amd64 even ?
<zul> not that even :)
<osmosis> zul: any specific tests you want me to run to test  amd64 gutsy xen ?
<zul> osmosis: please open a bug report in launchpad im at work at the momment if there is an oops
<zul> or even send me an email
<osmosis> zul: just making chat
<zul> osmosis: cant chat right now sorry
<osmosis> zul: ill let you know if there are any issues
<zul> ok thanks
<zul> muhahaha http://xenbits.xensource.com/paravirt_ops/patches.hg/file/a43ec966d62f/xen-dom0-boot.patch
<osmosis> zul: whats that
<zul> dom0 with paravirt-ops xen
<osmosis> cool
<lamont> is someone already fixing the ia64 -13.40 ftbfs?
<mjg59> Looks like vesafb was flagged as supporting ia64, which looks wrong
<kylem> +1 mjg59
<Lutin> any chance that somebody can possibly look at bug #129910 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<lamont> mjg59/kylem: let me rephrase that... do I need to make a patch, or is one of you two (or someone else entirely) doing that?
<kylem> i patched it.
<lamont> thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-05
* lamont wonders when -13.41 will get uploaded
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> What file contains the algorithm to calculate the 'remaining capacity' in /proc/acpi/bat/BAT0/state?
<amitk> bullgard4: that info should come directly from the battery, no? you can try looking at drivers/acpi/battery.c
<mjg59> bullgard4: It's in the ACPI spec.
<pkern> Bah, yeah deactivating fglrx kernel module gives me suspend and no 3d acceleration, but it also kills off xv.
<bdgraue> i think i'm affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121978
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121978 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Unknown symbol in module fcpci.ko" [Medium,Triaged]  
<bdgraue> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15712/
<bdgraue> any idea what i can do now?
<kraut> wait
<kraut> or fix it
<bdmurray> Is booting with "vga=XYZ" as a kernel option supported?  What modes should work if so?
<zul> bdmurray: i would yes to the first question, and Im not sure for the second question but can use vga=ask and it should tell you which ones are available
<rtg> bdmurray: I was messing with vga options while implementing VESA FB as a module. I never did find one that worked, but BenC_was recently testing it.
<bdmurray> I've seen more than one bug report where people lose vty1-4 when booting with vga=XYZ
<bdmurray> They seem to indicate that it worked with Feisty
<kylem> yes, well, maybe they just shouldn't do that then.
<bdmurray> Right, I'd just like a definitive answer, maybe with a techincal reason, of don't do that or not.
<kylem> what's the bug #?
<bdmurray> bug 148759 for example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148759 in ubuntu "no graphics on console when using vga=791 as a kernel boot option" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148759
<bdmurray> I'm looking for the other one that has more subscribers etc
<bdmurray> bug 148657 too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148657 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[regression]  framebuffer resolutions broken " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148657
<bdmurray> bug 147606
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147606 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Intelfb completely b0rken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147606
<kylem> what the fuck
<kylem> Same here.
<kylem> This may be related to problem in Bug 149071.
<kylem> Loye Young
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149071 in linux-source-2.6.22 "-server kernel variant fails to boot on PowerEdge 2650 with AACRAID timeouts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149071
<kylem> riight
<kylem> there is too much stupidity in the world.
<kylem> i should stop being a kernel hacker and become an arms dealer.
<kylem> anyone know where i can get weapons grade plutonium?
<bdmurray> Eh, I figure that comment is a typo
<bdmurray> I know this Doctor Brown who has some plutonium
<kylem> no, he probably saw the word "compaq"
<bdmurray> Okay, I found it.  bug 129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in initramfs-tools "tty[1-6]  are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<bdmurray> So, I'd like to know what to do with those bugs.
<kylem> reject them?
<timbba> mjg59: I told you yesterday about the wireless keyboard problems after suspend... I didn't create any new bug because I think #120074 is close to my issue
<timbba> I have had sometimes problems also with cold reboot that I have to replug the usb receiver
<timbba> that is rare.. but still.. 
<timbba> after suspend I have to replug always... And this was working on Edgy with the same receiver but then I had different motherboard
<kylem> bdmurray, we fixed it anyway, vesa is a module again
<bdmurray> kylem: fixed it for when?
<kylem> -whatever got uploaded
<bdmurray> durh, I mean will it be fixed in the next kernel?
<kylem> yes.
<bdmurray> Okay, great.  Incidentally when will that be available?
<kylem> someday.
<rtg> bdmurray: its in the achive now.
<timbba> Does someone know anything about the #120074? I think mjg59 is right now busy..
<kylem> i suppose someone needs to fix initramfs-tools or whatever to make /etc/modules right
<timbba> I'm just curious to know is there something that can be tried... even though not a real fix for it
<timbba> By the way, I tried also to replug the receiver when the computer was in suspended mode... then after waking up, the keyboard/mouse worked 
<timbba> But the replug is needed always...
<mjg59> timbba: No, I'm not convinced that's the same. Please file a new bug.
<timbba> ok.. I will fill a new bug...
<osmosis> zul: im stuck on brctl so far. not auto-setup.
<zul> ok there should be a fix for it this weekend
<zul> rtg: ping can we get bug #148854 in?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148854 in linux-source-2.6.22 "vmalloc occasionally fails on x86_64" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148854
<zul> hey BenC 
<BenC> hey
<zul> rtg: 7ac674f52778b95450509357435320be1d795248 in linus's tree
<rtg> zul: hmm, all of the great minds like it. I'll get it after lunch.
<zul> rtg: ok
<superm1> BenC, bdmurray was saying that you are remastering a test ISO with unionfs reverted to an old version.  Can you refer me to the deb you are using to do this?  Or at least the kernel module, and i'll pop it onto a mythbuntu test iso  where we were encountering the issues too?
<BenC> superm1: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/
<BenC> superm1: there's a .ko file there that can replace the unionfs.ko on the current cd's (-12-generic kernel)
<superm1> BenC, i'm assuming that i can't rmmod/modprobe it in the live disk though, i'll have to remaster from scratch, correct?
<BenC> superm1: right
<superm1> okay i'll see what i can do
<BenC> superm1: you may be able to boot a livecd with break=top, use a usb stick to insmod it, and continue on
<BenC> but I haven't tested that
<BenC> I built the ISO because it's easier for your users to test :)
<superm1> BenC, well remastering shouldn't be too much trouble.  our build process is conducive to allowing putting things like this in
<Rene> hi
<Rene> can someone help me with this problem here please ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/112132
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112132 in linux-source-2.6.20 "failed to set xfer mode error." [Medium,Confirmed]  
<joebaker> Can we get this turned on by default in the Gutsy release?  "PROVIDE_RTC_INTERRUPT=Y"   Virtualization clients end up with lots of "Missing Interrupt errors" without it filling up logs.
<joebaker> I don't know what the impact might be for the average user.
<joebaker> Those who recompiled their kernels reported it fixing the problems running virtual machines.
<BenC> joebaker: too late for any more changes
<BenC> unless the fate of humanity hangs in the balance, the kernel is pretty much set in stone right now :)
<superm1> BenC, it still hangs for my remastered disk
<BenC> superm1: hangs or oopses?
<BenC> booting without quite/splash should show something
<superm1> BenC, just a hang.  i've only reproduced the oops once.  
<BenC> *quiet
<superm1> BenC, it hangs when apt starts thrashing (during an install)
<BenC> I'm not sure a hang was involved in this problem
<superm1> well the deal was similar to one of pitti's bugs.  his oops'ed during the apt trashing
<superm1> we've gotten me and one other person to get it to oops right there, but otherwise it is a flat out hang
<BenC> hmm
<BenC> superm1: are you sure you are using unionfs-1.4?
<BenC> superm1: you should make sure that dmesg reports 1.4 as the unionfs version
<superm1> you mean 2.1.4
<BenC> no, I mean 1.4
<joebaker> There is a bug which has requested the PROVIDE_RTC_INTERUPT=Y.   I'm trying to find it.
<BenC> joebaker: it wont get turned on for gutsy
<superm1> BenC, hm um it indicates "Registering unionfs 2.1.4 (for 2.6.22.6)"
<joebaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kqemu/+bug/82149
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82149 in kqemu "When using kqemu, rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz." [Undecided,New]  
<BenC> superm1: did you regen the initrd with the new unionfs.ko in place?
<superm1> BenC, oh oops ;)
<BenC> superm1: and then copy that initrd to /casper/initrd.gz on the CD filesystem
<superm1> just dropped it in place, didn't even think to regenerate the initrd.gz
<superm1> i'll remaster another
<BenC> yeah, it's using the wrong one then
<joebaker> OK thanks for the answer.  I understand the reasons.  I applaud the wonderful rate at which work is getting done.
<heno> I've posted a custom entry for tacking the unionfs ISO: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org
<BenC> joebaker: thanks, we can work on getting it correct and tested in next release
<BenC> heno: great thanks
* BenC is burned
<zul> put some sun tan lotion on then 
<BenC> going to fetch some cigs and a 12 pack to celebrate the end of the work day
<zul> BenC: just dont ride any buses ;)
<zul> righ im heading off as well later
<stgraber> BenC: anything you want me to do to make sure that unionfs is now working correctly ? I did the two things that usually make it crash (partitionning using ubiquity and aptitude update) and didn't see any unionfs related message in syslog
<BenC> stgraber: 1) Make sure you see "unionfs 1.4" in dmesg, and run through a normal install
<BenC> stgraber: if that works, then I'm happy
<superm1> BenC, yeah i got mine with unionfs 1.4 in dmesg this time around
<superm1> doing my install right now
<stgraber> BenC: Registering unionfs 1.4, debbuging is not enabled are the only two messages I have in syslog
<stgraber> BenC: install goes fine for now (55%)
<BenC> stgraber: perfect, then the results are useful
<superm1> BenC, made it through the stages that usually mess up for us as well
<BenC> superm1: excellent
<BenC> nice end to a rough week
<stgraber> BenC: install finished, still nothing in syslog. Seems all good
<BenC> stgraber, superm1: thanks for the testing
<BenC> I'm out of here
<superm1> BenC, hopefully this is the end of the troubles with it :)
<bdmurray> superm1: Are you registered at the test tracker?
<superm1> bdmurray, No
<superm1> should I be?
<bdmurray> I'm not sure how useful it would be for you as it is for recording tests about Ubuntu / Kubuntu  and Edubuntu
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> well eventually we're going to look at becoming canonical sanctioned, but that will be some time
<superm1> probably more useful at that point
<bdmurray> Yeah, probably.
<rtg> BenC, kylem: I pushed Gutsy l-b-m. Have a look and tell me how many packaging rules I've violated.
<bdmurray> rtg: Is it too late to get cherry pick bug fixes in?
<kylem> ok, have a nice weekend
<rtg> bdmurray: I think you'll have to ask BenC.
<rtg> for a policy decision, I mean.
<BenC> bdmurray: unless they are extremely serious, we're done with kernel for gutsy
<rtg> BenC: how about 'vmalloc occasionally fails on x86_64' ?
<bdmurray> Okay, that is what I had suspected.
<BenC> rtg:     UBUNTU: Exclude xen from ALSA build.
<BenC> rtg: why?
<rtg> It don't build.
<rtg> I didn't dig much deeper then that.
<bdmurray> rtg: That's the bug I was looking at
<BenC> rtg: fyi, lbm uses the startnewrelease/insertchanges like linux-source
<rtg> BenC: I wasn't sure I was done developing. Don't you do that just after uploading?
<BenC> rtg: and no need to add alsa to the updates-modules udeb, that's only for the installer (and sound isn't needed for the alternate installs)
<BenC> rtg: startnewrelease puts the empty changelog entry in (you've manually added a stanza)
<BenC> rtg: wow, alsa is some ugly stuff
<rtg> I couldn't build from kernel git because of include file clashes.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-06
<defendguin> i'm having an issue in gutsy where immediately when returning from suspend my computer will try to hibernate itself 
<defendguin> has anyone heard of something like this going on?
<defendguin> i wasn't having any luck searching through bugs for it.
<defendguin> i created a bug 149665
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149665 in ubuntu "when returning from suspend my laptop tries to hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149665
<timbba> mjg59: I created the bug: #149693
<timbba> mjg59: I don't know have you noticed already, but I created the bug #149693 (related to usb keyboard/mouse combo issues after suspend in Feisty)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149693 in ubuntu "Wireless keyboard doesn't work after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149693
<timbba> yeah, mine :)
<timbba> by the way ubotu, if you take a look at the bug.. I had to replug the usb receiver to get those after txt-files (for example last lines in dmesg_after.txt)
<lifeless> ubotu is a computer program
<timbba> oh... I didn't know :) 'blush*
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> What is the reason that ACPI Specification 3.0b does not mention HAL?
<laga> hi. Bug 139767 was fixed in gutsy, will it also be fixed in feisty? it was introduced as a regression in a recent upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139767 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[patch]  agp for i830m broken in gutsy, works in feisty " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139767
<stgraber> Anyone has an idea why I can't boot Gutsy's kernel on my all new server ? I tried with noapic noacpi and irqpoll (looking at the most reported bugs for gutsy on LP) none of them worked. It still hangs at "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1"
<stgraber> (it's today ubuntu server CD btw)
<stgraber> managed to have it to boot resetting the BIOS to default and using noapic
<JanC> why doesn't linux-generic depend on one specific version of linux-image-generic & linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<ivoks> umm... nvidia-glx-new should conflict with nvidia-settings
<pkern> Could someone of the kernel team please reply to LP: #121653 to `finish' that bug? I.e. to close it with wontfix? (And document that regression somewhere.)
<tepsipakki> the nikon-fixes in -13 doesn't help me, but I discovered that the reason is "obsolete" firmware on the camera. too bad that the download site is under maintenance and opens on Monday :P
<defendguin> i don't suppose there is a jerome g in here?
<defendguin> Jrme Guelfucci?
<defendguin> what about a Milan?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-07
<verwilst> hi zul
<verwilst> zul: i guess we have another week to try and find bugfixes to get included into the official xen kernel? :)
<verwilst> i'm currently being bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/146924
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146924 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Xen guest suspend causes clock to stop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
* lamont wonders when the kernel upload is planned
<portablejim> Does Ubuntu use IRQs?
<portablejim> whoops just head the topic. bye.
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-29
<TheMuso> c
<lool> Hey folks
<lool> ov51x-jpeg (1.5.9-1) unstable; urgency=low
<lool> * New upstream release, fixes compilation on 2.6.27 kernels. 
<lool> Does someone have the hardware or could review whether we can sync that over?
<lool> I'd think yes, but as I don't have such a webcam...
<lool> davidm has one though
<IntuitiveNipple> I have a DKMS package of that one
<lool> in intrepid?
<IntuitiveNipple> I saw Sergio's patch to fix compilation issues over the weekend, was intending pushing the DKMS to my PPA later
<IntuitiveNipple> But, need to do some regression testing first
<lool> IntuitiveNipple: It might be easier to just sync over the old-style package for intrepid?
<IntuitiveNipple> I maintain a bunch of DKMS web-cam driver packages, this is just one of them
<laga> amitk: so, how's aufs looking? ;)
<ivoks> um...
<ivoks> would it be possible to pull 8.2.7~rc1 version of drbd?
<ivoks> that would make it usable again in intrepid :)
<smb_tp> munckfish, Didn't you have something you wanted in intrepid linux-ports. There has been more need for a re-spin. So if you are quick... ;-)
<munckfish> smb_tp: nah I'm still to identify the fix I need
<munckfish> smb_tp: thx for letting me know
<munckfish> What's the other "need for a re-spin"?
<munckfish> smb_tp: is it the GFS stuff? I never did get to testing that stuff for that guy
<smb_tp> munckfish, NP. Ok, then I just go forward with the current stuff. Yes, GFS and GNBD from fabbione 
<munckfish> I appreciate some advice - I'm getting an intermittent hang on shutdown on PS3, and I'm not sure where to start finding a fix ...
<munckfish> I've tested various incarnations of out 2.6.25 based ports kernel in the last few weeks
<munckfish> and each time the problem has come back
<munckfish> but in a slightly different way:-
<munckfish> Basically it seems to carry out most of the shutdown procedure
<munckfish> but sometimes it just doesn't actually poweroff, or reboot
<munckfish> So I tried typing Alt+SysRq+o to poweroff
<munckfish> what I get is a oops/trace in the console
<munckfish> Unfortunately the top of the oops is off screen so I can't see it
<munckfish> but the stack traces seem to be fairly consistent
<munckfish> with some kernels the trace ends in snd_card_free_prepare
<munckfish> others in lpm_shutdown
<munckfish> each time I build a different kernel the trace consistently highlights a different function
<munckfish> which makes me think it's nothing wrong with the code in any of these places
<munckfish> could it be running out of memory?
<munckfish> anyway - any advice or suggestions would be gratefully received :)
<smb> munckfish, Hm, sorry, seems I stressed some of my network a bit too much. :-[ It is probably past using the logfile. OTherwise alt+sysrq+w might probably show something. But the output is usually long and if syslogd is already down it doesn't helpt much
<munckfish> smb: yep I think I tried alt+sysrq+w and yes it was off screen. I'll try again next time and take a closer look at it's output
<smb> munckfish, It might also be useful to know around which step of the shutdown/reboot this happens. Do you usually run without quiet and splash?
<munckfish> Ok I'll try to identify the last step more definitely. I'll switch off splash temporarily
<munckfish> heh, actually usplash doens't run anymore on boot for me PS3 in intrepid, I trying to work out why that is too. Seems something is missing from initramfs which was there in hardy.
<munckfish> (crickey my typing is rubbish today)
<smb> heh, mine is usually bad, so I won't notice... ;-)
<CarlFK> ﻿if a box boots, then hibernates to disk and powers off, then boots, then wakes up the hibernate - there is no log from the 2nd boot is there ?
<mjg59> Correct
<CarlFK> (trying to figure out why my dmesg dosn't look right)
<CarlFK> good.  I'll reboot and play closer attention :)
<fabbione> 3
<CarlFK> smb: not sure I pointed this out before: the "AC prevents/masks pauses" only occurs if I flip from battery to AC.  if I have AC plugged in from the start, it pauses, and tapping a key just advances to the next pause.  plugging in AC after it has booted = no more pauses 
<CarlFK> which seems odd.
<smb_tp_> CarlFK, Yes, it wasn't that clear until last time on irc. Unfortunately I had not much time to work on that since then. :(
<munckfish> smb: thx for the suggestions. I'll see if I can gather more info in the next couple of days.
<bronson> console-kit-dae seems to be involved with a kernel panic on boot.
<bronson> Something like that, it flashes by awfully fast.
<bronson> Here are the panics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/7162611@N04/sets/72157607581668003/
<bronson> Any ideas?
<bronson> Should I open a bug?
<smb_tp_> bronson, 2 of the 3 have apparmor. The other on fork might perhaps also fall there. Maybe check whether there are bugs open against that. Otherwise, open one. Those traces surely will be useful
<smb_tp_> bronson, Oh, and if there is already a bug, add your screenshots there. Anyways if you could mention the bug# here...
<bronson> not sure how to find Intrepid kernel bugs in Launchpad...
<bronson> ah, found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<bronson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs?field.searchtext=apparmor&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=
<bronson> &field.has_no_package=
<bronson> No results...  does this mean that there are no bugs filed against apparmor?
<smb_tp_> bronson, seems like there currently is nothing. Ok, open a new one against the linux package. Title maybe "kernel panic in apparmor code"...
<bronson> OK.
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-30
<solarion> ello
<solarion> is there any eta on including the driver for elantech touchpads?
<solarion> I needs to shut this craptastic tap-to-click off!
 * solarion  goes crazy
<TheMuso> 5~/c
<zafy_> hi I know this might be off topic but I4ve been trying to figure out a way to solve my sound problem and I finally saw that there was a kernel fix for it : http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/4/110
<zafy_> only I don't know how to apply a kernel fix
<zafy_> can anyone help me with that ?
<IntuitiveNipple> zafy_: It is in the latest Intrepid git: commit 320dcc30f498e0
<zafy_> so how do I apply it ? do I have to wait until intrepid comes out ? or is there a way to apply a patch in the mean time ?
<zafy_> IntuitiveNipple, ^
<IntuitiveNipple> patch to what?
<IntuitiveNipple> hang on, don't reply! the windows here have gone funny
<IntuitiveNipple> right... let's try again :)
<zafy_> IntuitiveNipple, I was wondering if there was a way to fix that problem without having to wait for Intrepid
<zafy_> lik patchin the kernel code and recomiling it i guess
<zafy_> only I don't know how to do that
<IntuitiveNipple> *which* kernel code?
<zafy_> http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/4/110 -> isn't that a patch for the kernel ?
<IntuitiveNipple> No, *which* kernel version do you want to patch?
<IntuitiveNipple> Hardy?
<IntuitiveNipple> Intrepid alpha?
<zafy_> I have Hardy
<IntuitiveNipple> So, you want to know if commit 320dcc30f498e0 can be applied to Hardy?
<zafy_> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> OK... let me check
<zafy_> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> zafy: The patch applies cleanly to the Hardy kernel, but as to whether it *works*, you'd have to test it of course
<zafy> IntuitiveNipple, so i do i apply it ?
<zafy> do you know a tutorial or a page that'll show me how ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I suspect that might be a bit too advanced, but you can take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance and the related Git guide.
<zafy> IntuitiveNipple, Intrepid is coming out next month right ?
<IntuitiveNipple> That's the plan
<zafy> and it should be in there then ?
<zafy> IntuitiveNipple, what happens if I patch the kernel ? Can I still upgrade to intrepid as normal ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Kernel freeze is 16th October, so yes, it should be in
<IntuitiveNipple> If you install a custom kernel (with the patch) it exists alongside the other kernel versions, it won't prevent any updates if you use the regular Ubuntu packaging system to install the custom kernel
<zafy> cool
<zafy> IntuitiveNipple, I'm not sure I see what I'm lookgin for on that page
<zafy> I'm a pretty big n00b when it comes to that kind of things
<zafy> IntuitiveNipple, ?
<mdz> rtg: your changelog entry says that bug 263555 is fixed, but for some reason the bug in LP is still open.  is that intentional or shall I close it?
<mdz> rtg: (the e1000e thing)
<rtg> mdz: lemme check. I've been watching upstream, but I'm not convinced they are converging on the correct solution.
<rtg> mdz: I updated the status and comment for 263555.
<mdz> rtg: thanks.  I'm confused as to why Launchpad didn't automatically update it based on your changelog entry which referenced the bug number
<rtg> mdz braindead ubuntoid?
<amitk> laga: pushed aufs to git. Should be in next upload (after beta). Thanks for you work.
<laga> amitk: great. thanks for taking care of that :)
<amitk> laga: in the end I decided not to 'clean up' the Makefile. It is ugly now, but makes it easier to update aufs.
<laga> yes, that's what i was thought
<laga> that and laziness.
<jdong> is there any plan to "update" ath9k more?
<jdong> I still find it pretty quirky and upstream always poitns to various wireless-testing commits to answer my concerns
<jdong> in fact, it is quite unuseable when I am more than 20 feet from an AP
<rtg> jdong: we'll likely end up doing a wireless-testing backport soon after Intrepid is released.
<jdong> rtg: gotcha
<Kano> hi, how about using
<Kano> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/738629
<Kano> instaed of external e1000?
<Kano> e
<Ng> those patches aren't in any main kernel branches yet, and some are purely for debugging purpoess
<Ng> they are also largely untested outside of intel, so putting them in our kernel before the intel guys have even figured out where the bug is, seems pretty stupid
<Kano> well the code to access the device with bad nvram would be really good to have..
<Kano> thats missing in the external module
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-01
<laga> um
<laga> BenC: where's aufs gone?!
<laga> BenC: amitk committed aufs yesterday. these commits are gone now
<BenC> laga: probably eaten by my rebase
<BenC> I can re-apply them
<apt_get> Hi frieds
<apt_get> I have a Emylex Fiber Channel.  It´s connected and Link-Up.    When I modprobe lpfc, its shows me 'scsi7 :  on PCI bus 0b device 00 irq 16'.   But I cant see the disks.  Whats wrong?
<BenC> apt_get: what kernel?
<laga> BenC: please re-apply them.
<BenC> laga: I said I would :)
<laga> BenC: misinterpretation++;
<amitk> BenC: did you rebase to -rc8?
<BenC> amitk: yeah
<amitk> BenC: laga: pushed the aufs patches again
<laga> yay
<laga> BenC: i'll be watching your commits ;))
<apt_get> BenC:  xen kernel '2.6.18-8'
<BenC> amitk: thanks
<BenC> apt_get: we've never had a 2.6.18 kernel, so are you actually running ubuntu kernels?
<BenC> otherwise we can't help much
<BenC> laga: I don't mind that at all...I make mistakes :)
<mjg59> BenC: We shipped 2.6.18 in edgy, didn't we?
<BenC> that was 2.6.17
<BenC> we went 2.6.15, 2.6.17, 2.6.20
<mjg59> Huh. Yeah.
<apt_get> its the proper xen kernel
<BenC> apt_get: well, this is the ubuntu kernel channel....best bet is to talk to the regular kernel channel, and they might even ask you to boot a stock kernel just to test that (since xen is so highly patched)
<apt_get> ok
<apt_get> thanks
<BenC> np
<munckfish> smb_tp: so there's an naming issue with linux-port-meta? Is it easy to solve?
<smb_tp> munckfish, yes it is. it was simply a misunderstanding on my side.
<munckfish> smb_tp: ok so is it sat in the queue ready for post-beta?
<smb_tp> munckfish, Since ports do not go on any CDs it sounded as they could get up as soon as they are done
<munckfish> smb_tp: oh
<munckfish> smb_tp: from what cjwatson had said to me I presumed we were going to do CD iso images for the beta
<munckfish> and that because of this issue we'd miss the official beta
<munckfish> smb_tp: confusing :)
<smb_tp> munckfish, hm I definitely have to ask him. Yes, well, when I asked it was during the freeze and about the ports package
<munckfish> smb_tp: cool. Well whatever you can do is appreciated :). If we miss the beta for PS3 that's fine we can do an unofficial against the next daily after
<munckfish> anyway - usplash won't be working on PS3 in the beta - my fix for that will go in after anyway
<smb_tp> munckfish, I try what I can. :) Ok, whenever you have something, shout.
<munckfish> smb_tp: btw I notice that in the main ubuntu kernel Ben added a patch to add a /proc/version_signature file with the full Ubuntu package version in it
<munckfish> I think that is something we should get into the ports kernel too
<munckfish> so the main kernel bug submitting instructions are the same for ports
<munckfish> smb_tp: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=529f9635c8250d355828710c7e54f1b676dc1365
<smb_tp> munckfish, I guess this would be usefull.
<smb_tp> munckfish, I check whether this applies simply to ports and get it in.
<munckfish> smb_tp: great thx
<rtg> smb_tp: ports is supposed to be community supported, wherein munckfish does the legwork and presents a pull request to you.
<munckfish> rtg: ok understood
<munckfish> I am happy to pull that one in :)
<smb_tp> rtg, I know, but since I would have to pull anyways I can just pull from ben
<munckfish> well smb_tp if it doesn't pull cleanly let me know and I'll integrate and submit. Whatever you decide.
<smb_tp> munckfish, applied and push (in progress)
<munckfish> smb_tp: thx :)
<zafy> hi I'm trying to patch the hardy kernel with this :  http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/4/110 and I was told by somebody here that it should patch cleanly  but I'm getting this error : http://paste.linuxassist.net/16375
<zafy> can anyone help
<jdong> zafy: su to root first.
<jdong> or echo nvidia.patch | sudo patch -p1
<jdong> the permission denied error towards the beginning is the funadmental error
<johanbr> zafy: Easiest thing is probably to look at the file and apply the patch by hand.
<zafy>  echo nvidia.patch | sudo patch -p1 returns patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.
<laga> it still doesn't work if he uses sudo.
<zafy> johanbr, I didn't really think I should do that
<laga> also, you probably meant 'cat nvidia.patch | sudo patch -p1'
<zafy> laga, so what are you suggesting ?
<mjg59> zafy: s/echo/cat/
<zafy> mjg59, yeah that returns what I pasted 
<mjg59> zafy: If cat nvidia.patch | sudo patch -p1 returns the error, the patch is malformed
<laga> zafy: apply the patch manually ;)
<mjg59> But if you use echo, then you will definitely get that error.
<zafy> http://paste.linuxassist.net/16377
<mjg59> Because the string "nvidia.patch" is not a valid patch
<zafy> laga, okay I'll try
<laga> i wonder why he can apply the first hunk twice, though.
<zafy> I dunno
<mjg59> jdong: Eh? sudo patch will work fine. patch doesn't use stdio for modifications.
<jdong> mjg59: yeah, you're right :)
<jdong> didn't see the 2nd part.
<jdong> looks like the patch doesn't apply cleanly then :)
<zafy> so I should just apply it by hand then ?
<jdong> yeah, looks trivial enough to do so
<zafy> okay I just need to compile and install and cross my finger to see if it works
<zafy> and it it doesn't, I hope I don't have to reinstall
<zafy> thanks guys
<jdong> hmm what does a sound driver have to do with preventing a reinstall though?
<zafy> it's just I don't want to mess my already existing kernel and not being able to use it if this one doesn't
<zafy> it's my first time patching/recompiling and reinstaling the kernel
<zafy> ls
<munckfish> smb_tp: ummm, it seems that the version_signature commit on it's own isn't enough
<munckfish> Something's missing in the build infrastructure
<munckfish> smb_tp: as now it fails the build at the start in the make silentoldconfig stage
<munckfish> I'll need to investigate
<smb_tp> munckfish, Hm, ok. I might push this to a ports machine as well and see how it fares..
<rtg> munckfish: make sure its clean: git ls-files --others | xargs rm -vf
<munckfish> guys actually
<munckfish> maybe debian/rules updateconfigs
<munckfish> would fix it
<munckfish> as this is a new variable which doesn't show up in our configs
<munckfish> gimme a minute I'll check
<munckfish> smb_tp, rtg: ok that was all that was necessary. We just need to update the configs to include the new variable introduced by that change
<munckfish> I'm about to do a test build now I'll let you guys know if it's all ok
<munckfish> What does (no-op) mean in the newer commit log messages?
<munckfish> smb_tp: I've pushed a commit with the updated configs to my tree
<munckfish> that stops the build failing immediately
<munckfish> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=dmunckton/ubuntu-intrepid-ports-ps3.git;a=commit;h=4ca511c73bc959d7294f7895f754efdbe2a4a4d4
<smb_tp> munckfish, pulled
<munckfish> smb_tp: thx - what does (no-op) mean in the new commit log messages?
<smb_tp> munckfish, Wasn't that no-up? But don't exactly know. BenC ?
<munckfish> smb_tp: yes no-up
<smb_tp> munckfish, might be no(t)-up(stream)
<munckfish> smb_tp: ah that would make sense. Right making a powerpc build now to test it out
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hello, since hardy iwl3945 is in ubuntu, however since hardy this driver mostly sucks, for me it is so slow to be unusable. Bug is reported in ubuntu and upstream, but intel will never care it seems - they likely have more urgent issues
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there any hope that ipw3945 will be put back in kernel?
<BenC> smb_tp, munckfish: Means it wont be sent upstream
<munckfish> smb_tp: ports builds fine now. And the version sig changes work fine too. cat /proc/version_signature ---> Ubuntu 2.6.25-3.4~danm2-powerpc64-smp. Perfect! Thx
<smb_tp> munckfish, The thanks for that go BenC 
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-02
<maccam-sager> i heard the intel eeprom corruption issue has been fixed, has that been put into synaptic yet?
<mdz> what does the "PIIX3...enabling passive release" message mean which comes up in KVM?
<soren> mdz: It means that the bios in kvm fails to enable passive release for the piix3 pci bridge, and the kernel fixes this.
<soren> I don't think it should be a KERN_ERR thing.
<soren> Seems I'm not alone: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/8/198
<soren> mdz: Oh, or are you asking what passive release is?
<mdz> soren: no, you answered my question, thanks
<soren> mdz: Any time.
<ivoks> umm... we have a serious regression in intrepid's kernel
<ivoks> drbd isn't functional - while the drbd works on linus's kernel, it doesn't on ubuntu's, even tough it's the same patch/module
<ivoks> could someone assist me in detecting where is the bug?
<laga> i think that's a known issue
<laga> check the meeting minutes of the server team
<ivoks> thanks
<ivoks> laga: can't find anything... do you recall which meeting that was?
<laga> doh. it references your nick name...
<laga> http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/2008/09/30/server-team-20080930-meeting-minutes/
<ivoks> eh... :)
<ivoks> bottom line: drbd 8.2.7~rc1 works with vanilla kernel and doesn't with ubuntu's latest git
<laga> and vanilla kernel is the latest 2.6.27 RC?
<ivoks> no, rc7
<ivoks> the same one which is base for ubuntu's kernel
<laga> ah, okay
<laga> my usual answer to such problems is git-bisect, but maybe one of the kernel developers already has an idea what's going on
<IntuitiveNipple> ivoks: kernel config differences/
<IntuitiveNipple> ?
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: i used ubuntu servers config for vanilla
<ivoks> there are differences, cause vanilla doesn't have all that stuff ubuntu has
<IntuitiveNipple> The Kconfig looks pretty straightforward
<paran> anybody know (or can guess) when the ubuntu kernel will be rebased against -rc8? I have a machine that needs a fix from there :)
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: everything looks fine
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: it just doesn't work - i have a strace output from userland tools
<IntuitiveNipple> ivoks: Is the module loading and not working - any log clues?
<ivoks> module is loading, but when userspace want's to connect to it, it can't
<ivoks> but cn is loaded
<ivoks> :q
<ivoks> ups :)
<ivoks> i could upload strace output if that could help
<ivoks> with ubuntu kernel, userspace tool timeouts (strace show that it reads eth0 and never finishes)
<ivoks> while on the vanilla kernel, same tool works (strace shows on that same point read(5, "Unconfigured\n", 4096) )
<amitk_> paran: it has already been rebased against -rc8. Upload will probably happen on Monday.
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: is it normal to have something like 'ESPIPE (Illegal seek)'? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ivoks: I've not seen that much so, no, I doubt it.
<IntuitiveNipple> ivoks: Is it using a single ethernet port, or the bonding driver?
<ivoks> single
<paran> amitk_: sounds great, thanks.
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: if you are interested in problem, i could provide you access to machine (both i386 and amd64) with full setup
<IntuitiveNipple> ivoks: I doubt I know enough of the specifics to be of any help
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: ok, thanks for assisting
<IntuitiveNipple> ivoks: Is the *only* difference between the working and non-working configuration, the kernel the system boots with?
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<ivoks> IntuitiveNipple: i don't think that ESPIPE is problem, since seeking socket isn't possible at all :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ivoks: possibly a symptom of the root cause
<ivoks> could be...
<ivoks> i've asked drbd devs, so i'm waiting for an answer
<Wellark^> hi! any change getting the HSO driver to ship with intrepid? http://tinyurl.com/4jynn6
<Wellark^> there are many option 3g devices that need this driver
<Wellark^> and it's actively developed
<Wellark^> I honestly thought it was included in vanilla 2.6.27, but obviously it's not
<amitk_> Wellark^: hso is already merged into the mainline kernel in 2.6.26, so we carry it already. Is the pharscape driver a different version?
<amitk_> see drivers/net/usb/hso.c
<Wellark^> hmm.. didn't spot that in gitweb.. 
<amitk_> Wellark^: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=tree;f=drivers/net/usb;h=704c3d6c5ecce21316f65a33d802a1ce54ed6b8a;hb=HEAD
<Wellark^> ah, ok. I checked drivers/usb/serial where option.c is :)
<Wellark^> hmm.. option forum states that 1.6 is the latest.. intrepid kernel has 1.2..
<rtg> BenC: can you think of a good reason _not_ to go with upstream e1000e? I've just pulled the NVM protection patch from Linus, so I'm thinking about dropping the SourceForge version of e1000e.
<BenC> rtg: none that I'm aware of...what does Intel say about it?
<BenC> do they have any requirements for us to use the sf one?
<rtg> BenC: it seems upstream is where all of their development effort has gone lately. I'm wondering why they have a duplicate project in the first place.
<rtg> BenC: I'm not aware of any requirements from Intel.
<rtg> BenC: I think I'll just swizzle the configs for now and see if anyone squawks. 
<BenC> rtg: ok
<rtg> BenC: I'm alos gonna upload -rc8 plus that one e1000e patch.
<BenC> rtg: ok
<rtg> BenC: is there a trick to setting these tags after a rebase so that the next time you 'insertchanges' you don't get all of the UBUNTU history repeated?
<amitk_> rtg: debian/scripts/misc/retag
<BenC> rtg: ./debian/scripts/misc/retag
<rtg> huh
<BenC> fairly new script
<rtg> I was just gonna ask when that little tidbit appeared :)
<CarlFK> ibex  2.6.27-3-generic  clonezilla output "Try to turn on the harddisk "/dev/sda" DMA...  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<CarlFK> what command is it probably running?
<mjg59> hdparm
<CarlFK> # hdparm -d /dev/sda " HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<CarlFK> is this a problem?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, No, just a result from moving to lib(s)ata. IIRC this automatically wants to set the right dma mode
<CarlFK> thanks.  I'll pass that on to clonezilla
<cobradevil> can someone help me out ?
<cobradevil> i have some strange feelings about virtualization
<cobradevil> what will ubuntu be supporting with the intro of intrepid?
<cobradevil> i'm using xen but i read at a few places intrepid will only support xen domu?
<cobradevil> can someone confirm that?
<CarlFK> [   10.725634] ata1.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable
<CarlFK> it's an 80
<CarlFK> who's problem?
<cobradevil> you could try a knoppix cd
<cobradevil> see if thats giving the same output?
<cobradevil> it could be a hardware problem?
<cobradevil> what does the bios say
<smb_tp> CarlFK, It's from libata-core, which kernel version?
<CarlFK> Linux dhcp91 2.6.27-3-generic #1 SMP Wed Sep 10 16:02:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<CarlFK> I was about to install daily ﻿u-server, so should have -4 in about 30 min 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Doesn't look to me like there was much activity in that area since then...
<CarlFK> cobradevil: bios - hardly says anything - I am lucky to see a model number
<smb_tp> CarlFK, From cable_is_40wire() in drivers/ata/libata-core.c it looks either the controller thinks it is 40wires or it doesn't know and none of the drives on that controller can tell...
<CarlFK> smb_tp: might be older drives - 40 and 80 gig
<smb_tp> CarlFK, There is some description to force cable type in Documentation/kernel-parameters libata-force.. Maybe that could help
<smb_tp> CarlFK, libata.force= (to be correct)
<CarlFK> ill give it a shot and see what happens 
<CarlFK> thanks 
<CarlFK> where are docs for append ... libata.force=2:1.5g,2.15:3.0g,2.03:noncq,udma4
<CarlFK> smb_tp:  2.6.27-4-server works fine: [    4.510417] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100 [    4.551749] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/66
<asac> rtg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17919677/syslog (from bug 273633) ... any ideas? what does "disassociating by local choice" means?
<asac> rtg: also this guy has a bogus ethernet driver (eth0: driver is 'NULL(info.linux.driver)'. 
<asac> this means that hal didnt provide any driver name (i added that NULL (info...) thing as a hack at some point for broadcom wireless)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Hm, since the libata code did change, maybe it was the code for the controller. Well, it works now...
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-03
<cobradevil> hello all
<cobradevil> will there be xen dom0 support in intrepid?
<abogani> I suppose that zul know it.
<cobradevil> will wait then?
<joumetal> I am trying to triage bug 272537. Is it related to new tlsup driver for toshiba laptops?
<CarlFK> bug #﻿272537
<munckfish> BenC: spufs isn't getting mounted on boot - it's module so it isn't listed in /proc/filesystems and that's what is checked to see if a filesystem is supported.
<munckfish> I'm working with Colin W to see how to work this through in the scripts in sysvinit
<munckfish> but how would you feel about spufs being a builtin instead of a module in powerpc64-smp
<munckfish> ?
<munckfish> Of course I realise it's only needed for Cell
<munckfish> spufs.ko amounts to 191K I'm guessing that's a fairly average to small size module
<DGMurdockIII> hey
<DGMurdockIII> guy I have a problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/277749
<BenC> DGMurdockIII: the driver is labeled as beta
<BenC> DGMurdockIII: and we are frozen right now for our own beta release
<BenC> DGMurdockIII: likely wont make it in, but we'll see what we can do
<DGMurdockIII> if it dosent make it in this realese would it be possable that it could be made as a update
<DGMurdockIII> after the new version of ubuntu is realsed
<joumetal> BenC: Could you have quick look at bug 272537?
<DGMurdockIII> and you could contact there live support is open if you want to talk to them about there linux driver and there a pritty small compony
<DGMurdockIII> http://www.bigfootnetworks.com/support/ left of site says live support
<DGMurdockIII> (BenC): you still there
<munckfish> BenC: any thoughts on the above question ^
<BenC> munckfish: I thought we had solved the spufs module loading previously
<BenC> munckfish: I think initramfs loaded it if it detected a cell machine
<munckfish> BenC: well we have a new problem
<munckfish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ps3-port/+bug/274854
<munckfish> see my last comment
<BenC> DGMurdockIII: to start off with, the module doesn't even compile with our latest kernel
<laga> DGMurdockIII: why don't they support their kernel to upstream?
<munckfish> It's a chicken and egg situ
<DGMurdockIII> lthey have another driver
<munckfish> BenC: so the fix is either by making the module a builtin or by modifying the scripts in sysvinit. If you're happy for it to become a builtin like the other kernel filesystems procfs and sysfs
<DGMurdockIII> (BenC): http://www.bigfootnetworks.com/Support/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=13&nav=0,2,8 if you have problem you can try posting in there forums here they are very helpfill http://www.killernic.com/KillerForums/forumdisplay.php?f=7
<munckfish> BenC: then that would be a very quick and decisive fix
<munckfish> BenC: would just appreciate your viewpoint on the matter (if you have any)
<BenC> munckfish: I think the sysvinit scripts is a better place, not being built-in
<BenC> munckfish: it should only be loaded and mounted for cell machines (which is easily detected in /proc/cpuinfo, IIRC)
<munckfish> BenC: cool thx that's where I'll focus my attention
<BenC> munckfish: The reason I say that is because ppc kernel+initramfs has a size limit imposed by yaboot (I think, but never-the-less, no-bloat is best)
<munckfish> BenC: aha I see. So we'll keep it slim then.
<DGMurdockIII> do ubuntu support fingerprint readers
<Nafallo> define 'support'
<DGMurdockIII> as in will they be able to be used to for like as loking in
<DGMurdockIII> loging in to the OS
<BenC> DGMurdockIII: not out-of-the-box, but there are things you can install and configure to make use of it
<BenC> probably a howto on the wiki
<DGMurdockIII> will ubuntu ever support it out of the box
<BenC> Currently our security team tells me that fingerprint reader is not very secure
<BenC> mainly because of the hardware
<BenC> There are some good fingerprint readers, but it's not easy to tell from the OS whether it's a secure reader or not
<BenC> Anyway, there's probably comments and discussion about it all over launchpad.net and wiki.ubuntu.com, so best to go there for answers
<CarlFK> you mean "touch here to log in" isn't secure? :)
 * kees likes to think of fingerprint readers as someone having a 3-character password.
<kees> (i.e. effort to crack, etc)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-04
<bcurtiswx> Oct  3 15:03:52 weather kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.27-4-generic
<bcurtiswx> Oct  3 15:03:52 weather kernel: Cannot find map file.
<bcurtiswx> anyone understand that problem?
<johanbr> bcurtiswx: Seems pretty clear to me. That file does not exist.
<bcurtiswx> johanbr: what i want to know, is if that file not being there is a big problem
<bcurtiswx> i have just been upgrading intrepid through update-manager, i don't know why its not there....
<johanbr> bcurtiswx: It's part of the kernel packages. If it's not there, something went wrong with your upgrade.
<johanbr> Or it was deleted afterwards.
<elmargol> Sorry if I am wrong here: If I use the closed source nvidia driver. My X server crashes horrible
<elmargol> Same bug on 177 and 173 (kubuntu intrepid 32bit)
<tseliot> elmargol: please file a bug report about this
<Libellensommer> kuckuk
<CarlFK> qemu-system-x86_64 -smp 2 -kernel vmlinuz-2.6.27-4-generic - append foo  -serial stdio;  what is the foo that will send the kernel boot to serial?
<IntuitiveNipple> -monitor XXX
<IntuitiveNipple> e.g. kvm -name Ubuntu-Intrepid-Desktop -boot d -serial stdio -m 768 -monitor stdio -std-vga -hda ubuntu-intrepid-desktop.qcow2 -cdrom /dev/loop0 -k en-gb -net nic,model=rtl8139,macaddr=56:44:45:30:31:32,vlan=0 -net vde,sock=/var/run/kvm0.ctl,vlan=0
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: isn't -monitor a kvm option?
<CarlFK> I am looking for the kernel parm
<IntuitiveNipple> And, of course, the kernel command-line adds console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8
<CarlFK> there we go :)
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> deja-fu :p
<CarlFK> heh
<IntuitiveNipple> monitor is a qemu option 
<IntuitiveNipple> http://bellard.org/qemu/qemu-doc.html
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-05
<aquarius> In bug 269652 danyer says that an update containing the fix for that bug is in the intrepid queue. How can I tell if the kernel I'm running contains the fix? In an up-to-date intrepid it's not fixed for me, so if it's believed to be fixed then I'd like to update the bug, but if the fix is still in the queue then I won't.
<IntuitiveNipple> bug #269652
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm, looks like the 'bot went away
<aquarius> It's a patch to sata_nv, which is apparently in the upstream kernel now. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/269652
<IntuitiveNipple> As the bug report says, it should be landing shortly in the repos. It's in git.
<aquarius> ah, cool. I looked in the queue and it wasn't there, so I couldn't tell whether that meant "it has been approved, it's in, you're running it, it hasn't fixed it" or "it's not in the queue yet" :)
<aquarius> since it's the latter, I shall go away and wait. No worries.
<aquarius> thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> I think when it leaves the queue, that means its gone to the repo :)
<aquarius> ah, so if that'd happened, I'd already have it :)
<aquarius> ta for the help!
<CarlFK> booted linux in vmware, ﻿cat /proc/cpuinfo model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7600
<CarlFK> is that a x64 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes
<CarlFK> good.  but bad.  just relized it isn't an AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 
<CarlFK> trying to see if I can repo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254668 [2.6.27] pausing during boot
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahh, I thought that might happen at some point after the fast-path issues
<IntuitiveNipple> probably an issue around drivers/acpi/ec.c::acpi_ec_wait()
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: are you the TJ that just posted "I wonder if the patch-set..." ?
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: Yes
<CarlFK> wana walk me through  bulding with that patch?
<CarlFK> i used to build from kernel.org sources - and have kinda done some debuild
<IntuitiveNipple> If you're using git you can just cherry-pick the commit
<CarlFK> i installed git a few days ago, what's the command?
<IntuitiveNipple> You'll need to clone the Ubuntu repo, then add Linus' repo as a remote so you can cherry-pick the upstream commit
<IntuitiveNipple> If you're not familiar with git it could be a bit too much all at once :)
<CarlFK> can't I apt-get source the ubuntu kernel source?
<IntuitiveNipple> no
<IntuitiveNipple> This has a link to the GitGuide to get the Ubuntu git repo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<IntuitiveNipple> After the Ubuntu git is clonded, you'd do "git-remote add linux-2.6 git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git"
<IntuitiveNipple> Then, create a topic-branch to do your testing: "git-checkout -b LP254668
<IntuitiveNipple> Then, cherry-pick the commit and hope it merges cleanly: "git-cherry-pick 8553f321e0fd"
<IntuitiveNipple> From there you can build the kernel following the instructions in the Wiki link I gave you
<IntuitiveNipple> correction: The git-remote name can't have a dot in it... do this instead "git-remote add linux-26 git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git"
<IntuitiveNipple> After adding the remote, you'd need to do "git-fetch linux-26" before you can cherry-pick
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: thanks.  getting ubuntu-intrepid/.git/ - saved your notes, may get to it in a few hours 
<RyeBrye> I'm trying to build my own custom kernel - following the instructions on the wiki. When it gets to the module check, it gets pissed at me and tells me to beg for mercy: http://ryan.pastebin.us/4799
<RyeBrye> Is the module check even relevant to me, since I'm not building a kernel for distribution - I don't see why it matters that I've disabled a few modules (that, and patching to support my motherboard's SPDIF out - is kind of the point of building my own kernel, isn't it?)
<RyeBrye> nm. in my module-check, I just disabled the line that makes it exit 1 if there are mising modules.
<CarlFK> first time trying to build a kernel.deb  http://dpaste.com/82459/ EE: Previous or current ABI file missing!
<CarlFK> trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance but I guess i missed something 
<CarlFK> hmm, myabe bash debian/scripts/misc/getabis 2.6.27 5.8
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: Yes, that sounds likely
<CarlFK> "This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to bean appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory; (expected linux_2.6.27.orig.tar.gz or ubuntu-intrepid.orig)"
<CarlFK>  continue anyway? (y/n) 
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The DEB program package 'console-setup' provides the Linux console with the same versatile keyboard configuration that X Window uses." and: "The DEB program package console-tools allows you to manipulate the Linux console (i. e. screen and keyboard)  What is 'the Linux console'?
<jester-> hi
<giovanni> buongiorno
<giovanni> un aiutino me lo date please?
<giovanni> query emgent
<giovanni> italian??
<CarlFK> ubuntu-intrepid$  debuild -us -uc -i -I; ended with  E: linux-doc-2.6.27: depends-on-essential-package-without-using-version depends: coreutils
<CarlFK> is that expected ?
<bullgard4> If I put a question in the channel #ubuntu-kernel, it usually will not be answered. There is (or was) a topic in it that prevents me from asking there even only occasionally. One exception is mjg59 who sometimes gave me valuable answers.
<laga> try the mailing list? although i'm not sure if that's the right place for these questions
<IntuitiveNipple> It is because, generally, we only talk about kernel development - not support issues.
<cathya> another guy is tj who is pretty helpful
<cathya> :P
<cathya> and of course most of them are awayu
<cathya> so.. you know
<IntuitiveNipple> mostly, when we've got heads deep inside the code, the last thing we want is the distraction of IRC
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: I built without the patch just to get though without any errors.  is "debuild -us -uc -i -I" going to recompile everything, or do a make and just recompile what is needed?
<CarlFK> I have never worried about it cuz most things build in under 5 min
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: I use a different method for building, so I couldn't really say
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance#Pre-upload%20test%20builds
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple: http://dpaste.com/82517/ git-cherry-pick 8553f321e0fd fatal: Commit 8553f321e0fd29821135ac4797b5f37bf80ae2e9 is a merge but no -m option was given. 
<CarlFK> man git-cherry-pick -m ... "option specifies the parent number (starting from 1)"
<CarlFK> I think I understand the problem... not sure what parent number is
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm, yeah... give -m 1 a try for starters :) You can always git-reset --hard HEAD^ if it fails
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/82518/  Auto-merged arch/x86/kernel/process_32.c (good, right?)
<CarlFK> commit stuff at end is just if I was going to push things back up, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> check with git-log -1
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought that commit had several files, you might want to do git-show 8553f321e0fd to check all the changes it introduces are there
<CarlFK> IntuitiveNipple:  i'm lost. http://dpaste.com/82519/  new stuff at line 127
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: You see the "Merge: be3be89... f8e256c..." after the git-show ?
<CarlFK> yup
<IntuitiveNipple> That is the range of commits in the merge, to view you do: git-show  be3be89..f8e256c
<CarlFK> git-show  be3be89..f8e256c = fatal: object ranges do not make sense when not walking revisions
<IntuitiveNipple> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> try this, it works here: git-log --pretty=oneline be3be89..f8e256c
<CarlFK> bunch of: f8e256c687eb53850685747757c8d75e58756e15 timers: fix build error in !oneshot cas
<IntuitiveNipple> Those are the commits introduced by the merge
<CarlFK> should I assume they are applied to my tree?
<IntuitiveNipple> Did you have a clean HEAD when you cherry-picked?
<IntuitiveNipple> You should see this:
<IntuitiveNipple>  git cherry-pick -m 1 8553f321e0fd 
<IntuitiveNipple> Finished one cherry-pick.
<IntuitiveNipple> Created commit bd7cb89: Merge branch 'timers-fixes-for-linus' of git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tip/linux-2.6-tip
<IntuitiveNipple>  10 files changed, 50 insertions(+), 15 deletions(-)
<IntuitiveNipple> git-log --pretty=format:"%h %ci %s" -2
<IntuitiveNipple> bd7cb89 2008-10-05 18:56:21 +0100 Merge branch 'timers-fixes-for-linus' of git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tip/linux-
<IntuitiveNipple> 82b5188 2008-09-29 06:58:54 -0600 UBUNTU: SAUCE: e1000e: Map NV RAM dynamically only when needed.
<CarlFK> ﻿clean HEAD - probably not - I pulled about 12 hours ago.  ill do the "﻿git fetch -f origin..." stuff from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<IntuitiveNipple> just commit it all to a temporary commit
<IntuitiveNipple> git commit -a -m "build results"
<CarlFK>  http://dpaste.com/82522/ no ﻿ 'timers-fixes-for-linus' 
<IntuitiveNipple> CarlFK: Ahhh, you'd need to either rebase the branch, or much easier, delete it and recreate it on top of the new master HEAD. Otherwise, when you checkout LP254668 it will return to the state that branch was in.
<CarlFK> I knew i shouldn't have guessed at that step...
<CarlFK> how do I delete the branch ?
<IntuitiveNipple> git branch -D xxxxx
<ivoks> git is great tool :)
<CarlFK> does this mean clean head? git checkout master;git pull; "Already up-to-date."
<IntuitiveNipple> clean up files in the working directory that aren't in the index - possibly a "git-add ." followed by "git-commit ...", then you are working from a clean index
<IntuitiveNipple> I have to go cook now
<CarlFK> thanks for your help
<CarlFK> I have been meaning to get familiar with git
<ivoks> CarlFK: http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html
<CarlFK> how can I check to see if the changes are already in what I am checking out from  git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git
<ivoks> open the file :)
<CarlFK> well, I am not sure what i am looking for
<CarlFK> this all started with: "I wonder if the patch-set contained in commit 8553f321e0fd might solve this?"
<ivoks> check the diff from that commit
<ivoks> git log | less
<ivoks> look for that commit
<CarlFK> looks like it is in there 
<CarlFK> doh.
<ivoks> you can get diff 
<ivoks> git diff commit-1 commit
<CarlFK> well, if i see ﻿8553f321e0fd in git log, doesn't that mean it is already applied to git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> if it's in git log, then it is applied
<CarlFK> ducky.
<ivoks> if i'm not wrong, that's in -5 kernel
<CarlFK> seams so.
<ivoks> it is
<CarlFK> rats.  cuz my box still hangs 
<ivoks> you have 5.8?
<CarlFK> well, hang not quite right: it pauses 
<CarlFK> what is 5.8?
<ivoks> kernel verison
<ivoks> 2.6.27-5.8
<ivoks> /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.27-5-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<CarlFK> yep
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254668  
<ivoks> hello
<ivoks> i would like to fix bluetooth on/off on toshiba laptops in intrepid
<ivoks> i do know that tlsup uses rfkill
<ivoks> could someone just point me into right direction? :) i guess /etc/acpi/tosh-wireless.sh needs rewrite
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-28
<DanaG> hmm, 2.6.32-rc1 released just about an hour or so ago.
<DanaG> Nifty.
<DanaG> now, anyone know when it'll go up on kernel-ppa?
<mase_wk_> Hi guys, i have just built a 2.6.31kernel with make-kpkg and I have used the --initrd switch however it still says ' please update the initramfs manually 
<mase_wk_> is there a way i can build an ubuntu package which will do this automagically
<mase_wk_> my aim is to have a repository which i can just point the machines at
<mase_wk_> and it will upgrade automatically
<smoser> Anyone know who I should raise this with: packages.u.c list git repos for kernel packages as http . ie, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/linux-meta-ec2
<smoser> that doesn't work, apparently git-update-server-info not run there.
<smoser> clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic-meta.git does work, though
<smoser> i see now that the http url is from the debian/control
<rtg> smoser, since its a topic branch, you likely won't be able to use git web.
<smoser> i really dont care about gitweb. but it suggests 'git clone http://' which fails. you just have to know to use the git.kernel
<smoser> at least thats what i figured the link was implying
<rtg> smoser, um, lemme look.
<amitk_> the http transport did work last I checked.
<ogra> we should just switch to bzr anyway :)
<amitk_> rtg: it looks like the hook to run git-update-server-info isn't run in that git tree
<amitk_> ogra: yeah, right after debian is almost convinced about switching to git :-p
<rtg> amitk: yeah, thats what I'm trying to remember. where is that setup?
<ogra> what did they use up to now ? 
<amitk_> rtg: /srv/kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic-meta.git/hooks/post-update
<smoser> rtg, typically its .git/hooks/post-update.sample
<amitk_> rtg: I can't seem to chmod +x it.
<smoser> yeah. that just being executable. is normally what has to happen
<amitk_> ogra: svn
<ogra> ugh
<rtg> amitk: it's +x now
 * amitk_ wonders why he wasn't able to do it, the group write permissions seemed ok
<smoser> rtg, you could run that now, to update them now
<amitk_> rtg: you'll also have to run the git-update-.... command manually
<smoser> or just probably wait till next commit
<smoser> i'm fine with either.
<amitk_> or push another commit
<rtg> it'll happen in due course
<smoser> rtg, i'd appreciate if we could have the ec2-kernel meeting today, hoping to figure out where we are on it.
<rtg> smoser, I'll bug johansen.
<smoser> thanks. 
<ogra> amitk_, if i understand the patch at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-fsl-imx51/+bug/427289 right, i should see 3.0V with a voltmeter on the battery once the kernel has initialized the driver, right ? 
<ubot3> Malone bug 427289 in linux-fsl-imx51 "hardware clock not saved if board power is removed on babbage 2.5" [High,Triaged] 
<amitk_> ogra: the comment on the patch says that the battery voltage should be higher than 1.8V
<ogra> amitk_, well, for charging it needs to be a higher voltage
<ogra> i.e. i would expect the voltage to raise once the charge code inits 
<ogra> if i measure the battery directly
<amitk_> ogra: true
<ogra> and the default value used in the code for that seems to be 3.0 V
<ogra> value = BITFVAL(CIONCHEN, 1) | BITFVAL(VCOIN, VCOIN_3_0V);
<amitk_> and yes, it does seem to set it to 3.0V
<ogra> i see no change at all 
<ogra> between redboot and kernel initing
<amitk_> ummm, you won't see the battery voltage magically go to 3.0.
<ogra> its actually 0.1V higher if the board is off and between pressing the power button and a running desktop the voltage doesnt change (it's constantly around 1.09V)
<amitk_> ogra: did you try a newer battery?
<ogra> the battery is soldered to the board
<ogra> i'm not really eager to solder around here if i dont need to
<ogra> but if the battery behaves like a normal rechargeable i should see a charging voltage once the board inits the charger
 * ogra is on phone now ... 
<amitk_> ogra: 1.09V seems very low. You should ask freescale if the battery will even charge once the voltage has dropped so low
<ogra> still i would expect to see any charge if the charger inits
<ogra> i dont think the code does what its supposed to 
<ogra> the point is that it doesnt change at all
<ogra> amitk_, so i talked with davim on the phone and he agrees the voltage should raise once the charger is initialized, is that thing built as a module i need to load manually perhaps ? 
<Q-FUNK> smb: howdy! :)
<smb> Q-FUNK, Hi there :) It is not forgotten, just sort-of delayed
<Q-FUNK> ok :)
<smb> Q-FUNK, It might get tomorrow until I am getting there, sorry. Travelling around accumulates the backlog
<Q-FUNK> smb: understood.
<tormod> what's up with the mainline PPA kernels? hasn't been a working daily build for ever
<DanaG_> mm, build fail: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc1/BUILD.LOG
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-29
<colinmarc> Hi, I'm getting a complete system crash whenever mdadm tries to recover or create a raid array. When I try in recovery mode there is a call trace, but it is missing from the logs
<colinmarc> any ideas?
<jk-> colinmarc: do you get the call trace reported in the 'dmesg' output ?
<colinmarc> I'm not sure
<colinmarc> it doesn't say, and it's not present in any of hte logs
<colinmarc> the*
<colinmarc> btw... I'm running 9.04 x64 (I'm not in the wrong room am I?)
<jk-> colinmarc: no, this chan is the right one.
<jk-> just run 'dmesg', it'll dump the contents of the kernel log
<colinmarc> I just reproduced the error, it reads like [    65.XXXXXX] [<ffffxxxxxxx>] etc
<colinmarc> well it doesn't let me type or enter anything once the error happens
<jk-> ah.
<jk-> can you get a photo of the screen?
<mase_wk_> colinmarc: can you enable serial output on the machine ?
<colinmarc> hmm... let me try. It might be a minute
<colinmarc> for the picture. what do you mean, serial output?
<jk-> colinmarc: serial cable connection to another computer
<mase_wk_> the kernel will be able to output its logging via serial
<mase_wk_> you can connect to it with minicom or by cat /dev/ttyx
<mase_wk_> though i would suggest minicom
<colinmarc> hm. I imagine I would need my desktop for that and it's a windows machine and also disassembled right now. Also I don't know if I have the correct cables or anything
<colinmarc> but I'm taking a picture...
<mase_wk_> i'm having some problems building a kernel package on 8.04 which will automatically run update-initramfs. I am passing the --initrd flag to make-kpkg
<mase_wk_> is there something else I need to do ?
<mase_wk_> colinmarc: ok
<colinmarc> alright, I've got a picture. Can I send it through irc?
<jk-> colinmarc: maybe file a bug, and attach the screenshot?
<colinmarc> erm
<mase_wk_> I've also tried setting the environment variable but that doesn't seem to make it either.
<colinmarc> let me put it up on imageshack
<colinmarc> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7349/img4876o.jpg that's the entire screen
<colinmarc> no cursor at the bottom or anything
<colinmarc> okay, not the entire screen, but almost
<colinmarc> it's a projector which is why there's no border or anything
<jk-> colinmarc: can you scroll up at all? (chift+pgup?)
<colinmarc> nope
<colinmarc> I thought it might be a sata controller bug, but it's just intel ICH7 as far as I know and it's switched to AHCI
<jk-> apw / ogasawara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/394371 looks fixed?
<ubot3> Malone bug 394371 in linux "boot failure after 2.6.31 kernel upgrade" [High,Incomplete] 
<ogasawara> jk-: indeed, I'll get it cleaned up
<colinmarc> so, am I out of luck?
<jk-> colinmarc: i think a serial console would help us a lot here
<jk-> other options are to try a more recent kernel; what are you using at the moment?
<colinmarc> the latest 9.04
<colinmarc> err, I'd check btu I'm currently fscking
<colinmarc> whichever is on the download page right now
<jk-> sure, ok
<colinmarc> 2.6.28
<DanaG> oh yeah, so the go7007 in upstream seems to be broken.
<DanaG> build fail: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc1/BUILD.LOG
<DanaG> Might be good to disable it.
<mase_wk_> is there a mailing list for the ubuntu kernel ?
<DanaG> yeah, I think there is one somewhere.  I just prefer to use either IRC or gmane.
<mase_wk_> yeh i normally like irc but i'm having some issues that no one seems to know the answer to so i thought i'd post to the list rather 
<DanaG> I think the wiki thing in /topic has a link to the mailing list.
<mase_wk_> your right , found it thanks
<joshua__> hi all
<joshua__> I'm taking a introduction to Operating Systems class and would like to modify the pid_t fork(void) system call as an experiment
<micahg> would an ipod not mounting be a kernel bug?
<amitk_> micahg: that would depend on what dmesg is saying.
<micahg> I have bug 434295
<ubot3> Malone bug 434295 in ubuntu "Ipod won't mount in 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434295
<amitk_> micahg: that bug doesn't have much information. Could you run 'apport-collect -p linux 434295' ?
<amitk_> micahg: or actually 'apport-collect -p linux-image-`uname -r` 434295'
<amitk_> More info here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<micahg> amitk_: sorry, it's not my bug, I was attempting to move it to the proper package
<micahg> I can post the request in the bug though
<amitk_> micahg: that bug doesn't have any info to help fix the bug except that ipod mount doesn't work. And the fact that the ipod shows up as storage and then disappears seems to indicate something else..
<micahg> amitk_: ok, I'll leave it for someone else with broader knowledge to figure out then
<amitk_> micahg: it is a good idea for him to run that command though, to collect the necessary info
<micahg> Thanks, I'll add it to the bug report.
<amitk_> apw: Can we update the firmware for the rt2870 from http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/support.php?s=2 ? There is a potentially newer version of firmware in the RT3070USB(RT307x) driver on the page (newer date, larger file size)
<amitk_> apw: how can I tell if the firmware doesn't regress the older cards?
<smb> amitk_, I am not sure he can hear you
<amitk_> smb: he went deaf?
<smb> amitk_, Not exactly just on vacation
<amitk_> smb: ohh. All week?
<smb> No, supposed to be back tomorrow
<amitk_> ack
<smb> amitk_, But my feeling would be that firmware update might regress older cards. Depends on how the driver decides to pull it in.
<smb> Some load different firmware versions for different hw
<amitk_> smb: the file name is the same. But the "newer" one is shipped with a different driver with a newer date.
<smb> amitk_, That feels a bit risky. But that is just a guess
<amitk_> rtg: hi! Got a firmware question.
<rtg> amitk: shoot
<amitk_> Can we update the firmware for the rt2870 from http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/support.php?s=2 ? There is a potentially newer version of firmware in the RT3070USB(RT307x) driver on the page (newer date, larger file size)
<amitk_> rtg: how can I tell if the firmware doesn't regress the older cards?
<rtg> amitk: AFAIK testing is the only way. Can you get ant info from RT ?
<amitk_> do you have a contact there.
<amitk_> ?
<rtg> not me.
<rtg> amitk: how about one of our OEM team mates?
<amitk_> let me ask about...
<ericm> some one reported a failure to detect SMP with recent karmic kernel on AMD 4800+ x2
<ericm> do that have any relationship with apic?
<ericm> I seem to remember with hardy I'll have to explicitly add "noapic" to boot a kernel on my AMD 4000+ x2
<JFo> ogasawara: I had the suspicion about the latest Karmic in those two, but I wanted to make sure the mainline build info was in there. Is that wrong?
<JFo> manjo!
<manjo> JFo, hi!
<JFo> howdy
<manjo> hello sir
<JFo> how are you?
<manjo> doing ok.. and you ? 
<JFo> sorry I completely forgot to get you another cigar before I left Atlanta
<JFo> not too bad :)
<manjo> :) not a problem ... pete is around in austin now 
<JFo> brb, need to step outside for a minute
<JFo> back
<JFo> yeah, you guys have fun in Austin :)
<manjo> did not get a chance to meet him 
<JFo> you didn't?
<manjo> nope ... probably he is pretty busy & tired from all the travel 
<JFo> I thought you worked with him :-P
<manjo> heh
<JFo> yeah, he does travel alot
<manjo> you left atlanta right before the floods :)
<JFo> I know, good timing on my part :)
<JFo> One of my colleagues I met in San Francisco is from there. He sisn't even know it was happening until I told him
<JFo> didn't*
<bjf> **
<bjf> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> **
<ogasawara> JFo: I'll preparing an email back to ya about the 5 bugs you triaged, i'll send it in a bit
<akgraner_> ping ogasawara 
<JFo> no problem ogasawara
<gioele> hello
<gioele> What is the meaning of SAUCE, found in a few place in linux-image change logs?
<smb> gioele, Usually marks patches that are specific to the ubuntu kernel (iow not gone upstream)
<gioele> smb: I see. Is is an initialism or an acronym of anything?
<smb> gioele, Not so much, just making the stew more tasty with sauce ;-)
<gioele> :)
<rtg> smb, its short for 'special sauce'
<smb> rtg, :) Ok, for me any sauce is good
<ogasawara> akgraner: oops, missed your ping earlier
<ogasawara> akgraner: let me know if you need something
<JFo> ogasawara: thanks for the feedback
<ogasawara> JFo: np, definitely fwd any other bugs you want reviewed
<JFo> certainly
<JFo> maybe soon you won't have to check behind me :-P
<smoser> hey all,
<smoser> the acpiphp.ko module is required for hotplug support in kvm guests (bug 364916)
<ubot3> Malone bug 364916 in linux "When running Ubuntu as an Eucalyptus VM instance, module acpiphp is not available to be loaded, complicating the use EBS volume" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364916
<smoser> is there a way that this module could be automatically loaded? 
<rtg> smoser, I think you'll have to insmod it via initramfs
<smoser> note, i'm not interested in /etc/modules or /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, but rather in the module being magically loaded when necessary across the board (similar to how I vaguely understood that e1000.ko is loaded)
<smoser> that make sense ?
<smoser> we definitely *can* modify our initramfs for uec and/or our vmbuilder output images. but a broader solution would be for that module to automatically load when running on "hardware" that supported it
<rtg> smoser, there doesn't seem to be anything in the driver that will trigger loading
<rtg> smoser, I think I could build it into the kernel.
<smoser> rtg, what would you think about that ? is that something reasonable ?
<rtg> smoser, yes, its quite reasonable for the ec2 kernel. I'm just trying to figure out how acpiphp gets built at all.
<smoser> not relavant for ec2. only for uec (-virtual: -generic-pae or -server)
<rtg> smoser, oh, that explains it. I'll have to look a bit closer at the server. dunno if I can build it in for sure.
<smoser> ec2 does this via some other xenish hotplug mechanism (i'm not quite sure). acpiphp is how kvm does it
<rtg> smoser, I think you're gonna have to go the initramfs route.
<smoser> i accept your answer, but just curious, why not build in?
<rtg> smoser, regression potential for existing platforms. its kind of a major hunk of code to impose at this late date.
<smoser> fair enough
<MyXelf_> hello
<MyXelf_> can please somebody look at bug 435917
<ubot3> Malone bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435917
<rtg> MyXelf_, looking
<MyXelf_> thanks
<rtg> MyXelf_, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/435917/comments/4
<ubot3> Malone bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [Undecided,New] 
<rtg> smb, still around? have you seen anything like bug #435917 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435917
<rtg> I have memories of something like this in Jaunty
<smb> rtg, Only partially. Hm, not immediatly...
<rtg> smb, look at the end of the dmesg
<MyXelf_> i can't tell for sure, but it never happened in jaunty
<MyXelf_> at least the frozen system
<smb> rtg, Yes, I vaguely remember having seen something like this before. But cannot recall whether we came to a solution
<rtg> smb, I'm gonna mark it as a regression so it stays on the radar
<smb> rtg, Yeah, and maybe assign it to me, too. 
<rtg> smb, doen
<rtg> done*
<smb> rtg, ok
<rtg> smb, do you know how to tag a bug? The LP options keep moving around
<smb> a sec
<smb> Its another of these little yellow fellows. I'd put regression-potential into it, if that is ok for you
<rtg> smb, thats exactly what I was looking for. thanks.
<smb> rtg, done. These little buttons are somewhat easy to overlook
<MyXelf_> smb, rtg: can i do anything else to be of help?
<rtg> maybe after the 4th or 5th time you remind me, I'll start to remember
<rtg> smb, ^^
<smb> MyXelf_, Not atm. I must get my head into it tomorrow
<rtg> MyXelf_, your bug should get some attention later this week. I've milestoned it for release
<MyXelf_> wow, that's awesome
<MyXelf_> thanks both of you
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> any living souls around?
<rysiek|pl> anybody heard about -ck's BFS?
 * rysiek|pl teases. probably everybody here has heard about that
<rtg> rysiek|pl, I've read Ingo's responses.
<rysiek|pl> rtg: to the new -ck's scheduler? where?
<rtg> LKML
<rtg> there was quite a flurry a couple of weeks ago when Colin initially announced it.
<rysiek|pl> rtg: care to sum-up in a sentence? I'd rather not digging through LKML
<rtg> it ain't ready for prime time.
<ali1234> cyanogenmod for g1 uses bfs
<ali1234> i think that's the only place real users are using it yet
<rysiek|pl> rtg: that we all know. question is: a). is there a chance guys at kernel.org will ever consider pluggable schedulers; b). are there any other reasons (besides code maturity and doesnt-scale-to-4096-cores) not to use it?
<rtg> rysiek|pl, frankly, you'll have to ask Ingo et al those questions.
<rysiek|pl> rtg: ok, thanks; thought you might had that covered ;)
<rtg> I've zero exposure to it
 * rysiek|pl 's gotta test the bugger
<rysiek|pl> I suppose this question had to come up here already, but what the hey
<rysiek|pl> any chances on including -ck/BFS in ubuntu? as a testing kernel maybe?
<rtg> rysiek|pl, pretty unlikely unless it gets into staging or something.
<rysiek|pl> mhm
<rysiek|pl> and any other scheduler, for that matter?
<rtg> rysiek|pl, same criteria
<rysiek|pl> right
<rysiek|pl> thanks
<ali1234> rysiek|pl: i live in hope that someone will make a ppa for it
<ali1234> actually there's already a ppa but no packages in it yet
<rysiek|pl> interesting
<rysiek|pl> gotta look into that
<rysiek|pl> ali1234: maybe you know how hard/time consuming is setting-up a ppa?
<ali1234> no, i've no idea, sorry. i know how time consuming a kernel bisect is though :/
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-30
<aboSamoor> any help with the booting, I have more than a minute booting !
<Ravenkin> I can't even boot, the update nuked something, there's nothing in boot folder so I can only imagine that's it, can anyone help?
<amason> Ravenkin: this with Karmic ?
<Ravenkin> Yes amason
<amason> you may be able to grab one of the mainline kernels.
<amason> boot from a live cd
<amason> then chroot into your partition with /boot on it
<Ravenkin> I tried booting from a live cd and sticking a kernel from this version of linux into and and it didn't work
<amason> and install the kernel
<Ravenkin> how do I install the kernel into it?
<amason> dpkg
<Ravenkin> How would I do that though?
<amason> i shoudl be more specific, you will need to mount your / and any other partitions needed for dpkg to function
<Ravenkin> ok once I get it mounted what would I have to do?
<Ravenkin> I know I can get it mounted I've done that once already, kind of a pain since it's encrypted, but once I get it mounted, then?
<amason> chroot into it
<Ravenkin> k?
<amason> sorry, i am not a native english speaker. Which part are you having trouble with , I will attempt to rephrase the answer.
<Ravenkin> I just don't know how to install a kernel once the drive is mounted, what is the command to do that?
<amason> chroot
<amason> you need to chroot into your mounted partition
<amason> then use the dpkg command to install your kernel
<Ravenkin> just type dpkg though?
<amason> well no.
<amason> dpkg -i
<amason> the commands themselves are well documented
<amason> i am just giving you the overall process of how you would go about getting a usable system
<Ravenkin> thanks, you gave me a point to go off of
<aboSamoor> amason: I have slow booting, I think it is still under development. how can I know when there is any progress so I can test mine and report any problem ?
<amason> aboSamoor i don't know sorry. I am not a kernel developer.
<aboSamoor> amason: ok, thanks :)
<amason> I'm actually in the channel for assistance too =)
<andersk> Is it known that the kernels in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ have been failing to build since 2009-09-15? 
<amason> andersk: yeh
<unixbomber> quit
<rtg_> apw, are you still having fsck issues in your TZ? see comments on bug #427822
<ubot3> Malone bug 427822 in linux "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427822
<apw> rtg_ i haven't noticed them no
<apw> hrm its not at all obvious which version those guys have
<rtg_> apw, I was gonna ask 'em to blat version_signature
<apw> yeah me too :)
<apw> just checking the one who has a syslog
<rtg_> apw, go ahead. I'm working on a linux-firmware issue
<apw> ack
<rtg_> apw, oh, speaking of which, I plan to collapse the linux-firmware repos into one, and just have a topic branch for each release.
<apw> they are so similar i assume
<rtg_> apw, quite
<apw> and huge
<rtg_> Keybuk, I'm thinking about reverting desktop to CFQ with the latest kernel patch 'sched: Disable NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS for now'. Could you do a quick boot test with 'elevator=cfq' to see if boot times regress?
<rtg_> you're sort of the rosetta stone for boot times
<Keybuk> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!
<Keybuk> seriously
<Keybuk> leave it at deadline
<Keybuk> lynx is the right time to experiment with this
<rtg_> Keybuk, well, how about switching to CFQ after boot? I think its much better for my workload.
<Keybuk> no!
<Keybuk> seriously
<Keybuk> we're seeing reports of performance improvements *across the board* with the switch to deadline
<Keybuk> cfq is just fucked
<rtg_> Keybuk, agreed, but with 'Disable NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS' it works a hell of a lot better,
<Keybuk> deadline works just fine for now
<rtg_> better then deadline, IMHO
<Keybuk> let's revisit for the next release
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when i do sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel on jaunty desktop, I get FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kaushal> any ideas ?
<rtg_> smb_tp, ^^
<smb_tp> kaushal, whats the dmesg?
<smb_tp> And which kernel version?
<kaushal> [  292.500775] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step
<kaushal> 2.6.28-15-generic
<kaushal> smb_tp: shall i pastebin the dmesg ?
<smb_tp> kaushal, yes, please :)
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282250/
<smb_tp> kaushal, could you also paste your uname -r and modinfo snd-hda-intel? Its odd that the module would be out of sync with the kernel...
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282254/
<kaushal> smb_tp: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=snd-hda-intel.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<kaushal> doesnot exist for 2.6.28-15-generic 
<kaushal> :/
<smb_tp> kaushal, Not sure what the search should do but it should be in the linux-image-* package...
<smb_tp> Hm your modules magic number is like mine (which loads). Just realised uname -r is not what I wanted. :-P sorry. Just post here the output of /proc/version_signature 
<smb_tp> Oh, next thing to look at would be the filename and the srcversion line of modinfo snd
<kaushal> smb_tp: sure
<kaushal> Ubuntu 2.6.28-15.52-generic
<kaushal> srcversion:     2C925CEA7D312E7FA6C0F00
<smb_tp> kaushal, Ok, same here
<smb_tp> but different version of snd
<smb_tp> kaushal, Could your path be containing acore ?
<kaushal> /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko 
<smb_tp> As I guessed. Might you happen to have a self/externally compiled alsa ?
<kaushal> smb_tp: i did install ii  alsa-driver-linuxant                 1.0.20.3                             ALSA driver enhanced for Conexant HDA modem support
<kaushal> to configure modem on my laptop
<kaushal> it used to work for -11 generic kernel
<smb_tp> kaushal, That might be the source. If you can make it recompile, you might be fine. As I do not know the package, maybe just reinstall it
<kaushal> reinstall alsa-driver-linuxant ?
<smb_tp> yes. I guess it creates a duplicate version of the alsa core drivers. There might be a reconfigure command...
<kaushal> ok
<smoser> rtg_, around ?
<smb_tp> kaushal, The same thing could happen each time you update the kernel. 
<rtg_> smoser, yep
<smoser> can you confirm or refute the following: linux-image-2.6.31-300-ec2 will only ever have version 2.6.31-300.3 . any subsequent packages for that image will have different package names.
<smoser> (note, that current version is 2.6.31-300.3)
<rtg_> smoser, your statement is imprecise. Subsequent updates may or may not have a new package name, depending on if the ABI number changes.
<smoser> ok. then i say 'false' to the above statement.
<rtg_> smoser, correct
<smoser> the outcome of which is that I have to include the '.3' in a kernel name that i put on ec2
<smoser> thank you.
<rtg_> smoser, in as much as you want to reference the specific version, then yes. however, I do not recommend that.
<smoser> rtg_, well, i have to. as i'm stuck in a namespace
<smoser> ie, if there were ever a .4 version, then i want to upload it. and i can't replace the .3 version or it would break anyone using it.
<rtg_> smoser, you mean a version update to an existing package? why would that break anyone using it?
<smoser> if i push a new kernel to ec2, i would upload it to somewhere like:
<smoser> canonical-us/ubuntu-kernel-2.6.31-300.3-ec2-x86_64
<smoser> right now i have the '.3' in there. if i remove it, a subsequent upload would overwrite that.
<rtg_> smoser, pretty much like doing a 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<smoser> you can't replace a file because it has external information pointing to it (the "aki")
<smoser> so, quick overview:
<smoser> that path above is an s3 path (amazon storage)
<smoser> s3 is used to store files that are used as kernel, ramdisk, or images for ec2
<smoser> a file is registered with ec2, and is given a globally unique image id (aki-80a84be9)
<rtg_> smoser, so, it sounds like you have to be name as well as version specific.
<smoser> if i subsequently replace the file , then anyone using aki-80a84be9 will no longer be able to use it
<smoser> because their tools will say "treason! someone is trying to swap your kernel!"
<smoser> with obviously good reasons.
<smoser> so, rtg_ you probalby have no care, but if i had to choose between:
<smoser>   linux-image-2.6.31-300-ec2
<smoser> and
<smoser> oops
<smoser> between
<smoser>   linux-image-2.6.31-300-ec2.3
<smoser> and
<smoser>   linux-image-2.6.31-300.3-ec2
<smoser> which would you pick? i think i lean towards the '.3' on the end rather than inserted into the middle.
<rtg_> smoser, mox nix.
<smoser> the other option is being possibly overly verbose:
<smoser> ok. thanks for your time.
<rtg_> smoser, np
<akgraner> ogasawara, you're a rock star!!!  :-)
<rtg_> akgraner, surely you're not just coming to that realization :) we've all known it for awhile.
<akgraner> rtg_, oh I've known that  :-)
<rtg_> akgraner, oh by the way, jjohansen muttered something about an AppArmor session during Open week
<akgraner> rtg_, sweet... 
<akgraner> just add it to the wiki..:-)
<rtg_> akgraner, I'll annoy him to make sure he takes positive action.
<akgraner> rtg_, great.. that way I don't have to annoy people... I have that skill perfected already...:-)
<jjohansen> rtg_, akgraner: I was just doing that
<akgraner> jjohansen, :-)  thanks you rock...  I don't care what rtg_ says ..:-)
<akgraner> catch you all laters!!  Thanks a million!!!
<rtg_> apw, until staging caTCHES UP, i'D SAY JUST DISABLE IT UNTIL ABOUT -RC2 OR -RC3
<rtg_> damn keyboard
<apw> heheh
<apw> rtg ok
<rtg_> CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW ?
<apw> nope, my eyes are shot :)
<rtg_> apw, what grub2 parameter was recently updated that stopped my server from auto-booting?
<Keybuk> rtg_: noboot
<rtg_> Keybuk, where? not in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/grub.d
<Keybuk> sorry, that was me joking :)
<rtg_> dude, you had me going.
<jono> hey all
<jono> rtg_, is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/409361 on your radar?
<ubot3> Malone bug 409361 in linux "Seeing drm:intel_dp_i2c_init errors on boot" [Low,Confirmed] 
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-01
<spstarr> any reason usbcore is compiled into kernel?
<spstarr> I cannot mount usbfs oddly
<amason> Hi guys, having some problems with packaging a kernel. Despite passing the --initrd flag to make-kpkg it does not seem to create an initrd or run update-initramfs on installation
<amason> any ideas where i am going wrong ?
<spstarr> make-kpkg clean ? first
<spstarr> then
<spstarr> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=5 fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<spstarr> taking ubuntu's .config usbfs broke
<amason> spstarr: asside from the CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=5 I have pretty much the same line.
<amason> this is building a 2.6.31 kernel on 8.04. 
<amason> does that make any difference ?
<amason> i grabbed the 2.6.31 source from kernel.org
<spstarr> erm where is usbfs in /proc/filesystems?
<spstarr> its not there?
<spstarr> given im building a custom kernel using ubuntu's .config i even rebuilt usbcore as a module, still no usbfs registered in /proc/filesystems ?
<spstarr> and usbcore is loaded
 * spstarr boots into a ubuntu kernel to confirm
<spstarr> ubuntu's kernel is fine, so then building a custom kernel breaks usbfs?
<spstarr>  if you do not enable CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS doesn't it defer to both /sys/bus/usb/drivers AND /proc/bus/usb?
<spstarr> since the latter is the new mount point for usbfs
<amason> Hi guys, having some problems with packaging a kernel. Despite passing the --initrd flag to make-kpkg it does not seem to create an initrd or run update-initramfs on installation
<tuukkah> hey guys! what's the chance of getting the small module fixing this bug into karmic? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/435906
<ubot3> Malone bug 435906 in linux "need to turn off extra "Switchable graphics" GPU" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> for some reason since one of the updates in karmic, my computer is not reading my swap anymore
<nxvl> i've a bunch of encrypted LVM partitions for my swap
<nxvl> but everytime i reboot my machine i need to add them by hand
<nxvl> is that a known issue?
<nxvl> i've no idea where to check for the error/logs/information
<nxvl> ogasawara: ^^
<tormod> nxvl: you'd better file a bug, and attach your fstab
<rtg> nxvl, I wonder if its related to my bind mount problems, i.e., they are not mounted automagically. Keybuk, any thoughts?
<nxvl> mm, for some reason some UUIDs are wrong
<nxvl> i wonder if that's the issue
<nxvl> not all of them though
<nxvl> will reboot and check, brb
<nxvl> wrong assumption, still doesn't work
<nxvl> tormod: so you just need my fstab?
<tormod> nxvl you have them referenced with UUID in fstab? do they appear in /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<nxvl> yup
<nxvl> and yes
<nxvl> that's what you get with the installer
<smoser> rtg, i'm guessing that there are tools that grab dependencies, but if not, for bug 439415, you need scsi_transport_spi.ko in -virtual also
<ubot3> Malone bug 439415 in vm-builder "Bundling UEC image with uec-images-provided kernel/ramdisk results in an EMI that fails to boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439415
<rtg> smoser, I'll check. thanks for the heads up
<rtg> smoser, drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_spi.ko is already in the list
<smoser> good deal
<CarlFK> bug 439456  "missing nic firmware" should be easy to a) verify (the file is indeed missing) b) decide on if it should be included and c) include it
<ubot3> Malone bug 439456 in linux "netboot e100/d101m_ucode.bin not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439456
<CarlFK> can someone make sure the right person looks at it?
<rtg> CarlFK, looking...
<zooko> Folks: what's the process that Ubuntu folks use to look out for security problems in supported kernels?  I'm thinking mostly of Hardy.
<zooko> This is probably a FAQ.  I'll look for such information on the web.
<zooko> Hm, I haven't yet found a statement of the process.
<zooko> Aha. http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/security
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-02
<bjf> -afk
<Toan> hi, my pc can't detect my pci to pcmcia card, heres the error, would someone help let me know what's wrong
<Toan> [    0.261918] pci 0000:02:02.0: found [1524:1410] class 000000 header type 02
<Toan> [    0.261925] pci 0000:02:02.0: ignoring class 00 (doesn't match header type 02)
<Toan> [    0.261977] pci 0000:02:02.0: calling quirk_resource_alignment+0x0/0x163
<Toan> [    0.261981] pci 0000:02:02.0: calling quirk_usb_early_handoff+0x0/0x557
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Isn't Apport supposed to be in upstream on the git-server?
<Umeaboy> Or am I misstaken?
<Umeaboy> I want to port Apport into Mandriva since I've got permission to do so.
<dtchen> Umeaboy: what are you looking for?
<Umeaboy> dtchen: How to port it & what needs to be done. I know I have to switch libs & many more things, but what else?
<Umeaboy> I mean.......what steps?
<dtchen> well, at the least you'll also need to negotiate your distro's Python approach
<dtchen> try shooting pitti (Martin Pitt) an e-mail
<Umeaboy> dtchen:
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Umeaboy> Is he English or Swedish?
<dtchen> he's German last i checked, but i could be way off
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Umeaboy> dtchen: I did that now, can I do something under the meantime? I'm running Mandriva via Virtualbox.
<virtuald> why is there no radeondrmfb kernel module?
<virtuald> Oct  1 21:24:06 ingsoc kernel: [  771.990877] [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !
<virtuald> Oct  1 21:24:06 ingsoc kernel: [  772.004779] [drm:r100_cs_packet_parse_vline] *ERROR* unknown crtc reloc
<virtuald> Oct  1 21:24:06 ingsoc kernel: [  772.004783] [drm:r300_packet0_check] *ERROR* No reloc for ib[25]=0x6538
<virtuald> and what's this mean in my 98,7MB syslog?
 * apw gibbers over the shear quantity of stable updates for .31
<smb_tp> not only quantity but which areas. on the other hand I've seen more than 70 rounds
<jk-> how does one "gibber" ?
<lifeless> put your forefinger of one hand above and parallel to your upper lip
<lifeless> purse your lips slightly
<lifeless> move your finger vertically down 2 cm then up again
<lifeless> as rapidly as is not painful :)
<jk-> wow
<jk-> the things you don't learn in school...
<lifeless> for a more serious treatment
<lifeless> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gibber
<jk-> no, I think your description was sufficient
<jk-> :)
<lifeless> :)
<smb_tp> apw, Ok, I revise my last statement about 2.6.31. My mailer had not coped with the next 136 for 2.6.31.2
<apw> lifeless, heh good description, though you left out "and hum"
<lifeless> apw: :)
<jk-> I know the action, just didn't know it had a name :)
<apw> well that action is the 'simulation' of gibbering really
<jk-> this is getting complex...
 * jk- reads the wikitionary page
<gamla_kossan> hi guys, something has borked for me
<gamla_kossan> I htink it's that I'm missing dm-snapshot in my initrd
<gamla_kossan> (when I boot I get an error saying "device-mapper: table: 254:1: snapshot-origin: unknown target type" and I recently modprobed dm-snapshot as well as upgraded my kernel)
<gamla_kossan> can anyone advise on how to build a new initrd?
<smb_tp> You might try adding dm-snapshot to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and run update-initramfs -u
<gamla_kossan> thanks - gonna try that as soon as the live cd has booted up
<smb_tp> gamla_kossan, Note that running those commands from a live-cd only affect the running session, not any installation if you are not use chroot-envs
<gamla_kossan> right, so first thing I do is chroot the installation on disk?
<smb_tp> right, and probably bind mount /dev and /proc
<smb_tp> before chrooting that is
<gamla_kossan> oh fsck
<gamla_kossan> I can't reach the internet on this machine - the live cd doesn't have lvm
<gamla_kossan> ugh.
<gamla_kossan> and rolling back to my backup won't work since it was taken with the snapshot-module in question loaded.
<gamla_kossan> hm, I'm in a pickle here.
<gamla_kossan> anyone have any thoughts on what to do? this is, quite unfortunately, an important system.
<smb_tp> had you tried the alternate-cd
<smb_tp> it has a recovery option and should have lvm build-in
<gamla_kossan> recovery option? what does it do?
<gamla_kossan> downloading now
<smb_tp> It does a chroot on a partition you tell it to
<gamla_kossan> ah
<smb_tp> So basically exactly the thing you wanted
<gamla_kossan> sounds like what I want
<gamla_kossan> yeah =)
<CarlFK> rtg: thanks for bumping my bug along
<rtg> CarlFK, remind me which one that was?
<CarlFK> bug 439456  "missing nic firmware"
<ubot3> Malone bug 439456 in linux "netboot e100/d101m_ucode.bin not found" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439456
<rtg> CarlFK, right. should be in the next upload, Monday perhaps?
<CarlFK> very cool.  I have 6 boxes waiting for it :)
<leleobhz> someone can take a look in this bug? [02/10-11:20:36] < Kazenin> leleobhz, eu sei que não... mas vc acha que eu num pensei antes de trocar as praias do Pará e vir pra cá?
<leleobhz> afff
<leleobhz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/435141
<ubot3> Malone bug 435141 in linux "Intel 5300 AGN does not work at all Karmic Alpha 6" [Undecided,New] 
<leleobhz> (sorry)
<leleobhz> this bug is for intel, but my atheros is affected too
<apw> smb_tp, the 'b4' bug did we manage to get that tested with apparmor=0 yet?
<smb_tp> yes, it was not the cause
<smb_tp> It seems I need to brush up my vfs skills to get the affected files (if I get around to that)
<ogasawara> apw: bug 336189, did you plan to do an SRU for Jaunty as well?  or should I just close the jaunty task.
<ubot3> Malone bug 336189 in linux "scanlogic SL11R USB device won't work with 2.6.27-11 kernel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336189
<ogasawara> apw: and I assume I can mark it Fix Released for Karmic
<apw> ogasawara, erm, no idea.
<apw> i have no idea, i'll put it on my todo list to check it may only be fixed in interpid
<ogasawara> apw: ok cool
<anubhav> has syslogd been disabled in karmic?
<anubhav> i am facing some suspend/resume issues i am trying to debug the same
<anubhav> rtg, my /var/log/kern.log is not getting updated since i started using karmic.Has logging been disabled in karmic?
<rtg> anubhav, certainly not by the kernel. is this an upgrade issue?
<anubhav> rtg, when i use dmesg,i can see the kernel messages.But these messages no longer get stored to kern.log
<anubhav> rtg, neither do i see syslogd running.
<rtg> dunno, sounds like a user space issue
<tormod> anubhav, you should have rsyslogd running
<anubhav> tormod, i just checked and i dont have it running
<tormod> anubhav, so install it
<anubhav> tormod, so we no longer use syslogd
<tormod> no
<tormod> anubhav, ubuntu-minimal should have dragged in rsyslog for you
 * tormod reboots into 2.6.31-11.38
<buzz_> hi, i've created and attached a patch for the Samsung P560 key-up-problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/338182 it would be nice if you can add this one to the karmic kernel
<ubot3> Malone bug 338182 in linux "Samsung P560 brightness keys block keyboard and produce all-or-nothing effect" [Undecided,New] 
<buzz_> the main reason why i'm posting this here as it will not be accepted in upstream in favor of a complete new api in .32 - as this bug causes ui lock ups it would be great if this can be shipped in ubuntu kernel
<buzz_> the .32 api is not ready and cannot be backported at the moment
<buzz_> it only applies to two special notebook system and causes no harm to other devices
<buzz_> and those two notebooks do really need this patch
<buzz_> how can i help to apply this patch?
<buzz_> i'm talking about this patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32875210/atkbd.patch
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-03
<Q-FUNK> howdy! is there any known fix to restore the module loading order to something usable with "i915" to get KMS working again?
<llegolas> anyone with a problem booting from USB drive with karmic?
<tormod> llegolas, yes, the kernel misses a module for my USB drive, what's your lsusb id for it?
<llegolas> ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C68300A EZ-USB AT2 USB 2.0 to ATA/ATAPI
<llegolas> it was booting OK with 2.6.31.5-24 
<tormod> llegolas, sounds familiar, bug 419231, please confirm it
<ubot3> Malone bug 419231 in linux "2.6.31-6.25 and later can not boot my USB drive, missing ums_cypress.ko" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419231
<tormod> llegolas, do not confirm it! it is triaged
<tormod> llegolas, but please use the "affects me too"
<llegolas> yep it sounds the same
<llegolas> I have filled bug on my own 
<llegolas> week ago or so
<tormod> llegolas, please mark your bug as a duplicate of mine
<llegolas> done
<llegolas> thanks guys going to reboot with ums_cypress added 
<llegolas> worked like a charm
<llegolas> 10x again
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Is the patch posted under Bug #435241 a candidate for Karmic? http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git;a=commit;h=5c61259e6c7290082108e93815f7f72f27da14f4
<ubot3> Malone bug 435241 in linux "Intel KMS ignores some monitor resolutions (Kernel EDID should use CVT/GTF)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435241
<pgraner> Unggnu: prob not at this point. Kernel is basically done and in harding at this point
<dtchen> pgraner: so any trivial quirk additions and such should go through SRU?
<pgraner> dtchen: pretty much at his point, unless they are regressions, or kitten killers
<dtchen> pgraner: ok, thanks.
<pgraner> dtchen: we do need to talk about the dell mic problem Jerone raised
<unggnu_> pgraner: ok :(
<unggnu_> pgraner: basically it is a regression because it worked without KMS and in older Ubuntu versions
<unggnu_> Of course because they don't have KMS :)
<pgraner> Unggnu: you will prob see it a few weeks after karmic goes live
<dtchen> pgraner: yeah, it's one of those stack issues; it could very well require significant backporting from upstream (sound-2.6) head
<pgraner> unggnu_: add the tag regression potential and we will look at it
<pgraner> dtchen: *sigh*
<pgraner> dtchen: you wouldn't happen to have done it already? For testing purposes
<dtchen> pgraner: no, but i have it fairly high in the queue for today
<dtchen> unfortunately i have no such hardware locally, so i'll only be able to ask for testing
<pgraner> dtchen: cool, if you get me a test kernel I'll get it tested on all the Dell HW we have in the lab
<dtchen> pgraner: ok
<pgraner> dtchen: as you can imagine this is getting more heat
<dtchen> pgraner: certainly
<toros> hi!
<toros> I think I found a kernel-related bug:
<toros> The Direct Rendering stopped working on my Asus Eee PC 701 after the last kernel upgrade to version 2.6.31-11.38
<toros> I downgraded to kernel 2.6.31-11.36 and it solved the issue
<toros> Is this an already known bug, or should I report it?
<toros> I tried to find a bugreport about the issue
<toros> maybe this could be related to it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/441325
<ubot3> Malone bug 441325 in linux "i915: KMS no longer works" [High,Triaged] 
<toros> but I'm not really sure
<jjohansen> toros: while I am no X expert, KMS and DRI aren't necessarily related (or used to not be)
<jjohansen> toros: we used to have bugs where DRI wouldn't work because KMS was enabled
<jjohansen> toros: I would file it as a new bug and maybe reference that it may be related to 441325
<toros> okay
<toros> and I attach the xorg.0.log files
<toros> should I give a package in the bugreport? or maybe the bug isn't directly related to the kernel package?
<jjohansen> toros: give linux it sounds like it is a kernel bug, since installing the older kernel fixes the issue
<toros> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441577
<ubot3> Malone bug 441577 in linux "The direct rendering stopped working with the kernel 2.6.31-11.38" [Undecided,New] 
<toros> do you need any further informations?
<jjohansen> toros: could you do an apport-collect -p linux <bug #> with the working kernel, and the new kernel that doesn't work?
<jjohansen> toros: that will give us a good and bad state to work from
<toros> okay
<toros> any other thing to do?
<toros> okay, I upgraded the kernel, now I am rebooting...
<dtchen> pgraner: are most of those dells idt/sigmatels? are there any wayward realteks or c-medias i should be aware of?
<pgraner> dtchen: I'd ask in the bug and I can have Jerone find out. I don't know personally
<dtchen> pgraner: ok, following up there in a bit
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-04
<Gnea> hello all, we're trying to solve a USB problem in jaunty using the 2.6.28-15 kernel, and it occurred to me that, at some point recently, it was decided to build the USB support into the kernel instead of leaving it modularized. So, my question, therefore, is how can we tell the kernel not to detect EHCI?
<diwic> If I download the source for alsa-base (1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu4), is that guaranteed to be the same version/code that is loaded by the kernel at bootup?
<toros> hi
<toros> yesterday I reported this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441577
<ubot3> Malone bug 441577 in linux "The direct rendering stopped working with the kernel 2.6.31-11.38" [Undecided,New] 
<toros> now somebody reported this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/442197
<ubot3> Malone bug 442197 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Issues with the xserver-xorg-video-intel[?] on an Intel Mobile 945GME." [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<toros> I think this is the same issue
<toros> I don't know if this information helps somehow
<lfaraone> JFo: uh, re bug 440887, apport automatically attaches the pm-suspend.log as "SleepLog.txt". Is that not what you want?
<ubot3> Malone bug 440887 in linux "[Dell Inc Dimension E521] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440887
<JFo> lfaraone, it may be. let me check
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-04
 * apw yawns
<lucent> hi...
<lucent> I'm hoping for an angel, someone who can take 10 minutes and walk me through reproducing and reporting a kernel bug
<lucent> totally confused here what layer of the kernel is the bug
<apw> lucent, well we don't categorise bugs differently mostly based on that, if its a kernel bug its against linux
<lucent> IEEE1394B adapter (express card) which used to be reliable, is now not reliable with the 10.10 kernel
<lucent> ah okay
<apw> thats firewaire right?
<apw> wire even
<lucent> where to start though?  my symptom was last week, I plugged in a firewire drive, it automounted, decided to fsck, and fsck killed the filesystem 'cause of data errors somewhere... in the darkness
<lucent> yep
<lucent> at the moment there's no data on the drive to even really test it, I don't have the same circumstances
<apw> well we switched firewire stacks in 10.10, so you ought to be able to switch back for testing
<lucent> ah.   okay that's one thing then, good to hear
<apw> i would put something on you don't care about and can test easily, like a copy of /bin or something
<apw> but do file a bug with ubuntu-bug linux regardless
<lucent> is there a favourite storage device test you know of?
<lucent> copying files and such, or some tool more specifically?
<apw> there is an fsstress test, now what is it called
<apw> bonnie i think is the one
<apw> cking, what does one recommend for disk hammering
<jk-> dbench ?
<cking> apw, bonnie++ is my tool of choice
<apw> yep that would be a good one too
<apw> yeah i think bonnie++ is the one i would start with
<apw> lucent, we need to get this reproducible so we can confirm/exclude the stack switch
<cking> bonnie++ is thorough, you may need to fiddle with the settings as the defaults may not be 100% applicable to your use case
<lucent> catching up here, got distracted a minute
<lucent> I'm motivated to do what I can to reproduce and report, with a little hand holding along the way (thank you!)
<bryceh> apw, do we have much in the way of kernel freeze debugging toolage for radeon like we do for intel?
<bryceh> (hi btw)
<apw> bryceh, hi ya ... hrm not that i am aware of, i have to admit to being rather dependant on RAOF in these matters
 * apw suspects its pretty late where bryceh is
<bryceh> feh, only 1am
<lucent> cking: I'm willing to learn a new command, though is bonnie++ capable of destructive (write/read) data testing?  I am concerned that since the drive is mostly zeroes now, it will impact the effiacy of a test
<bryceh> apw, yeah I know from the X side we don't have tools for radeon.  was hoping maybe there was something general purpose on the kernel side, but perhaps not
<cking> lucent, bonnie++ is capable of write/read testing, not sure how that impacts on your target H/W - it depends on the filesystem, how full it is, etc
<lucent> cking: brilliant, will go forward to learn about it
<apw> bryceh, nothing i know of no, but i can't claim i've looked very close for radeon
<diwic> smb, ping
<smb> diwic, Hey David
<diwic> smb, I'm a little unsure of what to do with those verification-failed sru:s you asked me to look at
<apw> smb, morning
<smb> Well those all lookedto be similar in the problem. A quirk which seemed to have no effect
<diwic> smb, so I'm quite sure of what the problem is
<smb> diwic, Whenever you can prove (with a test kernel) that a fix works now, then those could be resubmitted to stable
<smb> apw, Morning
<diwic> smb, I'm just not sure on which machines I should enable a fix
<smb> diwic, I would suggest to look exactly which hw is not working in the bug reports. Then provide them test kernels that should fix their machines and ask for feedback
<diwic> smb, well, we have a test kernel (dkms) that disables via_dmapos_patch for all devices which works
<smb> The problem, at least with the last patches seemed to have been that nobody tested the actual quirk
<diwic> smb, the question is if this fix should apply to a specific controller, a controller revision or just those particular machines
<diwic> smb, /probably/ it is one or a few controller revisions we should check for, but if I'm wrong, we might screw up now working machines
<smb> I probably don't know the area of hw so well, but I thought that even the same chip/controller could work or not work depending on the wiring or implementation of the machine, is this right?
<diwic> smb, that's usually the case when it comes to the hda codec, but this is likely a bug in the controller (southbridge)
<smb> Hm, so the feeling would be to quirk the controller and hope for the best. Hm, if the quirk would be wrong, what would be the (worst) impact. Lower performance/distorted or no sound?
<diwic> smb, worst case would be no sound at all.
<smb> Gah, not really something one wants to put into stable. On the other hand I can understand one would not want to quirk all the broken machines individually...
<smb> I guess it is too much optimism to hope there would be a way to do a runtime check on brokenness
<diwic> heh, the reason why we need these quirks in the first place because the runtime brokenness check isn't working well enough...
<diwic> when is the 2.6.37 window going to open?
<smb> Doh! Ok, so for stable it feels like rather quirking the machines and for upstream the run-time check should get fixed (if that is possible)
<bryceh> smb, up late?
<smb> diwic, Depends when .36 gets out... Haven't looked today. apw what was you estimate
<smb> bryceh, No reasonable time. My clock says 10:50am
<smb> bryceh, Maybe you meant diwic 
 * diwic is in the same time zone as smb 
<bryceh> possibly nick collision
<diwic> Should those fixes be sent to greg as well even if there is no "upstream counterpart"?
<lucent> diwic: it appears bonnie++ depends on the filesystem layer;  know of a tool that allows me to test a block storage device without putting a filesystem on it?
<smb> diwic, I would do so with explaining why. 
<diwic> lucent, are you sure you asked the right person?
<lucent> destructive tests are fine, preferred even so this can be repeated without special requirement
<RAOF> bryceh: There's nothing like intel's debuggage, although it wouldn't be impossible to add - radeon already has a bunch of hangcheck features.
<lucent> oh
<smb> diwic, Or do you think upstream might go with quirking the single machines until a better solution is found
<lucent> diwic: my mistake name-tab failure here
<lucent> cking: bonnie++ requires a filesystem, I think?   any tool you know that can work without the requirement for a filesystem?
<diwic> smb, so quirk individual machines for stable and try to get entire controllers into 2.6.37?
<smb> diwic, I would probably discuss this with upstream. If quirking the entire controller is felt as not dangerous it mightbe acceptable for stable, too. Or they want to fix the detection and that might be more complicated. Then quirking the individual devices would be better for stable
<bryceh> RAOF, bug #649141 is what I've been chasing.  I'm looking for what the next level of debugging would be for this.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649141 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request - EIP: [<f959ae41>] snd_ctl_poll (Followed by system lockup) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649141
<cking> lucent, did make a tool called iobenchmark which I put in my ppa (it's under the karmic series). that does testing on a raw device.
<lucent> cking: looking for that now, thank you
<cking> run it with -R (read) or -W (write) and specify the raw device with -f, e.g. -f /dev/sdX - it will destroy any existing  data on the device 
<lucent> is it aware of the capacity of the underlying device?
<cking> it's fairly hacky code, so if it breaks, you keep the pieces.
<diwic> bryceh, were you listening to music through HDMI or the HDA-realtek? 
<lucent> i.e. any reason not to run it on a 1TB drive (knowing that it's a destructive test, yes)
<cking> lucent, I've never tested it on anything so large. It may take a few hours as it repeats the read/writes many times
<lucent> good to know, thanks
<cking> lucent, what do you want to test?
<bryceh> diwic, yes through snd_hda_codec_realtek, not hdmi
<lucent> cking: I need to reproduce a bug somewhere between the filesystem layer -> express PCI card -> firewire 1394b OHCI -> random gamma rays
<lucent> I suspect it's firewire related but I want a process to reproduce and not just this willy nilly data loss I've been running into on one of two firewire adapters since an upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 and the new kernel
<lucent> need to trigger this and would rather not rely on a working filesystem because it's going to get hosed anyways if I do trigger the bug
<cking> lucent, so you may or may not need a mix of data bursts, random I/O patterns to reproduce. Best start with something simple like dd'ing to the device and working up more complex tests if that fails to reproduce
<lucent> okay...  dd'ing zeroes?   /dev/urandom ?
<diwic> bryceh, so I noticed that the first one said snd_ctl_poll+ something. Are the freezes always related to snd_-something, or it is just random stuff?
<lucent> never had to test a block device beyond seeing if just zero'es can be written to it
<cking> dd'ing zeros is faster than reading from /dev/urandom, so try that
<lucent> thanks for the advice, I'm relieved to hear suggestions
<lucent> this is making me a little crazy
<bryceh> diwic, I've only seen that one that was snd_* related; the other freezes I've not gotten any info other than what I've specified in the comments
<bryceh> diwic, aside from the snd_* one, the other freezes have been associated with playing a game that uses mesa, so that's why I'm suspecting a mesa/3d/dri causation there
<diwic> bryceh, okay. Let me know if things starting to point more towards the snd area
<apw> smb, well we are at -rc6 so a couple of weeks likely
<smb> diwic, ^
<apw> he has been averaging -rc6 to -rc8 the last 6 or so releases, so it could be now and it could be 2 weeks hard to be more accurate
<diwic> okay
 * smb has about 10mins till check-in
<smb> Actually no, now!
<apw> good luck
<apw> let me know when you land
<Laney> Are you aware of a regression in M where wireless is incredibly slow when running on battery, but fine on power?
<Laney> (MBP 7.1 here, fwiw)
<apw> Laney, not heard that reported no ... though being a macbook nothing would supprise me
<Laney> some kind of over-zealous power management perhaps? Renders wireless performance pretty unusable.
<Laney> apw: Indeed, anyway it coincided with my maverick upgrade
 * apw uses M based systems generally in that mode a lot, so its not systemic
<Laney> indeed, I suspect it it hardware specific
<Laney> I filed 651008 about it
<apw> yep, macbooks are about the most difficult to get documentation for out there, apple is not keen that other OSs run on their h/w
<apw> bug 651008
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651008 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression in wireless performance under Maverick (broadcom) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651008
<popey> ahh Laney I didn't realise it only affected you on battery. I have only tested when on mains
<Laney> popey: yeah, *just* figured that out
<popey> oh :)
<Laney> I realised it was intermittent, but didn't link it to this here wire supplying juice
 * popey subscrib0rs
<apw> Laney, ok so thats BCM4322, all the kit  i have which uses the binary-junk dirver is 4312 ... does no show anything like this
<apw> Laney, are you using 11n ?
<Laney> apw: no, b+g
<apw> popey, do you have one of these mac nightmares ?
<Laney> I tried to boot the lucid kernel but it never made it to X unfortunately
<apw> Laney, i am a little supprised at that
<Laney> yeah I just got a vt and couldn't start gdm manually
<Laney> admittedly I didn't poke too hard
<popey> apw: i do have one of those lovely apple laptops, yes
<apw> popey, i feel for you
<popey> meh
<popey> i get that a lot. 
<Laney> it actually work(ed in lucid)s quite well
<apw> yeah thats cause lucid has a year old kernel in it ... takes about that long for the kernel to catch up with every random change apple makes
<apw> i am supprised that the 7's are working yet, i still see trouble with the 5's
<apw> not that i have a clue waht the difference between a 5 and a 7 are of course
<popey> you may recall the fun we had with the sata bus on this device which means 10.04 can't see the hard disk
<Laney> oh yeah, 10.04.1 then ;)
<apw> Laney, popey, odder is that the wl driver you are using is bit for bit identicle between the two releases
<Laney> apw: Yeah, I'm wondering if it's some power management the kernel is doing
<apw> Laney, so what graphics does this have?  as the logical test is running a lucid kernel
<Laney> trying to blat it into low power mode unsuitably
<apw> Laney, that kind of thing is normally in the driver
<Laney> oh ok
<apw> and as its a binary driver we cirtianly arn't telling it to do anything speciifc
<Laney> I'm using -nvidia too
<apw> heh talka bout putting all the worst bits in the one box ...
<apw> shame its such a pretty box you cannot resist paying for them
<popey> It's a very pretty box :)
<popey> damnit!
<cking> that's the beauty of proprietary kit
<apw> yep ... isn't it just
<apw> stil another year an maybe we'll have decent bcm drivers 
<Laney> well work purchased it for me, didn't have a choice
<cking> shiny on the outside... closed on the inside
<popey> I purchased mine on advice of a Canonical employee who told me 'everything works'
<popey> I suspect he uses OSX though.
<Laney> speaking of work, must head in now
<Laney> back soon chaps
<apw> popey, well and as apple randomly sub in components, you can only say that about the one you have in your hand not the next one you buy
 * penguin42 has noticed a little quad of 4 kernel oopses that look the same that I think I might half see what's happening - someone want to have a look? Bug 640154 bug 646215 and bug 653591; I've got a bit of a description as the last comment on bug 632430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640154 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference in ips_adjust in intel_ips on Sony VPC-B11KGX (affects: 2) (heat: 200)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640154
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646215 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null) - ips_adjust in intel_ips (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646215
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[18446744058.496026] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null) ips_adjust in intel_ips (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632430 in linux (Ubuntu) "ips-adjust - BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null) (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632430
<apw> penguin42, or is ips null
<penguin42> apw: Don't think so, it's used a few lines earlier and generally used all over in that file
<apw> penguin42, i am guessing actually that gpu_lower is null
<apw> that seems to match your mental image too
<penguin42> apw: Yeh, I think what's happening is that it's found to be null, the thing that looks for it sets gpu_turbo_enabled to false so that line isn't called, and then something later - e.g. update_turbo_limits or ips_irq_handler turns it back on
 * penguin42 doesn't have the hardware to find out; I just noticed the 4 similar oopses
<apw> penguin42, do the people on the bugs find it happens always/readily ?
<penguin42> apw: It's not obvious, I think some of them are just where the system told them to report it; one of them commented it happened coming out of hibernation, another got a 'CPU power or thermal limit exceeded' just before it
<apw> we'd expect to see the CPU power thing in some cases, as that would indicate this code is triggered, and possibly a resume also makes sense if it was on before the resume
<apw> and the susped/hibernate made things cooler
<penguin42> apw: The update_turbo_limits says it's 'Used at init time and for runtime BIOS support, which requires polling the regs for updates (as a result of AC->DC transition for example).' so I wouldn't be surprised if it got kicked during a hibernate
<apw> right
<penguin42> I find it curious it seems to be 3/4 are VAIOs
<apw> did you say one got a message about being disabled on boot
<apw> penguin42, probabally common h/w would trigger this, so not so supprising
<penguin42> apw: One of the boot logs had a ' failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled' which is the message it prints when it's looking for gpu_lower and finds it's NULL
<apw> yeah
<apw> thats the one, thanks
<penguin42> on a different question, if I've built the kernel from the ubuntu git using AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic   is there a way just to do a make to rebuild a module or two rather than the whole package if I'm just adding some debugging?
<apw> penguin42, looks like we could hit this if we have polling turned on
<apw> penguin42, yep remove the build stamp in debian/stamps
<apw> and then rebuild it as normal (obviously not cleaning it)
<penguin42> apw: Using the debian/rules binary-generic or with a make ?
<apw> yeah d/r b-g
<apw> ok i think i can see how this might trigger and how only some machines would be affected
<apw> will think on how we might avoid it
<penguin42> apw: Could check whether gpu_lower is NULL after all the places that set gpu_turbo_enabled
<apw> well its where we try and enable it, we should check if we managed to get the symbols
<apw> and abort the enable
<penguin42> apw: Yeh, it does that during the initial enable
<apw> yeah but not during a polled enable.
 * apw will try and make it do something sensible ... and we can ask them to test
<penguin42> apw: Yeh, might be right to bounce it off Jesse Barnes ?
<apw> yep will send it to him as well
<penguin42> apw: Maybe just change ips->gpu_turbo_enabled = (ips->gpu_lower!=NULL)  && !(hts & HTS_GTD_DIS);  ?
<apw> penguin42, thats the kind of thing want as a minium for sure
<penguin42> hmm breakfast I think
<pmatulis> has anyone else heard of a problem with the last kernel update on lucid that prevents booting with lvm setups (seeing a simple '/ over lvm' case here)?
<apw> pmatulis, not heard anything like that no
<Haegin> hi, who is the best person to talk to to request a patch being added to the kernel or does that have to happen upstream? It's for adding driver support for a usb remote.
<apw> Haegin, normally you would suggest it on kernel-team list
<apw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Can I get a patch included in the Ubuntu Kernel? / How can I submit a patch to the Ubuntu Kernel?
<Haegin> apw: ok, thanks
<JFo> A lalalala OOh
<JFo> gah! 
<JFo> where did that come from?
<penguin42> apw: Looks like that ips stuff has done the job for people
<apw> penguin42, thanks
<penguin42> apw: What made you realise to use the _busy flag?
<apw> penguin42, actually thats not a flag, its the primary routine the outer loop uses
<penguin42> ah ok
<apw> penguin42, but great thanks for followoing up, i'll get that submitted where it needs to be tommorrow
<penguin42> apw: No problem; I just started realising I'd seen a few with similar oops; it would be kind of nice if launchpad could group oopses based on the backtrace
<apw> penguin42, thanks for that, its great when people help out this way
<apw> penguin42, but yes its on our 'launchpad can you help with this' list
<MorkBork> i think there may be a bug involving ahci or ata in the latest karmic kernel
<MorkBork> (2.6.32-25.44)
<MorkBork> so far i havent been able to reproduce it with 2.6.32-24.43
<penguin42> apw: You know that lshw bug from the other week? There are still a bunch of open oopses from it; what's the right thing to do, now it's fixed is it right to merge them?
<MorkBork> dunno why i said karmic
<MorkBork> meant lucid
<MorkBork> ><
<bjf> MorkBork, what is the issue that you are seeing?
<MorkBork> seeing a lot of errors in dmesg when i do heavy disk io (checking a raid array for example)
<penguin42> MorkBork: Want to pastebin them?
<MorkBork> typically "failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED"
<MorkBork> yea
<MorkBork> i was grepping syslog
<MorkBork> i booted  2.6.32-24.43 and havent been able to reproduce it yet
<MorkBork> i reproduced it three times after an hour or so of checking arrays with 2.6.32-25.44
<MorkBork> oh and "failed to read log page 10h (errno=-5)"
<MorkBork> which i see mentioned in one of the patches but i didnt see how it could cause this
<penguin42> MorkBork: I'd look for the first weird errors, once something goes wrong then what comes afterwards can be less meaningful
<MorkBork> the 'failed to read log page' is typically the first
<MorkBork> but im making a paste
<MorkBork> heres the second time it happened
<MorkBork> http://pastebin.com/Pd89dHeh
<MorkBork> the first time it happened it was a lot messier
<MorkBork> id say that was about 60% into the array check, and it ended up being completed successfully, the disk didnt get booted, etc
<MorkBork> here was the third time it happened
<MorkBork> http://pastebin.com/7mRCVv4c
<MorkBork> probably 20% into a array check
<penguin42> MorkBork: Not happ yis it
<MorkBork> i dont see the "failed to read log page" message that time
<MorkBork> well now that i booted into the 24.43 kernel i havent been able to reproduce it
<MorkBork> here was the first time it happened
<MorkBork> (triggered by the cron job that checks arrays sunday morning)
<MorkBork> http://pastebin.com/N5mgVUxa
<MorkBork> it was messy
<MorkBork> even ended up logging a bunch of ATA errors on the drive itself (with SMART)
<MorkBork> i googled a bunch and it seems like these errors are similar to the ones people got when there was a kernel bug in an nvidia sata driver
<MorkBork> this is an amd controller in ahci mode
<MorkBork> im gonna keep trying to reproduce it in 24.43 but its running strong
<MorkBork> each one of those pastes is after a restart too
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-05
<MorkBork> still couldnt reproduce it with 24.43
<MorkBork> so whatever's borked, it happened somewhere between 24.43 and 25.44
<MorkBork> ive tried to look at nearly every commit that looks even remotely relevant
<MorkBork> i guess ill try booting 25.44 with atapi_an=1
<MorkBork> thats the only thing that seems generic enough to matter
<MorkBork> about 40% though and no errors yet
<MorkBork> although if libata.atapi_an=1 fixes it i have no idea why
<MorkBork> typically the errors dont occur until 60-80ish though, but heres hopin'
<MorkBork> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.32.y.git;a=commitdiff;h=bf874fa732c8499a46f2f63a9f973322241955a9;hp=6455cfc45fbc60febd57b52720aa949f48bff6c7
<MorkBork> looks like that is what was causing the issue
<MorkBork> i cant reproduce the errors with libata.atapi_an=1
<bjf[afk]> MorkBork, please file a bug
<MorkBork> with kernel.org or ubuntu?
<MorkBork> i originally came here because i thought it might be ubuntu specific but it looks like it isnt
 * abogani waves all
<abogani> Any DKMS guru here? :-)
 * RAOF knows a bit
<abogani> RAOF: I installed nvidia-current on my laptop which use real time kernel. When it is installing I can see that all things go well for -generic. When it try to build for real time kernel it incur in troubles: It try to build two times the driver from the same kernel. So the second attempt protest "This driver was already built for this kernel" and dpkg exit failing
<abogani> Could you suggest something?
<RAOF> Do you have logs?  It's quite possible that the nvidia driver won't actually build properly against -rt.
<abogani> RAOF: I have patched it and it works if I installed compiled driver manually.
<RAOF> It might be more obvious with the dkms log.
<abogani> Log file is on my laptop at home. Unfortunately now I'm at work. Which is exactly the log file /var/log/dkms.log, right?
<RAOF> That should be it, yeah.
<abogani> RAOF: Thanks.
<lucent> hey I just hit what I think might be the firewire related bug that bit me last week, again
<lucent> http://pastebin.com/FmyR1DWF
<lucent> what's going on there is I have 2 firewire adapters, one is internal and one is expresscard
<lucent> I unplug the storage device from the expresscard firewire adapter, then plug it in to the built-in one
<lucent> what do I do now, though?  
<lucent> ping :)
<smb> lucent, I am not sure I can tell you much you do not know already. I am not to deep in the firewire code. But apparently you disconnect your drive and it seems the cleanup is not complete. So when you plug it in again it tries to come up as sdb again, but it fails to even read the partition table from there.
<abogani> http://trojmiasto.gazeta.pl/trojmiasto/51,35612,8465339.html?i=0
<bjf> MorkBork, hey, if you are still around, file the bug with both ubuntu against the "linux" package and with upstream, we can tie the two together, also if you'd put the bug number in this channel, i'd appreciate it, thanks
<tseliot> apw, smb: what command do you use to generate a kernel abi? Is there some script that does it?
<tseliot> e.g. in debian.$MY_FLAVOUR/abi/2.6.35-5.0/i386/$MY_FLAVOUR
<smb> tseliot, if you mean to get the abi files there is a script in debian/scripts/misc/get_abis. That requries the files to be uploaded though
<tseliot> smb: yes, that's exactly what I meant to say
<tseliot> smb: what shall I do if my kernel is based on maverick's? I have only created my own flavour starting from maverick -generic
<tseliot> smb: it should be fine to use that script if I haven't changed anything else, I guess
<smb> The files are also generated when you do a compile. So you could copy them for the flavor from the build
<smb> I guess that flavor only is intended for i386 and amd64. So you not need to get compiles from porter
<smb> s
<manjo> bjf, do we have a meeting this week ? 
<tseliot> smb: yes, it's just for i386
<bjf> manjo, that's what the channel topic says, and my email from yesterday (yes we do)
<manjo> bjf, ah thanks ... sorry missed that mail
<bjf> manjo, this will be the last one for this dev cycle, the next won't be until after plumbers
<manjo> bjf, got it thanks! 
<smb> tseliot, actually, for the first run you would place ignore-abi and ignore.modules files to the right place in the abi directory
<smb> tseliot, Which I have to look up myself, cause I forget everytime
<smb> tseliot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#ABI should help there
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<tseliot> smb: right but I guess that's necessary if the files aren't on zync?
<tseliot> smb: I built kernels ignoring the abi in the past but, since this branch will end up on zync, I was wondering if there's a way to generate proper abi files instead of overriding the abi check
 * smb gets back
<smb> tseliot, Right, that you basically do by run the compile once
<tseliot> smb: ok, I'll do that. Thanks
<smb> And then you find the abi files for that new version under debian.*/abi/i386/...
<tseliot> right
<bjf> smb,  there is the "xen typo" commit in 2.6.32.24 that i'd like to get applied, i've done it to ubuntu-lucid master branch and am doing a test build
<bjf> smb, this needs to be applied to the ec2 branch and get a upload done right?
<smb> bjf, Yes, it has likely the most impact for ec2
<smb> bjf, What I am wondering about is whether we currently can or should rebase it
<bjf> smb, normally we'd pick this patch up via a rebase of ec2
<bjf> smb, how would you like to do it this time?
<bjf> smb, we don't have a tag to rebase to right now
<smb> bjf, Maybe for ec2 makeing a new upload with the same base and the patch on top would be best. It should resolve into nothingness when rebasing on top of a master that contains it.
<bjf> smb, so just apply the patch to the tip of current ec2 and then do an upload with that, sounds good to me, i'll make it so
<smb> bjf, Ok, yeah. Sounds like the best option for the moment
<bjf> smb, that was my thinking as well, just wanted to dbl check
<bjf> smb, in the rebase work that jj did it looks like that fix already got applied so nothing to do :-)
<smb> bjf, Heh, perfect. Guess he fixed it on the fly then
<bjf> smb, spoke too soon, just a sec
<smb> oh ok
<smb> It does not help that it is just a single letter added. :)
<bjf> true :-)
<bjf> smb, ah! ec2 has not been rebased with the stable update that was broken so the patch won't apply yet
<jjohansen> heh, what is broken in ec2?
<bjf> smb, that was in the most recent stable update which we have not done an upload for yet
<bjf> jjohansen, nothing at this point
<smb> Ah, so no action required either. And when we do, we have the whole set of patches to rebase to
<jjohansen> ah, okay, then I won't feel obliged to stick around
<bjf> smb, yup, but i've applied the patch to master and we'll be already when we next rebase ec2
<smb> bjf, ack
<bjf> jjohansen, nope, nothing to see here
<lag> apw: Are you guys still around?
<apw> lag hi
<lag> apw: How easy would it be for you to create new new chroots on our build server?
<apw> what you need
<lag> natty
<apw> on which
<apw> there is no such thing
<lag> Then how I compile for natty?
<apw> there is no such thing ?
<lag> Eh?
<apw> natty doesn't exist yet so how could we build for it
<apw> just build in maverick till the archive opens for natty
<lag> Okay
 * lag wonders how to fool his scripts into chrooting into a maverick chroot!
 * apw has a line which does s/natty/maverick in his tooling
<lag> Yeah, just doing the same thing here
<penguin42> apw: That intel_ips bug - I wonder if the question that should actually have been asked was why can't it find that symbol?
<apw> penguin42, do they have intel graphics ?
<penguin42> apw: Isn't all that stuff for the i3/i5/small i7's that have combo graphics?
<lag> apw: Would a symbolic link work? ln -s maverick-armel natty-armel
<penguin42> apw: One of the reporters had an Acer Aspire 5820TG which is i7-620M (that has Intel graphics) but lists itslef as ATI Mobility Radeon
<penguin42> apw: It could be a module load ordering problem or on a laptop with a choice of graphics cards depend which is in use
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in 20 minutes
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Meeting starting now
<bjf> ##
<rsalveti> ogasawara: cooloney: I updated bug 607250 with the sru
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607250 in linux-linaro (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "omapdss: VDDA_DAC regulator on IGEPv2 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607250
<rsalveti> both patches are not applied upstream, so can be considered as sauce
<rsalveti> ogasawara: do you want me to change the patch title or you can do that?
 * rsalveti brb
<ogasawara> rsalveti: I can do it
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Maverick Kernel Version: 2.6.35 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - November-9 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<rsalveti> ogasawara: thanks :-)
<cooloney> ogasawara, thanks for the omap things
<njin> hello to all; in this case who is wrong, apport or python ?   apport[5800]: segfault at 10020 ip 00000000004542f3 sp 00007fffd9a4d670 error 4 in python2.6[400000+21a000]   Thanks
 * ogasawara lunch
<nou> what's ubuntu's equivalent for http://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/ch-common-tasks.html ?
<JFo> nou: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/
<JFo> I like Debian's layout though
<JFo> very easy to find things
<nou> i guess what i need is a mix of BuildYourOwnKernel and KernelForIdiots
<nou> btw i'm used to irc topics :-)
<JFo> heh
<penguin42> nou: The one I've used is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
 * JFo needs to look at that page
<JFo> didn't know it existed
<JFo> oh man that is old
<nou> penguin42: i went on this one, i quite of stopped reading when i saw the "Also note that this page describes how to do things for the Edgy (2.6.17)" sentence
<penguin42> nou: Keep reading, it works for them all
<JFo> The disclaimer is right though
<nou> makes me think of debian's cdebootstrap not knowing more recent than hardy :)
<JFo> heh
<nou> anyway, thx for your answers
<stenten> Is there a place to download old kernels (2.6.35-16 specifically) to see where a bug was introduced?
<nou> using the git repository might be a way
<stenten> I found the source as a tar file, but the packages have been taken down; I'm assuming they're not archived somewhere?
<JFo> stenten, we have been discussing the utility of having an "old kernel storage"
<JFo> but I think I remember there being a repository somewhere that we kept them for a time
<JFo> not 100% on my memory though
<JFo> and I can't find the link I thought I had
 * JFo digs some more
<stenten> hmm, maybe in the kernel-ppa? I'll search around, thanks....
<JFo> I really need a better link library
<JFo> stenten, nope looked there already
<stenten> heh
<JFo> I thought it was a LP link
<stenten> I think I found the line in the changelog that probably caused the bug, so I'll just ask them to revert the config option in -22 and test it.
<JFo> stenten, sounds good
<stenten> thanks for your time, JFo~
<JFo> stenten, my pleasure as always :)
<manjo> anyone know when the kernel tracks will be up on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-06
<lucent> smb: thanks for "breaking it down" to me I find that helpful, those messages are confusing to me without the explanation
<lucent> ping?
<lucent> could use advice about getting more detailed debug info
<MTecknology> http://qdb.us/224378
<MTecknology> Thought you guys might enjoy that one a little.
<ikepanhc> well, this story tells us that installing openssh-server on my desktop is very important
<tseliot> cking_: is there a reason why you didn't include this patch in Maverick's kernel? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/507154/
<cking_> tseliot, 'cos it's only just been accepted upstream, and I was waiting to see if it was the best solution
<cking_> it cycled a few changes and is expected to land mid october
<tseliot> cking_: ok, is the patch fine as it is on pastebin? 
<tseliot> for 2.6.35, that is
<cking_> nope, I will submit it as a SRU once I'm sure it's landed in acpica 
<tseliot> cking_: I'm asking only because I'd like to include it in my kernel (not in maverick). Can you point me to a more updated version of the patch, please?
<cking_> tseliot, I'll mail you the patch
<tseliot> cking_: thanks a lot
<cking_> sent
<JFo> going to be out a bit this morning... serious insomnia issues last night. medication finally deciding to kick in it seems
<JFo> only 8 hours late
<smb> pmatulis, Re: LVM, tried a few things with the current lucid kernel and lvm and did not see any issues. There has been someone mentioning an error message which would be fixed by a patch currently also missing in lucid. But I was not able to reproduce it.
<ogra_ac> ogasawara, tgardner, hey
<tgardner> ogra_ac, dude
<ogra_ac> tgardner, dod cooloney already contact you ?
<ogra_ac> *did
<tgardner> ogra_ac, about what?
<ogra_ac> we have an x-loader change for omap4 that requires an in-sync kernel upload
<ogra_ac> wiht a small patch
<cooloney> tgardner, yeah, just wanna talk with you
<cooloney> ogra_ac, we need to make sure the audio patch will upload 
<ogra_ac> release team is fine with omap4 changes at this time (we made that clear in advance)
<lag> JFo: Where is the most recent top50?
<tgardner> cooloney, I was just about to upload your ASOC changes.
<ogra_ac> the audio patch can go in worst case as sru its not as critical as the booting
<cooloney> tgardner, yeah, i was also just got another important patch fixing the display issue today
<cooloney> will post it out soon
<ogra_ac> tgardner, hold on then, we just got another (way smaller) patch from TI Nice
<tgardner> cooloney, ogra_ac: I've pushed to the git repo, but haven't uploaded. I'll just wait until I see your next patch set?
<cooloney> tgardner, thanks a lot. please wait for a while for my post
<tgardner> cooloney, will do
<cooloney> tgardner, thanks a lot, man
 * ogra_ac hugs tgardner 
<tgardner> ogra_ac, no hugging in the kernel team. 
<tgardner> we let dholbach take care of all our hugging duties :)
<ogra_ac> lol
<lag> I think we should have a prettier 'hugger'
<lag> tgardner: Where is the latest and greatest Top50?
 * cooloney think kissing is more popular than hugging in kernel team. lol
<pmatulis> smb: ok.  fyi, henninge is the warthog that was bitten
<lag> cooloney: Remind me not to share a room with you at sprint
<lag> apw: Top50?
<lag> Someone, anyone?
<lag> I have this one: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ogasawara/kernel-buglist-top50.html
<lag> But it appears to be out of date: May 26 2010 0:18 UTC
<bjf> lag: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/jfo/kernel-Top50.html
<lag> That's better
<lag> Thanks Brad
<bjf> lag: look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Tagging
<bjf> lag, from there is the link to what needs to be reviewed as well as the top 50
<lag> Lovely, thanks!
<ogra_ac> diwic, so what would you propose wrt sound on omap4/panda ?
<ogra_ac> do you think calling alsactl init is to hackish ?
 * ogra_ac thinks its the least ugly workaround
<diwic> ogra_ac, are you running pulseaudio at all?
<ogra_ac> diwic, all i do is put the file into /usr/share/alsa/init, apply the one line patch to 00main and put alsactl init into rc.local (so it gets executed on boot)
<ogra_ac> the whole rest of the system is completely unmodified
<ogra_ac> so yes, pule works fine
<ogra_ac> *pulse
<ogra_ac> note that all sound is compiled in in this kernel
<ogra_ac> no modules here
<diwic> ogra_ac, so pulse saves and restores volumes, enabling users to change it on the fly. But then it can't handle all the crazy control names this chip has
<ogra_ac> right
<ogra_ac> and device 0 isnt linked up to a codec by default
<ogra_ac> pules only uses device 0 by default
<ogra_ac> *pulse
<diwic> ogra_ac, so are there any volume controls that pulse actually control?
<diwic> ogra_ac, have you written a custom PA mixer profile?
<ogra_ac> it controls hw 0,0 once alsa is active
<ogra_ac> no
<ogra_ac> i didnt touch pulse
<ogra_ac> i only initialize alsa 
<diwic> ogra_ac, I'm just trying to figure out what pulseaudio should do and what alsactl init should do here, to make sure they don't collide
<ogra_ac> one of these controls lins hw 0,0 to a codec it seems
<ogra_ac> *links
<ogra_ac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/637947/+attachment/1673694/+files/omap4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_ac> (dont ask me which though, i just took TIs .conf file and adapted it to an init file)
<ogra_ac> the way TI does it currently is to hack up default.pa
<ogra_ac> and to use an amixer shellscript 
<diwic> ogra_ac, so yes, try alsactl init, that would probably be best
<ogra_ac> using the "init way" i dont need to touch pulse at all
<diwic> ogra_ac, after that, test if you can modify volume in pulse, that it actually affects playback volume, and that the new volume is remembered across reboots
 * ogra_ac tries to find a way to call it from a udev rule though
<diwic> um, that should be easy I think
<ogra_ac> diwic, it definitely controls it, i'm not sure its persistent over reboots
<diwic> RUN+="alsactl init"
<ogra_ac> diwic, well, there is not much info the soundcard exposes, i want thet rule to only affect this card indeed
<ogra_ac> heh
<ogra_ac> yeah, i know what to do to exec it 
<ogra_ac> but if i want the rule in libasound2 it needs to be specific enough to not call it for all sound devices
<ogra_ac> and there are not many things exposed to udev it seems 
<diwic> aha, but it should be something in sysfs you could use?
<ogra_ac> that would allow me to distinguish the parent device 
<ogra_ac> prob is that the sysfs tree just uses soc-audio as parent
<diwic> I think you usually trigger on /dev/snd/controlC0 
<ogra_ac> right
<ogra_ac> but thats to general for my taste 
<ogra_ac> i dont want to call the rule for intel hda :)
 * ogra_ac goes digging
<ogra_ac> would you mention at the bug that the alsactl init way looks ok from a sound guy's perspective ?
<ogra_ac> (so i can get an sru)
<diwic> 80-alsa.rules calls alsa-utils
<ogra_ac> yep
<diwic> look at /sbin/alsa-utils , function preinit_levels_on_card - seems to be a place where you can put in hacks? ;-)
<ogra_ac> heh, thanks 
 * ogra_ac tests reboot persistence now
<ogra_ac> yay, works fine :)
<ogra> tgardner, so if cooloneys patch hits the git tree, feel free to upload, i just pushed the x-loader patch 
<tgardner> ogra: in progress
<ogra_ac> tgardner, err, bryan just says its not in the git tree yet
<tgardner> ogra: like I said, its in progress. I'll get it pushed soon, then upload thereafter.
<ogra_ac> ah, it just only hit the ML
<ogra_ac> ok, thanks
 * ogra_ac clams down a bit :)
<ogra_ac> (calms too)
<rsalveti> tgardner: thanks :-)
<tgardner> ogra, rsalveti: pushed (you'll need to rebase). I'll upload in a bit.
<rsalveti> tgardner: cool, thanks a lot
<rsalveti> tgardner: we own you a beer for sure
<tgardner> rsalveti, :) I'm having one as we speak.
<rsalveti> tgardner: oh, I wish I could haha
<rsalveti> but we're at TI
<rsalveti> we're all dressed and behaving well
<tgardner> rsalveti, I guess thats the advantage of working at home.
<tgardner> I'm neither dressed, nor do I behave well.
<rsalveti> tgardner: for sure
<rsalveti> hehe
<manjo> tgardner, any thoughts on the mail I sent you regarding the 2 slots ?
 * cooloney just crashed his macbookpro, since it is lucid.
 * cooloney is upgrading it to maverick, shame
<tgardner> manjo, patience lad. I referred it to pgraner.
<manjo> :)
<pgraner> manjo, schedule is not set yet I've got it on the list
<manjo> pgraner, thanks
<cking_> ah, better do some blueprints myself
 * cking_ tries to figure out how much H/W he needs to take to the office tomorrow
<cking_> eek, too much
<lag> When bisecting, is there any way to make the builds faster?
<tgardner> cking_, bring it in a roller bag
<cking_> roller bag(s)
<tgardner> lag, nap while building
<cking_> heh, no multi tasking then?
<bjf> lag, aren't you using the "--build-faster" flag?
<penguin42> lag: -j n on make or DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=n  for parallel builds
<lag> A user has mentioned creating a script which configures the .config for current HW
<lag> Thus only building necessary functionality 
<lag> Feasible? 
<cooloney> lag: maybe create some STAMP file in debian build directory
<lag> To do what?
<cooloney> i was just told before, never tried that
<lag> But what would it achieve?
<cooloney> tgardner, cking_ or bjf might know that 
<cooloney> lag: do you wanna to just build some specific driver files after your whole building?
<tgardner> lag, you can rebuild fairly quickly by removing the stamp file
<cooloney> tgardner: yeah, i mixed them
<lag> tgardner: I have done that in the past, but it won't work for large diff bisecs for ~1yr
<cooloney> lag: oh, that large change won't help build faster.
<lag> Which is my point
<cooloney> lag: that's painful. maybe building on our build machine?
<lag> tgardner: Can you install the latest kernel-package on our build machine please?
<tgardner> lag, wtf are you talking about?
<lag> tgardner: I don't know how to say it any clearer :)
<tgardner> lag, in a schroot?
<lag> apt-get install kernel-package 
<lag> I am currently in an i386 chroot yes
<tgardner> lag, which schroot? maverick? lucid? 
<lag> Maverick please
<tgardner> lag, installed.
<tgardner> lag, why are you using this? I'm not particularly interested in supporting make-kpkg
<lag> tgardner: I'm building a Linus kernel
<cooloney> tgardner: in the cross compiling patch you just pushed into our tree, there is a typo in the comment
<cooloney> dpk- should be dpkg-
<tgardner> cooloney, um, what?
<tgardner> cooloney, I'll get apw to fix it.
<cooloney> tgardner: np, :)
<tgardner> cooloney, I really want him to add it the debian commonization
 * manjo sees trouble ahead with Maverick on Toshiba NB305... 
<cking_> manjo, most toshiba machines are problematic
<manjo> yep
<manjo> this one especially coz we are hung on splash screen
<tgardner> cking_, dude, you coming to Millbank tomorrow?
<apw> cooloney, you need some apple juice
<ogra_ac> apw, do i need to take care (we're about to leave for lunch)
<apw> ogra_ac, the error is in a comment ... nothing to worry about
<ogra_ac> apw, i meant about the apple juice 
<apw> ogra_ac, heh no ... 
 * cooloney likes apple juice,
<manjo> cooloney, try it with titos 
<cking_> tgardner, yep, I'm packing my bags right now
<cking_> had a hospital appointment today, so that threw the spanner in the works 
<cooloney> manjo: what's titos?
<manjo> cooloney, fine vodka made in Austin 
<cking_> rats, not enough room for lego auto-finger
<manjo> cking_, is it the same spanner apw keeps referring to ? 
<cooloney> apw: for cross compiling my ti-omap4, i just need to run dpkg-buildpackage -B -aarmel?
<cking_> manjo, possibly
<cooloney> manjo: great, man. let's drink tonight.
<manjo> :)
<cking_> hrm, my 10Kg transformer is too big to pack. 
<apw> cooloney, maybe :)
<tgardner> cooloney, echo "dpkg-buildpackage -B -aarmel"|schroot -c maverick-amd64
<jcastro> kernel guys submitting blueprints: stop for a minute please!
<tgardner> cooloney, turn off tools building
<jcastro> we need to fix your naming convention
<tgardner> jcastro, whick kernel guys? smb?
<jcastro> andy, bader so far.
<smb> I am not doing anything anymore
<tgardner> jcastro, his name is spelled 'smb'
<jcastro> but if you're working on them I am sending a mail to -devel in a minute so we don't waste your time
<jcastro> woo, I'll fix them for you
 * cking_ postpones to tomorrow then
<cooloney> tgardner and apw, got it, building on server now
<bjf> vanhoof, around?
<jcastro> ok, sorry for the confusion, I've fixed the blueprints, mail sent to -devel explaining it
<fjohnber> names
<JanC> bah, my gigabit ethernet NIC only works at 100 Mbit/s, seems like that's a common & recurring issue with the e1000e driver?  :-(
<jcrigby> bjf: ping?
<bjf> jcastro, hi
<bjf> jcrigby, sorry, hi
<bjf> jcastro, just ignore me, nothing to see here
<jcrigby> bjf, in your kernel team notes it says something about queuing patches for Maverick SRU
<bjf> jcrigby, which notes are you referring to? and yes we are
<jcrigby> meeting notes from kernel team list
<jcrigby> As mentioned last week, we've been queuing patches for Maverick SRU which includes the latest 2.6.35.5, 2.6.35.6, and 2.6.35.7 stable updates.
<jcrigby> quote^^
<bjf> ah yes,
<jcrigby> but I don't see those in git
<bjf> jcrigby, ogasawara, probably has them queued in her personal repo
<jcrigby> is there a different tree for this?
<jcrigby> oh she is here
<ogasawara> jcrigby: yep, not pushed the official Maverick repo in case some last minute patches need to get applied and uploaded I didn't want to have to deal with the hundreds of stable patches
<jcrigby> I was looking for wrong nick
<bjf> jcrigby, git:/kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ogasawara/ubuntu-maverick.git
<jcrigby> ogasawara, bfj: ok I see now
<jcrigby> so if I wanted to work ahead I could do a new linaro tree based on that, but of course it might change
<ogasawara> jcrigby: Am actually getting ready to re-base my tree to be against the latest official Maverick tree (had some last minute patches come in this morning that need to go in the day-0 upload)
<jcrigby> so what is target day for day-0
<cooloney> ogasawara: is the stable rebasing necessary for ti-omap4, do you think? 
<jcrigby> we want to do one last linaro based on your day-0
<ogasawara> jcrigby: hopefully Oct 10 is the target day for day-0.  ie they'll officially release Maverick and then approve the day-0 upload right after.
<jcrigby> ok, thanks
<ogasawara> jcrigby: I'm finishing up some test builds for the day-0 patch set and then will re-push to the official Maverick linux master
<ogasawara> jcrigby: I can ping you when it's ready so you can get a head start
<jcrigby> ogasawara, thanks!
<ogasawara> cooloney: I haven't been touching the ti-omap4 branch unless requested by yourself or others (ie I've not been automatically applying the stable patch sets to the ti-omap4 branch)
<ogasawara> cooloney: and for the most part, I've been letting tgardner maintain the ti-omap4 branch
<cooloney> ogasawara: yeah, i understand. i will try to rebase stable things after your work. 
<ogasawara> cooloney: ack
<ogasawara> cooloney: thanks
<cooloney> ogasawara: since there are some important arm related fixing in stable releasee
<mpoirier> bjf: do you know if you absolutely have to be part of the kernel team to pull something from zinc ?
<bjf> mpoirier, depends how you are trying to pull something, but anyone should be able to access git://kernel.ubuntu.com
<mpoirier> will someone from linaro be able to get a pull request hosted on kernel.ubuntu.com ?
<bjf> mpoirier, i don't know what the rules are for that but I think so
<mpoirier> bjf: on zinc, under /srv/kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/, we only have references for ubuntu trees.
<mpoirier> how hard/feasible is it to add the linaro tree ?
<bjf> mpoirier, the linaro tree is a topic branch in the maverick tree
<mpoirier> bjf: ti-omap4 is also a topic branch in maverick
<bjf> mpoirier, you are correct
<mpoirier> bjf: and they have to go through the SRU process if they want to add something in there.
<bjf> mpoirier, still don't get your point
<mpoirier> bjf: when tim and I talked about the ftrace feature, we agreed to put it in the linaro tree.
<mpoirier> bjf: that is all I want to do.
<mpoirier> bjf: I was under the impressin that having a pull request for the linaro topic branch in ubuntu would subject me to the SRU process.
<mpoirier> bjf: and if I used their tree, I wouldn't.  I could be mistaking.
<bjf> mpoirier, what about using git://git.linaro.org/kernel/linux-linaro-2.6.35.git?
<bjf> mpoirier, cloning it in your public area on zinc, apply your patches there and submit a pull request from it?
<mpoirier> bjf: hold on a sec, checking something...
<mpoirier> bjf: this morning i tried multiple time to get git://git.linaro.org/ubuntu/linux-linaro.git
<mpoirier> it failed pathetically.
<mpoirier> but it think it was a connectivity issue 'cause now it works.
<mpoirier> I was trying to find other ways to do just that.
<mpoirier> bjf: you can void the last 10 minutes from your memory.
<bjf> mpoirier, heh
 * ogasawara lunch
<mpoirier> bjf: now I remember what the problem was...
<mpoirier> bjf: you can't git clone  git://git.linaro.org/ubuntu/linux-linaro.git from zinc
<mpoirier> bjf: would you have a suggestion ?
<bjf> mpoirier, do you want to end up with a pull request against the official linaro kernel or the linaro topic branch in maverick (and I don't know what the diff between the two is)
<mpoirier> official linaro kernel.
<bjf> mpoirier, then I'd probably make a local clone and then rsync that git tree to my public area on zinc and then I can clone from that
<bjf> mpoirier, it's kind of round-about but it would work
<mpoirier> can you rsync from tangerine ?
<bjf> mpoirier, i think you can but you would have to give it a try to know for sure
<mpoirier> bjf: ya, I was about to write... ok I'll give it a shot.  I wasn't sure is there wasn't another way.
<mpoirier> bfj: rsync it is then.
<cnd> apw, good news!
<cnd> someone posted a patch to a utouch bug that enables multitouch support on synaptics trackpads
<cnd> real multitouch
<cnd> and I think I can fix up the patch so that we can make things work properly AND allow use of the entire touchpad surface!
<Sarvatt> cnd: do you lose tapping? that's kind of the deal breaker, can't imagine using any of my laptop touchpads with the buttons
<cnd> Sarvatt, no loss of tapping
<Sarvatt> nice!
<cnd> it's all in my head right now, how to make this work though
<cooloney> cnd, cool man.
<cnd> so I need to sit down and try it out
<cooloney> cnd, so we can use it in macbook pro 
<cnd> cooloney, unibody macs have their own MT capable driver already
<cnd> so unless you're thinking of a rather old macbook pro, this isn't relevant
<cnd> my idea is that with MT support you do two things:
<cnd> 1. you have single touch emulation where the first touch on the touchpad controls the cursor
<cooloney> cnd, ok, i just upgrade my mbp to maverick
 * Sarvatt hopes the person that posted the patch agrees to copyright assignment
<cnd> 2. if the first touch is in the button area as a button goes down, then the touch disappears
<cnd> Sarvatt, this is kernel code, no assignment needed :)
<cnd> if you implement both of those, I think you can get all the functionality of the touchpad back
<cnd> and add in support for two finger scrolling and the like
<cooloney> cnd, most of this work are in which part of our user space?
<cnd> cooloney, what I'm talking about right now is in psmouse in the kernel
<cnd> we don't have to touch userspace
<cnd> one might make the argument that code for part 2 shouldn't be in the kernel
<cnd> but I'm not convinced quite yet
<cooloney> cnd, got it.
<cooloney> you said unibody macs have the MT version psmouse driver in kernel?
<cnd> they have bcm5984
<cnd> which has MT support since lucid
<cooloney> ok, so can we enable MT on my unibody mbp in Maverick, how?
<cnd> it's already there, but the only app we have enabled out of the box on maverick is unity
<cooloney> cnd, got it. man
<cnd> I can confirm with my own eyes that we can do MT with the synaptics driver
<cnd> :)
<cnd> but it needs to be fixed up
<cnd> I patched my psmouse module and tested it out, but it only emitted MT events instead of emitting both MT and ST (single touch) events
<cnd> so X didn't know what to do
<cnd> and the touchpad became useless :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-07
<ogasawara> jcrigby: Maverick linux master git repo should be up to date now.  Ubuntu-2.6.35-22.34 will be the day 0 upload.
<jcrigby> ogasawara, thanks
<diwic> smb, to check if my patch will make Greg happy or if I'll get it back with "sorry, does not apply", is that the linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.32.y.git I should test against?
<smb> diwic, Yeah, that is his staging area there. Atm 2.6.35 is in support as well, but probably that only requires the part that you sent for Maverick. 
<jjohansen> so what is the best way to get a ppa to build ddebs
<tgardner> jjohansen, don't the makefiles have some logic for detecting /CurrentlyBuilding (or some such noise) ?
<jjohansen> tgardner: hrmm I don't remember the CurrentlyBuilding stuff, I'll have to poke
<jjohansen> I did find it odd that specifying skipdbg=false doesn't work
<jjohansen> the makefile overrides the value if not doing a full build apparently
<tgardner> jjohansen, look in debian/rules.d/2-binary-arch.mk for CurrentlyBuilding
<jjohansen> tgardner: yep already there thanks
<jjohansen> so in 0-common-vars.mk is there a particular reason we do 
<jjohansen> ifeq ($(full_build),false)
<jjohansen> skipdbg=true
<jjohansen> endif
<jjohansen> instead of skipdbg?=true
<jjohansen> it was kind of annoying having that override putting skipdbg=false when doing a build today
<lag> What are the chances of a Lucid kernel running on a Hardy userspace?
<jjohansen> lag: it can be done, but it has a few gotchas that I can't remember
<jjohansen> lag: one of the gotchas would be an upgraded apparmor userspace parser but that might not matter for what you are doing
 * jjohansen can't remember the others
<lag> I have a user who insists his computer (ThinkPad X31) can't run Lucid
<lag> He is currently running Hardy, which has a PCMCIA bug which won't allow him to use his PCMCIA CF reader
<lag> The bug is fixed in Lucid
<bjf> apw, bug 611471, i just did the tracking bug, is it possible for you to verify the fix some time?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611471 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "Fixup vesafb initialization patch which was mistakenly dropped. (affects: 1) (heat: 61)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611471
<apw> the reproduce by would be to modprobe/rmmod
<apw> vesafb
<ogra_ac> tgardner, so my hugging got you to confused ? ;)
<JFo> tgardner doesn't care for the hugs
<ogra_ac> JFo, well, he missed a changelog entry right after i hugged him :)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> you threw him off his concentration
<tgardner> ogra_ac, I think it might have been the early afternoon beer
<ogra_ac> excuses excuses !
<ppetraki> hey guys im having an issue with /proc/sysrq-trigger
<ppetraki> whatever I send it just comes back with help
<ppetraki> I can set log levels, but nothing else
<ppetraki> any ideas
<ppetraki> apw, cnd, ^^^
<ivoks> ppetraki: use lower case latters :p
<ppetraki> ivoks, hmm, perhaps the HELP should reflect that :-p
<cnd> ppetraki, I'm not familiar with sysrq really
<ppetraki> cnd, I'll let it slide
<ppetraki> cnd, I discovered stap-server, going to give it a go today
<cnd> heh
<cnd> cool
<ppetraki> the image we're working on is too small to keep the symbols local
<cnd> apw, Sarvatt, I've got two finger scrolling on my dell mini 1012
<cnd> and multitouch :)
<ppetraki> the neat thing is it operates on the concept of signed certs, so in theory we could have an stap server somewhere
<cnd> but I can't fix the clicky issue in the kernel because the touches aren't tracked
<Sarvatt> cnd: what's the catch? :)
<ppetraki> with all the debug symbols loaded on it, and all we would have to do would be to point an ip address at it via the client and run the scripts 
<cnd> Sarvatt, no catch, just need a patch to the kernel
<cnd> ppetraki, interesting
<cnd> Sarvatt, apw, but the clicky issue can be fixed in the X input synaptics module I believe
<ppetraki> cnd, yeah, today it's my laptop that's the server, and some ssh tunneling acrobatics
<Sarvatt> tap and 1 finger horizontal scroll are working along with the multitouch?
<cnd> unfortunately, it only supports two finger multitouch, so there's no way to get three finger tap out of this model
<Sarvatt> err 1 finger vertical scroll
<cnd> Sarvatt, tap and 1 finger vertical scroll always worked
<cnd> out of the bo
<cnd> x
<cnd> but now people will be able to do two finger scroll
<cnd> and two finger multitouch gestures :)
<Sarvatt> cnd: yeah I'm just worried I'm going to wake up one day and lose those features like magic trackpad people did :)
<Sarvatt> cnd: do synaptics properties still work? does it screw things up when you enable 2 finger scrolling via synaptics emulation at the same time or anything?
<cnd> Sarvatt, no, there's no loss of functionality
<cnd> and the magic trackpad deal was a very specific case
<cnd> there's no way we would do that to products that were working in one way in a previous ubuntu release, and then change it in a later one
<cnd> and even still, if you want synaptics-style functionality from the magic trackpad you can get it through an xorg.conf snippet
<manjo> amitk, around ? I recall you showing us a utility to clone disks what is it called ?
<amitk> manjo: clone or sync?
<amitk> and what up?!! :)
<manjo> amitk, I want to reinstall my desktop so want to clone my /home 
<manjo> amitk, sync might work too
<manjo> amitk, all is well :) thanks for asking 
<amitk> manjo: clone with rsync, you don't really care about sync which will take a long time 
<manjo> amitk, ah was it just rsync, I thought it was some other utility 
<amitk> manjo: unison is the utility for syncing, if I want to keep folders on two or more machines in sync
<amitk> but it takes a long time, first time. And since you only want to do a save and restore one, rsync is better
<manjo> ah that was it unison... ok will use rsync coz I won't want to wait too long for it
<achiang> cnd: all your work on touch / multitouch... would it work with the netbook that's on sale at www.woot.com?
<Sarvatt> achiang: avoid that thing like the plague!
<achiang> Sarvatt: orly? 
<cnd> achiang, I think so
<Sarvatt> it's a poulsbo
<cnd> I believe that uses the hid-egalax driver
<achiang> oh yuck!
<cnd> oooh.. that's a dealbreaker...
 * cnd is having to get used to two finger scrolling again :)
<achiang> Sarvatt: i thought you were going to make a comment on the resistive touchscreen or the shitty SSD. :)
<achiang> but poulsbo really is a deal breaker
<cnd> pgraner, ping
<cnd> pgraner, actually, nm for now
<pgraner> cnd, yea whateva'
<tgardner> ogasawara, lemme know when your build is complete. need to bounce tangerine for a security update.
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<blueyed> Why would a 2.6.32 kernel from Linus tree oops on startup? I have tried both a config based on the Ubuntu one and from "make localyesconfig".
<blueyed> Unfortunately I cannot get much info out of the oops: it scrolls by too fast and I cannot scroll up.
<kees> tgardner: can you ping me with tangerine is going down, so I can start watching for it to come back?
<blueyed> Might this be related to init/upstart? (the system itself is Maverick)
<JFo> blueyed, I don't think we'd expect a lucid kernel to work with Maverick user space
<tgardner> kees, yeah, gimme a bit. for some reason my initial attempt to update open_ssl wedged and I can't get the lock. 'Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<JFo> I wouldn't at least
<blueyed> Fair enough.. I want to test for a regression though.. and a Live CD would not work probably (it is about DVD burning) (and is too limited for bi-secting). Ideas?
<tgardner> kees, ok, my session finally timed out and dropped the lock. I've got the update done. just waiting on ogasawara
<ogasawara> should be just a few more minutes
<blueyed> JFo: also, I could just boot into 2.6.31-22-generic (not manually built though)
<blueyed> I should use the ubuntu kernel tree for bisecting then I guess.
<JFo> I'd try an earlier Maverick kernel blueyed 
<kees> tgardner: cool
<JFo> if you have one
<JFo> unless you are having issues with all Mav kernels
<blueyed> JFo: I have.. but it regressed during Lucid already IIRC. yes. Thanks.
<JFo> ah
<JFo> if the regression began in Lucid and you are on MAverick I'm not sure how to test/bisect on that machine now
<JFo> without nuke->pave->test
<JFo> but that is suboptimal
<blueyed> My initial plan was using Linus' tree for bi-secting.. now I would use the maverick tree, no?
<JFo> blueyed, have you tried the vanilla kernels in the kernel-ppa?
<blueyed> JFo: as for if it is a problem with vanilla, I have tested vanilla tip yesterday, which had the same problem.
<blueyed> JFo: I do not think the ppa has a huge history of kernels, does it?
<JFo> it is rather large http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<blueyed> cool, I'll use this then first. Thanks.
<JFo> no sweat
<JFo> :)
<ogasawara> tgardner: build finished, go ahead and bounce.
<ogasawara> kees: ^^
<kees> ogasawara: cool, thanks
<tgardner> kees, ogasawara: tangerine is bouncing.
<tgardner> see you guys tomorrow. off for beers and chinese food.
<kees> man. now I want beers and chinese food.
 * kees ♥ tangerine
 * jjohansen -> lunch
 * ogasawara lunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-08
 * away_Sgiomlairea is now away - Reason : dinner
 * Sgiomlaireachd is no longer away : Gone for 2 hours 34 minutes 41 seconds
<lucent> ping?
<JFo> lucent, is there anyone in particular you want to ping? If you have a question, just ask. 
<lucent> JFo: thanks, when I disconnect a firewire device from one of my controllers, all controllers stop working correctly
<lucent> dmesg is kind of quiet though, I only see the storage layer complain
<lucent> how do I get more info about firewire? 
<lucent> crickets.  hence the ping?
<lag> lucent: Can you paste me the output of lsmod at paste.ubuntu.com please?
<lucent> lag: one moment, will do
<lucent> lag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508598/
<lag> lucent: Obviously with the Firewire controller up and working
<lag> Okay, that's good
<lag> Wait one
<lucent> I have a ricoh chipset that's built into the laptop, and an expresscard with a TI chipset
<lucent> since using the new firewire stack my problems are data corruption on either one or both, after removing a storage device from either firewire bus
<lucent> old firewire stack never showed these problems for me.
<lag> lucent: Issue: echo 1 | sudo tee -a /sys/module/firewire_ohci/parameters/debug
<lucent> lag: okay, no output
<lag> Try: echo -1 | sudo tee -a /sys/module/firewire_ohci/parameters/debug
<lucent> output "-1"
<lag> If that doesn't work paste me the result of "ls /boot/config-`uname -r`"
<lucent> /boot/config-2.6.35-22-generic
<lag> Yes, cat that file and paste me the output
<lucent> oh okay! 
<lag> By the way, when you issued "echo -1 | sudo tee -a /sys/module/firewire_ohci/parameters/debug" did you then unplug your Firewire device and check your logs?
<lucent> lag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508602/
<lag> All that command does is place the Firewire module into debug mode
<lucent> and no sir, I didn't know that I should... 
<lag> Sorry, I assumed too much :)
<lag> That's what you need to do
<lag> Let me check your .config
<lag> That's good - you have CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y
<lucent> lag: I am willing and motivated to reproduce this bug again with firewire debug on, take logs, whatever but I'm just needing some help like you have said to get that information :)
<lag> dmesg should be sufficient 
<lucent> dmesg at http://paste.ubuntu.com/508603/
<lag> And now you have your output :)
<lag> Is there anything else I can help you with? ;)
<lucent> that's fantastic
<lucent> in theory should I be able to unload the firewire modules ?
<lucent> I've tried and it led to kernel panic
<lag> Are you able to paste the panic?
<lucent> I don't know that it will panic again if I do so again this time, but is firewire supposed to be unloadable at runtime?
<lucent> "so... would it be a bug if I did get a panic?" is my question 
<lag> Yes
<lag> Any panic is a bug
<lucent> good to know, then.
<lucent> thank you for the advice. I will go try to catch this bug and report 
<lag> Thank you
<lag> Insure to attach the pastes you've sent me
<lag> They would be helpful
<JFo> well, I updated my Maverick box and everything that was working nicely has gone to crap now
 * ikepanhc try to remember when I pushed the upgrade button...
<lag> JFo: Such as?
<ikepanhc> ah, I updated 7hr ago...
<JFo> general sluggishness
<JFo> diagnosing now
<JFo> looking like it may be rhythmbox badness
<JFo> as that is the last of the items to test across all of my trials
<JFo> doing a final test to see
<JFo> yep, rhythmbox is effing hosed
<JFo> playing through a song and suddenly it stops playing. go to the interface and it appears to be set to play, but clicking the pause button causes the song to start for a second then go to the next song
<JFo> while looking, for all intent and purpose as if it were paused
<JFo> which explains some of the other oddities I have been seeing tonight
<lag> JFo: I thought you used musica
<tgardner> smb, can you look at bug #644452 ? It appears that rfkill is the root of this guys problem. Had the HP platform driver changed from Lucid to Maverick?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644452 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR928X not connecting on wireless HP G60-468CA (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 253)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644452
<smb> tgardner, Let me have a look. I haven't followed that driver
<JFo> lag, pete uses musica
<lag> Ah, okay
<avruser> Hi, people!
<avruser> I have a problem with debugging kernel crash on 8.04.4.
<avruser> I got crash dump with kdump, and trying to debug it with crash utility.
<avruser> crash utility exit with error:
<avruser> please wait... (gathering module symbol data)a)
<avruser> crash: invalid kernel virtual address: 4a2001  type: "pgd page"
<lag> avruser: What kind of crash are you trying to debug?
<avruser> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<lag> Okay, can you past your dmesg at paste.ubuntu.com please?
<avruser> ok
<avruser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508708/
<lag> I don't see a panic?
<avruser> this is current dmesg
<lag> Perhaps I should have been more clear :)
<lag> Can you paste the panic?
<lag> If it's not in the current dmesg, it will most likely be in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/messages
<lag> (or both)
<avruser> ok
<lag> Thanks
<avruser> Panic was not logged in any log files, but at the moment of crash on the monitor appears this messages:
<avruser> Code: Bad EIP value
<avruser> EIP: [<0000 0000>] 0x0 SS:ESP 0068:c043bf14
<avruser> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<avruser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508716/
<avruser> part of kern.log at time of crash
<lag> avruser: It's hard to say whether that last line is related to the crash
<lag> avruser: I need the lines prior to "Code: Bad EIP value" to make any sense of it
<lag> avruser: Did it dump the at any point? A list of function names
<lag> avruser: Have you changed any hardware recently? A Bad EIP value can be related to dodgy hardware; NICs, ATA Disks etc
<avruser> I was used bluetooth dongle
<lag> Try and use it again
<lag> See if you can replicated the issue - narrow it down to a piece of hardware
<lag> Bad RAM can cause the EIP issue too
<avruser> I can replicate this crash
<lag> How?
<lag> s/Did it dump the at any point/Did it dump the stack at any point
<avruser> It happens then i pass voice through the usb bluetooth dongle
<lag> Shouting at it?
<lag> I'd kernel panic if you shouted at me too :)
<avruser> :)
<lag> I'd need more information if I was going to rectify this
<lag> What were the lines preceding "Code: Bad EIP value"
<avruser> OK, I need to connect monitor to my server
<lag> avruser: Is there any solid reason why your server is still running Hardy?
<avruser> 'cause LTS
<lag> So is Lucid :)
<avruser> I need very stable system
<avruser> hardy got many patches
<lag> Did you install dahdi yourself?
<avruser> yes
<avruser> I got some trace from my screen:)
<lag> Good, good
<apw> avruser, the number of patches is pretty much proportional to age of the release
<lag> avruser: I think people would be even more inclined to help you if you didn't have such an old OS, despite the fact that we're still supporting it
<lag> Besides, I think your problem my lie in dahdi
<lag> I've just installed it
<lag> Going to have a play
<avruser> I experience this problem only when i make call through the chan_mobile
<avruser> this module use bluetooth stack
<lag> How can I do that?
<lag> Do I need specific hardware to do that?
<lag> I have a bluetooth enabled phone and a dongle?
<avruser> This enough
<avruser> Have you chan_mobile compiled?
<lag> I also have dahdi installed
<avruser> From asterisk-addons 1.6.2
<lag> In the repos? Or from source?
<lag> Just installed asterisk-1.6.2
<avruser> 8.04.4 have not asterisk-1.6 and addons-1.6 in off repo
<avruser> I have installed from source
<lag> I can't see addons
<lag> But the asterisk-1.6 is in the Lucid repos
<lag> I've just installed it
<lag> Now how do I reproduce this bug?
<lag> Connected to Asterisk 1.6.2.5-0ubuntu1 currently running on computer (pid = 15415)
<avruser> Do you have chan_mobile?
<avruser> asterisk -r
<lag> I did that
<lag> I have CLI now
<lag> computer*CLI> channel 
<lag> originate  redirect   request 
<avruser> module show like chan_mobile.so
<lag> Where?
<avruser> in CLI
<lag> cmd?
<avruser> yes
<lag> system1*CLI> chan_mobile.so
<lag> No such command 'chan_mobile.so' (type 'core show help chan_mobile.so' for other possible commands)
<avruser> 'module show like chan_mobile.so' command
<avruser> what version of kernel?
<lag> It would help if the modules were listed in lexicographical order
<lag> chan_phone.so                  Linux Telephony API Support              0
<avruser> Did you installed asterisk-addons?
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508753/
<lag> No
<lag> It wasn't there
<lag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508754/
<lag> Perhaps asterisk-mobile
<lag> avruser: Nope
<avruser> yes, maybe 
<lag> It's still not there
<lag> Are you sure it's not been renamed to -phone?
<avruser> did you installed asterisk-mobile?
<lag> Yes
<avruser> restart asterisk?
<lag> Why don't you email me the module?
<lag> /usr/lib/asterisk/modules/chan_mobile.sh
<lag> /usr/lib/asterisk/modules/chan_mobile.so
<avruser> no problem
<avruser> lag: can we complete this tomorrow?
<lag> We can continue on Monday
<lag> I might be around tomorrow
<lag> But I can't promise 
<avruser> Thanks:)
<lag> Can you email me the commands that you use to replicate this bug
<avruser> sure
<avruser> Good Bye!
<lucent> how do I get the full dmesg output?  man page for dmesg hints at -s option, however I can find no example of this
 * ericm|ubuntu reconnects
<vanhoof> ogasawara: \o/
<vanhoof> ogasawara: you made my week
<vanhoof> lol
<vanhoof> progress++
<ogasawara> heh
<ogasawara> vanhoof:  cking did all the leg work testing :) , but it indeed sounds promising
<lag> Is there a (ex or currently) release manger around that can spare me a couple of minutes? 
<ogasawara> lag: as in the entire distro release manager? or kernel release manager? or ....?
<cooloney> lag, kernel release manager = ogasawara
<lag> Anyone with release manager permissions on LP :)
<lag> Yes, I know that cooloney :)
<ogasawara> lag: ah, that might be a different story in you need LP permissions somewhere.
<ogasawara> lag: what do you need changed in LP?
<lag> bug 22070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 22070 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Logitech Quickcam Messenger is not usable (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 144)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22070
<ogasawara> whoa, 2.6.20
<ogasawara> lag: and what do you need changes with that bug?
<ogasawara> s/changes/changed/
<lag> Just looking
<vanhoof> ogasawara: well he's here with a machine in hand :)
<lag> I need the Nominated for Mavericks removing 
<lag> And the Lucids removing from linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) and linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu)
<ogasawara> lag: ah, so that's a quirk in launchpad that you can't remove the nomination once it's been added.  You can only decline it now.
<lag> That seems silly
<ogasawara> lag: it is, but I can decline them for you.
<lag> I would have only like to add the nominated for on on line too, but it added them all :(
<lag> That's fine :)
<ogasawara> lag: yah, also another quirk that's annoying
<lag> Just leave The top Lucid one
<ogasawara> lag: ack
<lag> Thanks Leann
 * ogasawara wonders if I decline a nomination for one, if it'll decline it for all
<lag> Another stupid quirk?
<ogasawara> well that's stupid, it does decline it for all
<lag> Grrrr
<lag> What about if you allow the top Lucid one?
<ogasawara> lag: ok, so I approved the Lucid nomination which of course approved it for all the packages
<lag> Then deline the others?
<lag> Doh!
<lag> Whaaaa, now what?
<ogasawara> lag: so then I just marked the Lucid nominations for linux-source-2.6.15 and linux-source-2.6.20 as Inavlid
<lag> Ah, okay
<ogasawara> what a painful process
<lag> No kidding
<lag> Once you've declined it, can you change it again?
<lag> I remember why I nominated it for Maverick now
<ogasawara> lag: yep, I can approve it
<lag> No I can split them and mark Maverick as Fix Released 
<lag> Can you approve Maverick please
<lag> I think I can then change then to invalid etc after
<lag> s/then/them
<ogasawara> lag: sure, although it's sorta implied it's already Fix Released for Maverick
<ogasawara> lag: as the linux task itself always reflects the actively developed release, ie Maverick at the moment
<ogasawara> wow, so I approved it and it propagates the status automatically.
 * lag tuts
<lag> Oh, you mean Fix Released
<ogasawara> lag: right
<lag> Weird 
<ogasawara> lag: so for example the linux-source-2.6.15 package being Fix Released for Maverick makes no sense
<lag> Yep, just seen/changed that
<lag> Neither does the "Status tracked in Maverick"
<ogasawara> yah, that's confusing too
<lag> Okay, I think that's correct now
<lag> Why does the "linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu)" have to be different?
<lag> And has no dropdown?
<ogasawara> lag: I think that's due to the nominations now, eg each nomination has a dropdown
<lag> None of them are the same
<lag> Top one is "Status tracked...", but is white
<lag> The second one is the same, but yellow
<lag> And the last one is while with a dropdown
<lag> And is Won't fix
<ogasawara> lag: the yellow highlight is due to the way the url is crafted
<ogasawara> lag: eg https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/22070 points to the linux-source-2.6.15 package and thus highlights it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 22070 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 8 other projects) "Logitech Quickcam Messenger is not usable (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lag> Ah, okay
<lag> bug 22070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 22070 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 8 other projects) "Logitech Quickcam Messenger is not usable (affects: 15) (dups: 3) (heat: 140)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22070
<lag> But the bug relates to linux-source-2.6.20
<lag> Odd
<ogasawara> lag: I'm guessing the bot just picks up the last package in the set of bug tasks
<lag> Stupid bot :)
<tgardner> apw, bug #642241
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642241 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "package initramfs-tools 0.92bubuntu78 [modified: usr/sbin/update-initramfs] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 269)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642241
<tgardner> bug #642421
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642421 in linux (Ubuntu) "Maverick could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep (affects: 41) (dups: 2) (heat: 206)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642421
<mpoirier> friends, how do I generate the [PATCH 0/0] such as this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/508973/ when submitting multipile patches ?
<bjf> mpoirier, have you tried "git format-patch --cover-leter" ?
<mpoirier> bjf: will this command generate the information I have in the paste bin ?
<bjf> mpoirier, try it
<bjf> mpoirier, i am assuming that you use git format-patch to create your patches?
<mpoirier> yes.
<mpoirier> Now I need to generate the final 0/0.
<bjf> mpoirier, just add --cover-letter to the options you are already use
<mpoirier> ok, I'll try.
<mpoirier> bjf: git format-patch --cover-letter HEAD~6..HEAD will do the trick.
<mpoirier> thanks for the tip.
<bjf> mpoirier, git format-patch --cover-letter -6
<bjf> mpoirier, also: git format-patch --cover-letter HEAD~6...
<mpoirier> bjf: indeed, they all seem to have the same effect.
<ogasawara> kees: hrm, for the day 0 Maverick kernel upload which is primarily CVE fixes, I was originally going to upload to -proposed and then get it immediately promoted to -updates.  But does it need to get to the -security pocket as well?
<kees> ogasawara: yup. but we can pocket-copy it there too.
<ogasawara> kees: ok cool
<kees> ogasawara: this early in the cycle I'm not worried about build dep problems due to building in the regular queue vs security queue
<kees> for anything other than a 0day SRU, I'd be nervous :)
 * ogasawara nods
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-09
<lucent> bug #657081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657081 in linux (Ubuntu) "New firewire stack unreliable with Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657081
<lucent> I'd like to follow up on that in any way that is needed
<sconklin> pgraner: whassup?
<pgraner> sconklin, nadda 
<tgardner> sconklin, pgraner: dinner plans?
<sconklin> we'll be back in the are in abt 45 mins
<sconklin> area. 
<jjesse> just wanted to give a shout out that i'm really enjoy my wifi working out of the box on mydell runing kubuntu 10.10 with the latest daily-live, great job crew
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-10-10
<kirill> can somebody help me - how i can download make tools to use command - make?
<kirill> what is this - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:81: stack protector enabled but no compiler support - i cant uderstand
<johnwilson> I have had problems since upgrading to Lucid and using 2.6.32-25-generic on 3 machines
<johnwilson> Found on my desktop if I used an earlier kernel it cured the problem. Then I reported the regression bug and cured the problem with the current mainbuild. My question is do I report the problems on the laptop and netbook as a new bug or just see what happens when I install the current mainbuild?
<manjo> johnwilson, are you seeing the bug in mainline build ? 
<manjo> johnwilson, or in a lucid kernel ? 
<manjo> johnwilson, and what is the issue ? 
<johnwilson> No. But, in the lucid kernel 2.6.32-25 Generic.  Issue:  Do I report my problems on my laptop & netbook as new and seperate bugs?
<manjo> johnwilson, if you already have a bug open you could add additional information about your laptop and netbook to that bug, if you think its a different bug you ccan open a new one for your laptop
<manjo> johnwilson, just do apport-collect <bug number>
<manjo> from your laptop or netbook
<manjo> to add additional info to an exisiting bug 
<manjo> johnwilson, there is no point duplicating the bug just coz its happening on a different machine, unless you are seeing a different problem, attaching info to an existing bug will be sufficient 
<johnwilson> Thank you.  Will send in additional bug reports.
<manjo> thank you 
<bullgard4> dmesg: "Using IPI No-Shortcut mode" What does IPI mean here? Intelligent Peripheral Interface or Image Processing  and Interchange?
<sconklin> tgardner, pgraner, apw, smb`` ping
<tgardner> sconklin, dude
<lag> How's the release going in Milbank?
<persia> Good day all.  I've been told that a specific git tree ought end up making a kernel that would boot on my laptop.  Is there a document somewhere that explains how I might use a git tree with a kernel source package to end up with a customised kernel source package I could build?
<persia> So, lag pointed me at make-kpkg, which I'll try.  If anyone has another method, I'd be happy to experiment.
<lag> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
 * persia now has a vast amount of information
<persia> Thanks!
<lag> np
<lag> :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-03
<ppisati> morgen *
 * apw peers blearily out on the world
<jk-> hey apw
<jk-> and hello ppisati 
<apw> jk0 heya
<ppisati> hey
<apw> cnd, hey!
<cnd> howdy!
<cking> cnd, welcome to sunny UK
<cnd> cking, thanks :)
<cnd> weather seems nice here
<cking> it's unbelievable warm for the time of year at the moment
<cking> unbelievably even
<cnd> heh
<diwic> Sweden's so cold Facebook's planning it's next facility in northmost Sweden. :-)
<diwic> cking, but currently I share your analysis, it's quite warm here as well.
<diwic> s/it's/its
<cking> heh
<cking> apw, I fakeroot doesn't seem to exist on tangerine's oneiric chroots - am I going mad, or has somebody removed it recently?
<apw> cking, checking
<cking> methinks apw is installing it now for me
<apw> heh whyso ?
<cking> it's now working for me
<apw> really now that is odd
<cking> you messing with my mind? ;-)
<apw> not for me
<cking> I could never get the hang of mondays
<apw> Picking 'linux-meta' as source package instead of 'linux'
<apw> wtf ... why would you do that
<apw> something is very wrong with pretty much everything to do with the chroot creation, i am applying some hammers
<apw> bah, the damn arm cross tools again, are uninstallable
<cking> a stick of TNT may be more appropriate
<cking> doesn't anyone check this kind of stutff?
 * ppisati -> reboot in Oneiric
<diwic> apw, any idea of how we are from 3.2 merge window opened? I think I read something about Linus taking a vacation, but not for how long...?
<apw> diwic, no more specific information than you suggested, we would expect a release 'now' really
<apw> then i'd expect the merge window the next week
<diwic> apw, ok
<apw> if he vacs then yes he often shoves it in the gap, and we wait a little longer, but not much more
<diwic> how long does he go for vacation usually?
<cking> depends if he goes diving and runs out of oxygen
<apw> a week normally
<diwic> apw, so I good guess would be release this week, next week vacation, week after that would be merge window?
<apw> yeah, he may have a longer merge window with his vac in it too, thats happened before
<apw> but, anything not already in a maintainers tree by now, isn't likely to make it unless its a bugfix
<diwic> but merging new features would then be accepted by the end of the merge window as well, no strict "regressions only" stuff.
<diwic> hrm ok
<diwic> so this practically leaves me ~1 day to finish off all new kernel features for 12.04.
<apw> if we have 3.2 yes probabally, it is hard to know which will actually be in the release this early
<apw> it depends more on external factors than anything else
<brendand> sconklin - is the maverick kernel getting respun?
 * ogasawara back in 20
<sconklin> brendand, probably not, I think that failure turned out not to be a kernel problem.
<brendand> sconklin - aha. should we go ahead with cert testing then?
<brendand> sconklin - i'll get hggdh to update the bug
<sconklin> Not until The QA status is definitively decided. I think hggdh said it was ok, but the task status and tag should be set to PASS if it is
<hggdh> sconklin, brendand: if you are talking about bug 854092 then it is a pass from QA -- problem is at AWS
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854092 in kernel-sru-workflow/certification-testing "linux: 2.6.35-30.60 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854092
<sconklin> hggdh, then in order to proceed, the tag has to be changed from a fail to a pass
<hggdh> just did it
<apw> (preferably with an expplanation in the bug as to why its ok to switch it)
<hggdh> but I think this pass override should come from whoever worked on the bug, not me. In this case smb and I worked on it, so I was fully aware. But generically, an override should come from elsewhere
<herton> hggdh: hardy was also tagged as failed, problem in the same test as maverick, is it also the same issue?
<apw> smb is off today so he won't be commenting ....
<hggdh> herton: indeed
<hggdh> herton: tagged -passed
<herton> ok thanks
<hggdh> sconklin: we need to work out this retagging
<hggdh> (in general)
<sconklin> hggdh, I agree, it should be set to pass by whoever 'makes the decision', in this case smb
<hggdh> sconklin: thank you. In this case, I explicitly asked smb about it, so we are cool
<bjf> sconklin, not sure i entirely agree with that, QA "ownes" that stage so it should be they that makes any changes regarding it
<bjf> sconklin, my thinking in this case is that smb, makes the case to hggdh that it should pass and hggdh should set the state and reset the tag
<hggdh> bjf: QA owns the test, and takes a decision based on the test results. Once a bug is opened, the subject matter experts can decide
<hggdh> bjf: this would be an override. Overrides are signed by whoever decides
<sconklin> bjf, that was indeed my original thinking on this, that no one outside of the assigned team should be changing status or tags.
<bjf> sconklin, that is my beliefe
<sconklin> Because responsibility should now be delegated outside the assignee.. I think this needs further discussion so that we're all in agreement with whatever we decide to do.
<sconklin> another problem is that almost any case where an override is required is going to be vaguely defined and impossible to anticipate in our process documentation
<bjf> sconklin, i don't think that delegation of responsibility should be part of the process
<hggdh> we really need to figure this out. This is not delegation, but override; an entirely different beast
<sconklin> but we can not determine a priori who should have the ability to make an override.
<sconklin> I do see bjf's point
<hggdh> there is that. We can simplify by requiring the subject matter expert to formally add an entry in the bug; what I do not like is QA taking the decision without visible reason
<hggdh> so the final decision will be from whoever owns the task
<hggdh> but this should be made clear.
<hggdh> In other words: explanation of why the decision can be overriden comes from the subject matter experts; final decision from the step/task owner
<hggdh> (this actually applies to any SRU, not only kernel)
 * apw thinks that sounds about right, we have to convince you, if we cannot do that you do not change
<sconklin> I think that sounds right. So ultimately it is the responsibility of the asignee to complete that task, by involving subject experts as required
<apw> to look at it the other way round, it is qa's sign off, if they are signing off they had better be happy, if we want them to be happy we'll have to work at it :)
<hggdh> this actually should be applied to all tasks, and for success or failure
<hggdh> sconklin: er. Should we, then, *not* complete a task if there is doubt? Or should we fail, and then override if needed?
<sconklin> https://github.com/sickill/git-dude looks handy, although I wonder if it won't lead to excessive fetches on upstream repos
<sconklin> If the test fails, mark it a fail and open a bug. If the outcome turns out to be wrong (i.e. a success), then go back and change it.
<hggdh> agreed
<gema> hggdh: I don't think anyone but QA should be changing a test case from fail to pass
<gema> as apw  says, they should convince us :)
<gema> sorry, I have come too late to the conversation, probably
<hggdh> gema: I am not sure, but I accept the reasoning. And yes, I think you got in too late ;-)
<gema> hggdh: normally when you have to change a test case from fail to pass there is more to it than that
<gema> it is likely we'll have to do some follow up and add another test case or so
<gema> I was just trying to understand the process based on the conversation
<gema> not sure what changing from fail to pass means in this context, so don't mind me too much x)
<apw> i think its important that a QA sign off is something QA stands behind, as that is where the QA 'veto' comes from, a no means no there
<gema> apw: I agree, if I think it's a fail and you don't have a good reason why it is not a fail, I won't change it
<gema> and you don't change just the result, I presume you change the condition that makes the test fail and re-run?
<komputes> Does anyone see anything on this screen that might indicate why 64-bit won't boot on a Thinkpad X220? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81019072/IMG_0749.JPG
<komputes> Full bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/853085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 853085 in linux "general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> gema: in this case, we were discussing a bug found while checking; the bug is outside the checking scope (but driven by it).
<gema> hggdh: yep, I was looking at it now, thanks :)
<hggdh> gema: further analysis on this (new) bug shows an issue outside the kernel -- so there is nothing to change in the test process (except now look for a new error condition)
<gema> hggdh: I thought it was interesting to jump in because you were talking about agreeing on a process
<gema> hggdh: so I wanted to understand the problem further
<hggdh> k
<gema> hggdh: understood, so the test case needs changing
<gema> hggdh: I find pretty difficult to decide whether a test passes or fails with our current process
<hggdh> actually, both the test conditions and the process
<hggdh> gema: better we get back to #qa to discuss it
<gema> hggdh: sure
<tgardner> apw, gomeis/tangerine gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi in oneiric schroot
<tgardner> installed in*
 * tgardner -? lunch
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<jonpry> anyone notice that the ubuntu.kernel.org ppa is out of disk space?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-04
<smb> Morning .+
 * apw yawns
<Kano> hi apw , did you notice that your build server for mainline runs out of space?
 * ppisati -> lunch
<_ruben> bah .. still can't seem to find out how to match 'ata4' to 'sdX' .. and seem to be not alone in that, but no solutions found thusfar :/
<apw> _ruben, not sure i understand your problem
<_ruben> [589302.281732] ata4: soft resetting link
<_ruben> want to know which disk to replace
<apw> doesn't udev have a like by-path name for each disk as well
<jk-> apw: yes, but it doesn't show ataX
<_ruben> indeed
<jk-> ls -l /sys/class/ata_device
<_ruben> no such file or directory
 * apw wonders if he wants to know how old the release you are running is
<_ruben> lucid server 32bits
<jk-> ah
<mdeslaur> herton: you reverted the commit that caused my dpms fuzzy screen? I thought it was an important part of hardware enablement?
<herton> mdeslaur: yes, hardware enablement team is aware of the revert, steve talked with them
<herton> it was agreed best action was to revert it for now
<mdeslaur> herton: ah, ok, thanks for the explanation...I was just curious. I have the issue with the current oneiric kernel, fyi.
<ogasawara> tgardner: you haven't already started on pulling in the 3.0.5 and 3.0.6 updates have you?  I just want to make sure I'm not duplicating work.
<tgardner> ogasawara, yep, was just working on the compile
<ogasawara> tgardner: sweet
<tgardner> then I'm gonna look 'em all over pretty close
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
 * ogasawara back in 20
<apw> smb, might you be able to test a hardy cve for me, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/CVE-2011-2495-hardy/, test whether you can read /proc/$$/io as a user and root, both before and after the kerenl
<ubot2> apw: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2495)
<apw> (or more likely mitre is majorly out of date)
<smb> apw, I can, but might be rather later today or tomorrow
<apw> smb, ahh yes poor timing on my part
<apw> whenever
<tgardner> ogasawara, 'git://kernel.ubuntu.com/rtg/ubuntu-oneiric v3.0.6' if you want to do some smoke testing.
<ogasawara> tgardner: cool, thanks.
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in one hour
<bjf> ##
<sconklin> tgardner, hey I'm looking at the tool failure you pasted to mumble. Is the tree you ran it in pushed anywhere? I need to reproduce it
<tgardner> sconklin, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/rtg/ubuntu-oneiric v3.0.6
<tgardner> sconklin, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/rtg/ubuntu-oneiric.git v3.0.6
<sconklin> tgardner, thanks. It's choking on something it parsed from the Makefile. I'll reproduce it
<apw> sconklin, hey ... looks liek the issue is that oneiric doesn't have anything on the EXTRAVERSION and your split there assume there will be ' = ' which isn't present
<sconklin> probably so. I'm cloning but it's only at 7%
<apw> VERSION = 3
<apw> PATCHLEVEL = 0
<apw> SUBLEVEL = 4
<apw> EXTRAVERSION =
<sconklin> that's it then
<apw> if am reading this right we don't use the value at all, so the split could be elided
<sconklin> it assumes that is the string 'EXTRAVERSION" is there, then something follows it
<apw> well it assume its is EXTRAVERSION<space>=<space>
<apw> as the next line has a strip, just splitting on '=' would like do the job
<sconklin> apw, ack, and I think that's true for all those values which are parsed. And we should never have any other '=' characters in there
<apw> sconklin, pretty sure that split takes a max splits, so you could add a 1 to make sure it only pops the first one
<cking> until the next time it breaks
<apw> >>> print a.split('=', 1)
<sconklin> apw, right, except that I would argue that if you have anything else on the line something should explode, as it's an error
<apw> ['this that ', ' you me = other']
<sconklin> v3
<sconklin> grrr input management
<apw> focus management with unity is perfect
<sconklin> This is a natty box
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Oneiric Kernel Version: 3.0.0 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - October - 11 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<sconklin> tgardner, you spec 3.0.0 on the command line, but the makefile has 3.0.6
<sconklin> That's not the cause of the original failure, just the 'next one' :-)
<tgardner> sconklin, the _package_ version is 3.0.0
<sconklin> ok, checking
<sconklin> tgardner, why are the package and kernel versions not the same?
<tgardner> sconklin, well, they are. the package version is 3.0.0 as is the kernel.
<sconklin> tgardner, from the Makefile:
<sconklin> VERSION = 3
<sconklin> PATCHLEVEL = 0
<sconklin> SUBLEVEL = 6
<sconklin> EXTRAVERSION =
<sconklin> from your 3.0.6 branch
<tgardner> sconklin, hmm, I guess thats some fallout from the version change.
<tgardner> EXTRAVERSION appears to be superfluous
<bjf> tgardner, isn't that because we are versioning differently than upstream ?
<bjf> tgardner, shouldn't the sublevel be 0 and the extraversion be 6 ?
<tgardner> bjf, thats the way it used to work.
<tgardner> so we're gonna have to accommodate that change
<bjf> tgardner, not sure what that means. who needs to accomodate, which change, do we need to make the Makefile reflect our versioning ?
<tgardner> bjf, our scripts are gonna have to recognize that if the version is 3.0 or higher, then EXTRAVERSION is empty
<sconklin> not to overstate it, but this breaks everything
<tgardner> sconklin, well, it certainly adds some complications
<sconklin> well, ok. and until the complications are embodied in code, it breaks everything.
<sconklin> everything == stable tools
<cking> or unstable tools perhaps? ;-)
<tgardner> sconklin, herton: perhaps this is an opportunity to consolidate version checking into one module so we only have to fix this once.
<sconklin> more accurately, this challenges one of our fundamental assumptions. If it turns out we were wrong, we'll deal with it. But I don't think we're wrong.
<tgardner> sconklin, you fundamentally assumed the kernel version would match the package name ?
<sconklin> Yes, and that (at least post-release) there is only one kernel version per series
<tgardner> sconklin, don't we already break that assumption with mvl-dove ?
<sconklin> i.e. after release there's a 1:1 associative mapping between kernel version and series
<sconklin> the association is encoded by package name, so we can associate different kernels for ARM, etc - but it can't change
<bjf> tgardner, when you built and tested this kernel what did a uname -a give you 
<bjf> ?
<tgardner> sconklin, I guess we're gonna have to figure out how to accommodate both 2 and 3 digit version numbers.
<tgardner> bjf, 3.0.0-12 (I think)
<tgardner> bjf, 3.0.0-13.20
<sconklin> and why are we changing the way we use sublevel and extraversion?
<tgardner> sconklin, whats the _we_ shit? Linus made that change.
<bjf> sconklin, tgardner so if uname can report 3.0.0 maybe we can get the sublevel and extraversion from the same place that it references, that has to come from kernel sources somewhere
<tgardner> bjf, it comes from the changelog
<bjf> sconklin, though i wrote it, i don't remember why i'm looking at the makefile, can we change to use the changelog version ?
<tgardner> bjf, actuall, it is extracted from the changelog and built into the kernel at prep time by setting CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE
<tgardner> bjf, sconklin - I think you can depend on the changelog _always_ having a 3 digit version because we set the policy for that.
<sconklin> bjf, yeah. I have no idea why it parses the Makefile, either
<bjf> sconklin, i do agree that as part of this fix, "we" should look at where we parse the kernel version and do some refactoring if possible
<sconklin> tgardner, ack, we should probably abandon the Makefile and only parse the changelog
<tgardner> is there a python equivalent of dpkg-parsechangelog ?
<bjf> sconklin, i'm sure i did that for "a really good reason"(tm) but i can't remember what that might be now
<sconklin> and also agree with bjf
<tgardner> remember that the kernel version isn't _really_ related to the package name, its only convention.
 * tgardner needs brain food
 * tgardner -> lunch
<sconklin> tgardner, noted, although that assumption really is deeply embedded in almost all the tools. Although, the reality is that we can change versions in the tools, you just won't be able to go back and use them for the older version (I think)
<tgardner> sconklin, the assumption that should be deeply embedded in tools is that the version is extracted from the changelog. that is, after all, the debian way.
<sconklin> tgardner, ack, that's what I'm looking at now.
<bjf> tgardner, and everyone agrees that "uname -a" returns the package version, right? not the kernel version.
<tgardner> bjf, correct
<tgardner> bjf, Linux sb 3.0.0-13-server #20 SMP Tue Oct 4 15:28:19 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<sconklin> tgardner, the way I read the uname man page, it returns "kernel release"
<sconklin> and version and other things
<tgardner> sconklin, true, but remember that the value returned by 'uname -a' is set in the kernel at build time.
<tgardner> its not extarcted from the Makefile, but rather from the changelog
<tgardner> extracted*
<sconklin> well yeah, there's no other way to do it
<sconklin> so debian (and we) have determined that "kernel release" means something other than what it means to upstream?
<tgardner> sconklin, in fact the version returned by 'uname -a' comes from this line in debian/rules.d/2-binary-arch.mk: cat $^ | sed -e 's/.*CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE.*/CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE="Ubuntu $(release)-$(revision)-$* $(raw_kernelversion)"/' > $(builddir)/build-$*/.config
<sconklin> and it returns 3.0.0(something), even though the makefile from upstream contains the version 3.0.6
<ohsix> wasn't the .0 thing a stopgap until things could catch up in the kernel build stuff?
<tgardner> sconklin, but thats my point. the content of the makefile isn't relevant.
<tgardner> its convention, albeit one that some tools depend on
<sconklin> ;et 
<sconklin> ignoring the tools issue for a moment . . .
<sconklin> It's significant to me to know which version I am running. If uname and the package name tell me I am running 3.0.0, and I'm in fact running 3.0.6, then I have a problem with that
<sconklin> granted at this point it's a personal problem . . . but I think it creates potential for widespread confusion
<tgardner> sconklin, well, you're never running the version in the Makefile because we add our own patches, and sometimes don't include all of the patches in a stable update.
<sconklin> right. But generally I want to know whether some improvement or fix from upstream is included in what I have, and now I've lost that
<tgardner> thats why we list the actual patches included in a stable update
<sconklin> and you know how many of our consumers actually go read the changelog, right?
<tgardner> sconklin, some of them do, but I agree it can be misleading.
<sconklin> and how many "when are you going to ship 3.0.6?" questions will we get?
<tgardner> you say that like this is a new problem.
<tgardner> bbiam
<Kano> apw: it seems you have to update your scripts for mainline stable builds to use http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/tags/v3.0.6
<Kano> as there is no 3.0.5/3.0.6 build
<Kano> well 3.0.5 wil fail anyway
<Kano> but i would like to test 3.0.6 mainline
<Kano> daily seems to work so far
<jj-afk> back on later
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-05
<_ruben> jk-: you gave the hint on ls -l /sys/classes/ata_device .. after upgrading the box to maverick and then natty, that became available, but i'm still not seeing how i'd be able to figure out which disk is on ata4?
 * jk- looks
<_ruben> (the upgrades themselves were tricky, plain -server install on a 2G flashdisk, 1.5G /, hadda remove certain packages to free enough space :P)
<_ruben> well, plain + contaminations over time ;)
<jk-> hm, I had assumed the 'id' file would contain something sensible
<_ruben> jk-: it might, for those fluent in hex ;)
<jk-> _ruben: oh, mine is all zeros here
<_ruben> jk-: mine's non-zero for rougly 30$
<_ruben> 30%
<jk-> _ruben: could be a good question for askubuntu.com
<_ruben> good idea, will post there
<janimo> jjohansen, apw is the last section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide uptodate?
<janimo> I'd like to import a new tree based on 2.6.38 and I am not sure if cloning the oneiric ubuntu tree is recommended or not
<janimo> in order to save space
<janimo> this is the linux-ac100 tree based on an upstream that is not on kernel.org 
<apw> janimo, if the repo is going to just be a clone of mainline, then you might want to clone from the linux repo instead of ubuntu
<apw> (there is a local mirror of that in the ubuntu/ directory too)
<janimo> apw, not a clone of mainline, but of a gitorious based fork of the chromeos kernel
<apw> janimo, the nearest base would be linus there i assume, not ours as we have junk on top
 * apw makes sure our linus is up to date ... is now
<janimo> so clone the bare repo off /srv/kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/linux-2.6/ ?
<jjohansen> janimo: where is the clone going to live?
<janimo> jjohansen, in git/jani/ubuntu-ac100 . I cloned and moved it there already
<janimo> just not pushed anything to it yet
<jjohansen> janimo: ah okay, yeah I would clone off of something close in /srv
 * jjohansen is tired so night *
<tkamppeter> I have an old 32-bit HP Compaq 12-inch laptop and it does not boot with the 3.0.0-12 kernel, but only with the last Natty kernel. How to report a bug/debug this?
<smb> tkamppeter, I suppose you still get to the grub screen where you could try to replace "quiet" with "debug" and remove the "splash" to potentially get a bit more output before it gets stuck. Then I would open the bug with "ubuntu-bug linux" from the last working natty boot and edit the description to say it is not booting with 3.0
<smb> If you can get any messages from the failed boot, those should get added, too
<tkamppeter> smb, thank I will try. In which files kernel boot messages get logged? And are they conserved if I boot a Natty kernel after the crash?
<smb> tkamppeter, This depends on how far you actually get in the boot. There may be a good chance that it is not far enough (otherwise those would go into /var/log/syslog). If there is nothing but something on the screen, take a picture and attach the jpeg...
<Kano> hi, will 3.1-rc9 build soon?
<Kano> also i would like to know when 3.0.6 wil be merged to oneirc (+3 dvb patches)
<tkamppeter> smb, it seems not to be able to mount the root file system. It says something like
<tkamppeter> smb, Kernel Panic - Not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<tkamppeter> smb, Pid: , comm: swapper Not Tainted 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu
<tkamppeter> smb, sorry, Pid: 1, ...
<smb> tkamppeter, Hm, does this actually happen quite quickly? I begin to think there may be something wrong with the initrd file
<tkamppeter> smb, yes, it appears immediately.
<tkamppeter> So I have the Grub menu, press 'b' after changing to the debug settings, and the crash output immediately shows up.
<smb> tkamppeter, When you boot back into natty and check /boot, is there a initrd-3.0.0-12-generic or so
<tkamppeter> The Natty kernel (with Oneiric as user space) bootes perfectly.
<apw> commit 512228f0be3af44bf5cf6cc5750ddd279bbedaf3
<apw> Author: Andi Kleen <ak@linux.intel.com>
<smb> tkamppeter, Also could it be you got /boot on a different fs (which may be full, thus preventing to have a valid new initrd)
<apw> Date:   Fri Aug 19 16:15:10 2011 -0700
<apw>     Add a personality to report 2.6.x version numbers
<apw> uggg
<tkamppeter> till@till-laptop:~$ ls -l /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic 
<tkamppeter> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13585679 2011-10-03 11:10 /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<tkamppeter> till@till-laptop:~$ 
<tkamppeter> smb ^is it a problem that there is only an "initrd.img" file?
<smb> tkamppeter, No, the filename looks ok
<smb> (just remembered it wrongly)
<tkamppeter> smb, no, my /boot is on the root partition and has 2.5G free.
<tkamppeter> till@till-laptop:~$ df -h /boot
<tkamppeter> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<tkamppeter> /dev/sda7              13G  9.0G  2.5G  79% /
<tkamppeter> till@till-laptop:~$ 
<smb> tkamppeter, ok... One thing to try: boot natty and then
<smb> sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.0.0-12-generic
<smb> (I hope)
<smb> and after that a
<smb> sudo update-grub
<tkamppeter> OK, did it.
<smb> tkamppeter, Anything sounded like an error message?
<tkamppeter> But now I have a debconf menu.
<tkamppeter> 1. install the package maintainer's version
<apw> tkamppeter, when you have a prompt find out which driver is running your disks
<tkamppeter> 2. keep the local version currently installed
<tkamppeter> 3. show a side-by-side difference between the versions
<apw> tkamppeter, does it tell you what this version is of ?
<smb> apw, Sounds rather like a modified /etc/default/grub
<apw> yeah could be
<tkamppeter> 4. show a 3-way difference between available versions
<tkamppeter> 5. do a 3-way merge between available versions (experimental)
<tkamppeter> 6. start a new shell to examine the situation
<smb> tkamppeter, I'd probably look at 3 and see what is changed
<smb> apw, Just a bit strange that this did not happen on any upgrade before...
<tkamppeter> apw, smb: It has only two "initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic" lines added at two points.
<apw> then its not /etc/default/grub
<smb> tkamppeter, Hrrrm, are you by chance still using grub1
<apw> grub1 ?!?!
<smb> apw, If you upgraded only for a long time grub2 is not enforced
<apw> gurgle
<tkamppeter> smb, this is possible. The computer is 6 years old and I have never done a fresh install, only updates. It must have gone through 12 Ubuntus.
<ogra_> iirc there is a wiki howto about manually upgrading to grub2 for such cases
<tkamppeter> So I need to upgrade to Grub2, how do I do this?
<smb> tkamppeter, And if you use grub one, better say take maintainers version
<smb> (cause if one once says stick with mine, then you stick forever...)
<ogra_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading_to_GRUB_2_From_GRUB
<tkamppeter> smb, I have done so. No more prompts, should I try to reboot?
<tkamppeter> ogra_, thanks.
<smb> tkamppeter, You could do a quick visual check of /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<smb> whether it looks sane
<smb> But I guess your problem where those two missing initrd lines
<tkamppeter> smb, i have no /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<smb> tkamppeter, So yes, for the future, you may want to consider upgrading to grub2. Even if that means learning a new configuration language...
<smb> tkamppeter, Something starting with menu? Oh, maybe .lst
 * smb ususally types menu.<tab>...
<tkamppeter> ok, looks nice, contains many kernels.
<smb> ... grub2 is grub.cfg, so I likely mixed them up
<smb> tkamppeter, Then try a boot
<tkamppeter> smb, I am doing so and it seems that it works.
<smb> tkamppeter, Good, if uname -a of the booted kernel says 3.0.0-12-generic you are good
<smb> So it seems for some reason you had the kernel lines but not the initrd ones. 
<tkamppeter> smb, it booted the new kernel but the user space of Ubuntu 6.10.
<smb> 6.10 ???
 * smb wonders how exactly tkamppeter does updates...
<tkamppeter> It probably booted a wrong partition. Didi not know that I had such an old partition around.
<apw> is that _edgy_ ?
<tkamppeter> Can be, was the first version where I worked at Ubuntu. I started mid-2006.
<tkamppeter> Natty kernel boots Oneiric.
<smb> If I remember the magics of grub1 correctly then, there is a commented out line in menu.lst which says root=<something> which is used as a template for all of the grub entries later...
<smb> Though I thought that update-grub would take that and make them all boot the same partition somehow. 
<smb> Though that could be different for anything below a certain "not automatically done" marker somehow
<smb> But I have not really looked closely for a long time
 * smb thinks maybe one of the magic Colin's may remember out of their head
<tkamppeter> When I go through the boot menu entries and press e for edit on them, both Oneiric and Natty kernels have roo=(0,6).
<apw> ouch
<smb> apw, Yes that were those dark times without uuid
<tkamppeter> ## default grub root device
<tkamppeter> ## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
<tkamppeter> # groot=(hd0,6)
<tkamppeter> And hd0,6 is the edgy partition.
<smb> Hm, right, so one (well at least me) would expect all boot lines to use 0,6 now... 
<ogra_> apw, 6.10 is dapper (the only 04 release that was delayed ;) )
<tkamppeter> The right one is /dev/sda7
<apw> ogra_, na that was 6.06
<ogra_> hrm, we only had one 06 releaase ever
<ogra_> 06.xx i should say
<tkamppeter> Should I try s/(hd0,6)/(hd0,7)/
<ogra_> oh, heh, ignore me
 * ogra_ needs to not read that RTL
<tkamppeter> apw, smb: ^^
<tgardner> ogasawara, this 3.0.6 stable update is giving me some weird crashes on my HP mini-10
<smb> tkamppeter, I probably would try that on a single boot instance first, then change the groot line and run update-grub again
<smb> tkamppeter, After you tested the single changed one
<smb> tkamppeter, It probably asks you then again whether you want to keep your version or take the new one (which then again has to be answered with "the maintainers version2
<tkamppeter> smb, too late, now its broken down, as this old box does not contain anything important any more and has space waisted by unneeded partitions, I should do a from-scratch installation on it.
<tkamppeter> smb, instead of trying to break Update records. 5 years are enough.
<tkamppeter> Buth thanks anyway.
<smb> tkamppeter, Well, at least there was not kernel problem... 
<ogasawara> tgardner: hrm, I've been running it on my adamo and not seeing any issues.  I'll put it on my mini and see if I can reproduce.
<tgardner> ogasawara, look through your dmesg closely. I've gotten some random oops that weren't reported right away.
<apw> ogra_, 
<ogra_> thats me !
<apw> stupid paste
<apw> there were two in 06
<apw> dapper and edgy
<ogra_> yeah, i read it RTL :)
 * ogra_ must have catches a chinese bug or so
<ogra_> *catched
<apw> heh
<apw> tgardner, hey did you push your hardy tree last night, there seems to be a CVE missing from it
<tgardner> apw, Everything up-to-date
<tgardner> whats missing ?
<apw> tgardner, ahhh my fault, i see why its gone wrong
<apw> just not told the tracker enough things
<tgardner> ogasawara, rebased P to v3.1-rc9
<ogasawara> tgardner: awesome thanks
<sconklin> tgardner, I think I understand the versioning stuff now, and I've moved past tilting at that windmill, so we'll move on to fixing the tools.
<tgardner> sconklin, good. I'll be bisecting the stable update before I publish it in order to find the regression oops I'm having.
<ogasawara> tgardner: my mini panics on boot and hangs, looks to be somethings with the i915 driver for me
<ogasawara> tgardner: am going to bisect as well
<tgardner> ogasawara, so you've got something to keep you busy today :)
<ogasawara> tgardner: indeed
 * apw is glad its not uploaded :)
 * ogasawara back in 20
<lamont> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/702808/ <-- which part of this is surprising (if any...): i915 vs oneiric
<tgardner> apw, ogasawara: ^^ more fun with i915
<lamont> that system is rather memory constrained, currently has a frozen mouse on a black screen, and thought it was running apport to report lpstat dying on sigsegv
<lamont> and it looks like apport didn't manage to actually report the segv
<cyphermox> hi, could someone please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/867679 ; see if I'm wrong in my analysis ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 867679 in linux "Network fails after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogasawara> apw, tgardner: bisected the panic and hang on boot with my HP-mini
<ogasawara> commit c17bcfb52394745dd9100e042031a1eab8442f9c
<ogasawara> Author: Andy Whitcroft <apw@canonical.com>
<ogasawara> Date:   Fri Sep 23 16:50:27 2011 +0100
<ogasawara>     UBUNTU: SAUCE: acpi_init: move to full RCU free for IO mappings
<ogasawara> reverting that fixes it
<tgardner> ogasawara, tahts about the same conclusion I was coming to
<tgardner> ogasawara, since it was purely for performance I vote we revert it and make apw work on it a bit more
<ogasawara> tgardner: +1
<tgardner> ogasawara, actually, since its still in master-next we could just rebase it out of existence
<ogasawara> tgardner: that works for me too
<tgardner> sconklin, did you ever get versioning working so I can create a stable tracking bug for oneiric ?
<apw> tgardner, ogasawara, yep one reason i was happy it got a bit more testing before upload
<apw> concur with rebasing it out of the history, its never been uploaded
<sconklin> tgardner, working on it now. LP staging system is down, so I'm going to have to test on the live LP.
<sconklin> should have it for you soon
<tgardner> ogasawara, pushed master-next without 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: acpi_init: move to full RCU free for IO mappings'
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack, thanks
<tgardner> now, back to testing stable
<tgardner> apw, ogasawara, I've been messing with 'make dpkg-deb' in the upstream kernel. It works pretty well for bisecting.
<sconklin> tgardner, it's a little more difficult than I thought. 
<ogasawara> tgardner: cool, for mainline I usually use apw's mainline-build-once script when bisecting
<tgardner> ogasawara, I like the upstream method since you don't have to rebuild the whole kernel every time.
 * tgardner -> lunch
<sconklin> tgardner, create-stable-tracker should be fixed now, try it. I'm about to fix the other script that is likely also broken (verify-release-ready)
<ogasawara> cyphermox: just posted a comment to claire's bug.
<ogasawara> cyphermox: I've got almost identical hardware with respect to wifi, and am unfortunately not seeing any issues after suspend/resume
<ogasawara> jibel: does your team have access to a Thinkpad X200s?
<cyphermox> ogasawara: ok. I tried briefly with a X200, but no luck
<ogasawara> cyphermox: no luck as in suspend/resume is working?
<cyphermox> iirc yes, it was working, and I otherwise couldn't see freezes or whatever
<cyphermox> but I don't think it's quite the same ahrdware either
<ogasawara> cyphermox: I looked in hexr and I think we might have access to similar (possibly identical) hw, but I don't know how to go about getting access to the hw
<cyphermox> ogasawara: was there an ID or something for it?
<ogasawara> cyphermox: in hexr, I'm looking at "Lenovo ThinkPad X200s - 7465CTO"
<cyphermox> ok.
<cyphermox> ah, looks like someone's own system :)
<ogasawara> cyphermox: I'll email him and see if he can help test
<ogasawara> cyphermox: I'll CC you
<cyphermox> I'll take another look at stuff, in case I can find other hardware with teh right wifi card that sees this
<cyphermox> ogasawara: does it make sense though to try fw_restart=0 in case it avoids crashing as it does? I found that as a possible replacement (though not really the same thing) for wd_disable. I'm also curious why that parameter isn't available :)
<tgardner> sconklin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/868628 created with your fixes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868628 in linux "Oneiric update to 3.0.6 (3.0.0-13.20) stable release" [Undecided,New]
<sconklin> tgardner, thanks
<ogasawara> cyphermox: I'd have to review the changes to see why wd_disable isn't available any longer.  you can try fw_restart but I didn't see any firmware issues in clan's logs, did I miss something?
<cyphermox> no, don't think you did
<cyphermox> but I was wondering if it wasn't due to what's in the link I added; as in if the firmware gets reloaded on resume, due to the watchdog doing it or any other reason
<cyphermox> even if there really isn't any indication that this is being done
<tgardner> ogasawara, pushed 3.0.6 stable onto master-next
<ogasawara> tgardner: cool
 * jjohansen -> lunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-06
<smb> morning .+
<abogani> morning
<jk-> hey smb, abogani.
<smb> jk-, dude! :)
<jk-> dhuuuuude
<smb> White Russian?
<_ruben> jk-: thanks for the tip on posting my ataX -> sdY issue on askubuntu.com .. it got a decent looking response, havent had a chance to verify it yet tho ;)
<jk-> _ruben: oh, no problem. Sorry I couldn't help directly.
<jk-> _ruben: got a URL?
<apw> bug #818177
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev "boot failures caused by udev race" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818177
<_ruben> jk-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64351/how-to-match-ata4-00-to-the-apropriate-dev-sdx-or-actual-physical-disk
<jk-> _ruben: thanks
<jk-> looks sensible
<_ruben> indeed
<apw> cyphermox, ogasawara, isn't there a fix in the batch on stable 3.0.6 something to do with failing to load builtin firmware on resume an ordering issue
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process »netns«? http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v2.6.35.8/Documentation/ :Filename search: netns did not enlighten me. 
<smb> bullgard4, I think that is related to cleaning up network namespaces. Since that is time consuming it is done by a helper in batches.
<brendand> sconklin, bjf - is there a tag i can rely on to find bugs that were regressions caused by -proposed kernels?
<bullgard4> smb: Thank you very much for explaining.
<smb> bullgard4, glad if it helps
<bullgard4> Yes, it does.
<herton> brendand: regressions in -proposed should be tagged as regression-proposed, not sure everything is being tagged correctly though
<brendand> herton - yeah, i got some though now. thanks
<smoser> is anyone able to tell me i'm a complete moron, and this is not possible https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/845864
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 845864 in linux "painfully slow recharge time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smoser> or at least that it could not be kernel related.  
<smoser> i would not have thought it could be, but I utlemming and both noticed this on our laptops during oneiric.
<tgardner> smoser, perhaps its a good question for cking
<smoser> if someone else had not started seeing the same thing, i would hvae thought that my battery was just beginning to fail.
<tgardner> smoser, I wonder what role the EC has in charging your battery?
<smoser> EC ?
 * cking looks at the bug
<tgardner> smoser, its an embedded controller that does a lot of stuff behind the scenes.
<cking> I'd suggest recharging it when the machine is off and seeing what happens - if it still charges slowly it's a battery problem
<cking> otherwise, if it's running and slowly charges I expect some process or kernel power management feature is sucking power causing the recharge to take forever
<tgardner> cking, that would explain the differences between kernel versions
<smoser> cking, well, 'top' doesn't show anything, and the system does not otherwise appear heavily loaded at all.
<cking> the other option is to boot with an older kernel and use the oneiric user space to factor out if it's a kernel issue or not
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> cking, thanks. 
<cking> but first I'd see how long it takes to charge when not running - that's an easy test and will show you if it's H/W related
<smoser> well, yeah, except turning it off means i can't use it for work.
<smoser> but it is a nice day here, and golf could fill that time :)
<cking> :-)
<cking> see how it charges at the end of the working day ;-)
<cking> smoser, the data from /proc/acpi/battery/ comes from the ACPI _BST, _BIX and _BIF methods and these basically read the battery status via the EC, so I doubt that this is broken
<cking> ..it's fairly straight forward code in the kernel. The only explanation is the either something is chewing up the power or the EC is doing the wrong thing
<cking> ..or the battery is not happy
<smoser> cking, yeah. i would have assumed bad battery. but utlemming complained about this to me right after he upgraded to oneiric without me leading him at all.
<smoser> but, i'll check when power off and such.
<smoser> thanks for your  help.
<cking> hrm, gitweb is sucky and slow today on zinc
<cking> swapping like crazy
<tgardner> cking, yeah, zinc is kinda under powered for some things
<cking> well, it's all blocked in I/O and swapping like mad, so more memory would be handy for it
<tgardner> cking, indeed
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> brendand: no, at this time there really isn't
<ogasawara> apw, smb: have either of you tried installing this linux-image-extra virtual package?
<apw> not since you integrated it, no, whats up
<smb> ogasawara, Not yet
<ogasawara> seems to have dependency issues
<smb> ogasawara, But it should be a relative quick exercise to try
<apw> ogasawara, what happens
<apw> luckily its an opt in package, so even if its bust it can wait till the first SRU upload
<ogasawara> $ sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-3.0.0-12-virtual
<ogasawara> Reading package lists... Done
<ogasawara> Building dependency tree       
<ogasawara> Reading state information... Done
<ogasawara> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<ogasawara> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<ogasawara> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<ogasawara> or been moved out of Incoming.
<ogasawara> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<ogasawara> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogasawara>  linux-image-extra-3.0.0-12-virtual : Depends: linux-image-3.0.0-12-virtual (= 3.0.0) but 3.0.0-12.19 is to be installed
<ogasawara> em: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ogasawara> only discovered it cuz I was trying to test out a meta package for it
<smb> Hm, linux-image shoudl exist...
<apw> ogasawara, i am unsure how that didn't happen to me, but it looks plain wrong
<apw> it should be the other version in teh control.in
<apw> ogasawara, you gonna look at it or should i
<ogasawara> apw: I can investigate
<smb> ogasawara, ok get the same here
<apw> i think its a single line change to control.stub.in or stub.d/virtual
<ogasawara> apw: am also gonna send out a patch for an -extra's meta package
<apw> to switch the version number round
<smb> apw, So to get the -12.19 added?
<apw> yeah, it must mention the wrong version variable there
<smb> probably adding ABINUM helps
<smb> hm no
<smb> would only be 12...
<ogasawara> it looks right to me
<ogasawara> I'm missing something
<apw> there is a proper
<apw> there is a proper longer version number isn't there?
<ogasawara> apw: must be, now to find the variable name for it
<herton> bjf: well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugFocus bugs says regressions in -proposed should be tagged as regression-proposed
<herton> (refering to brendand's question)
<apw> ogasawara, doesn't look like we have the specific version as a variable, only PKGVER and ABINUM
<apw> ogasawara, the headers depedancy is just to the unversions package name, we could do the same i suspect and be fine
<apw> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, coreutils | fileutils (>= 4.0), SRCPKGNAME-headers-PKGVER-ABINUM, ${shlibs:Depends}
<ogasawara> apw: ack, I'll try that and test
<smb> apw, Its likely new that you need to be in lockstep with a specific kernel version...
<apw> smb, likely though its officially abi compliant, so it shouldn't matter in theory
<bjf> herton: that may be, but who has been doing the tagging?
<smb> apw, Probably loadable. Though it may have strange behaviour as they are really tightly coupled
<smb> apw, On the other hand every build will produce both anyway
<herton> bjf: no one that I know, that's why I told probably not everything is tagged correctly. I guess we should be doing it when we identify a regression
<apw> ogasawara, it wouldn't be hard to add a variable too
<bjf> herton, and that's why i replied that at this time there isn't one, no one is applying it
<herton> bjf: shouldn't we be applying it anyway?
 * smb detects major water damage... 
<smb> -> security shutdown
<apw> smb !?!
 * ogasawara guesses a split beer
<apw> heh
<tgardner> where one half is split onto his keyboard
<brendand> bjf, herton - does regression-proposed get added by apport if a user is running the -proposed kernel?
<bjf> brendand: i don't think so, http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/regressions-proposed-report.html shows bugs marked regression-proposed
<bjf> brendand: there just aren't enough on that list for it to be accurate
<brendand> bjf - true, there's only 39 there last time i checked
<apw> ok not beer, but an actual waterfall coming through his fuse box!!!  so i think smb will be away for some time
<apw> ogasawara, tgardner ^^
<ogasawara> whoa, that's not good
<brendand> bjf - btw, we have a session at UDS about improving coverage of certification testing for SRUs. Your feedback is welcome : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/certify-planning/+spec/hardware-p-cert-sru-coverage
<brendand> sconklin too ^
<tgardner> apw, did local construction efforts redirect a local river into his house ?
<brendand> bjf - i got your feedback on the wiki page
<sconklin> brendand, thanks, subscribed
<bjf> brendand: subscribed
<brendand> sconklin, bjf - do you guys have some time for a brainstorm about where our efforts might be best focused?
<brendand> sconklin, bjf - we're already sort of set on improving wireless, video and audio coverage so we'd be focusing on identifying use-cases within those areas
<bjf> brendand: the three areas users have the most issues with: wireless, audio, graphics
<brendand> bjf - agreed then
<sconklin> +1
<bjf> brendand: you should be working with QA, they should be hitting the same areas, i'd expect the two teams to be able to share tests, they may be focused on depth while your focus is breadth
<brendand> bjf - yes, fewer tests but on a broader variety of hardware
<brendand> sconklin, bjf - are you guys ok with taking some time tomorrow afternoon to discuss this then? we'll engage with QA, but also looking for your input
<bjf> brendand: i'm pretty much always available to talk about testing the kernel
<bjf> brendand: are you thinking mumble, irc or email ?
<bjf> brendand: i personally like a "paper" trail
<sconklin> what he said
<brendand> bjf - i'd go for IRC
<sconklin> brendand, how about in the #ubuntu-kernel channel
<brendand> sconklin - no reason not to keep it public
<brendand> bjf, sconklin - i'll schedule something tomorrow just to make sure everyone's in the same place at the same time (there are other folks from my team interested in participating)
<bjf> brendand: sounds good, should be able to pop in here and start anytime, unless there's some hot discussion raging :-)
<sconklin> sounds great, looking forward to it.
 * tgardner -> lunch
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<ogasawara> GrueMaster: Do you care if I just close bug 758486 rather than leaving it in Incomplete.  You can always re-open it should it re-appear.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758486 in linux-ti-omap4 "omapdss DISPC error on Panda platform" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758486
<ogasawara> GrueMaster: eh, I've closed it and posted it a comment.
<GrueMaster> ogasawara: Works for me.
<Linkmaster> I had a kernel panic using both ubuntu and kubuntu 11.04amd64-bit on an x120e thinkpad machine. it froze, so I'm going to have to power it off, but I want to know if you can derive anything useful before I do so
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-07
<htorque> ogasawara: hi! https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41059 - there are two new patches to test in comment 31 and comment 34. can you maybe build two new kernels for soren to test (unless he wants to build them himself)?
<htorque> soren: ^^
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 41059 in Driver/intel "XRANDR operations very slow unless (phantom) HDMI1 disabled" [Major,Assigned]
<maco> bjf: you're quick
<smb> Dry morning .+
<abogani> morning
<brendand> where do i find tar files with the vmlinuz and initrd for different ubuntu kernels? trying to do a live CD customization
<jjohansen> brendand: tar files?  You can find the packages and pull them appart, the source packages and pull them appart, the kernel git tree
<brendand> what i'm really looking for then is the package with the proposed kernel
<brendand> for natty, that is
<jjohansen> brendand: specifically the proposed kernel package or just the kernel source?  git is the easiest way to get that
<brendand> jjohansen - i'm just trying to test a fix, so i only need the package
<jjohansen> brendand: and you only want the kernel package not the rest of packages in -proposed?
<jjohansen> brendand: also i386 or x86-64
<brendand> jjohansen - definitely just the kernel. it's a fix for an install issue with one system, so i need to do a live cd customization to include the proposed kernel. the steps recommend just copying over the original vmlinuz and initrd with the new ones
<brendand> jjohansen - it's i386
<jjohansen> brendand: oh also which release, natty?
<brendand> jjohansen - it is, but i'm doing the customization on an oneiric box
<jjohansen> brendand: well there is no oneiric-proposed kernel yet, so you are you looking for the natty-proposed kernel
<brendand> jjohansen - absolutely. i'm just inferring that i don't (think i) have the option to just enable -proposed and install it
<jjohansen> brendand: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic_2.6.38-9.43_i386.deb
<jjohansen> brendand: you can find them by going to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<jjohansen> clicking through to the package set natty-proposed
<brendand> jjohansen - duly bookmarked. thanks
<jjohansen> natty-proposed/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<jjohansen> unzip and look for linux-image in the Packages text file.  It will give you the pool address
<jjohansen> eg. pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic_2.6.38-9.43_i386.deb
<jjohansen> and then you need to prepend which archive mirror, ...
<jjohansen> its not as easy as it should be, you can use packages.ubuntu.com for updates, backports, and for release packages but not proposed
<ogasawara> apw: just so someone else knows what I've done, per the request of the release team I'm uploading just the fix for the linux-image-extra's install dependency issue
<ogasawara> apw: only they've requested I upload to -proposed, that way if it takes too long to build, they'll just let it sit in -proposed and promote to -updates as a day 0, otherwise they'll promote to the actual release pocket.
<apw> ogasawara, ack, and i assume that the linux-meta changes went up too
<ogasawara> apw: yep, linux-meta went up yesterday
<apw> ogasawara, sounds good, sorry for the mess
<apw> ogasawara, also once its in the queue get them to score it up
<ogasawara> apw: no worries, like you said it's an elective install, I'm actually surprised they just don't prefer to wait for the first SRU
<apw> it may be making errors appear in their builds, though why we didn't find out about it sooner from those same errors i am unsure
<ogasawara> apw: yah, I'm indeed surprised it went undetected until yesterday
<apw> also they seem to have a lot of other problems meaning they need a rebuild mondayish anyhow
<ogasawara> apw: yep, I think that's the plan.
<apw> we release unity updates on mondays too :)
<brendand> bjf, sconklin - you free to talk testing?
<bjf> brendand: yup, i'm here
 * ogasawara back in 20
 * roadmr also here for the testing thing
<brendand> bjf, sconklin - so, as i mentioned yesterday we plan to do as much as we can next cycle to improve the SRU test suite that we run in our certification labs
<brendand> bjf, sconklin - a major area we've neglected so far has been wireless testing. which is a big oversight, but we're on it now and we want to make sure our efforts are as worthwhile as possible
<brendand> also audio testing has been minimal and graphics testing is okay, but not as good as it should be (admittedly graphics testing is tricky to do automatically)
<brendand> obvious points to address in wireless testing are scanning, and some sort of connectivity test
<bjf> brendand: as i mentioned yesterday, i look at QA testing as being fewer systems involved but deeper testing and cert. as being more shallow testing but accross more systems
<bjf> brendand: and i think you agreed
<brendand> bjf - exactly, so we're not trying to cover every possible use case, just the most important ones
<bjf> brendand: i think it would be a *huge* win if tests can be shared between cert. and QA
<sconklin> brendand: I'm here, sorry I'm late
<brendand> sconklin - no problem
<bjf> brendand: for wireless, what are you asking / thinking ?
<bjf> brendand: we agree it needs testing
<brendand> bjf - you said yesterday it was one of the areas where you most commonly saw regressions
<brendand> bjf - the nature of the regressions, was it mainly total breakage of the wireless?
<bjf> brendand: it's the area where regressions can have a major impact on users, people are just so dependent on wireless these days
<sconklin> one way that wireless problems show up is in low throughput or in repeated disconnect/connect.
<bjf> brendand: one area is rfkill, there occasionally seem to be changes that cause rfkill to stop working or work in unexpected ways
<sconklin> Throughput can be tested automatically, not sure about the other, unless by log inspection
<sconklin> ack on rfkill
<bjf> for wireless, you need to test scanning, association, throughput
<brendand> sconklin, bjf - excellent. do you know are QA already testing throughput?
<bjf> it would be nice to test suplicants
<sconklin> don't know
<hggdh> brendand: no, we are not testing wireless at all
<bjf> don't think so, but there should be some QA folks here
<hggdh> (except for ad hoc testing)
<brendand> okay, so wireless regressions are wholly the responsibility of the community?
<gema> hggdh: do we have any ethernet testing that we could leverage on to automate some wireless testing?
<brendand> (not causing them obviously. catching them)
<hggdh> not yet, no
<bjf> brendand: yes
<brendand> bjf - i was thinking including different security tests, e.g. WPA, WEP and no security
<bjf> brendand: another area is we get reports that "with latest update/upgrade my wireless is 50% slower"
<brendand> bjf - we have a bandwidth test, but obviously it's only wired at the moment and probably could be improved
<roadmr> hm, trending is something we don't do at the moment, but it looks like it would be useful in this case
<bjf> brendand: the wireless can be tricky because it depends on how noisy the wireless environment and how good the AP is the bug submitter is talking to
<brendand> bjf - our testing environment would be *extremely* noisy
<roadmr> yes I see a problem if all systems under test start slamming the AP at the same time
<gema> bjf: but in a testing lab, all those things are sort of controlled
<brendand> gema - i would say the opposite in ours
<gema> or at least, consistent
<brendand> gema - theoretically it could be, but since we are testing so many systems at once
<bjf> gema, depends on your setup
<brendand> gema - and they all have different speeds, an unknown % of them might be exercising the wireless at a given point
<bjf> gema, also some of the wireless nics don't work as well in very noisy environs like conferences with hundreds of attendees
<sconklin> In think that in general, trending is something we should strive for in any metric that makes sense. Boot speed, benchmarks, network, file systems. But I think that falls more under QA 'deep' testing than cert 'broad' testing
<brendand> gema - we could control it but that would involve some clever server side synchronisation
<bjf> gema: that's actually good testing (of a sort)
 * gema is thinking faster than she can write
<brendand> sconklin - being able to detect trends would be great, again we'd need to invest a lot of time in infrastructure and results analysis to acheive that across all our systems though
<bjf> brendand: gema: we talked to the intel wireless folks this week, they are very interested in working with us on better testing for the community as well as upstream developers
<gema> bjf: brendand: I am thinking we probably should put some sort of test environment together in our new lab for this testing
<roadmr> bjf: do the intel folks have testing tools we could use?
<brendand> gema - the new lab is in Lexington, right?
<gema> brendand: yep
<brendand> gema - half our hardware is there, approximately
<bjf> roadmr: some, yes, and we will be talking to them about those, and we'll be sure to include cert. and qa
<sconklin> brendand: simply collecting the data and presenting it graphically in a report might be cheaper, and then humans can spot anything worrisome. That might be low hanging fruit
<bjf> sconklin: that's an interesting idea, like we are doing with boot-speed testing right now
<brendand> sconklin - the question is if we have the bandwidth in this cycle. i'll make a note of it and perhaps we can brainstorm something between ourselves and QA
<roadmr> bjf: awesome, thanks, proven tools will be quite helpful
<brendand> i'd like to interject though that our first goal needs to be fill in the obvious gaps
<hggdh> more than proven tools, an idea of how they setup the environment will give us clues
<sconklin> +1
<gema> brendand: are you in london next week?
<sconklin> hggdh: I don't understand what you mean
<brendand> gema - no, UDS is my next destination
<bjf> roadmr: http://linuxwireless.org/en/developers/Testing/wifi-test I have *no* idea if this is used at all or not
<gema> brendand: ok, so let's talk about it at UDS
<roadmr> hggdh: that'd be good, although given the bulk nature of what we do in cert, that might not be feasible for us (i.e. can't put a faraday cage around the lab or isolation-test 100+ systems)
<hggdh> sconklin: I am worried with noise -- we would need a few APs, and tens of machines will be chatting at the same time. As a result tests will potentially be contamined unless we set it right
<brendand> roadmr - +1
<bjf> roadmr: hggdh this could be a good place where the testing that QA does is different that the cert. testing, cert can be in a noisy environ. QA in a "quiet" environ. ?
<brendand> can we agree to discuss this topic at UDS and focus on purely functional tests for now?
<gema> brendand: +1
<brendand> we have two more topics to discuss at well
<hggdh> bjf: +1
<gema> bjf: +1
<hggdh> brendand: +1 for going ahead
<hggdh> (and flesh it out at UDS)
<brendand> i think we have a really good base for improving wireless testing now, so i'll be adding these notes to the blueprint and everyone is welcome to subscribe: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/certify-planning/+spec/hardware-p-cert-sru-coverage
<hggdh> just a Q -- sconklin, bjf: is there any plans for meeting with Intel soon?
<brendand> let's talk video/graphics testing
<sconklin> brendand: what's your definition of 'functional test'?
<brendand> sconklin - one where we don't depend on previous results or heuristics to determine a results. it either works or doesn't
<sconklin> would that include a test in which we want to insure that network bandwidth meets a certain lower bound?
<gema> sconklin: if there is a value defined for that lower bound, yes
<brendand> sconklin - if we can say for sure what that lower bound is and it doesn't depend on environmental factors then yes
<bjf> hggdh: we just had our twice yearly meeting with them
<roadmr> sconklin: we have a test like that for ethernet bandwidth, it gives false positives often because throughput ends up depending on network load
<roadmr> sconklin: I think that kind of info would be more useful if collected and analyzed for trends than for pass/fail tests
<brendand> roadmr, sconklin - also for disk read speed. we put an arbitrary lower limit of 30MB p/s and one system achieves only 29
<sconklin> ok, then I think I'm clearer on the limitations of what's under discussion today. Thanks
<brendand> as i said, video/graphics
<brendand> what we do at the moment is quite simplistic. check if x is running. check if compiz *can* be run (not if it is)
<brendand> we also take a screengrab and anlayse those in a batch. but the tool used is not 100% reliable
<brendand> s/anlayse/analyse/
<sconklin> brendand: do you test external monitors?
<sconklin> Do you test hotplugging of those?
<bjf> multi-monitors ?
<brendand> sconklin - no, and we don't, unfortunately
<brendand> not in the scope of this. we'll have to achieve testing of that in a different way
<sconklin> but that's a major area where we see problems, and don't we certify that behavior?
<brendand> sconklin - we do. but certification is done over 2 weeks
<sconklin> oh, right, that's the full cert, and what we're talking about here is the quick test that's done for SRU kernels
<roadmr> sconklin: we just don't test it during the automated SRU and/or weekly tests
<brendand> sconklin - so we would have a 2 week regression-testing phase for each SRU and the 7 person hwcert team would have no other role  but testing SRUs
<sconklin> problem is, these are problems that show up as regressions in SRUS.
<brendand> sconklin - yep. really, no manual tests
<bjf> brendand: that works for us, sold!
<roadmr> heheh :)
<brendand> bjf - oh forgot </sarcasm>
<brendand> :)
<bjf> brendand: that bit is always flipped on me
<bjf> brendand: i really don't know how to give guidance on video testing, i think you need to talk to the xorg guys
<brendand> bjf, sconklin - actually the lab engineers (like roadmr) already have enough unavoidable manual work
<bjf> brendand: our issue is that we *do* see regressions there and they can be really painful
<brendand> e.g. powering on laptops, pressing keys to go through bios screens, resuming systems from suspend
<sconklin> I'm trying not to focus on your processes, but on which actual failures we have seen which aren't currently covered by cert testing.
<brendand> sconklin - that's good, but i need to point out when something won't be feasible
<sconklin> I shouldn't have to worry a lot about how you do your testing, only whether the results are valuable to us :-)
<sconklin> so take it or leave it, but I want for you to know where we see problems
<bjf> brendand: i'd like to change that "not feasible" to "cert. is unable to perform that testing on sru kernels today"
<roadmr> yes, well if we're in brainstorm mode anything goes, determining whether it's feasible or not can come later
<roadmr> sconklin: it's really useful to know that's a regression-prone area
<sconklin> ack +1
<bjf> brendand: that way, QA can pick up testing that cert. can not do or we identify testing that could be done sometime in the future
<brendand> bjf - true. 'not feasible' is always qualified with 'at this time, with the resources we have'
<sconklin> ok, we sidetracked while talking about grahics testing . . .
<hggdh> I would rather go, then, in brainstorm mode, and later on decide what can, or cannot be done right now, in 6 months, in 1 year, etc
<hggdh> but we need to know what the kernel team see as problem areas
<sconklin> hggdh: agreed, talk about what we want to do then figure out how much it would cost, time frames, etc later
<bjf> so ... during the dev cycle we can see a lot of churn in the upstream drivers themselves which cause problems
<brendand> agreed. i'll put notes of things that might be worth brainstorming like the external monitor and wireless speed trends
<bjf> once a kernel goes "stable" we see less churn, we see more 'quirking' to enable graphics for specific hw
<brendand> i shall be inviting bryce to the session, to get some input on graphics testing
<bjf> however, some of this 'quirking' can impact systems other than those it was intended to target
<brendand> outside of external monitors, what else is there?
<bjf> and there are some, more general, bug fixes that also impact multiple systems
<brendand> bjf - how do these bugs manifest themselves, is it usually corruption?
<bjf> often it's they boot to a black screen
<sconklin> brendand: failures generally occur either at boot or at login, based on my memory
<hggdh> or on resume
<brendand> and the symptom is mostly a black screen
<sconklin> yes, no graphics at boot is the most common, along with "sparkles", "lines" or other symptoms of incorrect timing.
<bjf> brendand: often yes
<bjf> brendand: can you explain "batch" testing of screen shots ?
<brendand> bjf - the imagemagick 'import' command is used to do a capture (which as i mentioned may not be reliable). this is stored with the test results
<brendand> bjf - and we have a script which downloads all of these into a single directory and i just browse over them and check for blank ones or ones with graphical glitches. takes about 5 minutes
<bjf> brendand: thanks
<brendand> bjf - this week we found one blank one when testing the maverick SRU. turns out the system failed to resume from suspend (not a regression, it was like that since release)
<bjf> brendand: sidetracking a bit here ... do you do suspend/resume testing ?
<brendand> bjf - basic suspend/resume testing. i.e. make sure the system still can
<bjf> brendand: that causes major issues with everything we've been talking about, wireless, graphics audio
<brendand> bjf - i would like to expand that to include testing subsystems after suspend
<bjf> the system will rfkill a device on suspend but not restore it on resume
<brendand> bjf - we'll probably include some element of post-S3 testing for each area
<bjf> the graphics worked perfectly fine before suspend but it resumes to a black screen
<brendand> audio, bluetooth, graphics, wireless
<bjf> and so forth
<brendand> etc.
<sconklin> Yeah, I think just by tatking what we have and also running it all post-resume, we gain a lot
<sconklin> taking
<bjf> sconklin: +1
<bjf> sorry to throw yet another thing it ... do we do any hybernate / resume testing ?
<brendand> bjf - no. isn't that a dodgy area? i.e. not all systems support it and that's just one of those things?
<bjf> and we should probably move on to audio
<brendand> yep
<bjf> brendand: yes, thought i'd ask though
<brendand> before that though, just one question
<sconklin> I've heard a lot of factoids thrown around like "only server people care about it", but never any good data to back up who actually cares, or what the use cases are. I know we get bug reports for it, so some people use it.
<sconklin> hibernate, that is
<brendand> bjf, sconklin - to get an idea of the suitability of the screen capture tools we're using, it would be good to know when one of these regressions is seen (hopefully on a system we can get access to)
<brendand> i want to know if we've maybe been missing stuff
<bjf> brendand: noted
<brendand> onto audio anyway
<herton> also about suspend/resume, do we have any stress testing? like suspend/resume 100 times, some problems are intermittent, and only appear after some iterations
<sconklin> noted, we can get some historical data I think
<brendand> herton - no, we even are struggling with the problem of how to achieve that in our certification
<brendand> herton - i'll note it down though
<brendand> so, audio
<bjf> brendand: cking is worth talking to about suspend/resume testing (if you haven't already)
<bjf> if diwic is around maybe he can speak to the kinds of regressions he sees 
<brendand> bjf - not directly in relation to SRU testing
<bjf> and the kinds of testing that would be helpful
<cking> yep, I'm happy to discuss this with you brendand
<roadmr> we've had a look at cking's fwts testing, but it may be worth revisiting
<brendand> we have a couple of fwts tests in there
 * diwic is around
<cking> especially with the improved goodness of the Oneiric features
<brendand> cpu_scaling and wake_alarm
<brendand> cking - will you subscribe to the blueprint? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/certify-planning/+spec/hardware-p-cert-sru-coverage
<bjf> brendand: for audio you want to test internal and external equally
<cking> sure
<brendand> diwic - you're discussing regressions with audio in -proposed
<bjf> usb speakers would be nice (yes i'm completely ignoring if these can be automated or not)
<bladernr> brendand:  we could also add the other fwts test as it's full auto and runs most of Colin's automated tests
<diwic> For for testing audio regressions in general I'd just say test playback and recording of various inputs and outputs, the more the better.
<brendand> diwic, bjf - so if we can cover record/playback on internal, external mic and usb then it's all good?
<brendand> usb will be most difficult i think
<brendand> external we can use a patch cable
<bjf> brendand: that would be pretty good, yes
<bjf> brendand: lots of bluetooth headsets in use these days
<diwic> brendand, yeah to a reasonable degree...I mean, you could go on by testing volume controls, low-latency / high-latency scenarios
<brendand> diwic - if the audio breaks does it usually break completely? testing audio quality might be tricky
<cking> so are we ultimately hoping to be able to write per-SRU tests to catch regressions?
<bjf> brendand: diwic is the domain expert for audio
<brendand> diwic - if you could attend the session about this at UDS that would be great (link just a little but up in the scrollback)
<diwic> brendand, that's a good question. In general I think we haven't that many regressions in SRUs for audio in the past - do you agree bjf?
<diwic> brendand, ok, added myself to blueprint
<brendand> i think we've got a load of good ideas together now
<brendand> i'll sit down on monday and try and sift through this
<diwic> brendand, maybe testing sound after suspend/resume could make sense as well
<bjf> brendand: yah, more than an hr is just asking for trouble (no sarcasm)
<brendand> diwic - yeah. a question there though. if the mixer settings get changed after suspend, is that a proper problem?
<hggdh> actually we should test sound, video, and network on resume
<sconklin> yeah, this is a good start
<brendand> hggdh - that's the plan. perhaps bluetooth too
<hggdh> brendand: yes, bluetooth, I forgot it
<diwic> brendand, hmm, I think it is, but minor in the sense that if it just happens to one of the machine, it should be fixed, but maybe it is not enough to block an SRU with fixes to thousand of users
<brendand> actually, i don't know will we be able to address it much, but at least one functional test for bluetooth will be nice (before and after suspend)
<bjf> brendand: for bluetooth, you want to actually pair to a device
<brendand> diwic - at the moment i think we already have certified a lot of systems which won't keep the mixer settings after suspend (roadr, bladernr?)
<gema> brendand: do you do targetted testing for each SRU or do you run all the test cases on each or all the test cases on a mix of SRUs?
<bjf> brendand: and be able to do that after resume
<bladernr> brendand:  yeah, that's a pain point, personally, but we have
<brendand> bjf - we would plan to include a file transfer. we're doing this automatically in cert so it shouldn't be too hard
<bjf> brendand: nice
<brendand> gema - same test suite on each one
<gema> separately?
<gema> and then together?
<brendand> gema - seperately what?
<diwic> brendand, interesting. I was not aware of this problem (and haven't seen loads of bugs about it either) 
<gema> I am trying to figure out whether the SRUs would interfere with each other and in which order you test them
<roadmr> brendand, diwic: yep, as long as audio does work, we don't care that much about the mixer going up/down after resume
<diwic> roadmr, it feels like one of all minor annoyances we should fix for the P cycle
<brendand> gema - i'm not quite sure what you're trying to say
<gema> brendand: no worries, I will ask offline
<brendand> gema - sorry
<roadmr> diwic: yep, it's annoying, a papercut if you will
<hggdh> cking: asnwering you question about per-SRU tests: ideally, we should have a collection of tests that grow as time goes by, regarding regressions
<brendand> hggdh - we can't afford to let our test suite grow unchecked
<hggdh> brendand: indeed, for certification, but not so for QA
<diwic> brendand, as long as test don't require manual intervention I guess testing is cheap, but for manual tests we should carefully consider every one
<brendand> hggdh - yeah, you guys feel free ;)
<hggdh> heh
<gema> diwic: tests are never for free, they need to be maintained
<gema> diwic: like any other code
<bjf> brendand: will you be sending out an edited version of this discussion ?
<sconklin> gema +1
<brendand> bjf - yeah, it's going to be what i do on monday probably. i'll probably attach it to the blueprint
<diwic> gema, fair point
<bjf> brendand: ok, look forward to it
<gema> brendand: looking forward to it too, thanks for all the information :)
<brendand> regarding the mixer settings, if we got a baseline of systems which can restore them properly than at least we could look for sudden regressions in those
<brendand> for the ones that could never restore them, we can't really hold SRUs back for that
<diwic> brendand, makes sense
<brendand> that's my last though
<brendand> last thought, that is
<brendand> thanks for everyone's input. i hereby return ubuntu-kernel to its normally scheduled programing
<sconklin> move to adjourn
<sconklin> :-)
<sconklin> thanks!
<hggdh> brendand: one of the things we should look for is deviation from "standard" -- i.e. those tests that consistently failed/succeeded and are now succeding/failing
<hggdh> sconklin: +1
<roadmr> thanks everyone, it was really useful, hope to continue this at some point / UDS
<kamal> .
<roadmr> ..
<kamal> no.  just dot.   ;-)
<diwic> ....
<diwic> ........
<diwic> I'm getting tired.
<roadmr> it started as a dot and now we have a progress bar going
<diwic> Maybe it's time to call it a day.
<bjf> jsalisbury: your making me do real work! :-)
<jsalisbury> bjf, heh, sorry bout that
<Claudio9641> Hi, I have a problem with the new firewire stack in 11.04 (but also still exists in 11.10 beta2). Where would be the best place to ask for help. Can provide error messages and detailed information.
<bjf> Claudio9641: you should file a bug, add your error messages and detailed information and then come back here and tell us the bug #
<Claudio9641> Problem is: I have a firewire external harddisk which is not recognized automatically by Kubuntu 11.04 when connected. Strange thing: when I boot up a life-CD of 10.04 it works perfectly (old firewire stack). When I then reboot into 11.04, the drive also works in 11.04.
<Claudio9641> Hi bjf: file a bug - where?
<bjf> Claudio9641: from the command line you can type: ubuntu-bug
<Claudio9641> Great, now I have a problem with ubuntu-bug. I tell it: "Problem with external storage device" and next window that pops up is asking for "Which audio devicee are you having a problem with?" - Hey, dude, I said 'storage', not 'audio'. Grmpf
<Claudio9641> ... and when I press "abort", ubuntu-bug hangs .. great!
<jjohansen> Claudio9641: ouch, try ubuntu-bug linux
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, bjf, Regression from 11.04 to 11.10, but does not happen with latest mainline build:
<jsalisbury> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/870123
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870123 in linux "Twinhan USB DVB device failed to operate after upgrade to 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: ack, I'll take a look and see if there's a patch from upstream we should pull in for SRU
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, thanks.  
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: cool, I think the patch to resolve that bug actually made it into upstream stable v3.0.5 (ie we have the patch queued for Oneiric's first SRU).  
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: am going to build them a test kernel just to confirm
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, that's good news
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: indeed, thanks for the heads up.
<Claudio964> Ok, I now filed a bug. Bug #870250. Hope that helps.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870250 in linux "Problem with external firewire disk and new firewire stack in Kubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 beta2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870250
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, np, thanks for looking at it
<bjf> jsalisbury: ping
<jsalisbury> bjf, pong
<bjf> jsalisbury: pm
<Claudio964> bjf, jsalisbury: thanks for the quick comments on my bug report. Will test the upstream kernel tomorrow. Must leave now ... thanks so far for the directions and instructions!!!
<jsalisbury> Claudio964, np, let us know how the testing goes
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-08
<Claudio964> Hi all, now tested with upstream (mainline) kernel. - Bug #870250 and removed the according tag. Anything else I can do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870250 in linux "Problem with external firewire disk and new firewire stack in Kubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 beta2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870250
<Claudio964> Is there a way to switch back to the old firewire stack in 11.04?
<JohnCampbell> Any kernel expert wanna take a look at this?
<JohnCampbell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/863873
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863873 in linux "xubuntu 11.10 beta2 kernel boot problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JohnCampbell> I have attached two screen shots just before restart
<JohnCampbell> Anyone?
<x300> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Natty with kernel 2.6.38-11-generic #50 and am getting a kernel oops which seems to involve my Radeon X300 video card.  I have captured a crash dump (320+ MB) in /var/crash and would like to know the recommended next step.  Thanks for advice.
<x300> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Natty with kernel 2.6.38-11-generic #50 and am getting a kernel oops which seems to involve my Radeon X300 video card.  I have captured a crash dump (320+ MB) in /var/crash and would like to know the recommended next step.  Thanks for advice.
<jjohansen> x300: file a bug,  from a terminal type  ubuntu-bug
<x300> Thx, I will go ahead with that
<jjohansen> and it will step you through filing the bug and attaching the crash info
<x300> OK
<x300> jjohansen:  The "content of the report" window in Apport shows that the ProblemType is Bug.  Shouldn't it say something like "kernel oops?"
<jjohansen> x300: hrmm, actually I am not sure.  Different versions of apport use different wording
<jjohansen> x300: if you want to guarentee that it is filed against the kernel do
<jjohansen> ubuntu-bug linux
<x300> jjohansen:  I did :-)
<jjohansen> generally ubuntu-bug should get you there by looking at what crashed and asking questions
<jjohansen> but sometime specifying linux seems to be needed
<x300> jjohansen:  OK, I will keep going in Apport.  Maybe it will get better as I go.
<x300> In the webpage that is opened by Apport, the tag "apport-bug" is automatically added, but it appears this should be "apport-kerneloops."  How can I get Apport to detect that the issue being reported is a kernel oops?  Also, is there a procedure for modifying the Launchpad bug report to include the oops crash dump?
<x300> About "modifying" - I can try attaching the crash dump, but uploading 320+ MB may take a while
<x300> Is it OK to gzip the crash dump before attaching it?
<x300> How can I find out what options are compiled into my running kernel?
<Kiall> Heya, I'm seeing kernel panics with KVM+the latest Oneiric kernel, anyone familiar with debugging issues like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/870168
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870168 in linux "Kernel Oops - Oneiric KVM/OpenStack triggers 'Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer deference'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kiall> Heya, I'm seeing kernel panics with KVM+the latest Oneiric kernel, anyone familiar with debugging issues like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/870168
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870168 in linux "Kernel Oops - Oneiric KVM/OpenStack triggers 'Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer deference'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kiall> dooh
<Kiall> wrong window
<Kiall> (wrong window to him up+enter in ;))
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-09
<Bacta> Hi all
<sgs2_usr> hi
<kd-ale_> can anybody help me please?
<kd-ale_> I cannot keep bluetooth off while using wireless connection when using linux-image version higher than 2.6.32 does anybody have an explanation for that?
<kd-ale_> to save energy on my laptop I normally switch bluetooth off when using wireless, however after upgrading the kernel from version 2.6.32.* this does not work anymore. Reverting the kernel does not re-establish the old behaviour. Does anybody know why?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-01
<ppisati> moin
<smb> morning
 * cking waves to smb
 * smb waves his coffee mug back
<cking> ah coffeeeeeee
<ppisati> brb
 * cking re-configs his network.. maybe off line for a while
 * henrix hates his ISP!
<rtg> jsalisbury, need to reboot tangerine for kernel update. you doing anything ?
<jsalisbury> rtg, not currently.  Thanks for the heads up.
<rtg> jsalisbury, you've got a couple of open sessions
<rtg> ppisati, ^^
<jsalisbury> rtg, just some bisects.  I can re-open them.  I keep track of them locally.
<ppisati> rtg: go ahead
 * ogasawara back in 20
<cjwatson> Hi.  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118007057/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.debian-installer_20101020ubuntu179_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is a kernel packaging problem.  Anyone know what happened to crypto-modules in linux-armadaxp?
<cjwatson> (quantal)
<rtg> cjwatson, crypto-modules were explicitly excluded in Ike's tree, though no explanation was given. debian.armadaxp/d-i/exclude-modules.armhf-armadaxp:crypto-modules
<rtg> the tree that he has made public is not up to date with what has been most recently uploaded
<cjwatson> OK, that may be correct as far as it goes (perhaps all the modules are built in), but in that case I need debian.armadaxp/d-i/package-list to gain a "Provides: crypto-modules" in the "Package: kernel-image" paragraph
<cjwatson> ikepanhc: ^-
<rtg> cjwatson, this is a HWE owned kernel, so I'll bug Jani who uploaded last.
<cjwatson> OK
<ikepanhc> cjwatson: rtg: ACK
<cjwatson> Can't really fix it otherwise - this is one of the special cases that has to exist
<rtg> ikepanhc, I assume you and jani will work this out ?
<ikepanhc> rtg: yes, I will file the bug first
<cjwatson> thanks
 * cking --> runs some errands
 * ppisati -> gym
 * rtg -> lunch
<kamal> mjg59: hi Matthew!   in drivers/platform/x86/dell-wmi.c why is KEY_KBDILLUMTOGGLE set to KE_IGNORE?   on my XPS 13, the keyboard backlight fkey toggle works anyway (mostly), but if I do change that to KE_KEY, then I also get a pretty OSD notification bubble thingie.
<bjf> sforshee, that latest test kernel has been working really well so far. no major issues.
<infinity> ikepanhc: Around?
<infinity> ikepanhc: The 3.5.0 armadaxp kernel is missing the crypto-modules and mouse-modules udebs.
<infinity> ikepanhc: Oh, I see cjwatson already brought it up.
<cjwatson> I didn't notice mouse-modules.
<cjwatson> Not sure that's so important since I don't think any non-modules udebs depend on it.
<infinity> cjwatson: I was just comparing 3.2.0 to 3.5.0 in rmadison.
<infinity> cjwatson: mouse-modules may or may not be an issue.
<cjwatson> d-i currently uses it unconditionally in netboot/gtk.
<cjwatson> However, that isn't built in any flavour we care about.
<infinity> Yeah, but I'm not sure we build that.
<infinity> Right.
<cjwatson> s/flavour/subarch/
<cjwatson> So only crypto-modules matters.
<infinity> Hrm, I clearly didn't commit my d-i change.  yay conflicts.
<sforshee> bjf, good, seems I'm on the right track then
<sforshee> bjf, I started completely rewriting the brcmsmac queueing code this morning
<sforshee> bjf, there are still a few issues I'm aware of in the kernel you're running
<ikepanhc> infinity: and also mouse-modules?
<infinity> ikepanhc: Well, mouse-modules is missing compared to 3.2.0, but perhaps not a big deal either, as pointed out above, since we don't build the GTK d-i bits anyway.
<cjwatson> Yeah, really don't care about that.
<ikepanhc> infinity: I can upload 3.5.0-1602.4 with crypto-modules generated
<ikepanhc> infinity: where I shall upload it
<infinity> ikepanhc: That would be lovely.
<infinity> ikepanhc: Straight to the release pocket is fine.
<infinity> ikepanhc: Assuming it really isn't an ABI bump...
<ikepanhc> infinity: no abi bumped
<infinity> (Which seems odd, if you're changing configs)
 * ikepanhc checks again .dsc and .changes
<rtg> infinity, prolly no config changes, just udeb packaging BS
<infinity> rtg: ;)
<cjwatson> Hey, I never wanted it to be handled by the kernel packaging in the first place. :-P
<cjwatson> (But I was overruled and it's probably unreasonable to revert that now)
<rtg> cjwatson, really ? did that argument predate me ?
<cjwatson> (Especially since Debian has since done the same)
<cjwatson> Yea
<cjwatson> er, yes
<cjwatson> It was from the Herbert era
<rtg> huh, I never thought packaging udebs in the kernel made sense
<cjwatson> It saves an extra upload cycle every time
<cjwatson> So there is some rationale to it
 * henrix -> EOD
<ikepanhc> cjwatson: uploaded, will check how it build tomorrow first thing
<cjwatson> Thanks
 * rtg -> EOD
<Aquilas> Hey guys my program is accessing a kernel module to read/write to a proc file. Within the code of the module(kernel space) I need to get the current thread id. I have process id. Does anyone know how to get this?
<bjf> sforshee, still around?
<mjg59> kamal: Good question! I think that came from Dell.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-02
<ppisati> moin
<ppisati> ogra_: FWIW, quantal-omap4 server is ok
 * ppisati tries the omap3 side now
<ogra_> awesoem ! thanks for the fix
<ppisati> ogra_: besides, what are those squashfs images used for?
<ogra_> they contain the content equally to a debootstrap ... (base-installer was replaced by live-installer which uses a squashfs instead of packaes ...)
<ppisati> ah ok
<ogra_> dunno why we publish them
<ogra_> they are in the image
<ppisati> i thought we started rolling read-only images (+ tmpfs overlay for the "live" thing"
<ogra_> well, thats the first step towards this 
<ogra_> btw, omap3 didnt show any probs for me 
<henrix> jjohansen: regarding bug #1055438, i believe you set the wrong task as 'fix released'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055438 in linux "linux: 2.6.32-44.98 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055438
<henrix> jjohansen: i guess you didn't want to set 'regression testing' :)
<jjohansen> henrix: oops, no :)
<henrix> jjohansen: :)
<henrix> jjohansen: want me to fix it?
<jjohansen> henrix: sure
<jjohansen> or I can
<henrix> jjohansen: ok, will do that.
<ppisati> ogra_: did the nic work on your omap3 board?
<ppisati> ogra_: mine is dead
<ogra_> i only rum omap in a VM, that NIC works though 
<ppisati> uhm
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255629/ in case you want to try it yourself one day :)
<ppisati> ogra_: nice
<ppisati> ogra_: care to add it to the wiki $somewhere?
<ogra_> --boot is the SD card (just give it the downloaded .img file) and --root should be an empty img that will be used as usb HDD by the emu
<ogra_> i have a few other scripts i regulary use (mount-image-partition is pretty helpful) i was wodering if i shoudl put them into an image-tools package :)
<ogra_> for 13.04
<ppisati> ogra_: you should get an ACTION for that :)
<ogra_> heh
<ppisati> yes, the installation is ok but nic is dead
 * ppisati digs
<ogra_> bah, sad
<ppisati> could be my hw though
<ogra_> let me see what todays image says in a VM
<cjwatson> ppisati: We publish the squashfs files because Daviey asked for them, I think because some automation framework can use them
<Daviey> yeah, in addition.. netboot can make use of it, via preseed.
<ppisati> ogra_: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-omap@vger.kernel.org/msg73313.html
<ppisati> ogra_: "OMAP3: USB: EHCI broken on 3.5?"
<ogra_> hmm
<ppisati> ogra_: can you try with your real hw?
<ogra_> well, my VM emulates an USB keyboard and i'm currently typing in it 
<ogra_> and its just done with network configuration, let me check dmesg
<ppisati> ogra_: real or vm?
<ogra_> vm
<ogra_> aha, it uses ohci-omap3 all over the place
<ppisati> i have ehci here:
<ppisati> flag@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep ehci
<ppisati> [    0.544372] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<ogra_> oh, it loads that here too, but all devices are attached using ohci (at least thats what dmesg thinks)
<ogra_> so yeah, it might be an ehci prob
<ppisati> ogra_: do you have real hw around? 
<ogra_> not handy, no
<ogra_> well, i have HW but no spare cards atm
<ogra_> that mail is for AM3703 though, not for omap
<ogra_> (AM is the beaglebone CPU)
<ogra_> "more" embedded
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> addeding "debug" to the cmdline
<ppisati> i get this:
<ppisati> usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<ppisati> repeated all over the place
<ppisati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255653/
<ppisati> i'll try compiling an upstream kernel
<ppisati> commit 06b4ba529528fbf9c24ce37b7618f4b0264750e2
<ppisati> ARM: OMAP2+: omap2plus_defconfig: EHCI driver is not stable, disable it
<ppisati> The EHCI driver is not stable enough to be enabled by default.
<ppisati> ...
<ppisati> diff --git a/arch/arm/configs/omap2plus_defconfig
<ppisati> etcetc
<ppisati> the ehci driver is officialy broken in 3.5
<ppisati> and it's still off in 3.6
<ogra_> gah
<ogra_> with ohci HDD install tests will be fun 
<MCR1> Hi. I am coming to complain about Kernel 3.6. It has a lot of network issues here, which work on 3.5. Was not even able to send a mail with attachment with thunderbird...
<MCR1> Just FYI. I think it is a wise decision to stay with 3.5 on 12.10.
<pocoporco> hello
<ppisati> ogra_: i'm trying to disable ehci to see if it fixes my problem
<pocoporco> maybe somebody can help me: i'm searching for the implementation of "sending behavior" of management frames (802.11 wireless lan)
<pocoporco>  i don't know if i'm right in this channel, but i think it is implemented in the kernel? ;)
<pocoporco>  in a little survey i've seen that different devices are sending management frames like probe requests in different intervals. some of them have the same os, so the "sending behavior" should be independent of the os?
 * henrix -> SIGFOOD
<cwillu_at_work> a fatal signal :(
<rtg> apw, this will make your head hurt: http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-mahalingam-dutt-dcops-vxlan-02
 * apw reads
 * smb would have thought apw's had hurt enough already
<rtg> apw, looks like it will land in 3.7
<rtg> wow, 3600 patches in the merge window already
<apw>  Use of VXLAN with IPv6 transport will be addressed
<apw>         in a future version of this draft
<rtg> apw, I suspect most of these data centers are still IPv4 centric
<apw> it is still poor to define it without that thought through beforehand
<rtg> apw, I haven't really thought it through, but will IPv6 improve their situation ? or make no real difference ?
<apw> it will change the offsets of things for one, as there are ipaddys in the frame
<rtg> seems like they still have the same layer 2 issues
<apw> same issues indeed, though large packet handling differs in ipv6
<ppisati> ogasawara: before next P/master upload, do an 'updateconfigs'
<ppisati> ogasawara: there's a skew between highbank and all the other flavours
<ogasawara> ppisati: ack
<rtg> ppisati, why would ogasawara be uploading P ?
<ogasawara> oh wait, P?
<ppisati> right
<ppisati> bjf: ^
<ppisati> :)
<bjf> ppisati: aye
<henrix> ppisati: when i execute the updateconfigs target, the only difference i see is CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=m
<henrix> ppisati: but this is modified in all archs, not only on the highbank
<henrix> ppisati: is this what you would expect to see?
<ppisati> henrix: yep
<ppisati> henrix: actually in highbank was =y
<ppisati> henrix: while =m for everyone else
<ppisati> iirc
<henrix> ppisati: yep, you're right
<ppisati> henrix: it was getting in my way since i'm testing a config change
<ppisati> at at every updateconfigs i was getting that diff too in
<henrix> ppisati: ok, got it. thanks
 * ppisati -> apple (eating)
 * ogasawara back in 20
<herton> ppisati, henrix, updateconfigs done on P/master-next
<henrix> herton: ack, thanks
<ogra_> do we happen to have this patch in our kernel already ? http://lwn.net/Articles/515790/
<diwic> jsalisbury, not sure what to write in the new oops bug you suggested in bug 1059523
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059523 in linux "[Acer Aspire One 722] Broken support of Intel HDA in 3.5.0-16 kernel" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059523
<diwic> jsalisbury, note that the oops will go away when the root cause is fixed; the oops is a bad handling of the error
<jsalisbury> diwic, actually I was asking the orig bug reporter to open the new bug
<jsalisbury> diwic, I assume it will be resolved when we get the fix from upstream, I just wanted to be able to track it.
<diwic> jsalisbury, ok
<jsalisbury> diwic, sorry I'll make it more clear in the bug.  
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 9th, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<luc4_mac> Hi! Is there someone who can tell me if the watchdog module can in any way influence the network connection? I'm experiencing a huge issue with the network connection and from my dmesg I see there are very frequence warnings from the watchdog kernel module. Can those be connected?
<rtg> ogasawara, I'm gonna push v3.5.5 quantal rebase pretty quick
<rtg> arges, hows it going with the AMD Xen business ?
<arges> rtg, good, just posted an update. the patches do fix the issue
<arges> rtg, just a bit of a learning curve setting it up
<rtg> arges, cool. shut that server down whenever you're finished.
<ogasawara> rtg: ack
<arges> rtg, ok asking to see if any additional verification needs to be done on that machine, then i'll shut it down
<ogasawara> rtg: I'm gonna plan to upload tomorrow, but I'll kick off some preliminary build and boot tests today
<rtg> ogasawara, good idea. there are a shitload of patches in v3.5.5
 * rtg -> EOD
<bjf> skaet, please verify bug 1033568 for precise
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033568 in linux "ACER aspire S3 track pad doesn't work with 12.04, backport needed from 12.10" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033568
<skaet> bjf,  with pleasure.  :)
<rtg> ogasawara, I force pushed Quantal master-next to fix a commit log subject that would have annoyed the hell out of me every time I saw it, namely "TIDSBBRIDGE=m" -> "TIDSPBRIDGE=m"
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-03
<ppisati> moin
 * ppisati -> out for an early lunch
<ogra_> ppisati, could you drop by in #pandaboard if you are back 
<ppisati> ogra_: i',
<rtg> wow, 15777 patches in this merge window so far. 3.4 -> 3.5 was only 10957
<amitk> rtg: where is most of it coming from?
<pedrinho> rtg: hehe thats a lot
<rtg> amitk, dunno, haven't charted that.
<pedrinho> rtg: can you tell if those patchs are mostly bug fix or new features?
 * amitk suspects lots of consolidation work
<rtg> pedrinho, yeah, right.
<pedrinho> rtg: does ubuntu guys contrib for kernel development?
<rtg> pedrinho, some, e.g., 
<rtg> rtg@salmon:~/linux/linux$ git log v3.5..HEAD|egrep ^Author|egrep "canonical|ubuntu"|wc -l
<rtg> 152
<rtg> ogasawara, thought you were gonna upload yesterday. did you run into some snags ?
<ogasawara> rtg: nope, was going to upload today
<rtg> ok
<ogasawara> rtg: figured I'd try and stretch it out another day in the event any last minute patches came in
<rtg> I'm sure I can find something :)
<rtg> apw, why does pre-proposed hate me ? I'm getting an  email every morning that says the Lucid source package upload has been rejected because it doesn't think my email address is valid.
<apw> what is your email address
<apw> (not here :))
<rtg> apw, the usual. I assume its getting it from the changelog entry .
<apw> forward me the email would you
<diwic> smart bot, sending email complaining about the email address being broken. Like pressing F1 in case of keyboard error?
<apw> heh yeah ... i assume its not using the email addy in the package, but of the "uploader" in this case
<rtg> apw, I think I've already irrevocably deleted it. how about restarting that job for Lucid ? I'm sure it'll send me another email. 
<apw> was it to you or kernel-ppa
<rtg> diwic, I think it is sending the email to kernel-ppa@c.c which I'm fetching....
<rtg> apw, ^^
<apw> rtg, yep i have it
<rtg> kees, 3.6 vanilla now has all of the right YAMA bits, right ? I'm dropping 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: Yama: add link restrictions' and 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: security: unconditionally chain to Yama LSM' in ubuntu-r because of conflicts.
<apw> rtg, they sorted the chaining?  i am supprised
<rtg> apw, kees: I meant 3.7
<rtg> apw, isn't NF_NAT_IPV6 an oxymoron ? 
<rtg> apw, here it is: CONFIG_SECURITY_YAMA_STACKED
<rtg> apw, ogasawara: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1368725 is going to affect our policy on EXPERIMENTAL
<apw> rtg, hmmm, well we also look for (experimental) in the descriptio
<apw> rtg, so as long as that is maintained at least we'll be ok
<rtg> I suspect that will fall out of favor as well.
<apw> rtg perhaps we need to just track when something arrives, so NEW == experimental :)
<rtg> apw, I'm just turning on everything that is =m and looking more closely at options that are =y
<apw> yeah they will all show as NEW so get consideration at UDS, so that is fine
<apw> thanks for the head up though as it will break the processing
<rtg> apw, I love being the harbinger of good news :)
<apw> rtg, i am somewhat flummoxed by this lucid thing -- your sig looks just fine, and almost identical to luis' on oneiric which worked
<rtg> apw, which is why I punted. 
<rtg> apw, do you suppose its a LP thing ?
<apw> its feeling like it indeed.  i will see if i can find the actual files it uploaded
<apw> rtg, no the upload itself was successful so they are gone; bugger
<apw> will ask if they still exist
<ppisati> ogasawara: i'm researching a problem we have with usb and omap3 (beagle) so IF they ever fixed it, i'll probably need another upload and i don't think i'll get that by today
<ogasawara> ppisati: ack, we can still upload after kernel freeze, it just needs to adhere to our SRU standards and policy which I suspect this would qualify
<ppisati> ogasawara: yep, just wanted to give an heads up
<ogasawara> ppisati: thanks
<apw> rtg, found it, its actually your fault :)  its _precise_ thats broken, and its your signature line, you have <>'s round it
<rtg> apw, 3.2 ?
<rtg> oh, drat
<apw> not quite sure what went wrong to make that happen
<rtg> apw, ok, force pushed the fix
<rtg> apw, I had some issues with some ENV variables, but I fixed them weeks ago
<apw> rtg, well at least its resolved; and the error makes sense now as its saying there is crap then more <>'s within what claims to be an email addy
<rtg> apw, so I wonder why the email I was getting was about 3.0 ? did I just mis-read it ?
<apw> subject: [PPA kernel-ppa-pre-proposed] linux_3.2.0-32.52~pre201210030400_source.changes rejected
<rtg> apw, indeed, I just mis-read it
<apw> you said 3.0 and even with that in my face i saw 3.0
<apw> numbers are hard...
<rtg> Auto packing the repository for optimum performance always happens at the most inopportune moment.
 * ogasawara back in 20
<jsalisbury> diwic, your patch fixes bug 1059523 :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059523 in linux "[Acer Aspire One 722] Broken support of Intel HDA in 3.5.0-16 kernel" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059523
<diwic> jsalisbury, good, can we apply it? :-)
<jsalisbury> diwic, Probably.  It applied cleanly.  I can send it to the mailing list
<jsalisbury> rtg, do you want a request on the kernel team mailing list for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1059523/comments/8
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059523 in linux "[Acer Aspire One 722] Broken support of Intel HDA in 3.5.0-16 kernel" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rtg> jsalisbury, yes
<jsalisbury> rtg, ok.  will do
<diwic> jsalisbury, thanks
<jsalisbury> diwic, np.  thank you ;-)
<hggdh> ogra_: does this ring any bells? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1258212/
<ogra_> hggdh, looks like the squashfs is corrupt or the module is messed up
<hggdh> ogra_: do you want a bug on it?
<ogra_> yeah, files it against linux-ti-omap4 for now 
<hggdh> ack
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> its not the squashfs being corrupt 
<ogra_> its loop device support missing
<ogra_> ppisati, ^^^
<ogra_> see the paste above
<hggdh> ogra_, ppisati: bug 1061036
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061036 in linux-ti-omap4 "20121003 server image fails to install with s squasfs error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061036
 * rtg is off to perform server surgery...
<ppisati> ogra_: i installed the server image yesterday and it was ok
<ogra_> strange
<ogra_> thats todays image though
<ogra_> could we be out of sync wrt uploads ?
<ppisati> [flag@newluxor ~]$ ls -la Downloads/quantal-server-armhf+omap4.img 
<ppisati> -rw-rw-r-- 1 flag flag 757923840 Oct  2 09:21 Downloads/quantal-server-armhf+omap4.img
<ppisati> [flag@newluxor ~]$ md5sum Downloads/quantal-server-armhf+omap4.img
<ppisati> this one is good
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ppisati> 25931219ba6a86e3c17ba3c2003665ff  Downloads/quantal-server-armhf+omap4.img
<ogra_> yeah, and tehre were no kernel uploads since the 29th 
<ogra_> weird
<ppisati> ogra_: i'm investigating the omap3 usb thing
<ppisati> ogra_: can you try that?
<hggdh> ogra_: just finished another install with server 20121003, and it worked
<ogra_> cosmic rays !
<hggdh> ogra_: I do not follow what happened...
<hggdh> but I closed the bug calling on the cosmic rays
 * rtg -> lunch
<ppisati> hggdh: toss the sd cards, sometimes they mess up the image you dd on it, it has happened to me in the past
<ppisati> hggdh: *sd card
 * ppisati needs food... immediately...
<hggdh> ppisati: will ask retoaded to do that when he gets to the lab, thanks
<retoaded> hggdh, are we removing them permanently or replacing them with new cards?
<hggdh> retoaded: putting in new ones
<retoaded> ack
<alexbligh> what is the safe way of passing system an array or arguments (as opposed to a space separated string) AND redirect stdout and stderr of the system call only to /dev/null?
<alexbligh> oops, www
 * ppisati heads to the couch
 * rtg -> EOD
<kees> rtg, apw: yup, for 3.6 you can drop 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: Yama: add link restrictions', and for 3.7 you can drop 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: security: unconditionally chain to Yama LSM' (but enable CONFIG_SECURITY_YAMA_STACKED)
<apw> kees, ack
<apw> ogasawara, ^^
<ogasawara> kees, apw: ack, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-04
<infinity> ogasawara / apw: kernel iz broke on armhf.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.5.0-17.26/+build/3876916
 * apw is looking into the -17 quantal armhf build failure
 * henrix -> lunch
<jussi> apw: ping? 
<apw> oing
<ogasawara> apw: I seemed to have missed what our build failure was for armhf
<ogasawara> apw: looks like the build was restarted though
<apw> ogasawara, the error was essentiall the compiler trynig to read the file with the first 3 lines missing
<apw> ogasawara, it worked just fine on armel with the same config, so we put it back to see if it is transient
<apw> ogasawara, if it is we should cry
<ogasawara> apw: first 3 lines missing?!?!  that doesn't sound good.
<apw> no, its first error was about the @ in the copyright messages
<ogasawara> apw: very odd
<apw> ogasawara, worrying is the word i am using
<ogasawara> apw: indeed, worrying is a better word
<smb> ogasawara, Just to get some feeling, when would you plan a next upload to the quantal kernel?
<ogasawara> smb: in a perfect world, not until after we release.  we obviously know that's never the case.
<ogasawara> smb: so I suspect upon the next critical bug fix, whenever that may be.
<smb> Then I hope for the imperfect world and that I get more feedback on my latest test kernel for 1021471
<smb> bug 1021471
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021471 in linux "clone() hang when creating new network namespace (dmesg show unregister_netdevice: waiting for lo to become free. Usage count = 2)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021471
<rtg> that one prolly counts as critical
<ogasawara> smb: I think that itself would be the critical bug we're looking for
<ogasawara> smb: and I suspect, the release team would allow an upload to fix that between now and next friday
<smb> :) Ok, then I need to get feedback aspish. I think the last iteration step at least looks minimal invasive and works on the testcase
<ogasawara> apw: do you remember how far into the armhf build it failed?  just curious if we've made it past the trigger for the previous failure.
<ppisati> ogasawara: smb: i think i've a commit for master too
<ogasawara> ppisati: ack
<ppisati> apw: last week we had a compiler failure on O armel, build was restarted and the failure disappeared
<ppisati> apw: you should prod infinity
<apw> i am sure he will say buildds are like that
<apw> ogasawara, 41 minutes in
<ppisati> apw: do we have a dmesg of that builder?
<apw> ppisati, not that i know of
<bjf> skaet: still looking for verification of bug 1033568. i'd hate to have to revert it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033568 in linux "ACER aspire S3 track pad doesn't work with 12.04, backport needed from 12.10" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033568
<xnox> bjf: well, the worst case? it didn't work before and still doesn't?
<rbasak> robher: where can I find the commit that you mention in https://bugs.launchpad.net/eilt/+bug/1061070/comments/11 please? I want to cherry-pick it for a test on 3.2.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061070 in linux "Reboot sometimes fails on highbank" [Medium,Confirmed]
<robher> rbasak: ubuntu-quantal branch on our kernel tree or ikepanhc's kernel tree.
<ikepanhc> rbasak: the patch in quantal-proposed (Ubuntu-3.5.0-17.26)
<ikepanhc> rbasak: robher: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=commit;h=4743004fad90f0078073222342c62557bdd5d6b7
<rbasak> ikepanhc: thank you! I was looking for it by commit hash thinking that it was the hash in that repo. I guess not :)
<ikepanhc> hash is not stable until it get into mainline... sometimes I need to grep the git log to find out, especially for CVE patches
<bjf> xnox, that's not the worst case. if it's not verified it gets reverted.
<rbasak> I understand. I just thought it was the hash of the entry in some repo I could get to
<robher> rbasak: sorry, I should have been more specific.
<robher> ikepanhc: when will it land in quantal?
<ikepanhc> apw: do we have plan to land quantal-17.26 before quantal release?
<apw> ikepanhc, i would expect it to be copied over once it has built yes
<xnox> bjf: ok. I thought if a revert happens -> new upload -> everything needs to be retested.
<xnox> bjf: but I am not familiar with kernel procedures to be honest.
<bjf> xnox, nah, we're not that bad
<ikepanhc> apw: thanks
<xnox> bjf: I had to retest everything after a revert in mdadm sru =(
<ikepanhc> robher: very soon I believe
<bjf> xnox, and honestly, before it's reverted we will look at it again to see if it's so trivial that we'll let it pass
<bjf> xnox, but if it is verifed, we don't have to do the review and it just sails through so that's what we prefer and why i nag (plus i like to nag)
<henrix> bjf: for this specific bug, there are 3 (not so trivial) commits
<bjf> henrix, ouch
<rbasak> 4743004
<rbasak> oops
 * ppisati goes out to buy some stuff
<rtg> ogasawara, looks like armhf is building correctly this time
<ogasawara> rtg: indeed, appears to have gotten much farther than the initial build
<ogasawara> rtg: which is good, but also concerning as to why the first build failed
<rtg> ogasawara, ghost in the machine
<ogasawara> rtg: I'm trying to wrap my brain around how the first build failure would even happen where the compiler just overlooks the initial lines in a file
<ogasawara> I'm guessing some level of corruption?
<rtg> ogasawara, its more likely that the source package wasn't delivered correctly.
<apw> ogasawara, i think we have had cases where throwing the builds back at the wall until the stick is a normal approach
<apw> ogasawara, it oculd be a compiler bug with something unitialised, or just bust h/w
<apw> ogasawara, not that we should not be crapping selves over it of course
<ogasawara> apw: indeed, it's definitely not the first time we're kicked a rebuild and "it worked".  But I would say I have never seen this type of failure before.
<apw> ogasawara, i was an oddy indeed
<Daviey> apw: rebuild worked!
<apw> Daviey, that a worry and no mistake
<Daviey> I should have just given it back last night, in retrospect.
<apw> meh, it should be very rare that giving it back helps
<Daviey> apw: clearly you don't have the racey unit tests we have to put up with in userspace.
<apw> heh no, but this died compliling a simple file, in the first lines
 * rtg gets a whopping 50KiB/s from github
<rtg> sconklin, are you working on bug #987566 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987566 in linux-armadaxp "CVE-2012-2119" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987566
<sconklin> rtg: why yes I am, right now.
<rtg> sconklin, ok, I'll leave you to it.
<sconklin> I should have lied. It's not straightforward :-)
<rtg> sconklin, this is the macvtap bug, right ?
<sconklin> yes
<sconklin> I'm just looking at Oneiric now
<rtg> sconklin, it would be helpfull if you'd set those bugs to 'inprogress' and assign them so I don't replicate what you're doing.
<sconklin> ack
 * rtg -> lunch
<apw> sconklin, CVE-2012-2390 on oneiric is actually fixed already, its an attibution error.  i have just shoved the annotation in and it is rebuilding
<ubot2> apw: Memory leak in mm/hugetlb.c in the Linux kernel before 3.4.2 allows local users to cause a denial of service (memory consumption or system crash) via invalid MAP_HUGETLB mmap operations. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2390)
<sconklin> apw: ack
<skaet> henrix, bjf -  1033568,  has been validated to work fine.   Thanks henrix, bjf, jsalisbury :D
<bjf> skaet, thanks
<henrix> skaet: ack, thanks!
 * henrix -> EOD
<sconklin> apw: you here?
<apw> sconklin, yep
<sconklin> when I set correct break-fix lines in a CVEs tracker file, do I also have to set not-affected for the appropriate releases, or will that happen automagically?
<apw> if you add break-fix: and push them then the next run at :20 will update the tracker and you will get needes/pending etc
<sconklin> remind me to buy you a beer at UDS
<sconklin> the CVE matrix is looking pretty good
<apw> yeah we did pretty well zapping the ones which were old and actually closed
<apw> there are a few i think still which are closed and not right but jj is sorting those in theory when he gets time
<bjf> apw, if we could get rid of those natty columns we'd look *really* good
<apw> bjf, they will go away RSN when we go EOL, what 3 weeks?
<bjf> apw, yup
 * ogasawara lunch
 * rtg -> EOD
<cyphermox> fyi; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/992639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992639 in linux "Regression: 12.04 update breaks support for Internet Sticks (3G modems): Nokia CS-15, Nokia cs-17 and perhaps many others" [High,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> re: delay_use for usb_storage.
<jjohansen> bjf: Was there a bug filed for the apparmor regression test failure I was looking at?
<bjf> jjohansen: yes
 * jjohansen has been looking back through his logs and has only found Bug #1057623
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057623 in ubuntu-kernel-tests "test_apparmor failures on armhf-omap4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057623
<bjf> jjohansen: that looks like one, but i think i filed one as well
<bjf> looking
<sbeattie> yeah, but that's a different failure, due to PAGE_SIZE not being defined.
 * sbeattie is not sure what that's about.
<bjf> jjohansen: bug 1050430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1050430 in apparmor "QRT regression test failure on quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050430
<sbeattie> bjf: thanks
<jjohansen> bjf: thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-05
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> anyone still awake?
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1061977
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061977 in cloud-init "Machine fails to commission when console=ttyS0 is present on kernel opts" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> smb`, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1061977 . i'd appreciate your input when you awake.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061977 in cloud-init "Machine fails to commission when console=ttyS0 is present on kernel opts" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> ikepanhc: around? May I have some help compiling a test highbank kernel please? With "fakeroot debian/rules binary-highbank" (cross compile), I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261463/ . A zImage does exist but it doesn't seem to work. How should I be building test kernels instead?
 * ikepanhc reads
<ikepanhc> rbasak: do you `fakeroot debian/rules clean` before fdr binary-highbank?
<ikepanhc> `fdr clean` will generate changelog, control in debian folder
<rbasak> ikepanhc: when I tried that it wouldn't even start a build. I'll do that now and paste the error.
<ikepanhc> rbasak: you using cross-compiler?
<rbasak> ikepanhc: yes
<ikepanhc> rbasak: try `export $(dpkg-architecture -aarmhf)` then `fdr clean` then `CROSS_COMPILE=<toolchain prefix> fdr binary-highbank`
<ikepanhc> alias fdr="fakeroot debian/rules" first
<rbasak> Hmm.
<rbasak> It seems to be working now
<rbasak> I swear I got an error doing the clean step first yesterday
<rbasak> So I tried using git clean only instead
<ikepanhc> fdr clean is not only to clean those objects, but also generate control and changelog which we need for make
<rbasak> I see
 * rbasak waits for the build to finish
 * ppisati needs to go out for ~30mins, brb
<apw> henrix is having ISP issues
<psivaa> when i run ubuntu-bug linux today, it's reports 'Problem in linux-image-3.5.0-16-generic
<psivaa> The problem cannot be reported
<psivaa> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again'
<psivaa> message box is popping up
<psivaa> this is a fresh install btw
 * rtg thinks that was quite a large update for barely being post beta
<smoser> smb, around ?
<smb> smoser, yup
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1061977
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061977 in cloud-init "Machine fails to commission when console=ttyS0 is present on kernel opts" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> you have any thoughts there?
<smoser> i would really rather not take 'console=ttyS0' off the cmdline (as I really want output there by default rather than to any graphical console which has no chance of being logged), but that is about the only option i see.
 * rtg uploaded  linux-lts-quantal 25 hours ago and it _just_ started building.
<smb> smoser, well my first thought was that the first pastebin does not look like console output
<smoser> smb, on random other note, i know in your cloud-images testing you've had to add ways to get into an image, and that is more involved than you'd like.
<smoser> i put together http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smoser/+junk/backdoor-image/view/head:/backdoor-image
<smoser> that basically can mount an image, inject a user into it and then unmount it in one command. 
<smoser> smb which pastebin ?
<smb> smoser, By now I have made my scripts add a nocloud file for newer releaes
<smoser> its not console output, its cloud-init output. he couldn't get console output as it is going to a video console.
<smb> smoser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261109/ shows the cloud-init log.
<smoser> oh, for "nocloud" there is a util in cloud-utils called 'cloud-localds' that will basically do it also.
<smoser> this one actually modifies the image to add the user, so cloud-init isnt involved/required at all
<smoser> let me see if i can get it, smb, but its not really important. (the output of running it)
<smoser> it fails
<smoser> and 'echo "hi" | sudo tee /dev/console' fails also
<smoser> the issue is /dev/console writes fail
<smoser> which causes all sorts of stuff to be unhappy
<smb> smoser, I think I saw something for this nocloud thing and at least at that point in time it was still too complicated to get working. Still having run some of the cloud init code is usefull to find problems, so this is what gets done right now.
<smb> smoser, Yeah I think it probably makes sense to move some of the info from later comments into the description. I think I just stopped somewhere at the top as I could not really guess what you/the report is up to
<smoser> smb, well, run 'cloud-localds' it gives a full example of booting an image even.  iss simple for 12.04+.
<smb> smoser, So for the question: as far as I remember everytime you do a console= the kernel assigns a console device, just the last one I believe is a bit different as there is one sort of preferred console
<smoser> smb, well, comment 4 has just about everything you need.
<smb> smoser, You assume I care to read that far
<smoser> no, I SAY YOU CARE!
<smoser> :)
<smb> You *hope*
<smoser> if you' dlike i can move the explanation up to the description.
<smb> :)
<smoser> but anwya.
<smoser> yeah, each 'console=' ends up receiving kernel printk
<smoser> which is good.
<smoser> and it is good that 'console=ttyS0' when there is no serial device present does not stop the kernel from booting.
<smoser> however.
<smoser> the final console= parameter gets assigned to /dev/console
<smoser> and init writes output to /dev/console, and cloud-init inherits that as its stdout
<smb> the preferred console thing, yeah
<smoser> and any writes to stdout then fail
<smoser> which can cause problems :)
<smoser> what i had *thought* (apparently wrong) the kernel did was assign /dev/console to the last *good* console= on the cmdline.
<smoser> but i guess it only makes intelligent decisions if you give no console=
<smoser> otherwise it does exactly what you tell it to do.
<smoser> the basic problem is, then:
<smb> Not sure it makes any great decisions on its own. 
<smoser>  * if there is a serial device, i want output to go there (including /dev/console)
<smoser>  * if there is no serial device, i would rather writes to /dev/console not give IO error.
<smoser> smb, well  http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/serial-console.txt says "If no console device is specified, the first device found capable of acting as a system console will be used."
<smoser> "At this time, the system first looks for a VGA card and then for a serial port. So if you don't have a VGA card in your system the first serial port will automatically become the console."
<smoser> i'd really just like that order switched.
<smoser> and i kind of thought that is what i was getting by adding multiple console=. but i guess not.
<smoser> so i think i understand the issue, and i'm just bothering you in a hope that you know something i do not.
<smoser> and you can come up with a solution
<smoser> and i have not read any kernel code, only doc.
<smb> smoser, Really you want a decision about something the kernel does not know until it finds out done before it can find out. And then you cannot say if there is a serial port whether it is a serial console. So normal boot might siddenly go wrong
<phillw> hi good people, I'm sorry to say that my suggested patch from RedHat does not seem to work on all Nvidia chipsets. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518 As the RC is up coming. PPC needs a bit of help. Arguing with 'X' does not solve the issue, it is a kernel change that was undertaken and has serious regression issues. My ask? please make it work, the PPC people are runnning around getting patches in. the kernel is where 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1043518 in linux "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<smoser> smb, right. i know its tricky.
<smoser> but the doc says it already does such trickyness.
<smoser> if you dont pass any console=
<smoser> smb, the other option i considered was that I could have the initramfs notice that /dev/console was busted and "fix it". 
<smb> Yeah, using a VGA (compatible) card which really is there most of the time and then try on serial (just in case)
<smoser> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org/msg246433.html discusses changing it
<smoser> but i dont think it really seems to work.
<smoser> at least it wasn't extremely simple to change the target device of /dev/console
<smb> smoser, I think that part of the kernel "suffers" from not needing much special cleverness as long as you stick to a certain architecture. And it gets even more complicated when there are things like grub in between passing some information or setting up stuff
<smoser> well, in this case the thing thats pasin the cmdline is pxe boot
<smoser> and i really, *really* want a "one set reasonably fits all" solution.
<smoser> as on the first pxe boot of a node, i know zero information about that node.
<smoser> s/pasin/passed in/
<smb> Yeah, I understand the issue. (btw grub seems to do the passing not by cmdline but directly transferring some structure). I just don't think it will be an easy solution.
<smoser> smb, well, could you at least read a bit and see if there is a way i could change /dev/console during initramfs ?
<smoser> that'd be sufficient for me, if i could recognize its busted and poke around to fix it.
<smoser> before /sbin/init came up.
<smoser> then, my solution would be to just do what i'm doing (multiple console= parms) and have initramfs walk them backwards until it finds one that does not give io error.
<smoser> and then fix to that.
<smb> smoser, I put it on my list but I cannot really say when I get to it. There are enough other things broken that take up time.
<smoser> smb, well, at least read that thread on lkml, and tell me if it looks like it is possible or not.
<smoser> because i came away with "um... maybe"
<diwic> I'm trying to track down a regression between two ubuntu kernels, what's the easiest way to see what patches there are between two kernel versions?
<henrix> diwic: git log?
<rtg> diwic, it also depends on whether there has been a rebase between them.
<diwic> the person claims "3.2.0.31" is not working and "3.2.0.30" is.
<rtg> diwic, vanilla stable is linear. git log -p v3.2.0.30..v3.2.0.31
<rtg> you can also restrict your search to just sound, e.g., 'git log -p v3.2.0.30..v3.2.0.31 -- sound'
<diwic> rtg, should that be working on a precise tree? I get "unkown revision or path not in working tree"
<rtg> diwic, lemme check
<smb> smoser, Hm, *if* it is correct, I would think that it only will work when the current /dev/console driver is a pty. Which would need the console=tty0 last. And there can only be one re-assignment active and not sure whether it can be done when upstart already has changed its stdin and out there.
<smoser> yeah. oh well.
<rtg> diwic, oh, likely not since stables patches are rebased onto ubnutu. clone the real stable repo at git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git
<smoser> thanks for reading, smb. thanks for your time.
<rtg> s/are/are not/
<rtg> diwic, hmm, you're talking about Ubuntu versions, not stable versions, right ? i.e., Ubuntu-3.2.0-30.48
<diwic> rtg, okay, so replacing v3.2.0 with Ubuntu tags should do it
<diwic> Sometimes you just get unsure of what a command really does
<rtg> so then you can get a list of patches by doing 'git log --reverse -p Ubuntu-3.2.0-30.48..Ubuntu-3.2.0-31.49'
<rtg> diwic, you can also look in the changelog
<diwic> hmm, it seems there are no relevant patches in the sound directory that could have caused this error AFAICS
<diwic> I'm reassinging it to the linux package and let someone of you bisect it, chances are it's something completely unrelated
<rtg> diwic, make sure jsalisbury is aware of the bug number. note that he's out today.
<diwic> rtg, ack
 * henrix -> brb
 * henrix -> out for ~20mins
<sconklin> apw: what triggers the CVE tracker to move a CVE from "triage needed"? I've looked at 1012-4467 and updated the break-fix. Do I need to nudge it in any other way?
<hallyn> hi - bug 1057024, last comment - those messages about /dev/sda, are they serious?  serious enough to disregard other bugs from that system (when they can't be reproduced elsewhere)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057024 in libvirt "internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/1 error when creating a vm" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057024
<apw> sconklin, if its pushed to kernel it should be found in an hour sort of thing
<hallyn> smb: ^ do you mind taking a quick look?
<smb> hallyn, just opening
<hallyn> thx!
<apw> sconklin, the processing kicks off at :20 and if there is a change can take some time, when did you do the update
<hallyn> (note the msgs go on, you can see more in the dmesg file in the tar.gz she appended)
<smb> hallyn, serious in the sense that a write failed. not much more info info that piece of output. 
<smb> hallyn, Let me check the full log
<hallyn> smb: thanks.  (i also see kvm: VM_EXIT_LOAD_IA32_PERF_GLOBAL_CTRL does not work properly. Using workaround)
<smb> hallyn, I think I see that in some of my machines too. Without any apparent effect. I would say it *does* us a work-around. :)
<hallyn> smb: ok, thanks.  just making sure
<smb> hallyn, But yeah, there seems to be quite a bit of trouble with that disk. Might be worth trying to check all cabling and maybe trying to limit the speed to 1.5G...
<hallyn> smb: i think it's a laptop
<smb> hallyn, Ok harder to check cables. But something is wrong even before
<smb> [  975.481263] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x3f SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<smb> [  975.481274] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
<sconklin> apw: I did the update around 30-40 mins ago I think
<apw> so perhaps just missed it
<apw> worst case delay
<sconklin> probably. no worries, I'll wait
<apw> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway
<apw> or perhaps something bad happened
<apw> i'll watch it for the next run
<apw> is bzr down for maintenance perhaps
<ogasawara> apw: I was hearing grumbling recently within the hour about LP issues
<apw> could be that too
<ogasawara> apw: in other news, I'm discovering that in order to use the --include-removal flag for packaging, we have to change our debian/source/format to 3.0 (quilt)
<apw> ogasawara, thats not going to work well for us, as we have debian.* outside our debian directory
<ogasawara> apw: yep, I'd then have to shove an --auto-commit flag in there as well, or it vomits because of that fact
<hallyn> smb: dunno what that means
<apw> ogasawara, i wish we had chose debian/branch not debian.branch ... with hindsight
<smb> hallyn, Don't know in detail but looks like some dma write timed out
<apw> apw@dm:~/git2/ubuntu-quantal$ cat debian/debian.env 
<apw> DEBIAN=debian.master
<apw> though as its encoded that way we ought to be able to move it, yeah right
<apw> something to talk about at uds in teh bar
<ogasawara> apw: indeed.  I think its harmless for now for us to leave things as they are for now.  that highbank clock.c file is never used, and the redundant firmware is not a huge issu
<apw> its not ending up in the binaries which is mostly what we care about
 * ppisati -> gym
<smb> hallyn, Just one other note that apw recently had to reboot to get virt-manager working. We have not really found why that was
<apw> indeed, logging out and in was not enough for sure
<apw> as i tried that before giving up and doing a windoze on it
<hallyn> smb: after installing libvirtd, you do have to log out and back in to be in the libvirtd group (or run newgrp).  had he tried that first?
<hallyn> a reboot would of course effect the same thing :)
<apw> yes logging out and in changed nothing
<smb> hallyn, Yep.
<hallyn> apw: hm
<apw> i know i was pissed
<smb> apw, Did you not also have the complaint about not being able to load the kvm module (though it was loaded)
<hallyn> apw: can you reproduce that?  i've been doing these tests for awhile the last two days and haven't seen that
<apw> that rings a bell but you test my memory
<hallyn> so if you can reproduce, can you give as much detail as possible?
<hallyn> apw: oh, hey, did you install kvm *after* installing libvirt by chance?
<apw> hallyn, very possible yes
<smb> hallyn, While I usually go for "apt-get install virt-host^" which takes care of those details
<apw> i think i assumed kvm would be a dependancy
<apw> though thinking about it clearly it will not be
<apw> so i think i did do them in that order
<hallyn> apw: ok, then that makes sense.  and iiuc 'restart libvirt-bin' wouldn't even work, you'd have to 'stop libvirt-bin; start libvirt-bin' to get it to work
<apw> that i wouldn't have tried indeed
 * smb cannot remember whether we tried the one or the other
<apw> sconklin, this is not the right format:
<apw>  break-fix: 644595f89620ba8446cc555be336d24a34464950 - ed6fe9d614fc1bca95eb8c0ccd0e92db00ef9d5d
<apw> its a two field thing
<sconklin> huh, ok. I copied what I found in another file.
<sconklin> Oh wait. I'll bet the '-' was a placeholder for a nonexistent break
<sconklin> I'll fic it
<hallyn> perhaps upstart should warn you when it knows 'restart' won't restart
<smb> Maybe restart should restart
<sconklin> apw: pushed. Now we wait another cycle. I have to run a quick errand anyway
 * apw is about done ...
 * rtg -> EOW
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-06
<luc4_mac> Hi! Is there someone who can explain what "Watchdog detected hard lockup on cpu 0" means?
<luc4_mac> Anyone who knows the conf file watchdog.conf is located? I looked under /etc but I don't have it there...
<luc4_mac> Hi! Anyone who knows where watchdog.conf is in Ubuntu 12.04?
<slangasek> apw: do you happen to know if support for EFI vars > 1K in size has landed upstream yet?
<slangasek> from what I'm seeing under /sys/firmware/efi/vars here, it's not looking like it
<mjg59> slangasek: Matt Fleming just picked it up
<slangasek> mjg59: oh, hey there ;)
<mjg59> slangasek: /might/ hit 3.7, but if not 3.8
<slangasek> right, so that explains why I'm seeing The Old Thing in 3.5
<slangasek> mjg59: do you happen to have a pointer to the patch handy?
<mjg59> slangasek: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/5/22
<slangasek> ta
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-07
<slangasek> apw: bug #1063061 filed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063061 in linux "please backport support for EFI vars > 1KB" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063061
<luc4_mac> Hi! Anyone who knows where watchdog.conf is in Ubuntu 12.04?
<mufasa> when are you planning on releasing the next Ubuntu based generic Linux kernel?
<luc4_mac> Hi! Anyone here who can explain what watchdog is and what lockup on cpu0 means?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-09-30
<linuxR> hello, I discover total system freezes when working with eclipse (ubuntu 12.04 with all updates installed). can someone help me to analyze this? thanks
<ppisati> moin
<apw> ppisati, niu
 * smb moans
<linuxR> Hi. I experience system freezes in context of intel video and kernel 3.2.0-54-generic (kernel log: [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 00070000, was 16000000 freeze) ... is this problem being worked on? I think it possibly affects a large number of users
<apw> linuxR, is there a bug filed?
<apw> and what is the symptom ofther than the report in dmesg
<linuxR> apw, the symptom is a complete system crash (not just X server)
<linuxR> I think there's a number of bugs related to this: 1194329 , 1168467, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135522
<apw> bug #1194329, bug #1168467
<apw> OI ubot2`,
<linuxR> it seems to be a kernel problem introduced with 3.2.0-40
<apw> linuxR, is it easy to reproduce for you ?
<linuxR> apw, yes. I just need to open a few files in "eclipse" and switch tabs between these files...and boom it goes
<apw> linuxR, those errors in other bugs seems to be non-fatal, at least from a running point of view
<apw> linuxR, so it is not clear that those error messages are relevant or not
<apw> linuxR, therefore, as you have an easy way to reproduce it, then the right thing for you to do
<apw> linuxR, is to file a bug from your system, and then we can get a proper bisection started for it
<linuxR> okay, I will open a bug
<linuxR> I'd be glad to provide further anaylsis when someone can guide me through
<apw> get the bug filed, and then lets get a run of 3.2.0-40.64 and 3.2.0-41.65 to confirm the first one is good and second one is bad
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux/3.2.0-41.65
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux/3.2.0-40.64
<linuxR> apw, can I just install all these kernels along each other? how can I select one for boot?
<jpds> linuxR: In GRUB.
<apw> linuxR, yes you can have many kernels installed they should all appear in grub menus
<linuxR> can I just instal older kernels with apt?
<linuxR> you referred to a source package?
<smb> linuxR, you use "dpkg -i *.deb" with those
<linuxR> smb, but then I'd have to configure/compile it myself?
<smb> linuxR, And if you comment out the hidden grub variables in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub you will get a visible selection screen without having to press left-shift
<smb> linuxR, apw did point to the lp page which has the source but also the build deb packages
<apw> linuxR, as smb says, lower down on the pager are per build pages, which one you need depends on your machine
<smb> You will need linux-headers...*all.deb, linux headers i386 or amd64 (depedns on what you got installed) the linux-image for that and linux-image-extra if that exists
<linuxR> okay, will try that, thanks
<smb> linuxR, Btw, the all headers is in the i386 build only
<linuxR> would it not be a good idea to also try a current kernel (e.g. 3.8) and see if the problem was maybe fixed already?
<apw> linuxR, you can do that if you wish indeed.  if we want to find the commit which broke it though (which is the easiest way to find out what fixed it later if it is fixed) is to prove the pair of kernels which bracket the breakage
<apw> as then we can bisect to find the actual failing patch
<apw> linuxR, when you have a bug, can we have the bug number please
<ppisati> brb
<linuxR> apw, the bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1233086 
<ubot2`> linuxR: Error: launchpad bug 1233086 not found
<apw> linuxR, did you file that as a security issue or something?  as it seems to be 'hidden' (assuming you got the bug # right)
<linuxR> apw, yes...this is security-relevant, isnt it?
<linuxR> should I disclose it?
<apw> linuxR, i thought your machine was crashing ?
<linuxR> apw, thats correct. Thats why I thought this could possibly be exploited
<apw> local only though, so not really any more exploitable than any other crasher or oops imo, but your call
<apw> if its a security issue only the security team can see it
<linuxR> I'll change that asap
<linuxR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1233086
<apw> linuxR, ok i have put a summary of our discussion on IRC on there, and subscribed our defect analyst who can help with the bisection once you have a pair of kernels where it appeared
<apw> linuxR, if you discover an old kernel which it does not appear in, then we have a regression so let me know if you find one
<linuxR> apw, yes that would be the next steps to do. I'll give an update as soon as I have tested this with other kernels.
<linuxR> apw, ok I'm ready to install and try the other kernels..but I have difficulties to determine the exact package name to install
<linuxR> can you give me a hint?
<linuxR> apt-cache search 3.2.0-40 yields 34 packages
<linuxR> linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic. is that the correct one?
<apw> linuxR, smb listed the exact ones to download 
<smb> linuxR, You probably need 4. uname -m will tell you whether amd64 or i386, uname -r would tell you which flavour but very likely generic. Then
<smb> i386 build: linux-headers-3.2.0-40_3.2.0-40.64_all.deb 
<smb> linux-headers-3.2.0-40-<flavour>_3.2.0-40.64_<arch>.deb
<smb> linux-image-3.2.0-40-<flavour>_3.2.0-40.64_<arch>.deb 
<smb> linux-image-extra-3.2.0-40-<flavour>_3.2.0-40.64_<arch>.deb 
<linuxR> okay, thanks. since I'm going to reboot now, I could trigger the freeze again. Is there any additional information I could get from this?
<ppisati> apw: i was wrong, qemu doesn't emulate the virtualization extension, so we need real hw
<ppisati> smb: ^
<apw> ppisati, that is a bit of a shitter
<smb> ppisati, Ok, but yeah would have been nice...
<ppisati> apw: either calxeda ecx2000 or samsung exynos5
<apw> ppisati, i guess we can use the 'fast' model
<ppisati> apw: you mean the arm provided simulator?
<ppisati> apw: could be, never tried
<smb> henrix, would ext4 issues on online-resizefs related to set_flexbg_block_bitmap trigger any ringing bells on pending stable updates? (apparently in 3.8 but not 3.5 which maybe makes it SEP)
<henrix> smb: i don't remember seeing anything related with that, but let me have a look
<henrix> smb: do you have a link, sha1, ... ?
<smb> henrix, I only saw some inode count overflow things
<smb> henrix, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1233086
<smb> err
<smb> henrix, wrong number orry
<smb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1233075
<henrix> smb: heh, i thought so :)
<smb> henrix, Hm, though who knows maybe it is related to counts as the grow is large
<henrix> smb: yeah, from < 3G to 2TB... that's a huge resize :)
<smb> henrix, Apparently it did work in Q. I already asked to try raring release and S to narrow things a bit
<linuxR> apw, smb : I could not find the additonal kernel in the grub boot menu, although the installation script reported that grub configuration would have been updated..ideas?
<smb> linuxR, Did you look under "advanced options" or so?
<apw> linuxR, what menu options _did_ you have
<smb> The older kernels get sorted in there (the naming is a bit .. unhelpful)
<henrix> smb: do you have any idea on the kernel version where this issue was seen?
<linuxR> apw, just the current kernel (3.2.0-54-generic)
<smb> henrix, Well, just "latest from today" for R
<henrix> smb: ah, ok. i was looking at 3f8a6411fbada1fa482276591e037f3b1adcf55b but this is already in R for some time
<linuxR> i'll ckeck again
<smb> linuxR, The advanced menu does not show any kernel versions nitially
<smb> just when selecting it
<apw> linuxR, yeah "ubuntu" boots direct and "ubuntu advanced" is a menu
<apw> it is most ... interesting semantics wise
<linuxR> i'll check..thx
<rtg> apw, pushed -rc3 rebase. thanks for the overlayfs fixes.
<apw> rtg, np
<caribou> apw: FYI, the mempolicy bug number is 1233175
<caribou> apw: bug: #1233175
 * apw pokes ubot2` in the eye
<xnox> rtg: goldfish kernel now boot fine, had to fix up qemu =)
<caribou> apw: :)
<rtg> xnox, cool
<xnox> rtg: (armhf that is, haven't started on x86 yet)
<caribou> apw: one interesting fact about this one is that servers running lucid with similar workload *do* *not* show this behavior
<apw> caribou, did you manage to repro it ?
<caribou> apw: no, not yet
<caribou> apw: but I was looking at Lucid's __mpol_put() and it is sensibly simpler
<apw> caribou, t
<apw> caribou, there is even less locking in lucid than in precise, i a supprised it is not worse
<caribou> apw: nm, they're both the same :-/
<apw> caribou, well there is a task lock round it in precise, which would likel change timing, perhaps it makes things more likely
<ppisati> apw: it seems we need a license to get the RTSM
<ppisati> apw: so no luck
<diwic> Read The Sucking Manual ?
<ppisati> Real-Time System Model
<ppisati> "RTSMs are simulation models of ARM Hardware Platforms..."
<ppisati> etcetc
<diwic> ok
<linuxR> apw, smb : I'm working on  3.2.0-40-generic now for some hours, have not been able to trigger the error again since
<linuxR> still see the " [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy" message in kernel log..possibly unrelated to the freeze problem
 * ppisati goes out for a bit
<apw> linuxR, that is as waht i suspected might happen, so now you need to step forward to the next version and see if it breaks, and keeps doing that till it does,
<riso64bit> hello
<jsalisbury> linuxR, I can help you with the bisect.  I'm going to post some comments and kernels to test in the bug.
<caribou> Is it possible to 'simulate' a NUMA architecture on a KVM virtual machine using non-NUMA hardware ?
<apw> riso64bit, welcome
<apw> caribou, hmm it might be, but not something i have ever tried, and you won't get the real effects clearly if you don't have a real numa under the hood
<caribou> apw: I just want to exercise the numa-aware code using numactl
<riso64bit> i have a problem whit the driver of touchpad on HPMini 210 & I have already open a ticket on launchpad (_https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1188965) but Christopher M. Penalver (penalvch) write me to contact the Driver manteiner for help to fix the problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1188965/comments/95).Yesterday i have sent the mail but i don't have received any 
<riso64bit> response and so I don't now if i have made the right procedure.
<apw> caribou, not sure is my best answer then :)  smb might have played so
<riso64bit> sorry i'm not English
<riso64bit> :D
<caribou> apw: ok, I'll try to ping him, thanks
<smb> apw, caribou Not exactly numa. Its possible to define the layout through libvirt cores/threads/cpu ...
<apw> it might be enough to be usable for caribou's purposes then
<caribou> smb: yep, I did that
<caribou> ok, I'll dig that out, thanks
<smb> Yeah, probably if two sockets automatically means NUMA like
<apw> riso64bit, i'd not be expecting a response necessarily very quickly one doesn't even know if they are 'at work' any particular day
<riso64bit> yes i know, but i don't know if i have made the right procedure :D
<apw> riso64bit, there is little correct proceedure with upstream, other than donning a fire proof suit before emailing
<smb> caribou, There seems to be -numa for kvm... Question is whether and if how libvirt would do things. But you should be able to look for the qemu process that gets started
<caribou> smb: oh, thanks I'll check that out
<riso64bit> ok, i will wait. 
<smb> caribou, Hm, maybe if you hand tune the xml through virsh (see http://www.libvirt.org/formatdomain.html#elementsCPU)
<caribou> smb: that looks good :<numa><cell... maybe what I'm after
<caribou> smb: thanks
<apw> ppisati, do you get any spinning irg/* processses on your omap4 with -generic
<ppisati> apw: not that i recall
<apw>    76 root     -51   0     0    0    0 S  24.8  0.0   1188:03 irq/88-48070000                                          
<apw>    84 root     -51   0     0    0    0 R  23.1  0.0   1134:30 irq/151-twl6040                                          
<apw> ppisati, ^
<ppisati> apw: let me setup my board
<apw> ppisati, i am going to try rebooting it to see if it is transient, i did get an L3 error over the weekend
<apw> ppisati, yeah things look a lot better following a reboot, i wonder if the L3 error handler did not clean up right
<apw> tjaalton, hey ... this 2 minutes to get dash thing with atoms and similar, are we expecting to do anything with ti
<apw> tjaalton, bug #1222602
<tjaalton> apw: still no word from upstream, but maybe the change could be reverted or make it so that for gen3 it forces the opengl version to 1.4
<apw> tjaalton, either sounds appealing over where we are
<tjaalton> heh, sure
<apw> tjaalton, though i will say =1.4 does not make dash pretty, if appearing same day
<tjaalton> with the workaround?
<apw> tjaalton, yeah with the workaround the dash is not the right colours so teh gallback is not working quite right
<Sarvatt> apw: can you run driconf and pastebinit the ~/.drirc it creates?
<apw> Sarvatt, with or without the workaround
<Sarvatt> doesn't matter
<tjaalton> hmm ok
<tjaalton> well force it to whatever it was before :)
<apw> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<apw> quality s/w
<Sarvatt> hah
<Sarvatt> apw: ah nevermind, they ripped out the options completely
<apw> Sarvatt, Floating point exception (core dumped)
<apw> arse
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: thats pretty damn safe to just revert
<apw> Sarvatt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176427/
<Sarvatt> apw: sorry about that, I didn't see that they ripped out the options that forced it to 2.1 completely so they aren't in there to disable
<apw> Sarvatt, heh
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: ok then.. still would be good to know what upstream was thinking.. :/
 * apw seculates ... la la la hasn't that shit h/w died yet ?
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: was it idr?
<Sarvatt> i915g supports it and we dont give a crap about i915 anymore, lets just do it
<Sarvatt> whipping up a patch to revert it now, files got shuffled around a bit
<tjaalton> well i guess it allows the hw to pass a few piglit tests more, even if they take an eternity to run :)
<tjaalton> ^ motivation
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: ok to push this to git? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176506/
<apw> Sarvatt, if you have some binaries to test, i am happy to do so
<Sarvatt> sure thing, i'll throw it in a ppa
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: yup go ahead
<Sarvatt> oh nice, i already have a ppa named apw :)
<apw> Sarvatt, :)
<Sarvatt> apw: its uploading to https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/apw now, should be about 45 minutes till its built
<apw> Sarvatt, will watch out for it
<apw> Sarvatt, 'maverick' packages ... an old one
<Sarvatt> 148 weeks, wonder what it was about
<Sarvatt> ahh right, actually sandybridge acceleration for 10.10 where it was disabled in the archive
<Sarvatt> dang, 38 minute builder queue even at urgency=critical
<apw> Sarvatt, i'll slurp it down and try a local build then
<Sarvatt> apw: amd64 machine?
<Sarvatt> if you have multiarch mesa installed thats gonna be a headache and dont bother
<apw> Sarvatt, this is a 32 bit atom, so i think not
<apw> Sarvatt, and by local i mean a builder build on my kernel builder
<apw> Sarvatt, that FTBFS for me
<tjaalton> log?
<apw> tjaalton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176677/
<apw> Sarvatt, doesn't that need like {} round the case 3: contents if you have variables in it
<rkrishna> Hi, I am getting error "unable to handle kernel paging request" trying to install a video capture card, any ideas?
<Sarvatt> apw: its built in the ppa, sorry about all that
<linuxR> apw, jsalisbury: I tried to track down the error to a specific kernel version. I thought 3.4.42 was stable (working for multiple hours) ;tried 3.4.44 which crashed few minutes after boot, then tried 3.4.42 again which then also crashed almost instantly. Any ideas?
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-01
<_bjf>  
<apw> Sarvatt, ok that fixed mesa automatically switched back to 1.4 just fine.  this highlights that unity dash is now using something whcih isn't there in 1.4 because the color is still wrong
<apw> Sarvatt, oh dear, and X just dumped
<smb> Sounds like joy
<apw> Sarvatt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1233540
<apw> Sarvatt, ok confirmed that this is a hard crash caused when chromium opens glx, so navigating to maps.google.com is instantly fatal for the x server
<Kaloz> apw: hey. do you want me to do that bug report from the custom kernel with working audio or from the ubuntu kernel?
<apw> Kaloz, i suspect apport in its infinite wisdom will not let you from the custom one
 * apw adds this to his list of HATES for apple
<Kaloz> apw: as it's just a rebuild of 3.11.0-7 it would think it is ;)
<apw> just get your shit right poople
<apw> Kaloz, don't be money on it not catching you out
<apw> s/be/bet/
<Kaloz> apw: actually that codec lacked support upstream and the acpi bug could affect other boards as well,as it's not apple specific ;)
<apw> Kaloz, i don't care which you file it against for sure
<apw> Kaloz, it really is ....
<apw> +[CS4208_MBA6] = {
<apw> that isn't a generic name that is a MacBookAir specific quirk
<apw> bloody apple
<Kaloz> apw: that's the second one, which is apple specific, but the other one is simply a blind shot for cs4208
<Kaloz> and anyways, as I've told before, this was the only haswell based notebook I could pick up
<apw> oh i don't hate you for it, i hate apple
<Kaloz> shame on lenovo for being so debianistickly sta^H^H^Houtdated
<apw> Kaloz, i am pretty sure a lot of people round here have lenovo's
<apw> Kaloz, anyhow let me know the bug number so i can get the right people thinking about it
<apw> ppisati, about ?  i am getting log spam on my omap4 with
<apw> ppisati, -generic installed:
<apw> Oct  1 05:55:31 elloco kernel: [43481.748138] omap_i2c 48070000.i2c: timeout waiting for bus ready
<apw> Oct  1 05:55:31 elloco kernel: [43481.748168] twl6040 0-004b: Failed to read IRQ status: -110
<apw> seems to be happening since reboot, and i didn't see it on a previous boot
<apw> oh this was a warm boot, previos likely cold
 * apw wonders if that is his non-working un-used wifi whining
<Kaloz> apw: bug #1233623
<apw> Kaloz, thanks
<Kaloz> apw: nah, thanks for taking the time
<apw> sforshee, on your air could you see what code you are using, i am told head -1 /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<sforshee> apw: "Cirrus Logic CS4206" and "Intel PantherPoint HDMI" are what I get
<apw> sforshee, perfect the top one is the one i want to make sure we arn't screwing up
<apw> Kaloz, sforshee, ChickenCutlass, i have applied those macbookair fixes against the latest saucy tip, and built some test kernels
<apw> could you test on the kit you have and report back please:
<apw> http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1233623-saucy/
<apw> sforshee, for you i am interested it keeps working ok rather than changes anything
<ChickenCutlass> apw, will do
<ChickenCutlass> apw, works great.  Headphones also working as expected.
<ChickenCutlass> apw, mutes speakers
<apw> ChickenCutlass, i assume thats mutes speakers when you want and expect :)
<apw> if you could report any testing back in the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1233623 as well thanks
<ChickenCutlass> apw, yes, everything (sound wise) working quite nicely 
<ChickenCutlass> sure
<apw> ok good thanks, if it doesn't regress the old ones such as seths then we are good
<ChickenCutlass> fantastic
 * henrix -> lunch
<amitk> apw: how fast can you compile all kernel flavours for a new kernel upload? And how many flavours is this today? (I'm trying to estimate what HW I need to order for CI loops)
<caribou> apw: FYI, I added my kernel dump analysis to bug: #1233175
<caribou> apw: the mempolicy bug
<Kaloz> ChickenCutlass: what doesn't work for you, yet?
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, 2 things left
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, the camera, no longer a USB ucvvideo device
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, and screen brightness on resume
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, screen brightness actually works on resume but only 2 levels -- full brightness and off
<Kaloz> ChickenCutlass: well, for the camera we're pretty much out of luck ;)
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, yeah figured
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, oh -- one more thing.  I need to pass noncq for libata at boot
<Kaloz> ChickenCutlass: does the audio work fro you on resume? also, I still find ncq errors if give it massive load
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, just need to add a quirk
<Kaloz> ChickenCutlass: are you booting in legacy or efi mode?
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, efi
<Kaloz> with efi the ncq errors only show up for me after random time, but boot always succeeds even without noncq
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, so you should add to your kernel command line libata.force=noncq
<ChickenCutlass> Kaloz, makes things muich better
<Kaloz> ChickenCutlass: did, just saying the problem isn't as bad as in legacy mode
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<apw> amitk, today we make one, and it takes about 20 mins to build on a big ass box, about 1 hour on the buildds
<apw> amitk, that of course is x86, and we have to maek one for each x86, arm is a differnet story
<sforshee> apw: what all do I need to check? Internal speakers, volume, and internal mic all seem to be fine.
<apw> sforshee, yeah "did we break your sound" is what i am trying to acertain
<sforshee> apw: definitely not broken
<apw> Kaloz, worked for you ok ?
<rtg> apw, pushed some MB Air audio patches, etc
<apw> rtg, heh ... then i won't push them then, now that seth has tested them for older kit
<rtg> apw, hmm, the code looked like it really couldn't regress. did I miss something ?
<apw> rtg, i am handling the d-i changes from cjwatson
<rtg> apw, ack
<apw> rtg, heh no, just treading on each others toes :)
<rtg> apw, ok, I'll go find someone elses toes to stomp on
<rtg> cking, so, you're thinking CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y for all arches on saucy ?
<cking> rtg indeed
<rtg> cking, ack
<rtg> cking, I will use my god like commit powers and slam in a config change
<cking> rtg, many thanks
<cking> no more saucy patches from me until next upload :-)
<Kaloz> apw: yup, works :)
<Kaloz> apw: just thought I'll skip the "mee too" part
<apw> Kaloz, heh always good to have positive testing recorded in the bug
<apw> Kaloz, patches are applied for the next upload
<petn-randall> Hi, while setting up monitoring checks (specifically check_running_kernels) I noticed that /boot/vmlinuz* have 0600 permissions, while on Debian it's 0644. Is there a rationale behind this? I didn't find any info on this yet.
<apw> petn-randall, i have the feeling it was part of making it harder to 
<apw> get the symbols when running in an exploit, not sure it has a heap of value, but i think it was related to that
<apw> kees might remember the exact reasoning
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Meeting starting now
<jsalisbury> ##
 * ppisati -> EOD
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 8th, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<Kaloz> apw: yay, thanks 
<rtg> apw, pushed v3.11.3 rebase
<apw> rtg, ack, pushed final hyper-v fix as well
<rtg> apw: 'Drivers: hv: balloon: Initialize the transaction ID just before sending' ?
<apw> rtg, oh you pushed it off
<rtg> damn, I just fetched
<apw> rtg, will fix
<rtg> wow, that was only about a 30 second window
<apw> rtg, eheh yeah, you can tell fromt eh messages that something is lost, getting it back is hard if you don't know who
<apw> rtg, pushed
<rtg> apw, got it
<cheater__> i have downloaded a kernel for ubuntu and now i need the source for it. could someone help me figure this out? the kernel is here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.2-saucy/ and there are some patches in there but there is no source. how do i get the source?
<cheater__> i am trying to get the logitech t651 bluetooth touchpad drivers to work, and possibly contribute to them later on so that they can be put in the mainline at some point
<baordog_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode duuuude
<apw> cheater__, the patches there are against the commit listed in COMMIT
<baordog_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ also this
<apw> cheater__, so in that case you would need to get a linus' upstream tree with the v3.11.2 tag in it
<apw> check that out, and apply the patches as listed to get the source we built
<cheater__> apw, hmm, ok
<cheater__> now i'm confused about this doc for building the kernel module
<cheater__> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=166924&p=2
<cheater__> this is what i am looking at. basically he checks out linux, then adds his clone as remote, and switches to a branch he got from that.
<cheater__> then he builds it like this: make -C /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` M=$PWD/drivers/hid modules -j8 CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_HIDPP=m CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_WTP=m
<apw> that is pretty arch centric
<cheater__> now i'm a bit confused. isn't /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` going to be the kernel source? isn't that exactly the same source as in the git clone?
<cheater__> apw, OK. what issues do you see there?
<apw> cheater__, no you don't need the whole source typically you use the 'headers' pakcages to build external modules
<cheater__> right, i have the headers
<cheater__> so are you saying i should just use /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<apw> so /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` is your 'source' for building modules
<apw> yep
<apw> at least in theory
<cheater__> let's try and see
<apw> good luck
<cheater__> you said the instructions were "arch centric", what other issues did you see?
<apw> just that they are arch speciific filenames wise, beyond that not read any further
 * apw wanders off to get food
<cheater__> ok, gotcha. thanks!
<kees> petn-randall, apw: right, it is to discourage automated bot-style attacks that attempt to get kernel addresses from the files on disk.
<apw> kees, i was close :)
<kees> yup
<apw> rtg, hey we seem to have a double ABI bump... didn't you make startnewrelease do an abi bump, then you've added a second
<rtg> apw, we definitely did. should be OK though
<apw> rtg, yeah doesn't matter, but for next time
<rtg> apw, that was just me screwing the pooch
<apw> had me scrambling to find -10 :)
<rtg> apw, yeah, I added the ABI bumper patch (then promptly forgot)  'cause its gonna be bjf's kernel here pretty soon.
<apw> heh yeah
 * rtg -> EOD
<TonnyNerd> I am using ubuntu 12.04, can anyone tell me if AUFS is being supported on newer releases?
<TonnyNerd> I've read the kernel-delta stuffs, but I didn't quite got if it was in or out
<cheater_1> hi guys
<cheater_1> apw: thanks for your help, i have successfully built the module.
<TonnyNerd> I am using ubuntu 12.04, can anyone tell me if AUFS is being supported on newer releases?
<cheater_1>  
<cheater_1> sorry, typo
<bjf> TonnyNerd, yes, it's supported
<TonnyNerd> bjf: so, it was just in 12.04? Or there are plans to drop it for good in the future?
<bjf> TonnyNerd, you asked if it is supported in releases newer than 12.04 and i said yes it is.
<TonnyNerd> bjf: What I meant is, I read that it maybe would be dropped in favor of overlayfs, is it still going to happen?
<bjf> TonnyNerd, i believe we are using overlayfs but we still include aufs in the kernel
<TonnyNerd> bjf: cool. I have this EC2 instance with 12.04, kernel 3.2.0-40, and aufs just doesn't work. Is it a known problem with the kernel/ubuntu version, or did I missed something?
<bjf> TonnyNerd, i'm not aware of that issue. you should file a bug.
<TonnyNerd> bjf: can you point me to the right bugtrack?
<bjf> TonnyNerd, launchpad.net
<TonnyNerd> bjf: this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu? Sorry for the dummy questions, I've never filled a bug for launchpad before, want to do it as right as possible
<bjf> TonnyNerd, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<bjf> TonnyNerd, if you can it's actually best to run "ubuntu-bug linux" from your ec2 instance 
<bjf> TonnyNerd, that will collect additional information. however, i've never tried it from an ec2 instance
<TonnyNerd> bjf: I will give it a try, as soon as my computer stops misbehaving (too much chrome tabs)
<TonnyNerd> bjf: did it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1233903
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233903 in linux (Ubuntu) "aufs doesn't work, even with aufs-tools installed" [Undecided,New]
<bjf> ack
<TonnyNerd> in the meantime, I guess I should try 13.04? I am hesitant because it's not a LTS version
<TonnyNerd> I just created a new 13.04 EC2 instance, and aufs still doesn't work. Maybe it's an issue with amazon's amis
<TonnyNerd> I am running a apt-get upgrade right now, gonna test again after that
<TonnyNerd> bjf: It doesn't work on 13.04 either, and a post on amazon's forums seems to suggest it's a known thing (I should've looked there before), should I close that bug myself? (I am not sure how the process works, sorry)
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-02
<infinity> Counting is hard.  Why did we go from -9.16 to -11.17? :P
<bjf> infinity, we're using a random number generator now
<tjaalton> apw: mind testing a new -intel version on your gen3? won't fix the slow dash, but I'd like to hear if it works otherwise fine
<ppisati> moin
<apw> tjaalton, sure point me at it
<apw> ppisati, moin
<smb> morning
<apw> smb, moin
 * smb lazily waves
<smb> and does not mind putting words in the wrong order
<tjaalton> apw: pushed it to the staging ppa, I'll give the link once it's built
<apw> tjaalton, great, and ... i didn't see anything from Sarvatt yesterday on that test version for that machine, which was implodoing X when going to maps.google.com
<apw> (unless i missed it)
<smb> apw, Ok, so (as you undoubtedly already did) I checked the no-change rebuild of libvirt with the merged xen-4.3 and at least found a libxl connection driver which at least proves the headers and lib from libxen(-dev) are as expected.
<apw> smb, heh no it is far too early
<smb> Oh yeah not today but yesterday. :)
<apw> smb, so on the rdepends, it seems everything other than opennebula built, but i see that hasn't been built since like quantal, so i was going to try and rebuild it in the old place if you didn't alreayd know it is borked either way
<smb> apw, Hm, opennebula.... where did I read that recently...?
<tjaalton> apw: hmm remind me of that one? the mesa revert causes that?
<apw> tjaalton, yeah the version you guys did for me which reverted something for gen3, this does amke it use 1.4 generally but starting chrome and navigating to 1.4 just implodes
<tjaalton> hmm ok
<tjaalton> apw: anyway, the new -intel is at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging/+build/5068918
<apw> tjaalton, ok will try and get that tested shortly
<tjaalton> great, thanks
<tjaalton> ah I see bug 1233540 now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233540 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X server core dumped seemingly when starting chromium" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233540
<apw> zequence-work, yo ... am just doing a lowlatency rebase to get you up to the latest in time for kernel freeze
<zequence-work> apw: Ah, right
<zequence-work> apw: Is there a orig file for it?
<apw> zequence-work, a good point i will make one of those at the same time
<apw> zequence-work, i am just fixing something i broke :)
<apw> BenC, i am doing some maintenance on linux-ppc, and propose to rebase it for release for you at the saem time
<zequence-work> Seems the dentist took away a piece of my brain, while removing my wisdom tooth today. All that appears in my head now is Bacardi.
<apw> zequence-work, heh ... nice ... i say go with the bacardi option myself
<zequence-work> apw: Yep. Since I can't see any other options right now..
<zequence-work> So, it's not really an option
<apw> that is a fiar point, just go with it
<apw>  /b 9
<apw> smb, so did you say you had had good test results with libvirt et al on your kit with new xen ?
<smb> Sorry got people and my landlord look at the flat
<smb> Err yes, a very quick test but yes
<apw> smb, ok ... in the queue, infinity is doing the do
<smb> apw, cool, thanks
<apw> now all you have to do is the same for precise :)
<Kaloz> apw: feel free to close #1197451
<smb> apw, precise?
<apw> Kaloz, i assume you are talking saucy here
<apw> (ie that boots saucy just fine)
<Kaloz> apw: yup, since the resync with 3.11.2
<apw> Kaloz, sweet closed off for saucy thanks
<apw> henrix, i've acked and applied that perl patch for you
<apw> dunno if you are respinning or just pulling that one fix onto master ... do as you feel fit obviosly
<henrix> apw: thanks. bjf asked me to respin ;)
<apw> henrix, either works, go for it :)
<infinity> smb: Out of curiosity, did you check this new Xen on an i386 userspace as well?  There were some changes in i386/defines whose effect I couldn't quite divine.
<smb> infinity, There where but I don't think we use that file at all
<smb> infinity, At least the package still produces a hypervisor amd64 for i386
<infinity> smb: Yeah, I checked that in your PPA before I accepted. :P
<smb> infinity, Ba just a test
<smb> infinity, But yeah, as far as I read that it looked like that defines file would only have an effect when creating the control file from other files and that step only is done by debian. In fact they guard changes there with md5sums and the thing that runs then fails always because we have no special kernel helper thingy
<smb> (not that I could not fake a md5sum but decided I don't do that if not really needed)
<infinity> smb: Fair enough.
<tjaalton> apw: looks like your xserver crash should be fixed by the latest update
<apw> tjaalton, ta, sorry not had a chance to test that yet
<tjaalton> apw: that's xserver update, so do the daily dance before testing chromium :)
<apw> tjaalton, heh
<Marex> apw: hey, any news on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1228148 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228148 in git (Ubuntu) "git clone -q ends with "early EOF" error on large repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apw> Marex, we asked for an update for that machine to bring it somewhere more fixable, that is in progress as far as i know
<apw> Marex, though mid release run up is not the best time to try and get changes
<BenC> apw: Works for me, thanks
<Marex> apw: it's quite serious breakage tho, not being able to clone from the repo ...
<Marex> apw: thanks for looking into it though
<apw> Marex, and only affects you if you don't use -q, so not hightly impacting
<Marex> apw: OK, I will remember ubuntu as not fixing severe bugs, no problem
<apw> Marex, it isn't severe because it doens't affect the majority case common use model
<apw> yes it pisses you off, and it isn't at the top of my todo list because we 
<apw> oh have a release to do, and kernel freeze on friday, silly me
<apw> and the people who need to do the upgrade are busy, oh prepping our world
<apw> to be pounded shitless by a ... release
<Marex> it'd be nice if one would then be able to git clone the stuff you release ... but oh, yeah, roll out stuff, dont care if it's broken
<apw> Marex but one can clone it, as long as you don't use -q
<apw> it is not unavailable, it is unavable for one use case, which you can even fix by
<Marex> that's wonderful ... as long as you don't use -q
<apw> git clone FOO
<apw> and then using the tool against a local FOO so you anr't even stopped from working
<apw> and therefore it is not my highesst priority for the very limited hours i have in every dau
<apw> befopre release
<apw> tell me where my analysis of the issue is wrong
<Marex> apw: I keep wondering why you dont postpone the release ... do you focus on the actual deadline or on quality ?
<apw> postpone the release because we have a bug in a version of git from a previous release?
<Marex> apw: is the current release not buggy too ?
<Marex> apw: the patches were picked into master 2 weeks ago or so
<apw> quite possibly, but holding a release for a problem that only affects a neish use case
<apw> would make no sense what so ever, clearly it is not a common use case or someone would have found the issue much much sooner
<apw> there are probabally a 1000 such issues in any release, if you held to fix them all you would literally never release
<Marex> apw: the issue was known since like 2009 unfortunatelly, it was reported but noone got around to push it
<apw> right but as it doens't affect the common case, us who use the thing didn't notice
<apw> and its is not like over half my commands every day are git ones, and it literally does not happen
<apw> now, that isn't to say it isn't worth fixing, it is
<apw> and once i have the machine on a level where it can be fixed i will be fixing it
<Marex> apw: can you give some ETA at least ?
<apw> i would think we will get the machine upgraded within a couple of weeks
<Marex> apw: ok, thanks
<rtg> jjohansen, henrix, ppisati: rebooting tangerine for kernel update
<henrix> rtg: ack
<jjohansen> rtg: ack
<ppisati> rtg: i guess you rebooted tangerine
<rtg> I guess
<ppisati> :)
<rtg> ppisati, things looked pretty quiet. did I catch you in the middle of something ?
<ppisati> rtg: no, i was done
 * henrix -> late lunch
<caribou> what's the trick to build a kernel source package ? do_source_package=true fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic doesn't seem to work
<infinity> caribou: binary-indep might work better.
<apw> jsalisbury, this hid revert, wasn't there a bluetooth component, or has that been eliminated
<apw> caribou, do you really want a kernel -source package ?
<apw> caribou, rather than a .dsc source pacakge ?
<caribou> apw: I just want to be sure that the patch that I added is *indeed* in the package I built
<caribou> infinity: ok, will try that
<petn-randall> kees: Thanks for the info. Then I'll set an ACL to allow the user nagios to read it for the check.
<alex116> im writing a kernel module for the power management and I set up an irq to listen on a gpio pin for a toggle and I get the handler to fire but it only fires once, then it wont fire again. Do I have to set the irq up again if I want it to listen again?
 * henrix -> EOD
<rtg> sconklin, pushed patches to precise LBM. now builds against 3.2.0-55. I'll let you finish the packaging.
<sconklin> rtg: ack, thanks! I'll spin it now
<sconklin> rtg: uploaded
<rtg> sconklin, ack
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-03
<ppisati> moin
<tjaalton> apw: any luck testing the new -intel driver?
<apw> tjaalton, bah got bogged down in late upload bug hell.  is it in the archive or somewhere else
<tjaalton> sorry, forgot to throw the link :)
<tjaalton> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging/+build/5068918
<tjaalton> just grab from tere
<tjaalton> +h
 * henrix -> lunch
<rtg> apw, is this one our problem ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1233376/comments/16
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233376 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "hv_kvp_daemon and hv_vss_daemon are missing from linux-tools" [High,Fix released]
<apw> rtg, i am working on all of those at the moment
<rtg> apw, cool, just wanted to be sure it didn't slip through the cracks. anything you want help with ?
<apw> rtg, in that specific case i think the issue is we have sanitised the naming, and utlemming was adjusting
<apw> rtg, na, i think they are all under control, but do ask me what is ready before any furhter upload :)
<rtg> apw, will do.
 * rtg -> lunch
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-04
<igalic> Hello happy people
<igalic> We've had a couple of crashers recently, so I'm trying to implement https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<igalic> I've already tested this on my laptop, and now I'm testing it on a virtual machine, but my patience is running short. *How* long does it take until the dump/reboot happens?
<igalic> This has been sitting for about an hour and a half now like this: http://i.imgur.com/qIOZtRw.png
<ppisati> moin
<igalic> I'm sure there is good reason as to why this is so painful under Linux.
<igalic> I want my machines to crash, dump, reboot, and come back up, and I want to be able to analyze that. So far I've gotten to: crash.
<igalic> Here's another theory: I don't have enough CPU to crash: http://www.spinics.net/lists/newbies/msg50275.html
<igalic> This is asking the same question as I am: http://askubuntu.com/questions/310885/kernel-dump-using-linux-crashdump-under-vmware (and it's getting the same answer)
<igalic> "Vote Up requires 15 reputation", "add comment (requires 50 reputation)", "You need at least 10 reputation to post images. Vote Up requires 15 reputation"
 * igalic gives up for now. But would greatly appreciate an answer from anyone more clueful
<igalic> This is kinda sad https://twitter.com/hirojin/status/386092272099794944
 * henrix -> lunch
<kamal> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321133986098?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
<kamal> oops  ... -EWRONGWINDOW
<rtg> kamal, at least it wasn't underwear :)
<kamal> rtg :-)
<apw> kamal, you a fly-boy ?
<kamal> apw, "fly"?   I've been fooling around with laser projection stuff -- those are for eye protection
<apw> kamal, i was imagining they would be useful for a pilot to avoid being blinded when plebs on the ground zap you
<kamal> apw, no no... I'm one of the *plebs*!  ;-)   (wth is a "pleb"?)
<apw> pleb == plebian
<apw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plebs
<kamal> apw, yeah, that's me   ;-)
<apw> kamal, us'es all
<cking> plebs and the hoi polloi thats us
<cking> οἱ πολλοί
<apw> :)
<apw> you and your anchient greek
<jdstrand> ogasawara: since jjohansen isn't here atm, do you have a test kernel already built with his pull request?
<jdstrand> ogasawara: if not, I can wait (desktop/amd64 is fine for now)
<ogasawara> jdstrand: apw should have test builds, assuming he hasn't thrown them away yet
<ogasawara> apw: ^^
<jdstrand> apw: if you don't, do feel like you need to retrigger
 * jdstrand just wanted them if they were handy
<jdstrand> s/them/it/
 * apw likes has
<apw> jdstrand, i don't have clean ones, but it makes snese for us to make one set, so i might as well make one
<jdstrand> apw: well, if it isn't too much trouble. It is at least theoretically possible I can be patient
<apw> jdstrand, it'll take about 10m i'll ping you; which ones you want, desktop and?
<jdstrand> apw: desktop and grouper would be wonderful
<apw> jdstrand, ack
<jdstrand> apw: (amd64 desktop that is)
<jdstrand> apw: thanks! :)
<apw> jdstrand, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1208988-saucy/ and http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1208988-grouper-saucy/
<jdstrand> apw: thanks! :)
<cking> sforshee, i'm kinda stuck on bug 1234743, do you mind taking a peek at it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234743 in linux (Ubuntu) "omapfb module floods system with udev events on samsung galaxy nexus when playing mp4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234743
<sforshee> cking: I'm just about to head off for lunch, but I'll take a look when I get back
<cking> thanks, much appreciated
<igalic> So... anyone got any idea re http://askubuntu.com/questions/310885/kernel-dump-using-linux-crashdump-under-vmware ?
<igalic> more specifically, my "answer" to that question: http://askubuntu.com/a/353537
 * rtg -> EOW
<phillw> Hi good people, any reason why "ubuntu-bug linux " reports back that linux is not an official package? (Using 13.10) as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Linux_package_bugs
<ohsix> the one you're using is probably not current
<phillw> ohsix: it was I used for bug 1227202 at the behest of the kernel team, I've been asked to file a new report over another issue that was found during that time.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1227202 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Unexpected freezes Saucy" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227202
<phillw> ohsix:  3.11.0-9-generic #16 which was built into the latest ISO's for saucy...
<infinity> phillw: ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.11.0-9-generic if your linux is currently out of date (which it is).
<phillw> infinity: oops... I now know my error, i had the latest kernel on my VM's and not on my base system... updating now :-[
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-05
<phillw> infinity: updated and reported, thanks for the info on getting it reported bug 1235525
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235525 in linux (Ubuntu) "error on sudo parted -l" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235525
<psusi> why do the kernel packages not use dpkg triggers to defer calls to update-initramfs and update-grub?
<igalic> oh.. maybe I should open a bug report in launchpad to get some attention!
<igalic> Here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kexec-tools/+bug/1235616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235616 in kexec-tools (Ubuntu) "linux-crashdump doesn't actually dump and reboot" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-06
<timus> Hi. I think there's a kernel package missing compared with the other builds: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.15-saucy/ 
<timus> There should be a package named like linux-headers..._all.deb which is missing
<handbook> anyone here? Can I ask why there's no headers_all DEB for Linux Kernel 3.11.4 & 3.10.15 on kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<markx_> Hmm, any reason why theres no headers-all in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.4-saucy/ ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-29
<apw> stimpy_ (N,BFTL), indeed the scheduler is meant to be SMT aware and avoid that when appropriate
<apw> lamont, i assume you'll be wanting two ipsets then :/
 * hallyn shoulda started the kernel dbgsym download over the weekend i guess
<infinity> hallyn: Don't worry, once the download's done, it'll take another week to unpack.
<hallyn> phew
<hallyn> 70% d/led
<hallyn> stgraber: so what's been confusing me with the new-pivot-root-failing thing is there are at least two breakages :)  apparmor is returning -EPERM, but then even with apparmor disabled it returns -EINVAL later.  unofrtunately systemtap doesn't seem to want me to investigate static fns
<stgraber> hallyn: that's what printk's for :)
<hallyn> stgraber: i'm trying to do this without waiting for kenrel compiles 
<hallyn> but i think at this point i'll have to.  can't find a good way to get 'current' in a stap script
<hallyn> ah there we go
<hallyn> hm, the mntns is null
<hallyn> well so kern_path is returning a path with mnt->mnt_ns 0x0.
<sbeattie> smb: okay, I committed a fix to QRT to cope with the setpcaps format change; get bjf or whoever to update the QRT scripts in jenkins.
<kees> alright, now I'm stumped. Which package has the i386 asm/siginfo.h file when I'm building on amd64?
<kees> for native, it's in linux-libc-dev. For other archs, it's in linux-libc-dev-$ARCH-cross.
<kees> but there's no linux-libc-dev-i386-cross
<kees> ah! linux-libc-dev:i386
<lastprophet_> hi there
<lastprophet_> anyone know wich is the multitask source code? (kernel)
<lastprophet_> ??
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-30
<infinity> kees: Or just apt-get install gcc-multilib.
<infinity> kees: Which sets up the symlinks to make it all work for -m32
<elfy> apw: currently I am at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1371651/comments/58
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371651 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Daily does not boot into graphical interface after installation" [Critical,Fix released]
<apw> elfy, ok then this is something new, as the segv was the clear trigger for the problem i fixed
<elfy> ok
<apw> can you file a new bug against, erm lightdm to start with and let us get the bits for your issue together
<elfy> apw was just going to ask that :)
<elfy> apw: do you want me to do the bug before I've started lightdm ?
<apw> elfy, sounds best yes
<apw> elfy, also when there what does "cat /proc/fb" say
<elfy> once booted or before?
<apw> either i think
<elfy> ok - well once lightdm starts 0 VESA VGA
<elfy> I'll check the other in a minute
<elfy> apw: bug 1375805
<ubot5> bug 1375805 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm fails to start in VirtualBox " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1375805
<apw> elfy, ok can you grab a dmesg from the machine before lightdm starts onto the bug as well
<elfy> do my best 
<apw> jodh, is there a way to say "status all" to get all jobs ?
<elfy> apw: done
<apw> elfy, and an "initctl list"
<elfy> yep - anything else while I'm there? 
<apw> elfy, not sure, /me is flying blind currently
<elfy> heh
<apw> elfy, i wonder if this reproduces with --verbose on the end of the kernel command line
<elfy> apw: initctl added - I'll try with --verbose
<elfy> apw: just goes straight to tty1 without even trying tty7
<apw> elfy, i hate debugging upstart interactions
<elfy> :)
<elfy> apw: ok - so now when I start lightdm (with --verbose and it not even trying tty7) it starts into a sensible sized vbox instance instead of 64x480 
<apw> elfy, erm
<elfy> probably no help - but I'm trying to just give you what I see here
<apw> elfy, ok so i guess i need the syslog bits for init: at least from the --verbose boot you did, so i can compare them to mine; which obviously works
<elfy> so verbose and do a new syslog? 
<apw> yeah the --verbose bits get dumped into syslog, well they did on mine
<elfy> apw: added
<apw> elfy, what video options did you select for this VM btw ?
<elfy> I don't tend to fiddle much - 3d enabled and 128Mb
<apw> ok so you are different to me, i'll try those
<elfy> apw: ok - what do you have - I can try with yours
<apw> whatever the defaults are, something like 12M and none of the tickies on
<elfy> ok
<apw> yeah 12m
<apw> nope that works for me as well (128m and 3d(
<apw> elfy, what release is your host
<elfy> utopic
<apw> this is a trusty host
<elfy> ok - I'll reboot into trusty and see what occurs there - biab
<elfy> give me a while to install the vm - biab
<elfy> and whatever updates I've got pending - don't boot it often :)
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<elfy> apw: ok - so in trusty with vbox v 4.3.16-95972 I get exactly the same fail
<apw> elfy, ack thanks for testing that, i am sure it was a pita
<elfy> fairly :)
<elfy> not sure it puts us anywhere further forward though 
<apw> elfy, ok i think i know approximatly what is happening; you are not getting a graphics card notification
<apw> elfy, which for the moment i am going to put down to a race
<apw> elfy, which means you should hit the fallback, and it seems that that is busted in utopic
<apw> elfy, someone has tried to fix it, and failed badly
 * apw will poke it and get back to you
<apw> elfy, actually could you take the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/8466613/ as /etc/init/udev-fallback-graphics.conf
<apw> elfy, and let me know if that at least gets you lightdm
<backjlack> Hello!
<backjlack> I'm seeing a major problem on Ubuntu 12.04 with trusty-lts: https://i.imgur.com/EXQm49N.png
<backjlack> 1 GB of RAM is used by upstart-udev-bridge and 240 MB of RAM is used by "init"
<backjlack> I was able to run into this problem by running ~200,000 Docker containers.
<apw> jodh, ^^ that sounds like a memory lieak in upstart-udev-bridge or something
<elfy> apw: I succeeded in killing the existing vm - reinstalling it now - will do that ^^ asap
<apw> backjlack, is that in one instance of upstart-udev-bridge ?
<backjlack> apw: yes
<backjlack> apw: headless ubuntu server with trusty lts kernel, fully updated
<apw> backjlack, ok that does sound like a memory leak or similar in upstart-udev-bridge ... could you file a bug on that
<backjlack> apw: Ok, what should I file the bug against?
<apw> backjlack, ubuntu-bug upstart
<jodh> backjlack: as apw says, please raise a bug so we can investigate.
<hallyn> "skipabi=tue"  well that ain't gonna fly
<apw> hallyn, :)
<elfy> apw: posted confirmation to bug - that .conf works here
<rtg> hallyn, try skipabi=weds
<apw> elfy, thanks ... thats at least an easy fix
<apw> rtg, :)
<elfy> :)
<apw> elfy, now to go and beat on the person who removed it :)
<elfy> heh
<elfy> I shall toddle of into other less uncharted channels for me now - I'm about if needed :)
<elfy> apw: thanks for your help 
<apw> elfy, heh yeah thanks to you for your quick testing, that got us there
<elfy> welcome as always 
<elfy> cheers :)
<hallyn> rtg: why not just shoot for the moon, fri no doubt will have the happiest results.  unless we're in one of those countries where kids get a hlaf day every wed
<backjlack> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1375874
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375874 in upstart (Ubuntu) "upstart leaks memory in init and upstart-udev-bridge" [Undecided,New]
<backjlack> apw: You also had https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1198180, but that was ignored.
<apw> jodh, ^
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198180 in upstart (Ubuntu) "possible leak in upstart 1.5" [Medium,Confirmed]
<backjlack> Should I also investigate 14.04 to make sure it doesn't have the exact same problem?
<apw> backjlack, that owuld be interesting to know for sure
<backjlack> Ok, that should take only a few minutes to confirm.
<apw> smb, shortly there should be new udev binaries for this fallback thing in https://launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/ubuntu/lp1375805 ... i'll be interested to know if they fix your binary-drivers not giving you lightdm issue too
<smb> apw, okidok
<apw> smb, of cour the build estimates are just static in time
<smb> It will be build by 6pm (though we do not say which day)?
<rtg> apw, can you comment on this ? (should be simple) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1121699/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1121699 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "aufs CONFIG_AUFS_EXPORT build option should be enabled" [Medium,Fix released]
<apw> rtg, ack, and i still have that perl thing to look at now i have "fixed" this vbox "kernel" issue
<rtg> apw, the hyper-v dudes are complaining about crash dump still, but it appears to be a matter of a larger reservation.
<apw> smb, ^ didn't we talk about using a smaller initrd for those? ==neeed or something ?
<apw> smb, as i suspect we are holding like half the ram in these instances
<smb> apw, Though the size was also just made bigger...
<apw> smb, "just" == ?
<smb> apw, would have to install it again.... though maybe arges remembers it from his head (having to use it)
<apw> smb, ok trying to work out if the hyper-v folk tested before or after "just"
<smb> apw, iirc it would be = something (something maybe 256M
<apw> yeah i assumed they changed it from 128 to 256 or somethign
<apw> but more it is the when of it ...
<apw> though how big is am m1.small, that isn't going to leave anything for the actual instance :)
<smb> Somehwen between P and T but I know that is vaque
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - in 15 minutes - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> ##
<smb> smalles you get would be micros (~ 600M). I think m1.small is 3.5G already
<smb> apw, Hrm... and m1 seems to be "old fashion" anyway http://aws.amazon.com/de/ec2/instance-types/
<smb> ok... m1.small down there , so 1.7 G
<apw> smb, that feels like they have gotten a whole heap bigger than i remember
<smb> apw, Yeah. m1.small is now considered something similar than micro... at least one could think that
<backjlack> Is there any way at all to get a libc with dbgsym?
<arges> smb: what happened?
<smb> arges, Nothing immediate. Just apw was asking about what mem size we nowadays use for kcrash
<arges> smb: i think i had a bug to bump it
<arges> it would be nice if we made it have an auto parameter
<smb> Yeah, at least for the small ram size it would not work in the past. So I think we just went to something for all... just cannot remember what value
<arges> 384M
<smb> oh ok. quite a bit for small systems but we probably not expect those being around that much
<arges> smb: we can specify ranges too
<smb> Yeah, I know. Problem was the initrd by default being too big
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Meeting starting now
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues October 7th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<jdesfossez> Hi, I'm trying to detect if a target kernel is a ubuntu kernel
<jdesfossez> I noticed the new UTS_UBUNTU_RELEASE_ABI symbol which is great
<jdesfossez> but I need to include generated/utsrelease.h to have it
<jdesfossez> which might not exist
<apw> why might it not exist
<jdesfossez> I don't see it on a vanilla kernel
<jdesfossez> hum actually I see it, but I'm wondering if this file always exists
<apw> i believe that is a purfectly standard header indeed, i am not sure you need to nclude generated though
<apw> isn't there a real wrapper for that ?
<smb> include/linux/vermagic.h:#include <generated/utsrelease.h>
<jdesfossez> ah great
<backjlack> Is there anything I should do for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1375874 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198180 in upstart (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1375874 possible leak in upstart 1.5" [Medium,Confirmed]
<backjlack> The ddebs repo is the slowest thing I've ever seen.
<backjlack> good luck debugging the Ubuntu kernel to whomever is stupid/brave (choose the one you like most) enough to try.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-01
<HarrySacks> !ops | I am so fucking amazing
<ubot5> I am so fucking amazing: Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<HarrySacks>  
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-02
<adrienverge> Hi all
<adrienverge> Does anyone know a bit of iSCSI here?
<adrienverge> Is it normal that a new disk appears in /dev/ every time 'iscsiadm -m node -T abc -p xyz:3260 --login' is called?
<apw> adrienverge, might also be worth asking on #ubuntu-server if noone answers here 
<adrienverge> apw: Thanks
<adrienverge> I'll do it tomorrow, time to leave now ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-03
<wmp> hello, in ubuntu 14.04 i havent tun module, why? I using 3.13.0-29-generic with xen
<apw> wmp, built-in perhaps ?
<wmp> apw: possible, so how i should use it in xen pv?
<apw> define use it, if it is built-in it is already usable
<dupondje> still on-time to have some upstream kernel patch merged in 14.10 ?
<apw> dupondje, there is a little, get them out to kernel-team@ asap
<hallyn> apw: uh, interesting.  in utopic, pivot_root appears to DTRT.  But in trusty, when I do chroot followed by pivot_root, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486998/
<hallyn> I'm about to try in a clean utopic vm - my utopic laptop didn't do that though
<hallyn> (chrootbreak is the classic chdir(..)-based chroot escape)
<hallyn> oh wait
<hallyn> i didn't unshare that time, lemme retry
<dupondje> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1374607
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374607 in Linux "nouveau - HDMI gives no more signal since 3.15 (optimus)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dupondje> and mailed to the list
<apw> dupondje, great thanks
<hallyn> nope, it definately works right in utopic and is broken in trusty
<hallyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487102/    -> it working in utopic
 * hallyn whips up a script for all to enjoy
<apw> hallyn, yeah can you file that for me, and drop the number here, and we'll look at it
<hallyn> apw: will do
<dupondje> apw: guess it can be added? its a quite important regression :(
<apw> dupondje, likely assuming there are no regressions
<dupondje> well now its completely screwed :) with the patch it works again, so :D
<dupondje> and its an upstream patch, so :)
<apw> i don't doubt it fixes your box, does it break any others is more of a worry
<apw> anyhow, if you submitted it to kernel-team@ then it'll get reviewed
<dupondje> I need to subscribe to the mailinglist before I can send mails to it ?
<dupondje> cant see my mail on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2014-October/thread.html
<apw> dupondje, i can approve that
<dupondje> ahh k, well I can subscribe, doesn't matter
<Alive> Guys my kernel paniced after I uninstalled package crda.
<dupondje> just send my mail an hour or so ago, and wanted to know why it didn't show yet :)
<dupondje> you approve or i'll subscribe?
<Alive> I filed a bug report.
<Alive> Package crda has a priority of optional noted in its control file. One would thus not expect a kernel panic after uninstalling it.
<Alive> Not sure when if ever anyone is going to get back to me on the report.
<Alive> Can any of you reproduce this kernel panic on some play system ?
<Alive> just uninstal crda and reboot.
<Alive> :)
<Alive> Not on your most important development machine like in my case...
<Alive> :/
<Alive> :(
<Alive> This is the kernel that panicked: Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-36-generic
<Alive> Release:	14.04
<Alive> Codename:	trusty
<Alive> Also manually trying to revert to an older kernel by renaming the vmlinuz links in the root directory does not work. The system will not even boot up into any recovery mode.
<Alive> Thats me out.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-04
<bhavi> hey
<bhavi> I want a bare minimal kernel for installing only a browser 
<bhavi> kindly suggest
<bhavi> apw, there?
<apw> Alive (N,BFTL), it is optional because on a VM it is not needed, and indeed not installed.  If you read the "apt-get remove crda" output you will find it removing half of your kernel, probabally including the disk drivers for your machine which would lead to a panic
<apw> Alive (N,BFTL), renaming vmlinuz links will not make any difference, the boot loader on x86 does not use them; you would want to interact with the bootloader (hold shift during early boot) to switch kernels
<apw> Alive (N,BFTL), and if you come to the channel with a bug _please_ tell us the number else i have to waste my life looking for it; lp: #1376809
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376809 in crda (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic After Removing Package crda" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376809
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-28
<these_eyes> Zero hour.
<these_eyes> Core temperature high. Is there a boot time kernel param to force powersave cpufreq?
<these_eyes> New initscrips and rc.local echos do not work.
<these_eyes> ZagfeO New initscrips and rc.local echos do not work.
<these_eyes> Trippeh New initscrips and rc.local echos do not work.
<these_eyes> Zyga New initscrips and rc.local echos do not work.
<these_eyes> Lone i?
<these_eyes> Ara New initscrips and rc.local echos do not work.
<zyga> these_eyes: hey, what's up?
<these_eyes> Hello zyga.
<these_eyes> Remodeling.
<these_eyes> The host is overheating and attempts to make powersave frequency governor default have not been effective.
<these_eyes> So far I've made init scripts using the default on demand script and subbing in powersave. Also adding the echo to the appropriate sys settings file in rc.local. Neither show effect. However the echo powersave works when run manually.
<zyga> these_eyes: sorry, can you work with ara 
<zyga> I cannot spare cycles now
<ara> these_eyes, what system are you running? and what version of Ubuntu?
<ara> these_eyes, I would recommend you to file a bug using "ubuntu-bug linux". That will upload all the required logs and the ubuntu kernel team will be able to investigate it
<these_eyes> I expect it to enter the cpu into powersave mode as it does when used manually from command line the settings look fragmented as though the configuration is done with some gui using more complicated methods some combination of things that interact with init scripts so trying rc.local is a simple alternative and even it doesn't work.
<these_eyes> Work with ara sure do you know where ara come from? I have a guess.
<these_eyes> Memtest is showing problems on another machine running an older kernel.
<these_eyes> So ara comes in.
<ara> these_eyes, sorry?
<these_eyes> Ara sorry for what?
<ara> these_eyes, I mean, sorry as I don't understand what you are saying :)
<these_eyes> It looks intentional. Sorry is usually not a response for intentional aras.
<these_eyes> I notice the memory tests as bad but is not bad memory I can test it using another memtest and check but while that is happening I want the other machine to run cooler.
<these_eyes> Find out how to set powersave as default cpufreq.
<these_eyes> Ok ara?
<xianghui> Hello, does anyone know how to do 'modprobe uio' on ubuntu trusty?
<apw> these_eyes, it should also switch to powersave about 20s after boot
<apw> these_eyes, we default to performance to improve boot speed
<xianghui> or I don't need to modprobe uio, it's already in kernel 3.13~ ?
<apw> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_UIO=m
<apw> looks to be a module
<xianghui> apw: thx thx
<smb> xianghui, might be uio-pci-generic you are looking for
<xianghui> smb: hmm, didn't find uio-pci-generic, seems it's in kernel 3.13.0-63-generic default, thx.
<data> Hi, I was wondering if this fix made it into any release kernel yet: 
<data> http://bitsup.blogspot.ch/2015/09/thanks-google-tcp-team-for-open-source.html
<apw> data, i know it is applied but not uploaded for wily, and as it is dave.miller i would expect it to go to stables is possible
<data> ok great. we have some benchmarks where we always assumed that it was our wonky code, but I am putting some hope into this ;) Where can I find information like this?
<apw> data, information like what ?
<data> which patches are applied? 
<apw> data, our git repositories are the ultimate definition of waht is applied
<caribou> apw: Would you have a chance to review the proposal for a fix for LP: #1496317 ? 
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1496317 in kexec-tools (Ubuntu) "kexec fails with OOM killer with the current crashkernel=128 value" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496317
<caribou> apw: or maybe I can ask to someone in the server team. But you already know the context
<apw> caribou, cna do, do chase me if i don't today
<caribou> apw: debdiff is in the patch. I'll ping you by tomorrow morning if I don't hear anything
<caribou> apw: thanks!
<bjf> query sconklin 
<leitao> arges, hi there.
<leitao> arges, I understand that 1487085 is queued for this upcoming SRU for 3.19, right?
<rtg> leitao, yup, should be out in the next day or so
<rtg> by "out", I mean promoted to -updates
<arges> leitao: what rtg said : )
<leitao> rtg, cool. And the SRu cycle is a traditional 3 weeks cycle, right?
<rtg> leitao, generally. The stable team (in the form of bjf) publishes a schedule about every three weeks.
<arges> leitao: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kernel-sru-announce this list announces cycle dates, and yes typically it is 3 week intervals
<leitao> good. Thank you guys!
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-29
<ubuntu___> Does this support embedding keys into the kernel for vpns or what not.
<ubuntu___> WindowsXP runs fine on about 4 gigabytes.
<system0x01> Linux. Python. How to get current speed DVD/CD form /dev/sr0 at copy files ?
<apw> system0x01, i don't thiink i understnad your question
<system0x01> How to read current speed of DVD driver - and pack in to one variable ?
<system0x01> At copying files.
<apw> system0x01, as in MB/s or 32x like in the old days
<system0x01> MB/s - I adding plotting function to copy nautilus window.
<caribou> apw: just uploaded my fix ?
<caribou> lp: #1469054
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1469054 in makedumpfile (Ubuntu Trusty) "Unsupported kernel warning while running makedumpfile" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469054
<apw> caribou, nice
<hallyn> jinkeys.  this korg build bot thing is disconcerting.  i put some code up just for safe-keeping - didn't even compile.  and boy did korg lemme know about it.
<caribou> apw: no, that was a question : did you do the upload ?
<apw> caribou, oh no i blanked it, please remind me
<caribou> apw: well, it just got uploaded to trusty-prosed !!!
<caribou> apw: nevermind that was another upload
<caribou> some upload emails had stayed blocked in the queue
<caribou> apw: so yes, it does still need review :-)
<apw> caribou, oh yeah, i am being utterly spammed with changes email ... hrumph
<apw> its clearly been stuck for a day
<apw> caribou, remind me where that review is so i can write it down
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<caribou> apw: debdiff is in Bug #1496317
<ubot5`> bug 1496317 in kexec-tools (Ubuntu) "kexec fails with OOM killer with the current crashkernel=128 value" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496317
<caribou> apw: is debdiff sufficient for you ?
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: hello
<apw> caribou, yes that is sufficient indeed
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, hello, we never got a response from upstream on the revert.  I'll have to dig into it some more.
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: ok
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<leitao> rtg, hi Tim. Regarding 1499849, what are the chances of getting it accepted into 15.10 kernel GA if the patches are not upstream by that date?
<rtg> leitao, looking...
<rtg> leitao, oh, the cxlflash patches. I'll take 'em from the LP report if they haven't appeared upstream by next Thurs (kernel freeze)
<leitao> rtg, that is good. Thank you. Other than that, we might want some other fixes, but these are upstream already, ok?
<rtg> leitao, well, I'll have to take your word for that since they haven't filter through a maintainer. Or have they ? I've not seen them in linux-next.
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Oct 6th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<leitao> rtg, sorry, I might have not have made it clear. Other than these patches we already sent to you, we might want to have some other patches included in 15.10 kernel regarding surelock. These new patches were already accepted in the 4.3 window. The patches that are described at this moment in 1499849, are still not upstream yet, although we are trying hard to get them accepted upstream soon 
<rtg> leitao, for the surelock patches, why don't you start another bug and list the required commits
<leitao> rtg, that might work also. Let's follow that process then. Thanks!
<slangasek> jsalisbury: hi, I want to make sure bug #1500751 is on the radar; it's reported as a regression in the latest kernel in 15.04
<ubot5`> bug 1500751 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cryptsetup Keyboard not working on Xubuntu 3.19.0-30" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500751
<jsalisbury> slangasek, thanks for pointing it out.  I'll add it to our list and bisect it.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-30
<mamarley> Quick question:  Why does 4.2.0-13 disable HWP support for Skylake-S?  I saw it in the changelog but there isn't a bug report linked and I can't find the change upstream anywhere.
<apw> mamarley, that was discuessed on the kernel-team@ mailing list iirc
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  Thanks, I will look there.
<apw> mamarley, and the tl;dr was "it causes some kit to hang really really early in boot, and we are waiting for fixes"
<mamarley> Thanks!
<apw> mamarley, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2015-September/063132.html is the thread i believe
 * rtg should have put that list URL in the changelog
<apw> rtg, actually i should add it to the annotations, but as i have utterly redone them in my s390x bits, i might need to do it there
<apw> rtg, with hindsight i think that that should have a commandline override if we are releasing with it
<apw> rtg, and its not an annotations thing, we should rewrite that commit to contain the link at least
<rtg> apw, perhaps. I was just going with the upstream expert
<apw> rtg, as you'll be rebasing for stable "some time"
<apw> rtg, yeah but when its fixed they won't be able to test it is fixed without a way to turn it off
<rtg> apw, I didn't propagate that change into unstable, which is where I'll likely start from for X
<rtg> apw, non sequitur. How do you update the kernel on your raspberry pi ? flash-kernel does not appear to have support for pi2 in Wily
<rtg> this is in a pure Ubuntu install (no Snappy)
<mamarley> apw: I agree, my Skylake-S system is completely stable with it, so being able to manually override would be nice.  For now I am just compiling the kernel myself.
<apw> rtg, i don't know if i have had an update as yet
<apw> rtg, though i might have a special flash-kernel from pp's ppa
<ogra_> rtg, there is a bug with patch from ppisati somewhere 
<rtg> apw, so you're on a 3.18 kernel ?
<ogra_> rtg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/+bug/1494719
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1494719 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Support for the RaspberryPi2 platform" [Undecided,New]
<rtg> ogra_, cool, thanks
<ogra_> but i think that needs name adjustments :P 
<ogra_> uses rpi2 instead of raspi2
<rtg> ogra_, I just happen to have a platform for testing.
<ogra_> heh
<apw> rtg, yes, i think i am stil on pp's kernel, i can switch if we have bits to test
<rtg> apw, the wily archive raspi2 kernel should work. I'm busily confirming, though ogra_ has been using it in Snappy.
<ogra_> yeah, works fine in snappy 
<ogra_> no idea how it would work in any other setups, i'm not even sure what these other setups use as bootloader
<ogra_> (snappy chainloads uboot)
<PHLin> jsalisbury, hello
<PHLin> jsalisbury, bjf suggested me to ask you for some help on this bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1498743
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1498743 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "[BCM4313][14e4:4727] Unable to connect to the network with proprietary driver installed" [Undecided,New]
<PHLin> jsalisbury, it's about the wifi issue on a specific Broadcom chip
<tjaalton> hum, upgraded a machine from precise to trusty, but now networking is busted. r8169 is loaded but no eth0 available
<tjaalton> oh, says link down
<tjaalton> which is weird
<arges> sforshee: hey. LP: #1497070, what kind of testing have you done with it
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1497070 in HWE Next "please update i915 firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497070
<arges> or perhaps tjaalton has already verified the above ^^^
<arges> unfortunately i am away from my kit at the moment otherwise I'd fire it up and try it out
<sforshee> arges: yeah I don't have hw, tjaalton is the one who has tested
<arges> sforshee: oh and I see the comment now. : )
<tjaalton> new fw fixed at least one hang-after-resume bu
<tjaalton> bug
<arges> tjaalton: ok and its been in wily for a bit (which I have been testing with)
<arges> looks good to me
<tjaalton> yep
<jsalisbury> PHLin, I'll take a look at the bug now
<PHLin> jsalisbury, thanks!
<jsalisbury> np
<jsalisbury> PHLin, it looks like your not seeing this bug anymore on this system, per comment #11.  Is that correct, or does it require some time to reproduce?
<PHLin> jsalisbury, let me try the Wireless Internet connection again now
<jsalisbury> PHLin, ack, thanks
<PHLin> jsalisbury, yeap, it failed again
<tjaalton> reloading the r8169 module restored network, huh
<PHLin> jsalisbury, with "wpa_supplicant[1251]: Association request to the driver failed"
<PHLin> jsalisbury, it's quite random I must say
<jsalisbury> PHLin, would you say it's specific to a kernel version?  Does this not happen if you boot back into a prior kernel?
<PHLin> jsalisbury, hmmm, we didn't notice this issue during the last cycle
<PHLin> jsalisbury, maybe it's because it just failed so we noticed that in this one
<jsalisbury> PHLin, That would be a good thing to test next.  Boot back into the prior kernel version and see if the bug can be reproduced
<PHLin> jsalisbury, let me install the prior kernel first
<PHLin> jsalisbury, I did switch to 3.2.0-90 before, but the driver seems not working at all
<jsalisbury> PHLin, great thanks.  We should confirm if this is a regression or not.  
<PHLin> jsalisbury, the previous result for 3.2.0-90 is in comment #9, but it's useless as the driver is not working
<jsalisbury> PHLin, ok.  Do you happen to know if the driver was ever working prior to 3.2.0-90?
<PHLin> jsalisbury, yes, it passed the last cycle SRU testing
<PHLin> jsalisbury, http://people.canonical.com/~hwcert/sru-testing/precise/3.2.0-90.128/precise-proposed-froze.html
<jsalisbury> PHLin, Can you try that prior kernel and see if this bug can be reproduced?  If we can identify the last good kernel and first bad one, I can perform a kernel bisect.
<PHLin> jsalisbury, ok
<PHLin> jsalisbury, btw, do you know how to boot into a specific kernel remotely?
<jsalisbury> PHLin, do you have access to the console, if so, you can use the GRUB menu.  Another way would be to change the value of GRUB_DEFAULT and re-run update-grub 
<PHLin> jsalisbury, ok I will try the GRUB_DEFAULT stuff, I'm not in the lab now
<jsalisbury> PHLin, do you only have ssh access and not console access?
<PHLin> jsalisbury, I have only ssh access, for console, you mean if I can hit shift / esc to enter the grub menu, right?
<jsalisbury> PHLin, yes
<PHLin> jsalisbury, yeah, that system is in the lab, I can only ssh into it now
<jsalisbury> PHLin, ok.  there should be a wiki on changing the GRUB_DEFAULT setting.  
<PHLin> jsalisbury, ok
<jsalisbury> PHLin, this one might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PHLin> jsalisbury, hmmm, I think I mistakenly boot it into the recovery mode
<PHLin> jsalisbury, it's not accessible anymore
<PHLin> jsalisbury, I will need to check it tomorrow
<jsalisbury> PHLin, ack
<PHLin> jsalisbury, for the bisect, a tricky thing is that we only began to test it with the Broadcom driver since 3.2.0-90
<PHLin> jsalisbury, it was certified with the Broadcom driver
<PHLin> (at the very beginning)
<PHLin> jsalisbury, and later on, it works without the driver, so we didn't test the driver until 3.2.0-90
<PHLin> jsalisbury, anyway, thanks for your help, I will ask my colleague to take over this on tomorrow morning
<PHLin> jsalisbury, any specific information that you want to know?
<henrix> PHLin: just to clarify: the wl driver wasn't working with 3.2.0-90, but it was never tested before that (except from the "very beginning").
<jsalisbury> PHLin, If this is specific to the kernel version, it would be good to know the last kernel version that did not exhibit this bug and the first version that does.  Or if this bug is specific to bcmwl regardless of the kernel version.
<henrix> PHLin: by "very beginning" you mean early Precise kernel releases?
<PHLin> henrix, the wl driver may be not working when this system was certified https://certification.canonical.com/certificates/1206-4010/
<PHLin> henrix, it's 3.2.0-23.36
<PHLin> henrix, and after it was chosen as a precise sru system
<PHLin> henrix, we test it with the wl driver as it works without any issue
<PHLin> henrix, I think it's in the test pool since 3.2.0-39.62
<PHLin> henrix, just randomly checked some test report, no sign of bcmwl-kernel-source
<bjf> PHLin, it's hard for me to see this as a Precise regression.
<PHLin> henrix, and recently we found this system should be tested with the Broadcom driver, as it's certified with that
<PHLin> bjf, ok
<bjf> PHLin, jsalisbury can help you out a bit with the bug but let's get the precise kernel out.
<PHLin> bjf, no problem, should I push the result to the kernel tracking bug?
<bjf> yes
<PHLin> bjf, ack
<henrix> PHLin: ok, thanks for the clarification.  i guess this info should go into the bug report, along with the latest working kernel version (as jsalisbury suggested)
<PHLin> henrix, okok
<PHLin> bjf, tracker bug updated
<bjf> PHLin, thanks
<rtg> lool, the patch for bug #1494719 does not contain a flash method. Should it be "generic" for rpi2  ?
<ubot5`> bug 1494719 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Support for the RaspberryPi2 platform" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494719
<lool> rtg: that's a good question
<rtg> lool, guess I can just try it. it can only brick my system :)
<lool> rtg: generic is the default, so you dont need to specify it, but feel free to
<lool> rtg: I tried a slightly different version on Mark's rpi2, but this should work
<lool> His version was just 4 lines:
<lool> Machine: Raspberry pi 2 Model B
<lool> Machine: BCM2709
<lool> Method: rpi2
<lool> Kernel-Flavors: rpi2 raspi2
<rtg> lool, it looks like it just falls through in the code if a methid is not specified in the DB
<lool> method="$(get_machine_field "$machine" "Method")" || method="generic"
<lool> is what I see in the flash-kernel on the rpi2 here
<rtg> lool, ah, ok
<rtg> I'll look closer at the log
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-01
<Amoz> Hi, I always seem to get stuck when trying to compile v4.1.9 with a cherrypick on top. I'm using the fakeroot debian/rules clean; fakeroot d/r binary-{headers,generic}, and it ends up with errors in depmod, dm-multipath.ko containing unknown symbols. What am I missing? Is there more to run than just the fakeroot commands?
<Amoz> correction: "drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko needs unknown symbol scsi_dh_attach"
<Amoz> http://pastebin.com/vmBWiVFf
<smb> Amoz, it sounds a bit like whatever change happened that splitting modules into the main part and extra modules misses a dependency. Though normally for trying something you do not really care about splitting the modules up. There was some switch one could use.
<smb> Something like do_extras_package
<smb> maybe "debian/rules help" shows the correct name
<apw> do_extras_package=false
<apw> on the d/r do_extras_package=flase binary*
<apw> false
<xnox> any thoughts on debugging keyboard issues at initramfs stage? i.e. i have a friend reporting that 3.19.0-28-generic doesn't have keyboard working on his thinkpad laptop at full disk encryption prompt =(
<apw> xnox, well i would guess at a lack of a module in the initramfs for it perhaps ?
<apw> xnox, so i guess boot it up to working, and ask lsmod what modules it is using for the keyboard
<apw> xnox, and check they are in the initrd
<smb> xnox, might an external usb keyboard help (potentially plugged into usb2 instead of usb3 or so)
<rtg> caribou, can you have a look at bug #1491850 to see if it makes any sense ? its about linux-crashdump
<ubot5`> bug 1491850 in linux (Ubuntu) "ISST-LTE: Ubuntu 15.10 fails to install Linux-crashdump packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491850
<caribou> rtg: sure
<caribou> rtg: not linux-crashdump but it seems to fail on a systemd trigger
<caribou> rtg: there is a fix for this in policykit-1 latest
<rtg> caribou, 15.10 ?
<caribou> rtg: yes
<rtg> caribou, thnks, I'll note that in the bug
<rtg> nm, I see you already have
<caribou> apw: while I'm here, got any time to review LP: #1496317 yet ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1496317 in kexec-tools (Ubuntu) "kexec fails with OOM killer with the current crashkernel=128 value" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496317
<bananapie> I am using the AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic command to compile a custom kernel. It takes 90 minutes for each build. I think that something is running 'make clean' at each build, is there a parameter I can add to prevent the cleaning each time ?
<rtg> bananapie, have you tried to build using the deb-pkg target ? It is much easier to rebuild then using the Ubuntu infrastructure.
<bananapie> rtg - Nope. I guess I'll try that.
<bananapie> Running it now. I'll be back in 90 minutes :)
<bananapie> thx
<rtg> bananapie, you'll prolly wanna add the strip variable first
<rtg> make deb-pkg -jN INSTALL_MOD_STRIP=1
<bananapie> thanks. N is still CPUs/cores?
<bananapie> I haven't compiled a kernel since I left Gentoo 7 years ago :|
<rtg> bananapie, N is `getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN`
<bananapie> ok
<rtg> bananapie, you can generate an Ubuntu config using 'fakeroot debian/rules clean prepare-generic', then copy the generated .config to the root of your tree
<rtg> I grequently use the deb-pkg target when performing bisects
<rtg> frequently*
<bananapie> I can't imagine doing a bisect with 90 minute intervals. That must be awful
<apw> caribou, sorry not had a chance yet, will try and get to it tonight
<caribou> apw: k
<bananapie> ok. I've got my .config with ubuntu defaults and am running deb-pkg. Thanks rtg. It's compiling right now.
<bananapie> deb-pkg will be a good option as I plan on activating/deactivating every option in the kernel one after another ( excluding drivers ) to see what happens :D
<apw> bananapie, also if you are using binary-generic, you can remove the build stamp in debian/stamps/<something with your flavour and build in its name> and then a new binary-generic restarts
<bananapie> (hypothetical ) : If I were to take a linux kernel from an old version of Ubuntu or an unrelated version of CentOS and tried to boot ubuntu with it, what kind of problems would I run into ?
<apw> bananapie, although uubntu does in theory need some specific support enabled where we can cope without it we try to bodge things in the initrd, so if you regen the initrd with our tools you may be better off than if you just use one from their userspace
<bananapie> Cool :D
<manjo> rtg, will you accept drivers that are in gkh staging tree ? 
<manjo> rtg, in the past we had pulled in ddrivers  from staging 
<rtg> manjo, for backporting to 15.10 ?
<manjo> no 16.04
<rtg> manjo, we haven't started development on 16.04 yet
<manjo> rtg, right .. I was just confirming that the policy wrt to drivers in staging is still the same
<rtg> I do typically turn on staging drivers in the build
<manjo> rtg, cool! Thanks that is what I wanted to hear :) 
<rtg> unless they are causing problems
<manjo> rtg, no once driver is in staging .. I will let you know of the driver 
<rtg> manjo, and you think I'll remember ?
<manjo> rtg, :) ---- insert joke here -----
 * rtg -> goldfish memory
<manjo> rtg, don't worry ... without this driver nothing is going work on this platform .. so I will keep you in reminded of it 
<rtg> manjo, you've got a bit of time to get fixes upstream. 16.04 will likely be on a 4.4 kernel
<manjo> rtg, yes that is considering there is no politics involved... the reason this is going to staging and not upstream is political
<xnox> apw: smb: the reference for the keyboard issues are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1495112 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359689
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1495112 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard doesn't work for crypt passphrase on bootup" [High,Incomplete]
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<xnox> apw: smb i have lsmod of a working kernel...
<xnox> not sure how that would help me through.
<rtg> xnox, does tapping ESC refresh the screen ? I had that problem awhile back.
<apw> rtg, oh yeah, xnox remeber the tap esc 2x to get out of and back into graphical asking, or is this visible ok but not working
<smb> Hm, yeah does not sound like a keyboard issua at all that way
<rtg> seems like it had to do with which driver could claim the frame buffer
<smb> that feels like my vague recollection, too
<smb> there are some people that have actually keyboard problems but thats more in the debian installer and not in an installed system
<xnox> horum that person is also likely to have 01.org intel drivers for kms et.al. istalled
<Amoz> I have no idea how this works but, is it possible to get mainlined patches packported to the 3.19 ckt kernel? Specifically this one: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=d6589101b67a55107652050dfbf414403a93e351
<apw> henrix, ^
<henrix> Amoz: sure! just send an email to stable@vger.kernel.org, requesting that commit to be included in that stable kernel
<henrix> Amoz: if it's a clean cherry-pick (or trivial backport), just providing the SHA1 is enough. otherwise, the actual backport is always appreciated ;)
<henrix> Amoz: make sure you state the kernel version(s)
<Amoz> henrix, specifically, it is the upstream longterms we're speaking of, right?
<Dark-Star> Hi! I seem to be having some sort of kernel problem since I upgraded from xubuntu 14.10 to 15.04: my laptop's power button doesn't work anymore. I can see that the device /dev/input/event1 exists and calls itself "Power Button" but evtest doesn't show anything when pressing the button
<Dark-Star> other input devices, like the touchpad (/dev/input/event5) do register and report events perfectly fine
<qwertyuiop> Where can I find the default .config file for lucid's 'generic' amd64 kernel? I checked out the git sources already.
<Guest23790> is ./debian.master/config/amd64/config.flavour.generic the right file ?
<Guest23790> nevermind, I think I should give up now :|
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-02
<ParsectiX> Hi guys. I'm trying to use inotify API to monitor changes in a file. I'm monitoring for IN_IGNORED & IN_CLOSE_WRITE events. But I'm loosing the situation that I get when I monitor entire dir IN_MOVED_TO. IS there a way to catch all file changes monitoring only the file ?
<lamont> bjf: re 1502238 - that's a server.... appport-collect ain't gonna provide happiness... what logs do you actually want?
<lamont> ah, and it's an automated thing... can you peek at it and see what more info you might want?
<bjf> lamont, if we need anything more we'll just request it on the bug .. i've set it to triaged so it should be fine now
<bjf> jsalisbury, can you get LP: #1502238 that on our list
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1502238 in linux (Ubuntu) "bridge does not forward neighbor solicitation packets" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502238
<jsalisbury> bjf, ack
<lamont> bjf: cool.  trivially reproducable with a firewall reboot
<smoser> how reliable  is uptime?
<smoser> from the perspective of reading uptime. and then reading again later and using it to tell the difference.
<smoser> interested in that wrt the fact taht systemd-timesync might reset my clock in between my reads.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-04
<Guest73685> infinity still alive?
<infinity> Guest73685: Sort of.
<Guest73685> Do you need support?
<Guest73685> black stone attack ya?
<infinity> ...
<Guest73685> .
<infinity> I think you've confused me for someone who's crazy.
<Guest73685> Where is the errata for the uc3ic1 kernel revisions?
<Guest73685> infinity: di you go in to say that to the workers at the coffee shop before you left?
<Guest73685> Do you want to work on this or what?
<Guest73685> The machine is not hibernating how can I tell if it is a kernel malfunction or something else?
<Guest73685> Is this publicly logged?
<Guest73685> Error reports coming.
<th3s3_3y3s> .
<Guest73685> Do you want to do this or what infinity?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-03
<apw> tsimonq2, we sometimes do ship -rcs in the development release yes
<ejat> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1611124
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1611124 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ejat> so need to wait Intel release it publicly?
<apw> ejat, yep, we can't ship that unless it is published
<apw> ejat, that is for hardware you are unlikely to be able to obtain at the moment
<ejat> apw: ok noted
<tsimonq2> apw: ah ok
<LocutusOfBorg> leitao, hi, did you manage to fix the nm.d.o stuff?
<LocutusOfBorg> wrt frederuc
<LocutusOfBorg> frederic
<leitao> LocutusOfBorg, hello. not yet. I am going to fix it later today. Does it work for you? Are you going to use my email to send yours? 
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't use your emai
<LocutusOfBorg> I already have my endorsment written, just I would like to send it in a few hours/days, not sign it right now
<LocutusOfBorg> if you need help with the nm website... I'm here to help
<leitao> LocutusOfBorg, ok, let me prioritize it, then
<cyphermox> rtg: -generic works; but I used to have -powerpc64-smp for 4.4.0-21, and I don't see a powerpc64-smp anymore, only powerpc64-emp, is that expected?
<apw> cyphermox, there should be a transitional package for that
<cyphermox> ok
<apw> if there isn't it is broke
<cyphermox> as long as it's expected that I should now use generic
<apw> right we moved to having a -generic in all arches
<cyphermox> well, looks like upgrading from 4.4 to 4.8 before transitioned to -generic correctly, so I suppose it's fine
<rtg> cyphermox, yeah, what apw said
<cyphermox> I was testing a kernel from rtg I installed manually.
<rtg> cyphermox, did that solve the module load problem ?
<cyphermox> rtg: looks that way, before it wouldn't complete booting.
<cyphermox> I'm rebooting now to see if all works unattended
<rtg> cyphermox, cool, remind me of the bug number please.
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1628968
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628968 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "powerpc 4.8.0-17 fails to boot on PowerMac G5" [Undecided,In progress]
<rtg> cyphermox, I'll get that revert on the k-team list for review
<apw> rtg, that sounds nasty, as in release-critical for the media
<rtg> apw, it certainly is for powerpc
<broder> hey folks - can i do anything to encourage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/linux/+bug/1547231 to get included in the next trusty kernel release?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1547231 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "/proc/$pid/maps performance regression" [Medium,Triaged]
<broder> (this has caused multiple production incidents for us at this point because a few of our processes have 10k-20k threads)
<rbasak> FYI, bug 1628735 claims a regression in autofs behaviour due to a kernel update in xenial-security.
<ubot5> bug 1628735 in linux (Ubuntu) "Autofs variables do not work with kernel 4.4.0-38.57" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1628735
<sforshee> rbasak: that's a dup of bug 1629204, and there's a patch on the list already.
<ubot5> bug 1629204 in linux (Ubuntu) "Autofs parameter substitution broken in kernel 4.4.0-38 and 4.4.0-40" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629204
<rbasak> sforshee: thanks!
<jderose> cyphermox: anything new with the yakkety shim issue? anyplace i could be helpful on that front?
<cyphermox> no, I'm working on the revert right now, but this is more of a subject for -release ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-04
<c_smith> so I've already filed a bug for my issue (regarding ohci_pci  dropping 2 specific USB ports) but I'm mainly here to see if I can at least help find a temporary workaround for the issue since booting isn't of help since the issue happens roughly a minute after boot every boot now, I wonder if unloading and reloading the ohci_pci module would help at all and is reasonably safe
<apw> c_smith, normally dropping a module is meant to be safe, worth trying. if you let us know the bug number we might be able to suggest something more
<smoser> hey. 
<smoser> i'm looking for some education
<smoser> https://pastebin.canonical.com/166997/
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274982/
<smoser> that runs in a chroot of one ubuntu release that is not necessarily the same as the host
<smoser> the chroot doesn't have /lib/modules/$(uname -r). so 'modprobe' will fail to load overlayfs or overlay if you did that.
<smoser> but somehow 'mount -t overlayfs' gets it mounted
<apw> smoser, the kernel can load things too
<smoser> the mount abi call must just ask the kernel to mount of that type, and then the kernel loads it by the fs-NAME alias ?
<apw> fs/filesystems.c:       if (!fs && (request_module("fs-%.*s", len, name) == 0))
<smoser> hm.. that sucks.
<smoser> means that my code that says "can i use overlay" is needing fixing as it relies on being able to load the module or have it in /proc/filesystems already. :-(
<smoser> apw, so other places i have done in the past 'modprobe nbd' is there any way to get similar behavior for that ?
<apw> from inside a container, not to my knowledge
<apw> snapd seems to have to hand it out to snapd itself for execution so i assume not
<apw> i assume they have found no way to do it
<apw> smoser, but why do you care?  can you not literally mount -t overlay || mount -t overlayfs
<apw> smoser, or just assume based on version number ?
<ogra_> smoser, https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/blob/master/docs/interfaces.md#kernel-module-control ... ?
<ogra_> (in case you want to load a module from a snapped up thing) 
<mjg59> smoser: The only reliable way to determine whether the kernel can do something is to try to do it and see what error you get back
<smoser> i'd rather not loop over attempts to mount something.
<apw> then use the kernel version number
<one|2> infinity: where is tim?
<apw> one|2, which tim
<one|2> apw: tim working on the kernel
 * ogra_ guesses tim is at home 
<ogra_> (if he doesnt travel that is)
<apw> one|2, are you asking his timezone or if he is here now, he is here now
<one|2> tim the nascar video is still running
<one|2> this looks like the oracle kernel
<one|2> PaulW2U: hello
<om26er> jsalisbury, Hi! re: bug 1627108 the first debs that you gave me contain the regression.
<ubot5> bug 1627108 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "X1Carbon comes to a crawl during high CPU usage tasks" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627108
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack, thanks for testing.  I'll build the next kernel and post when it's ready.
<jtaylor> hi, the lts-yakkety kernel (-20) from the dev ppa can't mount my lvm raid1 devices do to unknown compatibility flags, is this a known issue?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-05
<om26er> jsalisbury, re bug 1627108, the latest kernel is bad as well.
<ubot5> bug 1627108 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "X1Carbon comes to a crawl during high CPU usage tasks" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627108
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack, thanks.  I'll build the next one.
<om26er> jsalisbury, Hi! same results with the new build. Could you maybe build a few versions together to fasten the testing ?
<apw> om26er, that is a bisect, the next step depends on whether it works or fails with each test
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack.  what apw said :-)  
<om26er> apw, hmm, is that an automated process ?
<apw> semi-automated is the best description
<om26er> jsalisbury: that's a good kernel.
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack, thanks.  Next one coming shortly.
<manjo> rtg, is CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED is disabled coz of potential high memory consumption ? 
<rtg> manjo, looks like you can enable it on boot command line, "swapaccount=1"
<manjo> rtg, yes .. but the reason for having it disabled by default is mem consumption ?
<rtg> manjo, heck if I know.
<manjo> ☺ 
<manjo> rtg, also arm64 sets CONFIG_NR_CPUS=128 and amd64 sets it to 256, can we make a case to make them match for 17.04 ? ie increase 128 -> 256 for arm64 ?
<manjo> rtg, I know it is premature atm.. but trying to see if there any opposition
<rtg> manjo, I actually had  CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8192 for awhile, but I think that setting was regressed during Beta2
<rtg> 8192 for amd64
<manjo> rtg, was it regressed due to bug ?
<rtg> manjo, no, other reasons
<manjo> rtg, ic .. May be we can revist bumping arm64 to match amd64 in 17.04
<rtg> manjo, I will restore it for 17.04
<manjo> rtg, cool
<manjo> rtg, I will have a list for you for 17.04 wrt arm64 .. 
<om26er> jsalisbury, that is a good kernel as well, but it seems to say that its 4.7-rc5, probably wrong name ? 
<rtg> manjo, perhaps you should start a bug, assign me, and milestone it for 17.04
<manjo> yep .. I am doing a review based on a proposal .. will open a bug and assign you
<om26er> apw, Hello! any update on bug 1622655 ?
<ubot5> bug 1622655 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Enable CPUset and pids CGroup controllers for RPi kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622655
<manjo> rtg, one pita config that is coming up for arm64 is 64k page support.. I know we beat this horse to death last time... but it still is a popular request
<jsalisbury> om26er, thanks.  The bisect bounces around.  The naming is done by the mainline-build-one script in kteam-tool.  I've never looked at how the naming is done, but I assume it has to do with the closed tag to the commit.
<jsalisbury> om26er, for example, that commit:
<jsalisbury> git describe 5048c2af078d5976895d521262a8802ea791f3b0
<jsalisbury> v4.7-rc5-679-g5048c2a
<manjo> rtg, I have 2 people claim perf improvements with 64k pages .. we do have it enabled for ppc64el
<om26er> I only understood some of that :)
<manjo> rtg, I hate to bring it up again .. but is this something we should explore again? 
<manjo> rtg, if it is a strong no from your side it is a no .. but if it is a possibility for arm64 I can try to gather some data
<rtg> manjo, I'm not an expert on that. Perhaps dannf would be a better resource ?
<manjo> rtg, let me sync with him on other socs we enable and see what we comeup with
<manjo> rtg, iirc last time we beat on this horse .. he did try to make an argument for 64k pages.. 
<rtg> manjo, I've got no skin in that game. If it works then I'm fine with it. 
<manjo> rtg, ack .. will get back to you after I talk it over with dannf 
<manjo> rtg, target is 17.04 .. so lots of time to gather any proof / data points 
<rtg> yup
<dannf> rtg, manjo : PoR is not to do 64K pages. there are plenty of negatives - and most of hte positives can be achieved (or improved by) hugepages
<dannf> we discussed this at a sprint w/ various teams already
<rtg> dannf, yeah, seems like I turned it off once
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-06
<phillw> hi kernel team. I know that me and others will complain so fast about things. However, I'd like to give kudos where it is due. 4.8 kernel has behaved perfectly on my 'production' machine, even though you guys and gals are pushing new releases out as fast as possible to hit 16.10. You can quote me on this, I'd like to put on record that I am deeply impressed with the team getting 4.8 into 16.10 as it is an important hardware update for new kit arr
<apw> phillw, hey thanks, it has been a rockey-road the last couple of weeks, but the current state is looking pretty good.  It will only improve as we get stables coming in.
<LocutusOfBorg> torvalds has a different opinion, but I'm happy to see 4.8 landing
<LocutusOfBorg> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/10/05/210227/linus-torvalds-says-buggy-crap-made-it-into-linux-48
<apw> heh that is somewaht over blown, a new bugon blew his box.  that happens a lot :)
<jtaylor> I'd like to try 4.8 but it still wont boot my lvm raid1 :(
<smb> jtaylor, is that pure lvm raid or fakeraid via dmraid?
<apw> (and is there a bug with the details yet?)
<smb> apw, I know of one bug related to the kernel now presenting more disks as removable (if the controller claims to support hot-plug) but dmraid currently ignoring those
<apw> smb, ugg i feel ill
<smb> A bug report about that would be most helpful since there are many ways things could be arranged. dmraid, lvm raided lv, mdraid... /boot on the raid or not...
<jtaylor> I can create one later today
<jtaylor> let me know what I should put in, its a lvm raid1 array, not just mirror
<jtaylor> boot is in a normal linear lv
<apw> all background and symptoms you have
<om26er> jsalisbury, the latest kernel is bad.
 * om26er thinks we are closing in on the regression.
<thierryp> hey there; I'd need to run kernel 4.7 on top of ubuntu-14.04
<thierryp> the naive method of installing .deb packages from e.g. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7/ won't work
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack, thanks
<thierryp> after some googling it appears that it only misses one configuration option about CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER
<om26er> jsalisbury, curious how big is the number of commits between the two kernels
<thierryp> is there any plan to provide binary debs that have that setting ?
<thierryp> otherwise, what is the simplest angle that I should pursue to go about building this correction ?
<jsalisbury> om26er, 12423
<jsalisbury> om26er, but we are narrowing it down 
<om26er> jsalisbury, hmm, ok. btw pitti is also affected by that bug and I assume lots others too
<thierryp> or where should I asj if here is not the place ?
<thierryp> s,asj,ask
<apw> thierryp, no specific plans no -- that is however set in the yakkety 4.8 kernels so i would expect mainline builds later than 4.7 to have it set
<jsalisbury> om26er, yes, I saw his comment.  We have only 226 commits left to bisect through, so maybe 7 or 8 more test kernels.
<thierryp> jsalisbury: where can i find this yakkety thing ? is this avail. as a binary deb as well ?
<thierryp> I can probably go what that as well
<thierryp> s,what,with
<om26er> apw, hello. re: bug 1622655 I couldn't get a reply from you yesterday, you probably signed off. Any chance we can get that enabled ?
<ubot5> bug 1622655 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Enable CPUset and pids CGroup controllers for RPi kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622655
<thierryp> oh I get it
<apw> ppisati, ^
<thierryp> didn't know the codename for 16.10 
<jsalisbury> thierryp, do you need a link to the 16.10(Yakkety) kernel?
<thierryp> jsalisbury: thanks I will manage
<ppisati> om26er: xenial? yakkety?
<om26er> ppisati, xenial, would be good to have on yakkety but I haven't found a yakkety based RPi image anywhere.
<ppisati> om26er: which image are you using now? kernel version?
<om26er> ppisati, its linux 4.4, downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<om26er> ppisati, but ofcourse it will be usable on all-snap as well when we finally have lxd running on it.
<ppisati> om26er: hold on
<ppisati> om26er: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23284837/
<ppisati> om26er: whart's the missing option?
<om26er> ppisati, not sure about that, I came from https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/2361 where stgraber suggested to have CPUSet and PIDs controllers enabled. Maybe he can answer better
<ppisati> om26er: add the exact option that you want to the LP bug and we'll make it happen
<thierryp> jsalisbury: thanks a lot - that was really helpful :)
<om26er> stgraber, Can you tell here or comment on bug 1622655 on what kernel options need to be enabled in linux-raspi2 for lxd limits to work
<ubot5> bug 1622655 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Enable CPUset and pids CGroup controllers for RPi kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622655
<om26er> stgraber, ref: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/2361
<om26er> ppisati, I presume its CONFIG_CPUSETS and CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS but stgraber may confirm.
<ppisati> om26er: just add all the options that you want to the lp bug and we'll modify the config
<om26er> ppisati, ok thanks. Curious can you trigger a build with those two configs enabled, so I can test. Its totally fine if you cant :) 
<ppisati> om26er: sorry, i'm  really busy ATM
<om26er> I will update the bug report once I hear from Stephane.
<ppisati> om26er: but you can download the xenial git tree and do it by yourself
<om26er> ppisati, no problem at all. Building for arm is a challenge for me.
<om26er> ...and slow
<ppisati> om26er: can't you cross compile locally?
<om26er> ppisati, I can try, seems a found a somewhat old guide from you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile
<ppisati> om26er: download the xenial git tree
<ppisati> om26er: export ARCH=arm; export $(dpkg-architecture -aarmhf); export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linu
<ppisati> x-gnueabihf-
<ppisati> om26er: fdr clean && debian/rules build && fdr binary-raspi2
<ppisati> done
<ppisati> fdr=fakeroot debian/rules
<ppisati> and once you have downloaded the xenial tree, you need to switch to the raspi2 branch
<ppisati> git clone $XENIAL-TREE
<ppisati> git checkout linux-raspi2
<ppisati> export ARCH=arm; export $(dpkg-architecture -aarmhf); export CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabihf-
<om26er> ppisati, where is the xenial tree hosted ?
<ppisati> fdr clean && debian/rules build && fdr binary-raspi2
<ppisati> done
<ppisati> om26er: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial/
<om26er> Thanks, will follow that, first need to reboot to test a kernel bisect.
<om26er> jsalisbury, that's a good build.
<KidCharlemagne> Hello Ubuntu Kernel team, on Ubuntu Xenial i installed kernel 4.8 from PPA and now proprietary broadcom WLAN driver is not working. How do i fix it?
<apw> KidCharlemagne, which driver is failing?  is that in the ubuntu archive?
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack
<KidCharlemagne> apw: yes, broadcom-sta-common & broadcom-sta-dkms. It seems Linux 4.8 & 4.7 have this problem but not default Xenial kernel and 4.6.7
<apw> KidCharlemagne, you may find the version from yakkety works, it claims to support 4.7 at least
<KidCharlemagne> apw: this one? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7-rc6-yakkety/
<stgraber> om26er, ppisati: you should just make sure that it matches the cgroup configuration of all the other Ubuntu kernels. lxc-checkconfig from the lxc1 package may be useful to test some of this, but I'd really just grep for the cgroup keys in both kernel configs and compare.
<hallyn> sforshee: (not sure you're the right person, but) do you know why on 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu all the blkio.* files under /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio would be empty?
<hallyn> (i haven't tested any other kernels, but have to assume they were non-empty at some point in the past :)
<elmo> apw, rtg: honestly not nagging, but what's the timeline for hwe-y?
<apw> elmo, it is mostly there, there are some naming issues the air, but i'd expect there to be early access versions "soon"
<elmo> apw: super, thanks
<rtg> elmo, there is an lts-yakkety in ppa:canonical-kernel-team/ppa. We release it usually soon after final (Oct 13 in this case)
<elmo> rtg: yep, testing that now - thanks for the info
<rtg> elmo, I just noticed that the one we'll most likely release with is in ppa:canonical-kernel-team/unstable
<rtg> but there is little difference between -20 and -21
<elmo> rtg: OK
<om26er> jsalisbury: that kernel does not boot. does not go past loading ramdisk message after grub.
<sforshee> hallyn: no not sure, let me look
<jsalisbury> om26er, ok, I'll skip that one in the bisect and build the next
<sforshee> hallyn: for me the files aren't empty
<hallyn> sforshee: what do you see?  not just "Total: 0" ?
<sforshee> hallyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23285454/
<sforshee> that's cat /sys/.../blkio.*
<hallyn> sforshee: hm.  in 4.4?
<sforshee> hallyn: 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu
<hallyn> ok thx.  i'll just have to find time to look int oit
<jtaylor> where should bugs for the lts-yakkety from the ppa br filed?
<om26er> jsalisbury: that's a bad kernel.
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack, next one coming
<svilic> Hi everyone, 
<svilic> I have very strange deadlock situation, that I don't understand quite well, because it goes into libc and possible a kernel. Here is a backtrace
<svilic> #0  0x00007ffff3629e03 in futex_wait (private=0, expected=15, futex_word=0x7fffffffda00) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/futex-internal.h:61 
<svilic> #1  futex_wait_simple (private=0, expected=15, futex_word=0x7fffffffda00) at ../sysdeps/nptl/futex-internal.h:135 
<svilic> #2  __nptl_setxid (cmdp=0x7fffffffd9e0) at allocatestack.c:1163 
<svilic> #3  0x00007ffff112ca35 in __GI_seteuid (uid=uid@entry=0) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/seteuid.c:37 
<svilic> #4  0x00007ffff2a4a382 in pion::PionAdminRights::PionAdminRights (this=0x7fffffffdc00, use_log=<optimized out>) at PionAdminRights.cpp:35 
<svilic> #5  0x00007ffff2c9dfe3 in pion::net::TCPServer::start (this=0x3417180) at TCPServer.cpp:86
<svilic> My question is, could this be introduced by application bug, by overwriting some part of memory or this is a kernel/libc bug?
<jtaylor> very likely an application bug, all locks end up in the kernel at some point
<svilic> that is what I assume. If I understand correctly, all this from #0 to #3 is still user space,right?
<svilic> isn't #2 or #3 actually a SYSCALL
<apw> futex_wait() is a library call calling futex() the system call
<svilic> ok. last question: are futex structues stored in kernel or in user space? is it possible for application to corrupt futex? I assume yes, but I am not sure ...
<om26er> jsalisbury: that's a bad kernel.
<jsalisbury> om26er, thanks, I'll spin the next one.  Only 3 more to go
<om26er> seems we are close now :)
<jtaylor> svilic: you shouldn't be able to screw up a futex, but you for sure can mess up the userspace part of a lock
<jtaylor> though its more likely its just a regular deadlock, does valgrind show any corruption?
<svilic> jtaylor: This is a project being ported from precise to xenial. It used to work and what you see in backtrace are very first steps doing start of server. But since we had to change a few things during porting, I guess there has be an application bug. Now, this shouldn't be a deadlock, because it happens when libpion tries to changes effective user id, which leaves me to conclusion, that this has to be corruption. I was just confuse
<svilic> jtaylor: but you guys helped me a lot. Knowing that is not a kernel bug, I know where to look for it :)
<svilic> thank you very much
<jsalisbury> om26er, I think I pointed you at the wrong directory in the bug report for the last kernel. I should have asked you to test: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1627108/55e16d30bd99510900caec913c90f53bc2b35cba/
<jsalisbury> om26er, if you see comment #26, the SHA1 I mention does not match up with the URL I gave you.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-07
<jtaylor> where should I file bugs for the lts-yakkety from the ppa?
<apw> jtaylor, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-yakkety/+filebug i guess
<apw> jtaylor, but do tell us the bug # here
<jtaylor> hm is launchpad broken?
<jtaylor> get an oops on submit ...
<apw> lovely... try fileing it against linux itself, and i'll sort it out afterwards
<apw> jtaylor, ^
<jtaylor> apw: bug 1631298
<ubot5> bug 1631298 in linux (Ubuntu) "lts-yakkety 4.8 cannot mount lvm raid1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631298
<apw> jtaylor, can i assume this is installing into an existing working system ...  if so could you pastebin me a lsinitamfs of the working and not working initrds please
<jtaylor> 4.8 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23288094/
<jtaylor> 4.4 (working) http://paste.ubuntu.com/23288095/
<apw> thanks
<apw> jtaylor, could you boot up this test kernel for me so we can find out what the heck the feature flags are set to ... http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lts-backport-yakkety-xenial/
<apw> jtaylor, not expecting it to fix anything but should drop an APW: in the dmesg with some info
<apw> jtaylor, ok naive testing of raid1s created on 4.4 and booted with 4.8 seem to assemble for me
<jtaylor> apw: my raid is probably a lot older
<apw> jtaylor, so we need to get that debug output to see what differs on yours to mine
<jtaylor> maybe 3.13 or more ;)
<apw> jtaylor, probabally and that is a little scarey :)
<jtaylor> I'll reboot soon
<apw> jtaylor, thanks
<jtaylor> apw: hm all zeros http://paste.ubuntu.com/23288447/
<apw> jtaylor, oh you are right i have the same error, and yet the lv is there, oh but is it running
<jtaylor> it is displayed but not active
<jtaylor> though I haven't tried activating it manually, I just figured if it puts me in an emergency shell that doesn't work
<apw> i would doubt it will start
<jtaylor> I actually forgot to mention that, the system doesn't boot, despite / and /boot being there
<apw> ok i am reproducing in fact, just not seeing what it is saying
<apw> jtaylor, i am going to assume the data you ahve in your raid1 is something you care about (given it is raid1d)
<apw> jtaylor, ie this is not something you can trivially test :/
<jtaylor> yes, though I have backups
<jtaylor> but destroying it would still be inconvinient
<apw> jtaylor, do you have a test environment at all?  obviously i can test a fix here but this is pretty scarey code to change
<apw> jtaylor, anyhow i have a theory and i am testing it, and if that works i'll ask upstream for safety
<jtaylor> no, this is my home setup I only have this one raid1 system
<apw> jtaylor, though i guess in theory we could pull off one of the mirrors as a backup, hrm anyho
<apw> lets get to that once we have any idea if this is right
<jtaylor> if you are reasonably confident in a fix I can update my backups and test it
<om26er> jsalisbury: updated comments on the bug report. The last kernel is good, second-last is bad.
<jsalisbury> om26er, great, I'll build the next one.  Only one or two left.
<om26er> jsalisbury: ack.
<manjo> rtg, something going on with tangerine ? compiling arm64  Error: selected processor does not support `staddlh w0,[x1]'
<manjo> rtg, looks like assembler messages from xenial-amd64 chroot 
<manjo> bjf, apw ^^ anyone know ? trying to build 4.8.0-21.23
<manjo> I am also seeing ==> Error: attempt to move .org backwards
<manjo> build works fine with yakkety-amd64 chroot.. .something broken with xenial-amd64 chroot ? 
<om26er> jsalisbury: Hi! that's a good kernel.
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack
<om26er> jsalisbury: how big is the diff from this stage ? (or number of commits)
<jsalisbury> om26er, this next kernel will narrow it down between 5 sched commits:
<jsalisbury> 55e16d3 sched/fair: Rework throttle_count sync
<jsalisbury> 599b484 sched/core: Fix sched_getaffinity() return value kerneldoc comment
<jsalisbury> 8663e24 sched/fair: Reorder cgroup creation code
<jsalisbury> 3d30544 sched/fair: Apply more PELT fixes
<jsalisbury> 7dc603c sched/fair: Fix PELT integrity for new tasks
<om26er> jsalisbury: I am betting on the first one
<jsalisbury> om26er, :-)  We shall know shortly
<jsalisbury> om26er, next kernel is posted
<om26er> jsalisbury: that's a bad kernel
<om26er> jsalisbury: do we finally have a commit blame ?
<jsalisbury> om26er, we have to test only one more.  Then I'll bulild a test kernel with the reported commit reverted.  The next kernel should be done in a few moments
<georgios> hi. i saw gresurity related utilities but no grsecurity kernel. how so?
<om26er> jsalisbury: great
<jsalisbury> om26er, next test kernel is posted
<om26er> jsalisbury: thanks, testing it now.
<jsalisbury> om26er, ack
<om26er> jsalisbury: that's a good one.
<jsalisbury> om26er, The bisect reports this as the offending commit:
<jsalisbury> commit 3d30544f02120b884bba2a9466c87dba980e3be5
<jsalisbury> Author: Peter Zijlstra <peterz@infradead.org>
<jsalisbury> Date:   Tue Jun 21 14:27:50 2016 +0200
<jsalisbury>     sched/fair: Apply more PELT fixes
<jsalisbury> om26er, I'll build a test kerne with it reverted to see if it fixes the bug.
<om26er> jsalisbury: you mean 4.8 release minus that commit ?
<jsalisbury> om26er, I'll build a yakkety kernel, minus that commit
<om26er> jsalisbury: great
<om26er> feels like a small diff https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tip/tip/+/3d30544f02120b884bba2a9466c87dba980e3be5%5E%21/
<jsalisbury> om26er, kernel posted.  Note with this kernel, you need to install both the linux-image and linux-image-extra .deb packages.
<om26er> jsalisbury: that's it.
<om26er> latest kernel is good
<jsalisbury> om26er, good news.  I'm going to ping upstream and the patch author and get their feedback
<om26er> jsalisbury: ok, the test case is `stress -c $your_total_cpu_cores`
<jsalisbury> om26er, thanks.  Can you post that in the bug?  I'll be pointing upstream there.
<om26er> done.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-10-08
<White_Light> What are the high-level differences between -cloud and -generic? I could not find an article that compares them.
<xnox> White_Light, both are meta packages. generic installs -extra kernel modules, cloud does not.
<xnox> so look at the -extra package contents to see which modules are there. That's the badger.
<White_Light> thanks xnox 
<White_Light> same as "linux-image-extras"?
<xnox> no idea what linux-image-extras are...
<xnox> $ apt show linux-image-generic linux-image-virtual | grep -e Package -e Depends
<xnox> Package: linux-image-generic
<xnox> Depends: linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic, linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38-generic, linux-firmware
<xnox> Package: linux-image-virtual
<xnox> Depends: linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic
<xnox> so linux-image-extra-*-generic & linux-firmware is the difference
<xnox> the actual kernel image is the same.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-03
<xnox> sent email to the containers mailing list.... now i'm not sure if it is held in moderation or something else.
<xnox> cannot see it in the public archives yet
<stgraber> haven't received it yet
<xnox> =/ i did subscribe to it, and got no subscription email. i bet i am held. I did cc hallyn, hopefully he will be kind to me =)
<xnox> somehow canadian-pharmacy spam can post, but not (somewhat) legit patches
<stgraber> I think it's just slow :)
<xnox> ok, i see it now =) https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/containers/2017-October/038250.html
<xnox> sforshee, added some more info / reproducer steps / history ^
<stgraber> yeah, just hit my mailbox too
<xnox> i hope it is good enough to be merged =/ fingers crossed
<xnox> and denied....
<xnox> not sure how to check for what i am asked for.
<xnox> i wonder if lookup_user_key() will fail to lookup somebody elses keys
<xnox> bah, my subscription confirmation went into spam, so i didn't receive the reply, not sure how to reply to it properly now =/
<stgraber> xnox: I can bounce it to you
<xnox> stgraber, yes please.
<stgraber> done
<xnox> stgraber, also i'm not sure how to reproduce the concern raised.
<xnox> will ponder about it later.
<xnox> cause trivial create key outside a namespace; and try to change it inside the namespace does not work.
<stgraber> sorry, I'm not familiar with that kernel keyring stuff, so not of much help :)
<xnox> i'm pretty sure that lookup_user_key() fails, because it goes via key_task_permission() and security_key_permission() thus one cannot even access / lookup the key to change ownership on
<hallyn> xnox: try session keys.  lxc-usernsexec -- keyctl list @s
<sforshee> jjohansen: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2017-October/087355.html
<jjohansen> sforshee: ack, thanks
<leitao> hi. It seems that the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.14-rc2/ kernel didn't  built for ppc64el
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-04
<apw> leitao (N,BFTL), no, ppc64el is not compatible with 7.2 without patching right now
<apw> gcc 7.2
<tseliot> apw: hi, can you approve nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 in artful NEW, please?
<apw> tseliot, will look shortly
<tseliot> apw: thanks!
<apw> tseliot, does this only upgrade -375, does it not also upgrade -367?  are you relying on the chain there ?
<tseliot> apw: yes, it only upgrades 375. 375 had transitional packages for 367
<tseliot> which should still be there in the archive
<apw> tseliot, and done
<tseliot> apw: thanks a lot!
<apw> tseliot, and it has cratered on armhf
<apw> sed: can't read NVIDIA-Linux-armv7l-gnueabihf-384.90/nvidia_icd.json.template: No such file or directory
<tseliot> apw: let me check
<tseliot> oh
<tseliot> so they only introduced the change on x86 and x86_64
<tseliot> I'll fix it
<tseliot> apw: 384.90-0ubuntu2 fixes that on armhf
<tjaalton> apw: I should probably upload the oem kernel to xenial NEW..
<tjaalton> soon
<apw> tjaalton, you would need to upload it to the CKT PPA
<apw> so it gets built right
<tjaalton> ah, ok
<leitao_> It seems that mainline ppc64el kernels are failing to build
<leitao_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.14-rc3/
<leitao_> I am wondering if this is a toolchain being more strict issue.
<apw> leitao_, yes, it is the compiler being more strict, i think sforshee sent a fix for that somewhere
<leitao_> nice.
<leitao_> sforshee, is it a kernel issue? If so, I can pester the powerpc maintainer to get it accepted. 
<apw> leitao_, we definatly applied something to the kernel source to avoid/fix the issue
<leitao_> apw, but it does not fix the mainline builds, right?
<apw> nope, they will need the fix to land upstream, or some manual action
<apw> them failing is an indicator that the mainline kernel is broke
<leitao_> apw, by the way, did you see that there is a regression on artful/master-next on P9?
<apw> leitao_, got a pointer to the regresion ?
<leitao_> apw, yes
<leitao_> sent to the kernel-team mailing list.
<leitao_> apw, "[Artful][PATCH 03/16] powerpc/perf: Add nest IMC PMU support"
<leitao_> A patchset that we sent and it seems broken
<leitao_> a full revert would be ideal
<apw> sforshee, ^
<apw> leitao, well damn that is poor timing
<leitao> apw, :-|
<leitao> apw,  and it breaks it completely, not even booting a p9. 
<apw> leitao, how did that get past testing, given it is a patchset for P9
<leitao> apw, that is a question we are trying to understand internally. 
<leitao> Gustavo said he tested and it worked. 
<leitao> But I was not sure if he enabled the CONFIG_VAS option
<leitao> which really enables the feature.
<apw> leitao, anyhow, i'll poke people to sort that out, as right now the kernel planned for the final kernel for artful has that junk applied
<leitao> apw, ok!
<leitao> apw, sorry about it again. We are addressing it internally. This must never happen and it will certainly bring a lot of burden to you.
<apw> leitao, it is particularly painful as this is the last upload for artful, for kernel freeze
<leitao> apw, yup
<sforshee> leitao: http://lkml.kernel.org/r/20170928133340.19312-1-seth.forshee@canonical.com is the patch I sent for the boot regression
<sforshee> leitao: I'll revert that series and respin artful
<sforshee> leitao: sorry, for the build regression
<leitao> sforshee, sorry for the regression. :-)
<leitao> sforshee, I am not sure if powerpc maintainer will find you patch at LKML. They usually look at the powerpc subsystem. 
<leitao> let me pester him with it.
<sforshee> leitao: I sent it to the linuxppc-dev list, maintainers also included too
<sforshee> but also to lkml
<leitao> ah, ok!
<sforshee> that's just the easiest way to give a link, I only need the message id
<sforshee> leitao: also http://lkml.kernel.org/r/20170928133426.19454-1-seth.forshee@canonical.com for a selftest build failure
<leitao> sforshee, just pestered the powerpc maintainer. I hope to have a review by tomorrow
<sforshee> both of those are because of a new compiler
<leitao> yea. these compiler guys.... :-P
<sforshee> leitao_: you still around?
<leitao_> sforshee, I am
<sforshee> leitao_: okay, let me double check with you which commits I should revert
<leitao_> sforshee, I would revert the whole series. It seems to be completely broken.
<sforshee> what I did was the ones for bug 1718293
<ubot5> bug 1718293 in The Ubuntu-power-systems project "[Ubuntu 17.10] POWER9 - Base - Integrate P9 VAS (Virtual Accelerator Switchboard) support in kernel" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718293
<leitao_> I understand that disabling VAS=y would also work
<leitao_> sforshee, that is the bug.
<sforshee> but I wonder if the ones for bug 1718292 should also be reverted or not
<ubot5> bug 1718292 in The Ubuntu-power-systems project "POWER9: NX842 module changes" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718292
<leitao_> sforshee, were patches from 1718292 commited?
<leitao_> nm, it seems so.
<sforshee> yeah
<leitao_> sforshee, I do not know, let me try to discover.
<sforshee> thanks
<leitao_> sforshee, you will need to revert 1718292 also.
<sforshee> leitao_: ack, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-05
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I am coming for help about the relation with the 3 items which are kernel/nvidia driver/sound 
<melodie> here is the problem:
<melodie> I am using Xenial with a kernel 4.8 due to trouble met before with the most recent kernels, and I have added an old nvidia 8800 GS graphical card to improve the stability of my computer which lacks power
<melodie> the proc is an AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 260 and there are 4 GB ram
<melodie> what happens is that the sound and the videos don't play smooth anymore. But I started a live cd of Trusty, and from there no problem arised. The driver was nouveau in the live and the fonts were ugly but the music played fine
<melodie> I could not test in live with a nvidia driver for obvious reasons, but in Xenial when I tried nouveau I could not use it because the resolution was horrible, 640x480 or 800x600 were the choice (or such)
<melodie> what test should I do to fix it and still keep my Xenial version?
<melodie> while I'm at it, here is the sound card infos : "00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<melodie> "
<melodie> hi
<melodie> http://pastebin.fr/51902
<melodie> solved with  4.10.0-35-generic
<melodie> hwe kernel
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-06
<alkisg> Hi, I reported an nbd bug upstream, and the maintainer's last comment was that he might have already fixed it in "Linux master": https://github.com/NetworkBlockDevice/nbd/issues/57#issuecomment-334604997
<alkisg> I tried 4.14-rc3 from the mainline PPA, and the problem is still there. Do we have any more recent builds, or do I need to compile the kernel myself?
<alkisg> E.g. is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-tip/current/ more recent?
 * alkisg just found http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/, trying...
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-07
<Enma_Hinobara> Out of curiosity, is there a compilation of the hardware requirements for platforms to port Linux to? E.g. I see from some of the headers that Linux assumes 8 bits in a byte, 16 bits in a short, and 32 bits in an int, implying it does not support architectures where a byte is not 8 bits.
<tjaalton> how can I get a local kernel build to produce -dbgsym?
<tjaalton> oh, skipdbg=false
